# 11-6-2013: Κλείνει η ΕΡΤ



## oliver_twisted (Jun 11, 2013)

Παιδιά, καλησπέρα. Κλείνει η ΕΡΤ, σήμερα. Απεργιακό δελτίο αυτή τη στιγμή στην ΕΤ1 και ΝΕΤ. Απεργίες δελτίων ειδήσεων στα υπόλοιπα κανάλια.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 11, 2013)

Πόσο έξυπνο είναι να κηρύσσει απεργία το κεντρικό όργανο των δημοσιογράφων όταν κλείνουν όλοι οι κρατικοί σταθμοί; Από πού θα παίρνει ενημέρωση ο κόσμος, από τη Ντόιτσε Βέλε και το Μπιμπισί, όπως κάποτε;
Βέβαια, για να μη χάνουμε και την πραγματικότητα, αυτή τη στιγμή όλοι (ΝΕΤ, ΕΡΤ3 κλπ) είναι στα γυαλιά και στα μικρόφωνα, μην τρελαθούμε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2013)

Κλείνουν και 20 εφορίες από τη Δευτέρα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 11, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Πόσο έξυπνο είναι να κηρύσσει απεργία το κεντρικό όργανο των δημοσιογράφων όταν κλείνουν όλοι οι κρατικοί σταθμοί; Από πού θα παίρνει ενημέρωση ο κόσμος, από τη Ντόιτσε Βέλε και το Μπιμπισί, όπως κάποτε;



Ίντερνετ


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 11, 2013)

Από το ΡΙΚ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 11, 2013)

Πάντως είναι απίστευτο θράσος να τολμάνε να λένε ότι την ΕΡΤ την πληρώνει με χαράτσι ο ελληνικός λαός. Δηλαδή πόσο θράσος και υποκρισία, πια; Όσο για την τηλεθέαση, σκοπός της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης δεν είναι να έχει υψηλή τηλεθέαση.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 11, 2013)

Ο κόσμος είπα, ρε σεις! Όχι εμείς. Η γιαγιάκα στην Ικαρία θα βλέπει ιdερρρνέτ και ΡΙΚ; Ελαπαναγιάμ!


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 11, 2013)

Εδώ κάτω στο Κρανίδι όπου βρίσκομαι τώρα, ραδιόφωνο ακούς μόνο από τα κρατικά. Από εκεί και πέρα, σκυλάδικα μέχρι τελικής πτώσεως και διαφήμιση για την "Ταβέρνα το ΣΑΝΣΕΤ" (με μπόλικο έκο). Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι είναι η πρόβα τζενεράλε για τις υπόλοιπες ΔΕΚΟ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 11, 2013)

Είπε ο Κεδίκογλου:

Έχει τριπλάσιο ως επταπλάσιο κόστος από άλλους τηλεοπτικούς σταθμούς και τετραπλάσιο ως εξαπλάσιο προσωπικό για πολύ μικρή τηλεθέαση: τη μισή σχεδόν και για τα τρία δημόσια κανάλια μαζί, απ' όση ένα μέσο εμπορικό κανάλι.

Σύμφωνα με την AGB, φέτος η τηλεθέαση έχει ως εξής:


MEGA: 19,87
ANT1: 17,37
ALPHA: 13,51
STAR: 10,01
ΣΚΑΪ: 8,93
ΕΡΤ: 12,60

Εγώ δεν βλέπω την ΕΡΤ να έχει μισή τηλεθέαση από τον μέσο εμπορικό σταθμό, την βλέπω να έχει την τέταρτη θέση (και να είναι πολύ κοντά στον μέσο όρο του 14%).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Σύμφωνα με την AGB, φέτος η τηλεθέαση έχει ως εξής:



Τα νούμερα που βλέπω εδώ (στα Εβδομαδιαία μερίδια), συμφωνούν πάνω κάτω με αυτά που έφερες {από πού είναι;} εφόσον προστεθούν τα ποσοστά ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ και ΕΤ3. Δεν ξέρω, όμως, αν μεθοδολογικά είναι σωστό να προσθέτουμε και να συγκρίνουμε ποσοστά τριών καναλιών, δεδομένου ότι εκπέμπουν συνολικά τριπλάσιες ώρες από τα υπόλοιπα κανάλια.

Επίσης, δεν είμαι βέβαιος αν είναι σωστό επιχείρημα για την ΕΡΤ το επιχείρημα της τηλεθέασης. Ή ποιοτική τηλεόραση θα είναι και θα καλύπτει σημαντικά θέματα ή θέματα που δεν απασχολούν τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια, ή θα ανταγωνίζεται με αυτά για μερίδια τηλεθέασης. Προσωπικά, και άσχετα από το τι λέει ο υπουργός, προτιμώ μια δημόσια τηλεόραση που δεν θα υποκύπτει στο κυνήγι τηλεθέασης.

Από την άλλη, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι μου αρέσει το διαχρονικά σπάταλο και αδιαφανές μοντέλο της ΕΡΤ...


----------



## SBE (Jun 11, 2013)

Διαβάζοντας τα περί κόστους των ιδιωτικών καναλιών δεν μπορεσα να μην σκεφτώ: εμ, αφού μισθούς δεν πληρώνουν σε όποιον δεν είναι φίρμα, φόρους και ΔΕΗ κλπ δεν πληρώνουν, κι από πρόγραμμα μας δείχνουν μόνο τούρκικα κι επαναλήψεις, τι έξοδα να έχουν;
Έτσι κάνω κι εγώ πρόγραμμα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2013)

Θα μπορούσα να σκεφτώ 100 έξυπνους τρόπους να αλλάξει (όπως έπρεπε να γίνει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια) το αύριο της ΕΡΤ. Δεν είχα κάτσει να σκεφτώ βλακώδεις τρόπους, αλλά να που μας προσφέρθηκε ένας. Θε μου, εκτός από πολλά άλλα πράγματα, πόσο αδέξιοι είναι πάντα αυτοί οι δεξιοί.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 11, 2013)

Η τηλεθέαση γενικά είναι περισσότερο θέμα συνήθειας παρά ποιότητας ή τέλος πάντων προγράμματος που πραγματικά τραβάει κόσμο. Υπάρχουν μεν προγράμματα που κάνουν νούμερα γιατί είναι δημοφιλή, αλλά η μέση τηλεθέαση περισσότερο επηρεάζεται από το ποιο κανάλι ανοίγεις να δεις, άσχετα τι έχει. Ο ΑΝΤ1 ας πούμε δεν έχει απολύτως τίποτα για πρόγραμμα, αλλά είναι δεύτερος. Είναι πραγματικά εκπληκτικό αυτό το πράγμα, αλλά άμα η γιαγιά έχει συνηθίσει να βάζει ΑΝΤ1 και τον έχει στο Νο 1 του τηλεκοντρόλ της, ο ΑΝΤ1 θα παίρνει νούμερα.

Ντοκ, τα νούμερα τα πήρα από το ίδιο μέρος, έκανα έναν μικρό κόπο και έβγαλα μέσο όρο εβδομαδιαίας τηλεθέασης, από 1/1/2013 μέχρι σήμερα. Copy-paste και excel, μού πήρε 3 λεπτά. Τόσο θα έπαιρνε και στον Κεδίκογλου αν ενδιαφερόταν για την αλήθεια. Άντε, να του έπαιρνε 10 λεπτά γιατί οι πολιτικοί ως γνωστόν δεν τα πάνε πολύ καλά με τα κουμπιούτερς (sic). Συμφωνώ ότι είναι παράξενο και ίσως άχρηστο να συγκρίνουμε την αθροιστική τηλεθέαση τριών καναλιών έναντι οποιουδήποτε ενός άλλου, αλλά την σύγκριση την έκανε ο Κεδίκογλου, εγώ απλώς διάψευσα το περιεχόμενό της. *Υπόψιν πάντως ότι η ΝΕΤ από μόνη της είναι στα επίπεδα του ΣΚΑΪ*· κάποιες εβδομάδες, δε, το ξεπερνάει.


----------



## Electra (Jun 11, 2013)

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς τι θα γίνει με τη 'Φωνή της Ελλάδας'; Παει κι' αυτός ο σταθμός ('Voice of Greece' - shortwave);

When I lived in Greece, I used to listen to lots of local FM stations, the 'blah-blah' ones, because I wanted to hear the spoken language. However, I had a shortwave radio and enjoyed some BBC World Service Programmes as well. This (_Sony_) radio served me well for a decade but died eventually.

I've very recently (τις προάλλες) bought a _Roberts_ 'World Radio' specifically to pick up 'Η Φωνή της Ελλάδας' but now??? Of course, the worst thing is that so many people will lose their jobs, as many others have already done and will continue to do.

However, any information would be very much appreciated (though I'm a very competent surfer in both Greek and English;))!

Σας ευχαριστώ, όλους!


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 11, 2013)

Και ο Κόσμος 93,6 τι θα γίνει; 

Και ερώτηση κάφρου: το ματς ποιος θα το δείξει αύριο;


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi, Electra. I believe service to Greeks abroad will be one of the first things to be restored, but I can't predict whether that will be tomorrow, in a week or in a few months.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 11, 2013)

Πριν λίγο, ενώ η ΕΤ3 μετέδιδε δελτίο, η οθόνη μαύρισε. Απίστευτα πράγματα ζούμε.
Δηλαδή, πάει το 3ο πρόγραμμα; Έτσι, στεγνά, πάει το μοναδικό ραδιόφωνο που μετέδιδε κλασική μουσική στην Ελλάδα;


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2013)

Εγώ τώρα παρακολουθώ από WebTV:
http://www.ert.gr/webtv/channels/et1


... παρακολουθούσα ...
Πάμε σε ιδιωτικούς ραδιοσταθμούς τώρα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 11, 2013)

Live αναμετάδοση της ΕΡΤ από τον 902 τώρα.

έδιτ: έπεσε και το αναλογικό σήμα, μάλλον, δεν δείχνει κι εκεί.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 12, 2013)

Εν τω μεταξύ, στην σελίδα της ERT, αναδημοσιεύεται η προτροπή της EBU (European Broadcasting Union) προς την ελληνική κυβέρνηση να μην κλείσει την ΕΡΤ. Όμως ο βιαστικός εικονοανεβαστής της ΕΡΤ, πήγε και τσίμπησε εικόνα από την ιστοσελίδα www.ebu.com χωρίς να ρίξει μια ματιά να δει ότι είναι άλλη ebu αυτή...


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 12, 2013)

Δεν υπονοώ τίποτα, δεν παίρνω θέση, λυπάμαι πολύ που κλείνει η ΕΡΤ, έστω αυτή που ήταν. 

Μου έστειλαν όμως αυτό και το θέτω προς συζήτηση: http://oktv.gr/misthologio-ert/

Οι κύριοι που κλείνουν την ΕΡΤ δεν τα ήξεραν αυτά;


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 12, 2013)

Αυτή τη στιγμή, το ραδιόφωνο στο Κρανίδι εξακολουθεί να εκπέμπει από τη συχνότητα της ΕΡΑ ΣΠΟΡ.


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2013)

...
Ο ιστότοπος της ΕΡΤ λειτουργεί αυτή τη στιγμή; Γιατί σε μένα αρνείται. 

Από μια μεριά, σαν να πασχίζουμε να πιάσουμε Ντόιτσε Βέλε με το μπουτόν και τη βελόνα κάνουμε. 

Helle, εκείνο το European Board of Urology Oral Examination, περίεργη εξέταση μου φαίνεται. :blink:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 12, 2013)

Η λίστα μάλλον πλαστή είναι, αλλά και να μην είναι, δεν έχει σημασία.

Όσο για τους κύριους που κλείνουν την ΕΡΤ; Να οι κύριοι που κλείνουν την ΕΡΤ:

[video=youtube;Wx6BjPqc1uM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=Wx6BjPqc1uM[/video]

Προσπαθούν να σπάσουν το ρεκόρ διάψευσης του "λεφτά υπάρχουν". Ούτε μήνα. Ούτε μήνα ρε παιδιά, δεν πάμε καλά.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 12, 2013)

Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι είναι τόσο ανόητοι! Αντιγράφω από το facebook::
«Μια μικρή και ασήμαντη λεπτομέρεια που δεν σκέφτηκε η κυβέρνηση.
Τα θέματα των Πανελληνίων εξετάσεων μεταδίδονται στα εξεταστικά κέντρα μέσω των πομπών της ΕΡΤ σε όλη την Ελλάδα.
Οι Πανελλήνιες, όπως ηλιθίως νομίζει η κυβέρνηση, δεν τέλειωσαν.
Αύριο και μεθαύριο δίνουν επαναληπτικές οι απόντες μαθητές.
Το Σάββατο δίνουν το ειδικό μάθημα των Αγγλικών και από Δευτέρα τα υπόλοιπα ειδικά μαθήματα.
Η κυβέρνηση που διαπόμπευσε ως κτήνη τους καθηγητές θα αφήσει αύριο και εντεύθεν τους μαθητές χωρίς εξετάσεις.
Παρακαλώ διαδώστε.
Αύριο τί θα κάνουν τα παιδιά;»


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2013)

Μακάρι το πρόβλημα να ήταν στη διεξαγωγή των εξετάσεων. Είναι τεχνικό θέμα που λύνεται εύκολα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 12, 2013)

902 εκπέμπει ξανά!!


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 12, 2013)

Μόλις κόπηκε το σήμα στο Κρανίδι. Ώρα για ύπνο, μιας και το στικάκι δεν έχει πολλές μονάδες για να ακούσω το πρόγραμμα ιντερνετικώς. Καληνύχτα σας.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 12, 2013)

nickel said:


> Μακάρι το πρόβλημα να ήταν στη διεξαγωγή των εξετάσεων. Είναι τεχνικό θέμα που λύνεται εύκολα.



Απ' ό,τι έλεγε μια δημοσιογράφος που το παρουσίαζε, σε επικοινωνία της με το Υπ. Παιδείας τους έπιασε αδιάβαστους, δεν το είχαν καν σκεφτεί, πόσο μάλλον να έχουν σκεφτεί τη λύση. Αύριο το πρωί πώς θα δώσουν τα παιδιά; Ή τώρα δεν είναι σοβαρό ζήτημα οι εξετάσεις;


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2013)

Αυτό, και να μην το σκέφτηκαν, πιστεύω ότι θα το λύσουν με τον άλφα ή τον βήτα τρόπο.
Το ζήτημα είναι πώς διαχειρίστηκαν τα πράγματα σε σχέση με όλα εκείνα που (υποτίθεται ότι) σκέφτηκαν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 12, 2013)

Μπα, σιγά μην το λύσουν, θα μεταφέρουν τις εξετάσεις μέχρι να βρουν λύση. Αλλά συμφωνώ ότι είναι τεχνικό θέμα που λύνεται.


----------



## SBE (Jun 12, 2013)

Απορία: σταματάμε να πληρώνουμε και ΕΡΤ με τη ΔΕΗ ή όχι;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 12, 2013)

Θα 'θελες. Συνεχίζεις και πληρώνεις κανονικότατα, γιατί έγινε αναδρομολόγηση του τέλους στις ΑΠΕ. Αυτό δεν είναι τωρινό, ήδη το 25% του ανταποδοτικού τέλους πήγαινε σε ΑΠΕ. Τώρα μάλλον θα το κάνουνε 100%, μην σου πω ότι θα το αυξήσουν κιόλας γιατί δεν τους βγαίνουν τα νούμερα.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 12, 2013)

Λίγες σκέψεις πάνω στο θέμα:

Κανένας υπουργός δεν μπορεί (με την έννοια ότι δεν νομιμοποιείται) να κλείνει μια ΔΕΚΟ με το πάτημα ενός κουμπιού. Όχι επειδή δεν γίνεται, αλλά επειδή 1) είναι άλλο ν' _ανοίγεις_ εν μια νυκτί με μια απόφαση και άλλο να_ κλείνεις_ μια υπηρεσία, έναν οργανισμό κλπ. και 2) αυτά τα πράγματα είναι αδιανόητο να γίνονται με ΠΝΠ.

Επιπλέον, ο υπουργός της συγκεκριμένης ανήκει σε μια συγκυβέρνηση _τριών_ κομμάτων, εκ των οποίων τα _δύο_ είχαν εξαρχής σταθεί αντίθετα και δεν υπέγραψαν. Ο Σαμαράς (για λόγους που δεν ενδιαφέρουν, στην τελική) έπαιξε το χαρτί του "σου βάζω το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό κι αν αντισταθείς ρίχνεις την κυβέρνηση" και ακόμα δεν έχουμε δει όλα τα αποτελέσματα.
Τέτοιου είδους πρακτικές, λυπάμαι, αλλά όντως παραπέμπουν σε άλλα καθεστώτα. Είμαι η τελευταία που θα μιλήσει για χούντα και απεχθάνομαι όχι μόνο την κατάχρηση αλλά και την απλή χρήση αυτής της λέξης ελαφρά τη καρδία και συνθηματολογικώς, όμως το χτεσινό ανατριχιαστικό σκοτάδι στα κανάλια μού θύμισε περίεργες εποχές. Ειδικά όταν για κάμποση ώρα είχε πέσει και το σήμα του 902 που αναμετέδιδε κονσέρβα τις τελευταίες εκπομπές της ΝΕΤ (αργότερα αποκαταστάθηκε). Και όταν έμαθα ότι στον Υμηττό, στις κεραίες, είχαν ανεβεί ΜΑΤ.

Επίσης μού φαίνεται εντελώς ανόητη και αυτοκτονική (για να μην πω υποβολιμαία) η απόφαση της ΕΣΗΕΑ για απεργία την ώρα που βράζει το σύμπαν. Δηλαδή, δεν φτάνει που κλείνει η κρατική τηλεόραση, να μην υπάρχει ενημέρωση από πουθενά, ούτε καν από τους δημοτικούς σταθμούς! Μεγαλοφυές! Για μια ακόμα φορά!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 12, 2013)

Συμφωνώ σε όλα, Μπέρνη. (έδιτ: πλάκα πλάκα, σ' αυτό το νήμα συμφωνώ και με τον Ελληγενή. Να ανησυχώ, γιατρέ μου;;   Τις καλημέρες μου, Ελ! :))


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 12, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> (έδιτ: πλάκα πλάκα, σ' αυτό το νήμα συμφωνώ και με τον Ελληγενή. Να ανησυχώ, γιατρέ μου;;   Τις καλημέρες μου, Ελ! :))



Έλα, ντε... Ήδη έχω τσεκάρει 4-5 φορές τι έφαγα χτες. :scared:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2013)

Καλημέρα,

Με non paper διακινούνται κυβερνητικές απαντήσεις για την ΕΡΤ (Ελευθεροτυπία)

Εγώ, ειλικρινά, δεν ξέρω με ποιον και τι και πού και γιατί συμφωνώ. Αλλού με τον έναν, μέχρι εκεί· αλλού με τον άλλον, μέχρι πιο πέρα. Νομίζω ότι ο μεγαλύτερος κίνδυνος είναι να χαλαστεί ολόκληρη η κοινωνία για ένα μεγάλο παιχνίδι, ένα παγόβουνο που μόλις τώρα αρχίσαμε να βλέπουμε την κορυφή του.

Αλλά σε ένα θα συμφωνήσω με την Μπέρνη: Απεργία; Τέτοιες ώρες; Γιατί; Για να συνηθίζει ο κόσμος ότι δεν χρειάζονται _καθόλου_ ειδήσεις, όπως συνήθισε να μην βλέπει ΕΡΤ; Για να μην εκτεθούν μεγαλοδημοσιογράφοι των ιδιωτικών; Για να μην ακουστούν και άλλες απόψεις και σχηματίσουμε καλύτερη εικόνα;

Σε κάθε τι που δεν καταλαβαίνω, η ερώτησή μου είναι πάντα: Ποιος ωφελείται;


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 12, 2013)

Συμφωνώ 100% στα περί απεργίας της ΕΣΗΕΑ. (Είδες, ντοκτέρ; Ακούω)

Άλλη σκέψη μου: συνειδητοποιείτε ότι αν γίνει καμιά στραβή (ή ίσια, αναλόγως πώς το βλέπετε) και πάμε σε εκλογές, η κάλυψή τους θα γίνει ΜΟΝΟ από ιδιωτικά κανάλια. Χμμμμμ...


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 12, 2013)

Συμφωνώ με Μπέρνι και με άλλους. Συμφωνώ ότι χρειαζόταν χέρι για την κακοδιαχείριση, για τα υπέρογκα συμβόλαια σε πρωτοκλασάτα ονόματα για χάρη της τηλεθέασης, για τα πανηγυράκια της Eurovision, για τα 15 εκατομμύρια σε δύο ΚΑΕ, για διάφορες σπατάλες και ρεμούλες, όπως συνηθίζεται σε καθετί δημόσιο. 

Όμως, η ΕΡΤ για μένα ήταν η ταινία που δεν επρόκειτο να δω αλλού, το Θέατρο της Δευτέρας που με μόρφωσε θεατρικά, οι αθλητικές μεταδόσεις χωρίς να πληρώνω υπέρογκα ποσά στα συνδρομητικά κανάλια, το ντοκιμαντέρ και οι συμπαραγωγές με BBC, οι σπουδαίες σειρές τότε που δεν είχε ξεσπάσει η χιονοστιβάδα των αμερικανικών και άλλων σειρών που ζούμε σήμερα, το αρχείο της που πρέπει να χρησιμοποιεί κάθε δάσκαλος σε κάθε σχολείο της χώρας. Η ΕΡΤ ήταν και η παιδική μου ηλικία (αδιάφορο αλλά το λέω ως προσωπική κατάθεση), τότε που περιμέναμε τα 2 κανάλια για να δούμε κάτι εμείς οι μπόμπιρες ή και λίγο μεγαλύτεροι που ήμασταν, η ΕΡΤ ήταν και οι Μεγάλοι Έλληνες (η πρόσφατη σειρά ντοκιμαντέρ), ήταν και η Μεσόγειος με τον Κωστή Μαραβέγια να γυρίζει τη Μεσόγειο και να μας ξεναγεί σε μουσικές της λεκάνης που ανήκουμε. Ήταν όλα αυτά και αν ποτέ μου ζητήσουν να την περιγράψω, θα έλεγα μια λέξη: ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΜΟΣ. Ακόμα και η εικόνα στην τηλεόραση άλλαζε, αποπνέοντας μια σοβαρότητα, μια ποιότητα, όταν άλλαζες από τα άλλα αχαρακτήριστα κανάλια. 

Μπορεί να ακούγονται ρομαντικά όλα αυτά, αλλά ξαφνικά εμείς της ηλικίας μου και οι λίγο μεγαλύτεροι, χάνουμε καθετί που μας συνδέει με το παρελθόν, με τον τρόπο που μεγαλώσαμε, με συνήθειες, με οράματα, με όνειρα. Και είναι κακό αυτό... πολύ κακό!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 12, 2013)

Τα κρατικά είναι τα μόνα κανάλια της προκοπής που υπάρχουν. Πέρα από τη σημασία (συμβολική και ουσιαστική) της ύπαρξης κρατικών καναλιών, ούτως ή άλλως.

Δεν ξέρω τι προβλήματα είχαν, αλλά αν δεν μπορούσαν να τα λύσουν, χίλιες φορές καλύτερα να την πουλούσαν (ή να τη νοίκιαζαν για μια δεκαετία) στους κινέζους.

Μα, τόση ηλιθιότητα πια;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2013)

Και η ΕΣΗΕΑ συνεχίζει τον ίδιο χαβά. Φιμώνει τους δημοσιογράφους σε όλα τα κανάλια με απεργία. Αντί να βοά το σύμπαν σήμερα στα ιδιωτικά κανάλια, βλέπουμε σίριαλ και την χαζή ξανθιά να λικνίζεται στο Your face sounds familiar. Ακόμα κι ο πιο καλόπιστος παρατηρητής δεν μπορεί πια να πιστέψει ότι υπάρχει τόση βλακεία, αρχίζει να υποψιάζεται δόλο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2013)

Με τον Γαλδαδά, συνήθως διαφωνώ 70-80%. Σήμερα, (_Η κλάψα για την ΕΡΤ_) διαφωνώ, ας πούμε κατά 20%. Η «τιμωρία» του είναι ότι από το πρωί, δεν έχει ανέβει ακόμη κανένα από τα συνήθη ενθουσιώδη σχόλια που τον επαινούσαν...


----------



## bernardina (Jun 12, 2013)

Kαι προσπαθώ να φανταστώ τι θα γινόταν αν κάποιοι δημοσιογράφοι αποφάσιζαν να σπάσουν σήμερα αυτή την ηλίθια απεργία.

Σχιζοφρένεια, ε;

ΥΓ. Όπως διάβασα κάπου, πολύ εύστοχα (σχετικά με την κίνηση του Σαμαρά): Οι κινήσεις υψηλού πολιτικού και επικοινωνιακού ρίσκου, αν δεν σου βγούνε σε οδηγούν σε χειρότερη θέση από αυτήν που ήσουνα.
Συνυπογράφω.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 12, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Με τον Γαλδαδά, συνήθως διαφωνώ 70-80%. Σήμερα, (_Η κλάψα για την ΕΡΤ_) διαφωνώ, ας πούμε κατά 20%. Η «τιμωρία» του είναι ότι από το πρωί, δεν έχει ανέβει ακόμη κανένα από τα συνήθη ενθουσιώδη σχόλια που τον επαινούσαν...



Ok, ας πούμε ότι συμφωνώ κατά 20% ( :) ). Μου κάνει εντύπωση όμως ότι σχεδόν πουθενά δεν γίνεται λόγος για το ραδιόφωνο. Ας πάρουμε τα αθλητικά: οκέι, έχω ακούσει απίστευτες μπούρδες στην ΕΡΑ ΣΠΟΡ, όχι όμως τις απίστευτες μπούρδες που έχω ακούσει από τους άσχετους των περισσότερων άλλων αθλητικών ραδιοφώνων. Επίσης, να ξέρετε, οι "εκνευριστικοί τύποι" που μετέδιδαν αγώνες στην τηλεόραση (εκείνος ο πανάσχετος μαλλιάς στο μπάσκετ και ο κυρ Αλέκος σε ό,τι άλλο είναι δύο κλασσικά παραδείγματα) δεν υπήρχαν καν στο ραδιόφωνο. Χώρια που όταν βλέπατε μπάσκετ και λέγατε "καλός αυτός ο εκφωνητής, καμία σχέση με τον (μαλλιά - δεν θυμάμαι το όνομά του, γμτ)" ήταν πάντα κάποιος από τους συντάκτες μπάσκετ του ραδιοφώνου. 
Να συνεχίσω για το τι ακόμα χάνουμε στο ραδιόφωνο: 
α) τον Γιάννη Πετρίδη (ΤΟΝ ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ΠΕΤΡΙΔΗ !!!!!!)
β) την εξαιρετική εκπομπή "Χάριν Οικονομίας" (συμπτωματικά, πριν από τον Πετρίδη - όλη εκείνη η ζώνη ήταν διαμάντι)
γ) Τις εξαιρετικές εκπομπές του Πάνου Χρυσοστόμου
δ) άλλα που ξεχνάω τώρα!


----------



## Resident (Jun 12, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Δεν ξέρω τι προβλήματα είχαν, αλλά αν δεν μπορούσαν να τα λύσουν, χίλιες φορές καλύτερα να την πουλούσαν (ή να τη νοίκιαζαν για μια δεκαετία) στους κινέζους.



Μα ποιός θα αγόραζε προβληματική επιχείρηση και με τους συνδικαλιστές στα κάγκελλα για ψύλλου πήδημα; :scared: Ούτε την διαχείριση (51:49) να μου έδιναν δεν θα την έπαιρνα.

Είμαι υπέρ της ύπαρξης ενός δημόσιου καναλιού στο ραδιόφωνο και την τηλεόραση αλλά όχι υπέρ ΕΤ1, ΝΕΤ, ΕΤ3, Βουλή και των τηλεοπτικών και ραδιοφωνικών σταθμών της επαρχίας, αν και οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς είναι δημοτικοί και τους πληρώνουμε έμμεσα και όχι μέσω της ΔΕΗ. Όσο για την νοσταλγία, Άζι, προτιμώ να θυμάμαι την εκπομπή του Πουλικάκου στο ραδιόφωνο . 

Υ.Γ. Συνυπολογίζοντας και την οικονομική διαχείριση, βρίσκω το μοντέλο του National Public Radio στις ΗΠΑ πιο τίμιο ακόμη και από το BBC.


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2013)

Εκεί που θα έπρεπε να προσπαθήσουν να κάνουν μια καλή δουλειά, να στήσουν ένα σχήμα του μέλλοντος, το είδος της δημόσιας υπηρεσίας που θα λειτουργεί με δημόσια επίβλεψη, μακριά από την ασφυκτική σχέση με το εκάστοτε κομματικό και πελατειακό κράτος, ένα σχήμα σαν αυτά που χρειάζονται για να ξαναστηθεί η χώρα στα πόδια της, φοβάμαι μήπως μας παρουσιάσουν καμιά κουρελού της τελευταίας στιγμής ή κάνα σχήμα προσωρινών σκοπιμοτήτων. 

Αντί να εξαντλήσουν τα χρονικά και λογικά όρια διαλόγου με τους εταίρους και την κοινωνία, δημιουργούν ατμόσφαιρα πραξικοπήματος και κατεβάζουν διακόπτες, κάτι που στο χώρο της ενημέρωσης δημιουργεί χείριστες συμπαραδηλώσεις (τους γλιτώνει κάπως η κουταμάρα της ΠΟΕΣΥ, που καταφέρνει να μεταφέρει στους δημοσιογράφους την ευθύνη για την ευρύτερη συσκότιση).

Η Ελλάδα θέλει το BBC της, λέω εγώ. Θα ξυπνήσω αργότερα.


----------



## Earion (Jun 12, 2013)

Gil Scott Heron - The Revolution Will Not Be Televised (1971)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 12, 2013)

Θέλω να πω δυο λόγια πριν πέσω να συμπληρώσω λίγο ύπνο, γιατί όλο το βράδυ έβλεπα NET (από 'δώ, παρεμπιπτόντως). Ο Κεδίκογλου, που πριν από λιγότερο από έναν μήνα έλεγε ότι οι μόνοι που διαδίδουν φήμες κλεισίματος της ΕΡΤ είναι αυτοί που απαξιώνουν το όνομα της ΕΡΤ στην συνείδηση του κόσμου, βγήκε χθες και προσπάθησε ο ίδιος να λασπώσει με τον χειρότερο τρόπο το όνομά της, πετώντας το ένα αισχρό ψέμα μετά το άλλο. Τι ότι τα μουσικά σύνολα της ΕΡΤ έκαναν τρεις συναυλίες τον χρόνο, τι ότι η Ραδιοτηλεόραση ήταν περιοδικό χωρίς αναγνώστες, τι ότι αθροιστικά τα τρία κανάλια είχαν μικρότερη τηλεθέαση από το μισό ενός μέσου εμπορικού καναλιού... το ένα ψέμα πίσω απ' τ' άλλο, όλα τόσο εύκολα διαψεύσιμα που αναρωτιέται κανείς αν η κυβέρνηση περνάει τους Έλληνες για τόσο ζώα ή αν θέλει να πάει σε εκλογές με τον πιο κατινίστικο και ύπουλο τρόπο.

Ένα κράτος χωρίς αδέσμευτη, μη εμπορική ενημέρωση είναι ένα κράτος χωρίς φωνή, ένα κράτος χωρίς ανεξάρτητο τύπο. Το κράτος και η κυβέρνηση δεν είναι ταυτόσημες έννοιες. Η ΕΡΤ είναι κρατική, ανήκει στο κράτος, είναι περιουσία του λαού. Η κυβέρνηση δεν είναι ιδιοκτήτης του κράτους, είναι προσωρινά διορισμένος διαχειριστής του. Δεν είναι ιδιοκτήτης του αυτοκινήτου για να το στείλει για απόσυρση, είναι ο σοφέρ του. Ένας σοφέρ, που, εν προκειμένω, ρίχνει το φταίξιμο για την κακή του οδήγηση στην κατάσταση του δρόμου και στις ζημιές που έκαναν οι προηγούμενοι σοφέρ στο αυτοκίνητο ή στο ότι το αυτοκίνητο είναι παλιό και βγάζει ζημιές.

Αν ήθελαν οι κύριοι που κόπτονται για το πορτοφόλι μας και τα τέσσερα ευρώ (αλλά τα άλλα ευρώ τα παίρνουν χωρίς τύψεις) να καθαρίσουν την ΕΡΤ, ας ξεκινούσαν από τους καρεκλοκένταυρους που είχαν διορίσει. Αν ήθελαν περικοπές, ας ξεκινούσαν από τα μούτρα τους. Είχε προβλήματα η ΕΡΤ; Δεν υπάρχει καμμιά αμφιβολία. Αλλά ούτε στο πιο τριτοκοσμικό κράτος του πλανήτη δεν συνέβη ποτέ κάτι αντίστοιχο. Σηκώθηκε η τρίχα όλου του πλανήτη με την ελληνική βλακεία. Αν ζούσε σήμερα ο Χατζιδάκις, που έδωσε την ψυχή του στην ΕΡΤ, θα σηκωνόταν και η δική του τρίχα κάγκελο. Θα μου πεις, θα ένοιαζε αυτό τους ούγκα μπούγκα που κλείσανε την ΕΡΤ; Εδώ τον βγάλανε κεμαλιστή, κομμουνιστή και προπαγανδιστή του Ισλάμ. Μια κοινωνία αμόρφωτων ηλιθίων, αυτό θέλει η σημερινή κυβέρνηση. Ντροπή και κρίμα.

Τέλος, δεν θέλω φυσικά να κάνω πολιτική και φαντάζομαι ότι όλοι ξέρετε σε ποια πολιτική πλευρά βρίσκομαι, αλλά αισθάνομαι ότι πρέπει να το πω: μπράβο στον 902, μπράβο στο Κομμουνιστικό Κόμμα Ελλάδας για την στήριξη της ΕΡΤ από την πρώτη στιγμή.

Τις καλημέρες μου σε όλους.


----------



## anef (Jun 12, 2013)

Γίνεται ζωντανή αναμετάδοση εκπομπής από το σάιτ της ΕΡΤ: http://www.ert.gr/


----------



## Resident (Jun 12, 2013)

nickel said:


> Η Ελλάδα θέλει το BBC της, λέω εγώ. Θα ξυπνήσω αργότερα.



Η ΕΡΤ έχει περί τους 2000+ υπαλλήλους και μέσα στον Ιούνιο έπρεπε να διώξουν 2000... αυτά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 12, 2013)

Συγγνώμη, ξέχασα να πω... μην ξεχάσει η κυβέρνηση, τώρα που τελείωσαν οι εξετάσεις, να καταργήσει την δημόσια εκπαίδευση για να την ξανανοίξει καθαρή και υγιή από Σεπτέμβρη.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 12, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Συγγνώμη, ξέχασα να πω... μην ξεχάσει η κυβέρνηση, τώρα που τελείωσαν οι εξετάσεις, να καταργήσει την δημόσια εκπαίδευση για να την ξανανοίξει καθαρή και υγιή από Σεπτέμβρη.



Οκ, ξέρω τι έφαγα εψές... Κάτι μανιτάρια παρδαλά που βρήκα στο ψυγείο ξεχασμένα... :woot:


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 12, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Συγγνώμη, ξέχασα να πω... μην ξεχάσει η κυβέρνηση, τώρα που τελείωσαν οι εξετάσεις, να καταργήσει την δημόσια εκπαίδευση για να την ξανανοίξει καθαρή και υγιή από Σεπτέμβρη.



Χαχαχα! Θεός!



> Οκ, ξέρω τι έφαγα εψές... Κάτι μανιτάρια παρδαλά που βρήκα στο ψυγείο ξεχασμένα...


Μαζί τα φάγαμε, μου φαίνεται... :twit: :twit:


----------



## bernardina (Jun 12, 2013)

Εντωμεταξύ συμβαίνουν πολλά χαριτωμένα. Ο Κόκκινος παίρνει "ειδική άδεια" για να εκπέμψει (προφανώς ο κύριος Σαββίδης είχε σημαντικότατα πράγματα να πει) , ο Βήμα FM επίσης (γιατί κι εκεί όλο και κάποιος θα έχει να πει σημαντικότερα πράγματα από άλλους συναδέλφους του)...
Προφανώς όλοι οι σταθμοί είναι ίσοι, αλλά μερικοί είναι πιο ίσοι από τους άλλους. Παλιά μου τέχνη κόσκινο, δηλαδή.
Ε, πείτε μας, ρε παλικάρια της ΕΣΗΕΑ ποιος επιτρέπεται και ποιος απαγορεύεται να εκπέμπει για να ξέρουμε. Μην πάμε ψάχνοντας και χάνουμε την ώρα μας.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 12, 2013)

Με non paper διακινούνται κυβερνητικές απαντήσεις για την ΕΡΤ
Άκρως ενδιαφέρον και διαφωτιστικό (μέσα στην πολλαπλώς ύπουλη λειτουργικότητά του) κείμενο.

Διαβάζω, ας πούμε: Η ΕΡΤ δεν κλείνει υπό καμία πίεση για απολύσεις. 
Όχι! Η απόφαση έχει ληφθεί εδώ και καιρό. Είναι απόφαση υψηλού συμβολισμού, και εκσυγχρονισμού του δημοσίου. (τι λέγαμε πιο πάνω για θεαματικές κινήσεις που άμα δε σου βγουν την έκατσες; )

Ξαφνικά θυμάμαι αυτό εδώ:

«Έχω βαρεθεί να διαψεύδω αυτά τα δημοσιεύματα, οι μόνοι που κινούνται σε αυτήν την κατεύθυνση είναι αυτοί που απαξιώνουν τη δημόσια τηλεόραση στα μάτια των πολιτών».

αναφωνώ ΟΥΆΟΥ! και αναρωτιέμαι ποιος από τους δυο μας έχει πάθει αλτσχάιμερ. Αρχίζω να ανησυχώ... Όσο περισσότερο διαβάζω το νονπέιπερ τόσο με πιάνει μια αναμπουμπούλα, ένα προανάκρουσμα ντουβρουτζά.

Στο τέλος όμως διαβάζω αυτό και ανακουφίζομαι:
Υπάρχει μέριμνα για τους χιλιάδες ανήμπορους και ηλικιωμένους και όσους πιστούς θέλουν, να παρακολουθούν τη Θεία Λειτουργία από το κανάλι της Βουλής το οποίο εκπέμπει πανελλαδικά.


Ουφφφφ! Πες το, αδερφέ μου, να έρθει η ψυχή μου στη θέση της. Όλος ο καημός μας αυτός ήτανε. Μπας και μείνουνε αλειτούργητα τα γερόντια.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 12, 2013)

bernardina said:


> [...]Υπάρχει μέριμνα για τους χιλιάδες ανήμπορους και ηλικιωμένους και όσους πιστούς θέλουν, να παρακολουθούν τη Θεία Λειτουργία από το κανάλι της Βουλής το οποίο εκπέμπει πανελλαδικά.[...]



Ε, ναι! Αμην! Ήμαρτον μη ρίξω κανα καντήλι πρωινιάτικα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> Άλλη σκέψη μου: συνειδητοποιείτε ότι αν γίνει καμιά στραβή (ή ίσια, αναλόγως πώς το βλέπετε) και πάμε σε εκλογές, η κάλυψή τους θα γίνει ΜΟΝΟ από ιδιωτικά κανάλια. Χμμμμμ...


Αν τα αφήσει η ΕΣΗΕΑ και δεν κάνει απεργίες, όπως στις προηγούμενες εκλογές; ΄'Η λάθος θυμάμαι και πρέπει να ψάχνω τώρα τεκμηρίωση;


Count Baltar said:


> Μου κάνει εντύπωση όμως ότι σχεδόν πουθενά δεν γίνεται λόγος για το ραδιόφωνο.



Οι παρατηρήσεις για τα όσα συμβαίνουν θα έπρεπε να μας οδηγήσει στο ότι ένα από τα πολλά (νομίζω) που παίζονται τώρα είναι το πώς και το τι της ενημέρωσης. Το ραδιόφωνο (και ιδίως το ειδικό ή το ποιοτικό) το έχουν όλοι γραμμένο --και αυτή είναι η πικρή αλήθεια. Στις πόλεις, υπάρχουν αρκετοί ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί για να καλύψουν (σχεδόν) κάθε πολιτικό ή ειδικό ακροατήριο. Πιο έξω, η ενημέρωση γίνεται από τα δελτία της τηλεόρασης. Αυτά. Αν οι επαρχιακοί σταθμοί απλώς αναμεταδίδουν το κεντρικό πρόγραμμα, μπορεί να είναι πιο φτηνό να εκπέμπουν από δορυφόρο και να αγοράσουμε δορυφορικά ραδιόφωνα. Όπως Ινδία, ένα πράγμα. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, υπάρχουν μέρη μια ώρα από τη Βουλή που χωρίς δορυφόρο δεν έχουν καν τηλεόραση και «σοβαρά» ραδιόφωνα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2013)

Από την ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. στη ΝΕΡΙΤ Α.Ε.. Θα παραμείνουν οι ειδικές θέσεις, λέει. Ε ρε κόρη υφυπουργού που έχουμε να φάμε στη μάπα!


----------



## bernardina (Jun 12, 2013)

Άκουσα κανέναν να φωνάζει _Μόσιαλος_;
Μπα... ιδέα μου ήταν.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Άκουσα κανέναν να φωνάζει _Μόσιαλος_;
> Μπα... ιδέα μου ήταν.


Διάβασα το εξής εκεί που μας έστειλες:

Και η ΕΡΤ έπρεπε να είναι μια τέτοια περίπτωση.
Ένα μέσο που θα πολεμάει στα ίσα τους βόθρους της υποκουλτούρας χωρίς να πάσχει από *το σύνδρομο του επιχειρηματία.*
Γι’ αυτό πληρώναμε το χαράτσι (έτσι το ονόμασε ο κ. Κεδίκογλου για να κάνει τις απαραίτητες, πονηρές συσχετίσεις με τη φοροεπιδρομή που μας γονατίζει) των τεσσάρων ολόκληρων ευρώ το μήνα.
*Ένας καφές, για μια άλλη λογική στα **media**...
*
Και συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Μόνο που, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, από τα τέσσερα ευρώ που εισπράττουν από όλους μας, ακόμα κι απ' αυτούς που δεν έχουν τηλεόραση, ακόμα και από το καντήλι των πεθαμένων, τα τρία (ή έστω τα δύο) μπαίνουν στις τσέπες επιτηδείων ή πληρώνουν τις κόρες των υφυπουργών για να γίνουν σταρ της τηλεόρασης. Να τα δίνουμε και τα τέσσερα, αρκεί να υπάρχει διαφάνεια, επαγγελματισμός και αξιοκρατία.
- S


----------



## Tapioco (Jun 12, 2013)

Γιατί ΝΕΡΙΤ Α.Ε. και όχι ΝΕΡΔΤ Α.Ε.;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 12, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Και συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Μόνο που, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, από τα τέσσερα ευρώ που εισπράττουν από όλους μας, ακόμα κι απ' αυτούς που δεν έχουν τηλεόραση, ακόμα και από το καντήλι των πεθαμένων, τα τρία (ή έστω τα δύο) μπαίνουν στις τσέπες επιτηδείων ή πληρώνουν τις κόρες των υφυπουργών για να γίνουν σταρ της τηλεόρασης. Να τα δίνουμε και τα τέσσερα, αρκεί να υπάρχει διαφάνεια, επαγγελματισμός και αξιοκρατία.
> - S



Το 1 πάντως πήγαινε σε ΑΠΕ.


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2013)

nickel said:


> Broadcasting. Συνήθως *εκπομπή*, αλλά και _μετάδοση_ (_transmission_).
> ...
> Με την ευκαιρία: Το BBC μεταφραζόταν παλιά _Βρετανικό Ίδρυμα Ραδιοφωνίας_, αλλά στεγάζει και την τηλεόραση από πριν από τον τελευταίο Παγκόσμιο.
> (Bit of trivia: Television broadcasting was suspended from 1 September 1939 to 7 June 1946 during the Second World War. A widely reported urban myth is that, upon resumption of service, announcer Leslie Mitchell started by saying, “As I was saying before we were so rudely interrupted...” In fact, the first person to appear when transmission resumed was Jasmine Bligh and the words said were “Good afternoon, everybody. How are you? Do you remember me, Jasmine Bligh ...?”)
> ...



... και τώρα ΝΕΡΙΤ ή ΝΕΡΔΤ - ή ΝΕΡΤ, όπως την έλεγα χτες, Νέα ΕΡΤ. Θα την «επανιδρύσουν» κι αυτήν όπως «επανιδρύουν το κράτος» τόσα χρόνια· εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν μπορώ άλλο τέτοια «επανίδρυση», πονάει πολύ και ούτε στον καναπέ δεν μπορώ να καθίσω πια. Δηλαδή θ' αλλάξει ο Μανωλιός και θα κάνει τα ρουσφέτια του αλλιώς.

Broad-casting: Cast them all out - and the baby with the bathwater - but keep that broad we saw during casting.

Από τον δίσκο _Before_ _We Were So Rudely Interrupted_, το τραγούδι του Ντίλαν It's all over now, Baby Blue από τους παλιούς νέους εκ νέου Original Animals:






You must leave now, take what you need, you think will last
But whatever you wish to keep, you better grab it fast
Yonder stands your orphan with his gun
Crying like a fire in the sun
Look out the saints are comin' through
And it's all over now, Baby Blue

The highway is for gamblers, better use your sense
Take what you have gathered from coincidence
The empty-handed painter from your streets
Is drawing crazy patterns on your sheets
This sky, too, is folding under you
And it's all over now, Baby Blue

All your seasick sailors, they are rowing home
All your reindeer armies, are all going home
The lover who just walked out your door
Has taken all his blankets from the floor
The carpet, too, is moving under you
And it's all over now, Baby Blue

Leave your stepping stones behind, something calls for you
Forget the dead you've left, they will not follow you
The vagabond who's rapping at your door
Is standing in the clothes that you once wore
Strike another match, go start anew
And it's all over now, Baby Blue

After we were so rudely interrupted...


Σαμαρά, λ'ετά σ'ε τουά; Κούνια που σε κούναγε.

Lubing the tube will only get us dumbed down.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 12, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πιο έξω, η ενημέρωση γίνεται από τα δελτία της τηλεόρασης. Αυτά. Αν οι επαρχιακοί σταθμοί απλώς αναμεταδίδουν το κεντρικό πρόγραμμα, μπορεί να είναι πιο φτηνό να εκπέμπουν από δορυφόρο και να αγοράσουμε δορυφορικά ραδιόφωνα.



Σφάλλεις στο πρώτο, λάθος εικάζεις στο δεύτερο. Παίζει πολύ ραδιόφωνο στην επαρχία, ιδίως σε επαγγελματικούς χώρους όπου δεν είναι δυνατό να λειτουργεί τηλεόραση. Οι δε επαρχιακοί σταθμοί αναμεταδίδουν κάποιες ώρες το κεντρικό πρόγραμμα, και παράγουν δικό τους κάποιες άλλες. Έτσι υπάρχει ισορροπία ανάμεσα στα δυνατά χαρτιά του κρατικού προγράμματος και στην κάλυψη της ειδησεογραφίας της τοπικής κοινωνίας.


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> ... Παίζει πολύ ραδιόφωνο στην επαρχία, ιδίως σε επαγγελματικούς χώρους όπου δεν είναι δυνατό να λειτουργεί τηλεόραση. Οι δε επαρχιακοί σταθμοί αναμεταδίδουν κάποιες ώρες το κεντρικό πρόγραμμα, και παράγουν δικό τους κάποιες άλλες. Έτσι υπάρχει ισορροπία ανάμεσα στα δυνατά χαρτιά του κρατικού προγράμματος και στην κάλυψη της ειδησεογραφίας της τοπικής κοινωνίας.



Επιβεβαιώνω. Σε πολλές επαρχιακές πόλεις και χωριά μάλιστα, το κρατικό πρόγραμμα είναι όαση σε σύγκριση με τους τοπικούς ιδιωτικούς σταθμούς, από όλες τις απόψεις, στο περιεχόμενο, στην κάλυψη των ειδήσεων, στον λόγο και το ύφος, στη μουσική, σε ό,τι τέλος πάντων* χαρακτηρίζει έναν ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό. Επίσης - και διόλου αμελητέο - οι τοπικοί ιδιωτικοί κινούνται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά με βάση στενά τοπικά ενδιαφέροντα και συμφέροντα.

* Μόνο οι διαφημίσεις συνήθως στους ιδιωτικούς έχουν μια κάποια αξία: είναι τόσο κιτς που στους Αθηναίους φαίνονται καλτ. Ελάτε όμως ν' ακούτε αυτό το «καλτ» όλη τη μέρα, να δείτε για πότε θα το πείτε καρακίτς. 

Για τους τοπικούς ιδιωτικούς τηλεοπτικούς σταθμούς, εδώ τουλάχιστον, δεν χρειάζεται να πω τίποτε άλλο, μόνο ότι αν τύχει κατά λάθος να πέσω πάνω σε κάποιον (έχω συντονίσει την τηλεόραση σ' αυτούς για λόγους πληρότητας), μέχρι και το τηλεκοντρόλ λιγοθυμάει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2013)

καρα-κάλτ (ακα)...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 12, 2013)

Όποιος αναρωτιέται πώς θα ξανανοίξει το ίδρυμα μέσα σε έναν μήνα, όπως ισχυρίζεται το υπουργείο, ιδού η επανίδρυση της ΕΡΤ, όπως την φαντασιώθηκε η κυβέρνηση:

_Κατ’ εξαίρεση, η ΝΕΡΙΤ-Α.Ε., ύστερα από πρόταση του Προέδρου και Διευθύνοντος Συμβούλου της εταιρείας, μπορεί να αναθέτει *απευθείας* την εκτέλεση ορισμένου έργου σε δημοσιογράφο, σε επιστημονικό και τεχνικό προσωπικό υψηλής εξειδίκευσης, λογοτέχνες ή άλλους καλλιτέχνες, με την επιφύλαξη του κοινοτικού δικαίου. Ο χρόνος εκτέλεσης και οι ειδικότεροι όροι καθορίζονται πάντοτε με τη σύμβαση._

Αυτό για όποιον έχει την ψευδαίσθηση ότι πρόκειται για επιχείρηση εξυγίανσης.

Το μίνι ντοκιμαντέρ της ΕΡΤ για τις τελευταίες στιγμές της Ελληνικής Ραδιοφωνίας Τηλεόρασης (υποτιτλισμένο):


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Όποιος αναρωτιέται πώς θα ξανανοίξει το ίδρυμα μέσα σε έναν μήνα, όπως ισχυρίζεται το υπουργείο, ιδού η επανίδρυση της ΕΡΤ, όπως την φαντασιώθηκε η κυβέρνηση:
> 
> _Κατ’ εξαίρεση, η ΝΕΡΙΤ-Α.Ε., ύστερα από πρόταση του Προέδρου και Διευθύνοντος Συμβούλου της εταιρείας, μπορεί να αναθέτει *απευθείας* την εκτέλεση ορισμένου έργου σε δημοσιογράφο, σε επιστημονικό και τεχνικό προσωπικό υψηλής εξειδίκευσης, λογοτέχνες ή άλλους καλλιτέχνες, με την επιφύλαξη του κοινοτικού δικαίου. Ο χρόνος εκτέλεσης και οι ειδικότεροι όροι καθορίζονται πάντοτε με τη σύμβαση._





Palavra said:


> Από την ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. στη ΝΕΡΙΤ Α.Ε.. Θα παραμείνουν οι ειδικές θέσεις, λέει. Ε ρε κόρη υφυπουργού που έχουμε να φάμε στη μάπα!



:)......


----------



## bernardina (Jun 12, 2013)

Δηλαδή, σα να λέμε, τι είχαμε τι χάσαμε...


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 12, 2013)

daeman said:


> * Μόνο οι διαφημίσεις συνήθως στους ιδιωτικούς έχουν μια κάποια αξία: είναι τόσο κιτς που στους Αθηναίους φαίνονται καλτ. Ελάτε όμως ν' ακούτε αυτό το «καλτ» όλη τη μέρα, να δείτε για πότε θα το πείτε καρακίτς.



Είπαμε: "Ταβέρνααααα [έκο έκο έκο] το Σάνσετ [σετ σετ σετ σετ σετ]"


----------



## SBE (Jun 12, 2013)

Εγώ τώρα άνοιξα τον υπολογιστή μου, οπότε τα σημερινά ακόμα δεν τα έχω χωνέψει (χτες νόμιζα ότι μάλλον βρέθηκα σε παράλληλο σύμπαν και μ'έναν υπνάκο θα μου περάσει). Tι να σας πω ρε παιδιά, από χτες διαβάζω τι γίνεται εν Ελλάδι και το μόνο που λέω είναι που βρισκόμαστε ρε, εναλλαξ με το πού πηγαίνουμε ρε. 

ΟΚ, κάποιος το πρότεινε*. Και βρέθηκαν μετά άλλοι που συμφώνησαν ότι είναι καλή ιδέα; Μα τόση έλλειψη επαφής με την πραγματικότητα, πια; Δηλαδή σκέφτηκε κανένας ηλίθιος ότι οι _υπηρεσίες_ της κρατικής ραδιοφωνίας δεν γίνεται να κοπούν έτσι; Ή ακόμα πιο στοιχειωδώς, έχει υπόψη του κανένας τις υπηρεσίες αυτές ή νομίζουν ότι είναι μόνο ντοκιμαντέρ και τηλεπαιχνίδια η τηλεόραση;

Σκεφτόμουνα ότι αν σήμερα γίνει κανένας σεισμός 12 Ρίχτερ/ αποφασίσει ο Ερντογάν να μας βομβαρδίσει για να γλυτώσει από τα εσωτερικά του προβλήματα κλπ κλπ και δε μείνει τίποτα όρθιο, περιπτώσεις δηλαδή που σου συνιστούν να έχεις μαζί σου ένα ραδιόφωνο με μπαταρίες, πώς στο καλό θα ενημερώνονται οι αποκλεισμένοι και ξεκομμένοι αν δεν υπάρχει το κρατικό ραδιόφωνο που καλύπτει όλη τη χώρα; Και οι ναυτιλλόμενοι, από πού θα ακούνε το δελτίο καιρού; Και ναι, το ξέρω ότι οι ναυτικοί έχουν άλλες πηγές πληροφόρησης, αλλά ο ερασιτέχνης ψαράς; Θα πρέπει να τρέχει το λιμενικό να τον σώσει επειδή βγήκε για βαρκάδα με καλό καιρό και δεν είχε ακούσει ότι θα χαλάσει; Και πως θα ξέρουν τι γίνεται στον κόσμο οι κάτοικοι των απομακρυσμένων περιοχών, που δεν τους έχει κάνει την τιμή η ιδιωτική ραδιοτηλεόραση; 

* Οι μόνοι που μπορώ να σκεφτώ να προτείνουν κάτι τέτοιο είναι ή οι ιδιοκτήτες των άλλων σταθμών οι οποίοι δε νομίζω να ανησυχούσαν για την μικρή ακροαματικότητα της κρατικής ραδιοτηλεόρασης, αλλά μπορεί να ελπίζουν να αναλάβουν κάποιες από τις υπηρεσίες της- με το αζημίωτο βέβαια- ή κάποιος από τους "συμβούλους" που βρέθηκε ρουσφετικώς στα 25 του να "συμβουλεύει", δηλαδή κάποιο από αυτά τα παιδιά που μεγάλωσαν με τον Σταρ και τα περιοδικά του Κωστόπουλου και τους έπεφτε βαρύ το δελτίο καιρού με την Ευρυδίκη Καραμανή, _τη μπαμπόγρια, που δεν τα λέει σαν την Πετρούλα_.


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2013)

Βαρέθηκα να αναφέρετε την Ανθή και πήγα να μάθω κι εγώ για τι μιλάτε. Τελικά αυτό ήταν το μοναδικό κέρδος που είχα ως τώρα στην ενημέρωσή μου.

Τι ωραία που θα ήταν να συμφωνήσουμε ότι δεν θέλουμε μια ΕΡΤ που θα μοιάζει με τα υπόλοιπα κανάλια και θα ψάχνει να κάνει νούμερα μέσα από τον ανταγωνισμό στη σάχλα, την ελαφρότητα και το τίποτα. Να την πληρώνουμε, αλλά να την πληρώνουμε για το ποιοτικό, λίγο πειραματικό και προχώ, με ισορροπημένο διάλογο, με περισσότερους καλεσμένους από το χώρο των ειδικών και όχι από το χώρο των άσχετων φωνακλάδων και των πολιτικών της μόστρας. Να μην ντρέπεται για καμιά στιγμή του προγράμματός της, να ταρακουνά τους βολεμένους και να ταράζει τα λιμνάζοντα νερά. Να ενοχλεί έξυπνα και όχι σαν αφηνιασμένο μειράκιο. Να φέρνει τη χώρα όλο και πιο μπροστά, όχι να τη θάβει πιο βαθιά.

_Αιώνια αισιόδοξος_

(Γραφόταν πριν της SBE, και δεν ξέρω τι λέει.)


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 12, 2013)

SBE said:


> ΟΚ, κάποιος το πρότεινε*. Και βρέθηκαν μετά άλλοι που συμφώνησαν ότι είναι καλή ιδέα; Μα τόση έλλειψη επαφής με την πραγματικότητα, πια;


Σκέψου το καλύτερα, θα δεις ότι αυτός που το πρότεινε είναι πανέξυπνος: σου λέει «Πρέπει να απολύσουμε 4000 άτομα μέσα στο καλοκαίρι - κλείνουμε λοιπόν την ΕΡΤ, δηλώνουμε στην τρόικα 2000 απολύσεις, την ξανανοίγουμε έναν μήνα μετά και βάζουμε μέσα μόνο τους δικούς μας». Το είπε κι ο resident  παραπάνω. Μέτρα τρυγόνια με ένα σμπάρο...


----------



## SBE (Jun 12, 2013)

dharvatis, μου λες ότι δεν είναι ηλιθιότητα, είναι κουτοπονηριά. Έστω. Αλλά παραμένει ηλιθιότητα γιατί κόβει, έστω και προσωρινά, ουσιώδεις υπηρεσίες. Επιπλέον, ήδη έχουν μέσα μόνο τους δικούς τους, αφού η ΕΡΤ πάντα ήταν κομματικό μαγαζί.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 12, 2013)

SBE said:


> dharvatis, μου λες ότι δεν είναι ηλιθιότητα, είναι κουτοπονηριά. Έστω. Αλλά παραμένει ηλιθιότητα γιατί κόβει, έστω και προσωρινά, ουσιώδεις υπηρεσίες. Επιπλέον, ήδη έχουν μέσα μόνο τους δικούς τους, αφού η ΕΡΤ πάντα ήταν κομματικό μαγαζί.


Πώς λέμε στα Ελληνικά «they couldn't care less» για τις υπηρεσίες; 
Όσο για τους δικούς τους, πρώτον τώρα θα έχουν μόνο τους «δικούς τους δικούς τους» (γιατί μέχρι τώρα είχαν φορτωθεί και τους «άλλους δικούς τους», από τα παλιά ρουσφέτια), και δεύτερον θα γλιτώσουν τους μισθούς των άλλων αποχρώσεων που δεν είναι και λίγα λεφτά...


----------



## SBE (Jun 12, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Πώς λέμε στα Ελληνικά «they couldn't care less» για τις υπηρεσίες;



Ε, αυτό δεν είναι ανησυχητικό; 
Άσε που το ίδιο θα μπορούσε να γίνει απολύοντας 2000 υπαλλήλους άλλης κρατικής υπηρεσίας, από αυτές που δεν πρόκειται να τις κλάψει κανένας, και ξαναπροσλαμβάνοντάς τους. 

ΥΓ Ποιά Ανθή ρε παιδιά;


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 12, 2013)

Αστειεύεσαι, έτσι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2013)

Η ΕΣΗΕΑ κήρυξε νέα απεργία για την Πέμπτη.


----------



## SBE (Jun 12, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Αστειεύεσαι, έτσι;



Νομίζω ότι δεν υπάρχει σημαντική διαφορά αστείου και σοβαρού πλέον. 

Σοβαρά πάντως, αν έκλεινα μερικές μικρές δημόσιες υπηρεσίες το αποτέλεσμα θα ήταν το ίδιο με λιγότερο θόρυβο. Να υποθέσω ότι ο θόρυβος ήταν το ζητούμενο;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η ΕΣΗΕΑ κήρυξε νέα απεργία για την Πέμπτη.


Γιατί αυτό χρειάζεται τώρα, απεργία από τα ΜΜΕ. Ούτε επίτηδες να το κάνανε.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 12, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Γιατί αυτό χρειάζεται τώρα, απεργία από τα ΜΜΕ. Ούτε επίτηδες να το κάνανε.



Ε, ναι. Πάντα στα μεγάλα γεγονότα ακριβώς αυτό χρειάζεται. Απεργία από τα ΜΜΕ.
Για το επίτηδες παίρνουμε και όρκο ότι δεν. Ε;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 12, 2013)

Μπα, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση νομίζω ότι υπάρχει συνδυασμός βλακείας και συνδικαλιστικού αυτοματισμού.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2013)

Οι συνδικαλιστές της ΕΣΗΕΑ, όπως και όλοι οι συνδικαλιστές στην Ελλάδα, ξέρουν μόνο δύο πράγματα: Απεργία και/ή διαδήλωση. Τρίτος δρόμος δεν υπάρχει. Π.χ. να σκεφτούν έξυπνα και να ενημερώσουν τον κόσμο, αντί να φιμώσουν τους δημοσιογράφους.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 12, 2013)

Λίγες σκέψεις κι από εμένα:

Θεωρώ το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ πολύ θλιβερό γεγονός, και τον τρόπο με τον οποίον έγινε επίδειξη κυβερνητικής αυθαιρεσίας. Και βέβαια δεν είμαι καθόλου αισιόδοξος για τη μορφή που θα έχει η νέα ΕΡΤ. Παρ’ όλα αυτά έχω μερικές διαφωνίες με κάποια που γράφτηκαν παραπάνω, ιδίως με κάτι που γράφει ο Ελληγενής στο #48 (έτσι για να διαφωνήσει και κάποιος μαζί του! Sometimes criticism comes from where you least expect it, Helle! )

Για να ξεκινήσω με τα εύκολα, το πρώτο πράγμα που πρέπει να γίνει αύριο είναι να ζητηθεί η παραίτηση του Κεδίκογλου. Εντάξει, να χωνέψω το ομολογουμένως δυσκολοχώνευτο γεγονός ότι προ διετίας, όντας στην αντιπολίτευση, έβγαζε λογύδρια ενάντια του κλεισίματος της ΕΤ1, τα οποία θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να τα είχε γράψει ο Λαφαζάνης. Τότε η ΝΔ σήκωνε την αντιμνημονιακή παντιέρα και όλα επιτρέπονταν. Όμως δεν γίνεται έναν μήνα πριν να διαψεύδεις με τον πιο κατηγορηματικό τρόπο τα δήθεν «σενάρια» για κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, και ύστερα να βγάζεις αυτή την επιθετικότατη ανακοίνωση περί του σκανδάλου για το οποίο κανείς δεν μιλούσε. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μόλις έναν μήνα πριν, από τη θεσμική θέση στην οποία βρίσκεσαι τώρα, μας δούλευες όλους ψιλό γαζί και μάλιστα μες στα μούτρα μας. Η διατήρηση του Κεδίκογλου στη θέση του θα είναι ένα βαρύτατο πλήγμα στην αξιοπιστία της κυβέρνησης. Και αν ο Σαμαράς είναι αρκετά χαζός να μην το βλέπει (που δεν έχω καμία αμφιβολία ότι είναι), οι άλλοι κυβερνητικοί εταίροι δεν μπορούν να το αφήσουν να περάσει έτσι. Το λιγότερο που έχουν να κάνουν οι Βενιζέλος και Κουβέλης είναι να ζητήσουν το κεφάλι του Κεδίκογλου.

Στα της ΕΡΤ: Θεωρώ απόλυτα επιθυμητό και χρήσιμο να υπάρχουν δημόσιοι τηλεοπτικοί και ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί, είτε τοπικής είτε πανεθνικής εμβέλειας, κυρίως για τους λόγους που αναφέρει ο Αζιμούθιος στο #39: για τη δυνατότητα προβολής εκπομπών χωρίς το μάτι να πέφτει διαρκώς στα μηχανάκια της AGB. Όμως η ύπαρξη ή μη δημόσιων ραδιοτηλεοπτικών σταθμών δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την ποιότητα της δημοκρατίας, όπως αφήνεται να εννοηθεί από πολλούς. Όπως ακριβώς δεν αποτέλεσε ποτέ απειλή για τη δημοκρατία η ανυπαρξία δημόσιων εφημερίδων. Έτσι, δεν μπορώ να συμφωνήσω με την παρακάτω φράση (με την προϋπόθεση ότι εκεί που ο Ελληγενής γράφει «αδέσμευτη, μη εμπορική ενημέρωση» εννοεί, όπως φαίνεται από τα συνδηλούμενα, τη δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση):



Hellegennes said:


> Ένα κράτος χωρίς αδέσμευτη, μη εμπορική ενημέρωση είναι ένα κράτος χωρίς φωνή, ένα κράτος χωρίς ανεξάρτητο τύπο.



Για την ακρίβεια, δεν διαφωνώ απλά, αλλά θα επιχειρηματολογούσα για το, κατά κάποιο τρόπο, αντίθετο: Ότι κράτος χωρίς ανεξάρτητο τύπο είναι ένα κράτος χωρίς _ιδιωτική_ ενημέρωση. Αν θες να χειραγωγήσεις την ενημέρωση, δεν πρέπει να κλείσεις τους κρατικούς σταθμούς και τις κρατικές εφημερίδες, αλλά τους _ιδιωτικούς_ σταθμούς και τις _ιδιωτικές_ εφημερίδες. Χθες, μες στο θυμό του για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, ο πατέρας μου μού είπε: «Αυτά ούτε η χούντα δεν τα έκανε. Ούτε η χούντα δεν έκλεισε την ΕΡΤ», κάτι στο οποίο του απάντησα: «Μα φυσικά και η χούντα δεν έκλεισε την ΕΡΤ. Η χούντα μετέτρεψε την ΕΡΤ σε όχημα προπαγάνδας της. Θα ήταν εντελώς ηλίθιοι άμα έκλειναν ένα ισχυρότατο όργανο προπαγάνδας». Αυτό που θα έκανε μια χούντα σήμερα δεν θα ήταν να κλείσει την ΕΡΤ, αλλά να κλείσει τους ιδιωτικούς σταθμούς ή να τους ασκήσει τέτοια τρομοκρατία ώστε να τους μετατρέψει σε όργανο προπαγάνδας της, όπως έκανε η χούντα του ’67 με τις εφημερίδες. Την ΕΡΤ αποκλείεται να την έκλεινε. Απλά θα απέλυε όσους δημοσιογράφους αντιστέκονταν στη γραμμή της και θα τους αντικαθιστούσε με δικούς της.

Έτσι, δεν με ανησυχεί ούτε αυτό:



Count Baltar said:


> Άλλη σκέψη μου: συνειδητοποιείτε ότι αν γίνει καμιά στραβή (ή ίσια, αναλόγως πώς το βλέπετε) και πάμε σε εκλογές, η κάλυψή τους θα γίνει ΜΟΝΟ από ιδιωτικά κανάλια. Χμμμμμ...



Κι εδώ, το ακριβώς αντίθετο θα με ανησυχούσε. Να καλύπτονταν οι εκλογές μόνο από _κρατικά_ κανάλια.

Διαβάζοντας διάφορα χθες και σήμερα, τελικά πείστηκα ότι η ΕΡΤ _έπρεπε_ να κλείσει. (Μη βιαστείτε να κρίνετε, δεν συμφωνώ ούτε με τον τρόπο που έγινε ούτε με την προτεινόμενη λύση). Αυτό που τελικά με έπεισε ήταν ο σύνδεσμος που παρέθεσε η Μπέρνι στο #59. Ο συντάκτης του κειμένου βέβαια επιχειρηματολογεί _κατά_ του κλεισίματος της ΕΡΤ, ωστόσο η εικόνα που παρουσιάζει στο πρώτο μισό του κειμένου είναι μια εικόνα τόσο μεγάλης αναξιοκρατίας που το μόνο συμπέρασμα που μπορώ να βγάλω είναι ότι δεν πρόκειται για τυχαίο γεγονός αλλά για κάτι με βαθύτερα, _δομικά_ αίτια. Και το βασικό δομικό πρόβλημα έγκειται στο γεγονός ότι η ΕΡΤ είναι ένας _κρατικός_ φορέας, υπό τον έλεγχο και την εποπτεία της κυβέρνησης. Αν αυτό δεν αλλάξει, δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να φτιάξουν τα πράγματα. Πώς θα μπορούσε να αλλάξει; Με την κατάργηση της ΕΡΤ ως έχει και την αντικατάστασή της από έναν δημόσιο αλλά ανεξάρτητο, _μη κρατικό_ φορέα, οι προσλήψεις στον οποίον θα γίνονται αυστηρά μέσω ανεξάρτητης αρχής και το διοικητικό συμβούλιο του οποίου _δεν_ θα διορίζεται από την εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση και _δεν_ θα λογοδοτεί σε αυτήν. Βέβαια δεν νομίζω ότι κάτι τέτοιο θα ισχύει στην περίπτωση του νέου φορέα που σχεδιάζεται, καθώς, για παράδειγμα, στο Άρθρο 7 παρ. 1 του νομοσχεδίου διαβάζω: 
_Η Γενική Συνέλευση των μετόχων της ΝΕΡΙΤ-Α.Ε. απαρτίζεται από τους Υπουργούς α) Οικονομικών, β) Πολιτισμού & Τουρισμού και γ) τον Υπουργό που είναι εκάστοτε αρμόδιος για θέματα Τύπου και Μέσων Ενημέρωσης._

Μακάρι να κάνω λάθος, αλλά τελικά το μόνο που φαίνεται να υπηρετεί η κίνηση είναι να ικανοποιηθεί η απαίτηση της τρόικας για απόλυση υπαλλήλων. Δεν περίμενα βέβαια κάτι διαφορετικό.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 12, 2013)

Πάντως,
_Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση της ΠΟΕΣΥ, *από την απεργία των ΜΜΕ θα εξαιρεθούν τα μέσα που προβάλλουν το απεργιακό πρόγραμμα των εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ*. Επίσης, τα ραδιοτηλεοπτικά μέσα μπορούν με μικρά έκτακτα ενημερωτικά δελτία να προβάλλουν μόνο τις λαϊκές και δημοσιογραφικές κινητοποιήσεις, για το «λουκέτο» στην ΕΡΤ._ Εδώ

Το τηλεοπτικό κανάλι "Zoom" του Zougla εκπέμπει ασταμάτητα από χτες. Από τα άλλα κανάλια, με την εξαίρεση του 902, φυσικά, δεν έχω ακούσει τίποτα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 12, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι γενικά στην Ελλάδα δεν ξέρουμε άλλο τρόπο διαμαρτυρίας. 
Για παράδειγμα διάβαζα αλλού ότι ματαιώνεται συναυλία του Φεστιβάλ Αθηνών γιατί η χορωδία της ΕΡΤ που θα συμμετείχε δεν υπάρχει πια. Γιατί ρε παιδιά της χορωδίας; Τόσο δύσκολο είναι να εμφανιστείτε σαν χορωδία ιδιωτών πρώην εργαζομένων στην ΕΡΤ; Πάω στοίχημα ότι τα νομικά της σύστασης και της εμφάνισης της ομάδας μπορούν να κανονιστούν σε μια μέρα. Μια πολιτισμένη εμφάνιση όπως είχε προγραμματιστεί, συνοδευμένη από κάποια πράξη ειρηνικής διαμαρτυρίας θα αγγίξει πολύ περισσότερο κόσμο. 

Ομοίως, στο φιλμάκι που έβαλε πιο πάνω ο Ελληγενής πιο πολύ με ενόχλησαν οι απουσίες των μεγάλων ονομάτων της ΕΡΤ. Το ξέρω ότι το έφτιαξαν πρόχειρα, αλλά δεν αναγνώρισα σχεδόν κανέναν από τους ομιλητές και όλοι έμοιαζαν να ανήκουν στην συνομοταξία της γκρίζας ατημέλητης αλογοουράς. Ελπίζω να φτιάξουν και τίποτα με αυτούς που εμείς το κοινό έχουμε συνηθίσει να βλέπουμε. Καλός ο πόνος του απολυμένου απλού υπαλλήλου, αλλά ας δούμε και αυτούς που αγαπήσαμε σα θεατές (και δεν εννοώ την εκνευριστικότατη Στάη).


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 12, 2013)

SBE said:


> ...και όλοι έμοιαζαν να ανήκουν στην συνομοταξία της γκρίζας ατημέλητης αλογοουράς...


 SBE, πεθαίνω να σε δω σε πάνελ μαζί με τον Μουτσινά να δίνεις λαμέ γόβες και λαδιά πασούμια   

edit: μόλις συνειδητοποίησα ότι έδωσα όλους τους λόγους για την ύπαρξη δημόσιας τηλεόρασης σε μία φράση :blush:


----------



## panadeli (Jun 12, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> Το τηλεοπτικό κανάλι "Zoom" του Zougla εκπέμπει ασταμάτητα από χτες. Από τα άλλα κανάλια, με την εξαίρεση του 902, φυσικά, δεν έχω ακούσει τίποτα.



Στο ραδιόφωνο πάντως ο 105,5 σήμερα εξέπεμπε κανονικά.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 12, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Στο ραδιόφωνο πάντως ο 105,5 σήμερα εξέπεμπε κανονικά.


Ναι, ναι, για TV μιλάω, ράδιο δεν έχω ακούσει καθόλου.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 12, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> SBE, πεθαίνω να σε δω σε πάνελ μαζί με τον Μουτσινά να δίνεις λαμέ γόβες και λαδιά πασούμια
> 
> edit: μόλις συνειδητοποίησα ότι έδωσα όλους τους λόγους για την ύπαρξη δημόσιας τηλεόρασης σε μία φράση :blush:



Πρόσεχε τι λες, μη σου ξαμολύσω καμιά Μπήλιω...:twit:


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 12, 2013)

SBE said:


> Νομίζω ότι γενικά στην Ελλάδα δεν ξέρουμε άλλο τρόπο διαμαρτυρίας.
> Για παράδειγμα διάβαζα αλλού ότι ματαιώνεται συναυλία του Φεστιβάλ Αθηνών γιατί η χορωδία της ΕΡΤ που θα συμμετείχε δεν υπάρχει πια. Γιατί ρε παιδιά της χορωδίας; Τόσο δύσκολο είναι να εμφανιστείτε σαν χορωδία ιδιωτών πρώην εργαζομένων στην ΕΡΤ; Πάω στοίχημα ότι τα νομικά της σύστασης και της εμφάνισης της ομάδας μπορούν να κανονιστούν σε μια μέρα. Μια πολιτισμένη εμφάνιση όπως είχε προγραμματιστεί, συνοδευμένη από κάποια πράξη ειρηνικής διαμαρτυρίας θα αγγίξει πολύ περισσότερο κόσμο.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Η εμφάνιση να γίνει, η χορωδία να μοιράσει φέιγ-βολάν με τη διαμαρτυρία της.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2013)

> Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση της ΠΟΕΣΥ, *από την απεργία των ΜΜΕ θα εξαιρεθούν τα μέσα που προβάλλουν το απεργιακό πρόγραμμα των εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ*. Επίσης, τα ραδιοτηλεοπτικά μέσα μπορούν με μικρά έκτακτα ενημερωτικά δελτία να προβάλλουν μόνο τις λαϊκές και δημοσιογραφικές κινητοποιήσεις, για το «λουκέτο» στην ΕΡΤ.



Είμαι ο μοναδικός που βλέπει διάφορα περίεργα (πέρα από τα περίεργα ελληνικά) σε αυτή την ανακοίνωση;


----------



## SBE (Jun 12, 2013)

Όλι, δεν έχω ιδέα για τι πράμα μιλάς, αλλά να μην ξεχνάμε ότι εγώ είμαι αρκετά μεγάλη για να θυμάμαι την μεγάλη αλλαγή της κρατικής τηλεόρασης το '81, με την εκλογή του ΠΑΣΟΚ. Από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη γεμίσανε τότε οι οθόνες μας γκριζομάλληδες μουστακαλήδες ατημέλητους ζιβαγκοφόρους ή ξεκουμποπουκαμισάδες. Μπορεί να μην είχαν αλογοουρές, αλλά τους φοβήθηκε το μάτι μου από τότε.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 12, 2013)

@SBE ναι, βρε, πλάκα κάνω!
@Ντοκ τι εννοείς; Για το απεργιακό πρόγραμμα λες; Οι εργαζόμενοι της ΕΡΤ εκπέμπουν ασταμάτητα από χτες.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 12, 2013)

> Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση της ΠΟΕΣΥ, *από την απεργία των ΜΜΕ θα εξαιρεθούν τα μέσα που προβάλλουν το απεργιακό πρόγραμμα των εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ.* Επίσης, τα ραδιοτηλεοπτικά μέσα μπορούν με μικρά έκτακτα ενημερωτικά δελτία να προβάλλουν μόνο τις λαϊκές και δημοσιογραφικές κινητοποιήσεις, για το «λουκέτο» στην ΕΡΤ.





drsiebenmal said:


> Είμαι ο μοναδικός που βλέπει διάφορα περίεργα (πέρα από τα περίεργα ελληνικά) σε αυτή την ανακοίνωση;


Όχι....


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 12, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Για την ακρίβεια, δεν διαφωνώ απλά, αλλά θα επιχειρηματολογούσα για το, κατά κάποιο τρόπο, αντίθετο: Ότι κράτος χωρίς ανεξάρτητο τύπο είναι ένα κράτος χωρίς _ιδιωτική_ ενημέρωση. Αν θες να χειραγωγήσεις την ενημέρωση, δεν πρέπει να κλείσεις τους κρατικούς σταθμούς και τις κρατικές εφημερίδες, αλλά τους _ιδιωτικούς_ σταθμούς και τις _ιδιωτικές_ εφημερίδες.



Μα η ΕΡΤ δεν έκανε κυβερνητική προπαγάνδα γιατί η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση μεν προσπαθούσε να χειραγωγήσει την ενημέρωση και το πρόγραμμα μέσα από τα φυτευμένα τους παιδιά, αλλά στην πράξη αντιπολίτευση έκανε -ή κρατούσε ουδέτερη στάση- τουλάχιστον το μισό πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ. Όταν η ΕΡΤ είχε Λυριτζή και Οικονόμου τούς παρακολουθούσα. Δεν ένιωσα ποτέ να κάνουν κυβερνητική προπαγάνδα, τουναντίον.

Επισημαίνω ξανά την ανάγκη διαχωρισμού των εννοιών *κυβέρνηση* και *κράτος*. Άλλο κρατική ενημέρωση, άλλο η κυβερνητική. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, αυτό που κάνουν είναι ακριβώς αυτό που φοβάσαι και με το οποίο διαφωνείς, σκοπεύουν να πετάξουν την ΕΡΤ στα σκουπίδια και να ιδρύσουν ένα και μοναδικό κανάλι κυβερνητικής προπαγάνδας.



SBE said:


> Ομοίως, στο φιλμάκι που έβαλε πιο πάνω ο Ελληγενής πιο πολύ με ενόχλησαν οι απουσίες των μεγάλων ονομάτων της ΕΡΤ. Το ξέρω ότι το έφτιαξαν πρόχειρα, αλλά δεν αναγνώρησα σχεδόν κανέναν από τους ομιλητές και όλοι έμοιαζαν να ανήκουν στην συνομοταξία της γκρίζας ατημέλητης αλογοουράς. Ελπίζω να φτιάξουν και τίποτα με αυτούς που εμείς το κοινό έχουμε συνηθίσει να βλέπουμε. Καλός ο πόνος του απολυμένου απλού υπαλλήλου, αλλά ας δούμε και αυτούς που αγαπήσαμε σα θεατές (και δεν εννοώ την εκνευριστικότατη Στάη).



Το φιλμάκι περιείχε υλικό από τις τελευταίες ώρες της ΕΡΤ, αυτοί που βλέπεις να μιλάνε είναι αυτοί που βρίσκονταν εκείνην την στιγμή εκεί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 12, 2013)

> Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση της ΠΟΕΣΥ, *από την απεργία των ΜΜΕ θα εξαιρεθούν τα μέσα που προβάλλουν το απεργιακό πρόγραμμα των εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ.* Επίσης, τα ραδιοτηλεοπτικά μέσα μπορούν με μικρά έκτακτα ενημερωτικά δελτία να προβάλλουν μόνο τις λαϊκές και δημοσιογραφικές κινητοποιήσεις, για το «λουκέτο» στην ΕΡΤ.





drsiebenmal said:


> Είμαι ο μοναδικός που βλέπει διάφορα περίεργα (πέρα από τα περίεργα ελληνικά) σε αυτή την ανακοίνωση;



Εννοώ ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω (δεν με βοηθούν, ίσως, τα ελληνικά μου) αυτό το «εξαιρούνται από την απεργία τα μέσα που προβάλλουν ...» τι ακριβώς σημαίνει; Εννοεί «Να αναμεταδίδουν το πρόγραμμα;» Ολόκληρο;
Αλλά και αυτό το «μπορούν» στη δεύτερη πρόταση (τα ραδιοτηλεοπτικά μέσα μπορούν ...) με τα ελληνικά μου, το καταλαβαίνω «επιτρέπεται --αυτό και τίποτε άλλο». Σωστά το καταλαβαίνω;


----------



## SBE (Jun 12, 2013)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, επειδή οι γκρίνιες για την ΕΡΤ επικεντρώνονται κυρίως στις ειδήσεις, ας θυμηθούμε λίγο ότι το 90% του προγράμματος δεν είναι ειδησεογραφικό. Από την άλλη, κομματικό- ξεκομματικό μαγαζί, η ΕΡΤ δεν έπαυε να έχει προσωπικό πολύ καλής ποιότητας. Δεν αναφέρομαι στους παρουσιαστές, παρόλο που αυτούς θυμόμαστε, αλλά σε όλους τους άλλους. Αλλά και για τους παρουσιαστές... Εγώ που έβλεπα μικρή τον Θαυμαστό Κόσμο της Μουσικής ή πιο μεγάλη άκουγα τον Πετρίδη ή τον Κωστάλα να περιγράφει τον χορό στον πάγο σκοτίστηκα τι ψηφίζει ο Πετρίδης ή ο Κωστάλας ή η ομάδα που έφτιαξε τον Κόσμο της Μουσικής (φοβερή εκπομπή για παιδιά, παρεμπιπτόντως, άσχετο αν για τους πιο πολλούς απο εμάς από το ένα αυτί μπήκε κι από το άλλο βγήκε και εξακολουθούμε να ακούμε γαβ γαβ). Αν είναι τόσοι πολλοί οι ποιότικοί ραδιοτηλεορασάνθρωποι στην Ελλάδα, και τους αφήνει απ'έξω η κομματική ΕΡΤ, γιατί είναι έτσι όπως είναι τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια;


----------



## panadeli (Jun 12, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Επισημαίνω ξανά την ανάγκη διαχωρισμού των εννοιών *κυβέρνηση* και *κράτος*. Άλλο κρατική ενημέρωση, άλλο η κυβερνητική.



Μα ποια είναι η ουσιαστική διαφορά; Το κράτος το διοικεί η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση. Ο προϊστάμενος κάθε κρατικού υπαλλήλου είναι ο αρμόδιος Υπουργός στον οποίον υπάγεται η υπηρεσία του.
Η μόνη ουσιαστική διαφορά που μπορεί να υπάρξει είναι μεταξύ _κρατικής_ και _δημόσιας_ ενημέρωσης, αν και εφόσον υπάρχουν δημόσια μέσα _μη κρατικά_, ανεξάρτητα από τον έλεγχο των κυβερνήσεων.




Hellegennes said:


> Σε κάθε περίπτωση, αυτό που κάνουν είναι ακριβώς αυτό που φοβάσαι και με το οποίο διαφωνείς, σκοπεύουν να πετάξουν την ΕΡΤ στα σκουπίδια και να ιδρύσουν ένα και μοναδικό κανάλι κυβερνητικής προπαγάνδας.



Ναι, πολύ πιθανόν.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 12, 2013)

@Ντοκ
Είναι απλό, κτγμ. Τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια, αυτή τη στιγμή, δεν παρουσιάζουν *δημοσιογραφικές και ενημερωτικές εκπομπές* λόγω της απεργίας. Εξαιρούνται από τον περιορισμό αυτόν αν αποφασίσουν να προβάλουν αναμετάδοση του απεργιακού προγράμματος της ΕΡΤ για όσο θέλουν, ή αν διακόπτουν το πρόγραμμά τους για να προβάλλουν ενημερωτικά δελτία με αποκλειστικό περιεχόμενο το θέμα της ΕΡΤ. Άρα και απεργία κάνουν -δεν προβάλλουν τις κανονικές ενημερωτικές/δημοσιογραφικές εκπομπές- και τον σκοπό ενημέρωσης εξυπηρετούν. Αν θέλουν.
Βέβαια, η Digea χτες έριχνε διαρκώς το σήμα του 902 που αναμετάδιδε το πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ επειδή έδειχνε παράνομο περιεχόμενο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 12, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω πόσοι θυμάστε την ΝΕΤ πριν τον πόλεμο στο Ιράκ, αλλά έπαιζε 24/24 ντοκιμαντέρ. Παίζει να έβλεπα και 5-6 ώρες την ημέρα τηλεόραση, αποκλειστικά ΝΕΤ. Η ΕΡΤ3 έπαιζε ντοκιμαντέρ πολύ συχνά, επίσης. Θα ήθελα η ΕΡΤ να έχει τέτοιο κανάλι, αποκλειστικά με ντοκιμαντέρ. Τώρα, βέβαια, καληνύχτα, τα ντοκιμαντέρ δεν έχουν τηλεθέαση και βρήκαμε το νέο κακό της μοίρας μας: η τηλεθέαση της ΕΡΤ δεν ήταν αρκετά υψηλή (δηλαδή δεν είχε την πρώτη θέση, είχε την 3η-4η).


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Μα ποια είναι η ουσιαστική διαφορά; Το κράτος το διοικεί η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση. Ο προϊστάμενος κάθε κρατικού υπαλλήλου είναι ο αρμόδιος Υπουργός στον οποίον υπάγεται η υπηρεσία του.
> ...



Yes Minister. 





The Middle-Class Rip-Off, 23-12-1982.

- Where did this appalling idea come from?
- My lord and master.
- I've always said we shouldn't let them out at weekends.

Θεωρητικά, θεωρία και πράξη είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. Στην πράξη, όμως, διαφέρουν.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 12, 2013)

Ναι εντάξει, υπάρχει διάκριση ανάμεσα στον κρατικό και τον κυβερνητικό μηχανισμό. Όμως οι δομές του κράτους υπάγονται διοικητικά στην κυβέρνηση. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορεί η ΕΡΤ να είναι πραγματικά ανεξάρτητη αν εξακολουθεί να υπάγεται διοικητικά στην εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 12, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να το γράψω γιατί η κουβέντα είναι πολύ καλή και ενδιαφέρουσα, αλλά πάντα στο Mad διάβαζα την Εύθυμη Πλευρά του... 

Έτσι και τώρα μοιράζομαι μαζί σας μια εύθυμη πλευρά: Ο Τσακ Νόρις βλέπει ΕΡΤ κανονικά. :laugh:


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2013)

Δεν θα ήθελα να αλλάξει το όνομα. Θα μπορούσε να μείνει ΕΡΤ. Αυτό το ΝΕΡΙΤ έχει κάτι το ξενέρωτο. Καλύτερα ΝΕΡΤΙ, έχει και μια ιστορική σειρά. Αν δεν υπήρχε ήδη σε ραδιόφωνο το ΝΤΕΡΤΙ, θα μπορούσαμε να δούμε κι αυτή την εκδοχή με το πρόσθετο Τ (τροϊκανή; τρίπτυχη; ταλαίπωρη;). Στα αγγλικά το σάιτ της θα μπορούσε να είναι και dirty.gr. Τόσες ευκαιρίες χαμένες!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 12, 2013)

ΝΕΡΝΤ = *Ν*έα *Ε*λληνική *Ρ*αδιοφωνία *N*et και *Τ*ηλεόραση


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2013)

...
Επειδή η ταμπακιέρα μετράει, Net ή Gross η Ραδιοφωνία; Επειδή λείπει το κόμμα, Helle. 
Θα το βάλεις ώστε να σβήσω τούτο το ποστ ή θα παίξουμε νερντ γουόρς;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 12, 2013)

Βάζουμε κόμματα σε ανάπτυξη αρκτικόλεξων; Ρωτάω, δεν μου έχει περάσει ποτέ απ' το μυαλό.


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2013)

...
Ναι, γιατί τότε γίνεται φράση και η έλλειψη της κατάλληλης στίξης μπορεί να αλλάζει το νόημα. Όπως εδώ:

Νέα Ελληνική Ραδιοφωνία Νετ και Τηλεόραση ≠ Νέα Ελληνική Ραδιοφωνία, Νετ και Τηλεόραση.

Να το κρύψω μην το δει ο Μπαμπς και μας μαλώσει που δεν προτιμάμε το «διαδίκτυο», και θα 'χει δίκιο.

Επίσης, παρότι δεν ξεκίνησε σαν αρκτικόλεξο, αλλά γίνεται, ΥΠΔΒΜΘ: 
Υπουργείο Παιδείας, Δια Βίου Μάθησης και Θρησκευμάτων ≠ Υπουργείο Παιδείας Δια Βίου, Μάθησης και Θρησκευμάτων


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2013)

Αυτό είναι ένα προβληματάκι που πρέπει να λυθεί και με τον ΣΜΕΔ, αλλά σε άλλο νήμα!


----------



## SBE (Jun 12, 2013)

daeman said:


> Επίσης, παρότι δεν ξεκίνησε σαν αρκτικόλεξο, αλλά γίνεται, ΥΠΔΒΜΘ


Αυτό στα γρήγορα το διαβάζουμε ΥΠοΒαΘΜιση;


----------



## Zann (Jun 12, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Διαβάζοντας διάφορα χθες και σήμερα, τελικά πείστηκα ότι η ΕΡΤ _έπρεπε_ να κλείσει. (Μη βιαστείτε να κρίνετε, δεν συμφωνώ ούτε με τον τρόπο που έγινε ούτε με την προτεινόμενη λύση). Αυτό που τελικά με έπεισε ήταν ο σύνδεσμος που παρέθεσε η Μπέρνι στο #59.



Δύο ενδιαφέροντα λινκ ακόμα είναι τα παρακάτω.

1
https://www.facebook.com/alikakos?ref=ts&fref=ts
Δημήτρης Αλικάκος.


> Κάθε βράδυ που γινόταν ο προγραμματισμός της επόμενης μέρας, δηλαδή ποια θέματα θα καλυφθούν (θα γίνουν ρεπορτάζ), υπήρχε δίπλα από κάποια θέματα η λέξη SOS. Ήταν το ΣΥΝΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΟ που χαρακτήριζε όχι τη σπουδαιότητα ενός θέματος, αλλά τη σπουδαιότητα αυτού που το έδινε. Ήταν τα λεγόμενα θέματα «παραγγελιές».
> 
> Παράδειγμα: Ερχόταν ένα χαρτί π.χ. από τον Πρόεδρο της ΕΡΤ που έλεγε «να καλυφθεί αυτό το θέμα και να παίξει στο κεντρικό δελτίο». Τα θέματα παραγγελιές (SOS) ήταν συνήθως ΑΣΗΜΑΝΤΑ (αν ήταν σημαντικά τα είχε αξιολογήσει ήδη ο αρχισυντάκτης βάρδιας). Και όταν λέμε ασήμαντα ας βάλει ό,τι θέλει ο νους σας (από ασήμαντες κομματικές εκδηλώσεις, μέχρι Γιορτή του Μελιού στην Άνω Παναγιά). Από κει και πέρα τα πράγματα έπαιρναν το δρόμο τους. Το (ασήμαντο) SOS του προέδρου ήταν η απόλυτη εντολή στην ΕΡΤ. Κλαρίνο όλοι.
> 
> ...



2
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.media&id=25185
Η εμπειρία της Λένας Διβάνη από το ΔΣ της ΕΡΤ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2013)

Zann said:


> http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.media&id=25185
> Η εμπειρία της Λένας Διβάνη από το ΔΣ της ΕΡΤ.


Αυτά που περιγράφει η Λένα Διβάνη (και άλλοι) είναι πράγματα που με τον άλφα ή βήτα τρόπο συμβαίνουν στο σύνολο σχεδόν του δημοσίου, σε υπηρεσίες και σε υπουργεία. Εξυγίανση χρειάζεται παντού. Πρέπει όμως να είναι πραγματική εξυγίανση, όχι να φύγουν οι δικοί τους να έρθουν οι δικοί μας. Και να γίνει χωρίς να κλείνουν οι υπηρεσίες. Μπορείς να κλείσεις το υπουργείο παιδείας μερικούς μήνες για να το ξαναστήσεις καινούργιο; Αντιλαμβάνομαι τις δυσκολίες: έτσι που είναι τώρα δεν μπορούν να συνεχίσουν, με κλείσιμο δεν γίνεται να αλλάξουν. Οπότε; Μια λύση θα μπορούσε να είναι η σταδιακή μετάβαση σε μια νέα πραγματικότητα. Ξεκινάμε να χτίζουμε σταδιακά το παντελώς καινούργιο διαδικτυακό υπουργείο τάδε. Σταδιακά υπηρεσίες από το παλιό υπουργείο θα περνάνε στο καινούργιο. Κάποια μέρα, πού θα πάει... θα έχω ξυπνήσει.


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2013)

Κι εγώ συμφωνώ με τον Νίκελ. Υπάρχουν κι άλλοι τρόποι για το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα. Δεν θα έκλειναν ένα νοσοκομείο για να το ξαναφτιάξουν, θα έφτιαχναν το καινούργιο και θα μετέφεραν σιγά σιγά τις υπηρεσίες (αν και ποτέ δεν ξέρεις, μπορεί τώρα να δίνω ιδέες). Βεβαίως ακούμε ότι αν επιχειρούσαν κάτι τέτοιο οι συνδικαλιστές δεν θα το άφηναν να γίνει, αλλά αυτά είναι εικασίες. Ο εργαζόμενος που βρίσκεται μπροστά το δίλημμα ανεργία ή αίτηση για την ίδια δουλειά με άλλους όρους θα κάνει την αίτηση, ό,τι και να του πουν οι συνδικαλιστές. 

Όσο για τις κατά παραγγελίαν ειδήσεις, καααααααλά τώρα. Ασήμαντα θέματα παίζουν όλοι οι σταθμοί, κι εφόσον ήταν ασήμαντα θέματα δεν έγινε και τίποτα. Για κάθε τι που παίζεται στα ΜΜΕ υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος. Μερικές φορές ο λόγος είναι η ακροαματικότητα, άλλες φορές η ανάγκη να γεμίσεις το μισάωρο. Και άλλες να κάνεις κάποιο ρουσφέτι. Έτσι δουλεύουν τα ΜΜΕ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2013)

Παρακολουθώ όσο μπορώ τις εκπομπές της ΕΡΤ που μεταδίδονται αποδώ κι αποκεί. Το αναμενόμενο (αλλά όχι οπωσδήποτε ενθαρρυντικό) είναι ότι όλες οι συζητήσεις είναι μονόπαντες. Ποτέ ως τώρα δεν έχει φιλοξενήσει η ΕΡΤ τόσο πολύ αντιμνημονιακό λόγο! Κανένας παρουσιαστής δεν τολμά να φιλοξενήσει αντίλογο· κανένας αντίλογος, υποθέτω, δεν έχει το κουράγιο να φιλοξενηθεί. Η αυτοκριτική (η κριτική του τρόπου λειτουργίας της ΕΡΤ) περιορίζεται σε γενικόλογες αναφορές (παρότι σε ιδιωτικές συζητήσεις κάθε άνθρωπος της ΕΡΤ έχει να πει ιστορίες για σημεία και τέρατα). Ακόμα και άνθρωποι της ΕΡΤ που προσπαθούσαν ως τώρα να υπηρετήσουν δύσκολες ισορροπίες, έχουν αναγκαστεί από τα γεγονότα να υπηρετήσουν την πόλωση. Φωτίζεται εδώ το επικοινωνιακό λάθος της κυβέρνησης. Αναρωτιέμαι όμως μήπως αυτό που βλέπουμε είναι τελικά επικοινωνιακό λάθος και των ανθρώπων της ΕΡΤ. Θα δείξει.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 13, 2013)

Το ίδιο περίπου σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ, Νίκελ. Αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν κι αλλιώς. Κι αυτό πολύ απλά γιατί οι άνθρωποι στο γυαλί της απεργιακής ΕΡΤ έχουν γίνει πλέον κομπάρσοι, απλοί εκφωνητές των δρώμενων στο προαύλιο. Και στο προαύλιο τι βλέπεις κι ακούς; Επαναστατικά τραγούδια, τύμπανα, χορό, παιδιά, κι όλοι μα όλοι λένε ότι ευχή τους είναι, πέρα από την επιβίωση της "ΕΡΤ των παιδικών μας χρόνων και του πολιτισμού" και πέρα από τη διατήρηση των θέσεων εργασίας, οι τωρινές διαμαρτυρίες να αποτελέσουν αφετηρία για κάτι μεγαλύτερο. Άκουσα παιδιά να λένε ότι χρειάζεται απλά μια σπίθα, άκουσα καλλιτέχνες να καλούν σε ταξικό αγώνα, έναν μάγειρα που καλούσε "τ' αδέρφια του της ΕΡΤ να τους οδηγήσουν στην εξέγερση". Νομίζω ότι οι εξελίξεις αρχίζουν και ξεπερνάνε τους εκφωνητές. Θα δείξει.


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> Επαναστατικά τραγούδια, τύμπανα, χορό, παιδιά, κι όλοι μα όλοι λένε ότι ευχή τους είναι, πέρα από την επιβίωση της "ΕΡΤ των παιδικών μας χρόνων και του πολιτισμού" και πέρα από τη διατήρηση των θέσεων εργασίας, οι τωρινές διαμαρτυρίες να αποτελέσουν αφετηρία για κάτι μεγαλύτερο. Άκουσα παιδιά να λένε ότι χρειάζεται απλά μια σπίθα, άκουσα καλλιτέχνες να καλούν σε ταξικό αγώνα, έναν μάγειρα που καλούσε "τ' αδέρφια του της ΕΡΤ να τους οδηγήσουν στην εξέγερση".


Δεν είναι συγκροτημένος πολιτικός λόγος αυτά, δεν είναι λύση. Είναι μόνο απόγνωση και αγανάκτηση. Δεν προσπαθεί κανένας να αρθρώσει ούτε δυο κουβέντες για τη διέξοδο από το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα με την ΕΡΤ, όχι να ψελλίσει λύση για την κρίση. Όταν κάποιοι από τους παρουσιαστές καταλάβουν ότι δεν συμβάλλουν σε ομαλή λύση αλλά παίζουν το παιχνίδι της «κάτω πλατείας», θα αρχίσουν να παρακαλάνε να έρθουν τα ΜΑΤ να τους βγάλουν έξω. :-(


----------



## bernardina (Jun 13, 2013)

Όταν η φολί ντε γκραντέρ που κάθε πρωί του ψιθυρίζει στ' αυτί, _τι ηγεταράς είσαι μάνα μου! _θα το βουλώσει έστω και για τρία δευτερόλεπτα, ίσως --λέω ίσως, γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις-- τότε ο Σαμαράς συνειδητοποιήσει το τραγικό του λάθος (και μιλάω πάντα για το συγκεκριμένο).
Ίσως, επίσης, αντιληφθεί πόσο τραγικά λίγος και εντέλει βλαβερός γι' αυτόν είναι ο άνθρωπος στον οποίο έχει αναθέσει τον κρίσιμο ρόλο της βιτρίνας/φερέφωνού του· και δεν εννοώ άλλον, φυσικά, από τον Σίμο τον Ερτοφάγο. Ίσως τότε, αυτός ο μάστορας του τακτικισμού --που επί δεκαπέντε χρόνια ήταν αποτραβηγμένος στα σκοτάδια μέχρι να πιάσει η πολιτική παρθενοραφή-- συνειδητοποιήσει ότι οι χοντρές μπλόφες δεν πιάνουν πάντα, και πρωθυπουργός με ταχυδαχτυλουργικά κόλπα γίνεσαι μόνο μια φορά και σε εξαιρετικές περιστάσεις. Ίσως επίσης συνειδητοποιήσει ότι είχε στα χέρια του ένα λάθος (ΕΡΤ) που αποπειράθηκε να διορθώσει (;!) με τον χειρότερο δυνατό τρόπο. Αν του παρουσίαζαν Χ σενάρια για την εξυγίανση της ΕΡΤ κι αυτό ήταν ανάμεσά τους, θα έπρεπε να απολύσει την ίδια στιγμή το άτομο που του το πρότεινε και να τον εξαναγκάσει να διαβάζουν μαζί καθημερινά επί οχτάωρο την Αγωγή του Πολίτη 101 μπας και αντιληφθεί επιτέλους τη διαφορά μεταξύ δημοκρατικών διαδικασιών και σουλτανικών φιρμανίων. 
Η ΕΡΤ ήταν ο μεγάλος ασθενής, ναι. Ήταν λαμπρό παράδειγμα ελληνικής ΔΕΚΟ, άντρο αναξιοκρατικών διορισμών, ανορθολογικής διαχείρισης, ρουσφετιού, δοσοληψίας, διασπάθισης δημόσιου χρήματος, λαμογιάς, αργομισθίας, παχυλότατων μισθών ακόμα και σε περιόδους ισχνότατων αγελάδων. Ταυτόχρονα ήταν και παραγωγός σημαντικότατων πραγμάτων -αυτών των πραγμάτων που, εντέλει, δίναν συγχωροχάρτι και άλλοθι για να συνεχίζεται ο χορός των δαιμόνων. Έπρεπε να εξυγιανθεί; Το ερώτημα για μένα οφείλει να απαντηθεί σαφέστατα, κατηγορηματικότατα με καταφατικό τρόπο. Έπρεπε να γίνει με αυτό τον τρόπο; Σαφέστατα και κατηγορηματικότατα όχι. Και για δύο, κυρίως λόγους: πρώτα και κύρια επειδή τέτοιες μεθοδεύσεις δεν συνάδουν με τη Δημοκρατία, αλλά και επειδή τα προανακρούσματα της ξεΝΕΡΙΤ μόνο εξυγίανση δεν μυρίζουν. Προσωπικά, μου θυμίζουν περισσότερο το αλήστου μνήμης μπονάτσιο _Φύγ' εσύ, έλα συ --(και ξαναέλα εσύ η ξανθιά μακρυμαλλούσα... ναι, ναι, εσύ!) _
Τη συμπεριφορά του Σαμαρά απέναντι στους δύο εταίρους του δεν την σχολιάζω καν. Ας πρόσεχαν κι αυτοί.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 13, 2013)

Κατόπιν ωρίμου σκέψεως, αποφεύγω προσώρας να τοποθετηθώ στην ουσία του πράγματος, που είναι η εκβιαστική κίνηση/μπλόφα/αντιπερισπασμός του Σαμαρά και ο κίνδυνος νέων εκλογών. Καλό το success story, αλλά φαίνεται πως είχε πάρα πολλούς δράκους...

Ωστόσο θα σχολιάσω την ηλιθιότερη απόφαση από καταβολής συνδικαλισμού, όπως πολλοί την χαρακτήρισαν: αυτήν της ΕΣΗΕΑ, που έκρινε ότι ο πλέον κατάλληλος τρόπος για να υποστηρίξει τη λειτουργία της ΕΡΤ είναι η απεργία σε όλα (όλα; Χμμμ...) τα ΜΜΕ, έτσι που ο κόσμος να μην ενημερώνεται για τις εξελίξεις παρά να είναι έρμαιο της κάθε προπαγάνδας και της κάθε προβοκάτσιας. Άξιος ο μισθός τους κι αυτών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> Είναι απλό, κτγμ. Τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια, αυτή τη στιγμή, δεν παρουσιάζουν *δημοσιογραφικές και ενημερωτικές εκπομπές* λόγω της απεργίας. Εξαιρούνται από τον περιορισμό αυτόν αν αποφασίσουν να προβάλουν αναμετάδοση του απεργιακού προγράμματος της ΕΡΤ για όσο θέλουν, ή αν διακόπτουν το πρόγραμμά τους για να προβάλλουν ενημερωτικά δελτία με αποκλειστικό περιεχόμενο το θέμα της ΕΡΤ. Άρα και απεργία κάνουν -δεν προβάλλουν τις κανονικές ενημερωτικές/δημοσιογραφικές εκπομπές- και τον σκοπό ενημέρωσης εξυπηρετούν. Αν θέλουν.



ΟΚ, και πώς ονομάζεται στα ελληνικά η κατάσταση όπου _είσαι ελεύθερος να λες ό,τι θέλεις, φτάνει να είναι αυτό που θέλω εγώ_; Αφού δεν ονομάζεται ΕΡΤ, όπως νόμιζε ως τώρα όλη η Ελλάδα, αλλά όπως ανακαλύπτουμε ξαφνικά ήταν το Μπιμπισί της νοτιοανατολικής Ευρώπης;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 13, 2013)

nickel said:


> Το αναμενόμενο (αλλά όχι οπωσδήποτε ενθαρρυντικό) είναι ότι όλες οι συζητήσεις είναι μονόπαντες.


Έχει αναφερθεί πολλές φορές απ' τους παρουσιαστές ότι καλούνται όλοι, αλλά έρχονται μόνον οι συγκεκριμένοι που τελικά εμφανίζονται. Αλλά θα μου φαινόταν πολύ περίεργο να πήγαινε κάποιος από τη ΝΔ όταν επισήμως το εν λόγω κόμμα δεν δέχεται ότι υπάρχει πλέον ΕΡΤ.


----------



## meidei (Jun 13, 2013)

Να μιλήσετε/φωνάξετε παραπάνω για το δημόσιο αρχείο ΕΡΤ. Μην το περνάτε στο ψιλό. Δεν είναι άνθρωποι που απολύονται, ναι, αλλά συνδέεται άρρηκτα με τους δημοκρατικούς θεσμούς.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 13, 2013)

meidei said:


> Να μιλήσετε/φωνάξετε παραπάνω για το δημόσιο αρχείο ΕΡΤ. Μην το περνάτε στο ψιλό. Δεν είναι άνθρωποι που απολύονται, ναι, αλλά συνδέεται άρρηκτα με τους δημοκρατικούς θεσμούς.



Γιατί όχι _μιλήσ*ουμε*/φωνάξ*ουμε*;_ Εδώ μέσα δεν ισχύει το "μερικοί είναι πιο ίσοι από τους άλλους". Και ό,τι διαφεύγει από κάποιον μπορεί και οφείλει να το συμπληρώσει κάποιος άλλος.

Πολύ καλή ιδέα, πολύ σωστή επισήμανση και ευτυχώς που ειπώθηκε. Ελάτε να φωνάξουμε πιο δυνατά για το αρχείο της ΕΡΤ. Όντως δεν πρέπει να περάσει στα ψιλά.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 13, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Αλλά θα μου φαινόταν πολύ περίεργο να πήγαινε κάποιος από τη ΝΔ όταν επισήμως το εν λόγω κόμμα δεν δέχεται ότι υπάρχει πλέον ΕΡΤ.



Σωστότατο. Ιδίως όταν από την ΕΡΤ και τους συνεργαζόμενους-αναμεταδίδοντες (άλλο;) σταθμούς άκουσα να αναφέρεται συχνά-πυκνά ότι "όσο η ΕΡΤ μεταδίδει η απόφαση της κυβέρνησης δεν έχει ισχύσει". Παίζεται ένα παιχνίδι του στυλ "δεν μετράς αφού υπάρχω"/"δεν υπάρχεις αφού δεν αναγνωρίζω την ύπαρξή σου".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2013)

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, meidei.

Και το γεγονός ότι από καμία πλευρά δεν ακούγεται κάτι δείχνει (κτγμ!) πόσο προσχηματικός είναι και αυτός ο διάλογος. Καλά κτγμ φωνάζει ο Καρελιάς _Έλεος, υποκριτές!_

Από κανέναν δεν ακούγεται οτιδήποτε για τη διασφάλιση των πιο «πεζών» αρχείων της ΕΡΤ αυτές τις μέρες (π.χ. λογιστικά παραστατικά).
Από κανέναν δεν ακούγεται οτιδήποτε για τη διαφύλαξη και παράδοση των μηχανημάτων και του εξοπλισμού στην οποιαδήποτε νέα κατάσταση.
Από κανέναν δεν ακούγεται τίποτε για το ποιος πληρώνει τα έξοδα λειτουργίας για την εκπομπή προγράμματος αυτές τις μέρες. Εκτός αν είναι δωρεάν, οπότε είναι ενδιαφέρον μοντέλο για το μέλλον.

Και για δεκάδες άλλες «λεπτομέρειες» όπως το ψηφιακό αρχείο.

Γιατί, όποιος ξέρει από Πιάτσα 101, ξέρει ότι όταν κλείνεις το μαγαζί, αμπαρώνεις και βάζεις λουκέτα στις πόρτες. Και πάλι, σίγουρος δεν είσαι.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 13, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> Σωστότατο. Ιδίως όταν από την ΕΡΤ και τους συνεργαζόμενους-αναμεταδίδοντες (άλλο;) σταθμούς άκουσα να αναφέρεται συχνά-πυκνά ότι "όσο η ΕΡΤ μεταδίδει η απόφαση της κυβέρνησης δεν έχει ισχύσει". Παίζεται ένα παιχνίδι του στυλ "δεν μετράς αφού υπάρχω"/"δεν υπάρχεις αφού δεν αναγνωρίζω την ύπαρξή σου".



Δεν είναι μόνο οι σταθμοί που αναμεταδίδουν· σχεδόν όλα τα ενημερωτικά σάιτ που έχω επισκεφτεί σήμερα έχουν live-stream.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 13, 2013)

bernardina said:


> που επί δεκαπέντε χρόνια ήταν αποτραβηγμένος στα σκοτάδια μέχρι να πιάσει η πολιτική παρθενοραφή



:lol: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 13, 2013)

meidei said:


> Μην το περνάτε στο ψιλό.


Μάλλον «στα ψιλά»· το «στο ψιλό» είναι άλλο, όχι;


----------



## meidei (Jun 13, 2013)

> Γιατί όχι μιλήσουμε/φωνάξουμε;


Δεν ανήκει σε εμένα το αρχείο της ΕΡΤ. Ανήκει σε εσάς. 
Σε εμένα ανήκει αυτό του ΡΙΚ (σε εμένα και όλους τους κύπριους, εννοείται). 

Χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι δεν μιλώ ήδη για το αρχείο της ΕΡΤ με τον οργανισμό ΕΛΛΑΚ και τα social της ΕΡΤ, ή ότι δεν κατεβάζω ό,τι βρίσκω online για να το κρατήσω backup. Αλλά τον τελικό λόγο τον έχετε οι έλληνες που πληρώσατε γιαυτό.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 13, 2013)

Πάντως δεν μπορώ να αποτινάξω το αίσθημα ότι και στην περίπτωση της ΕΡΤ παρακολουθούμε να εκτυλίσσεται το ίδιο, μονότονα επαναλαμβανόμενο μοτίβο: Αποκαλύπτει κάποιος, κάποτε, ότι ένας οργανισμός που έχει υπό την επίβλεψή του πάσχει από σοβαρά οικονομικά προβλήματα και προτείνει ορισμένες επώδυνες λύσεις για την αντιμετώπισή τους. Οι συνδικαλιστές ξεσηκώνονται, η αντιπολίτευση ανεβαίνει στα κάγκελα, οι συνάδελφοί του στην κυβέρνηση του ζητούν να μαζευτεί. Οι προτάσεις αποσύρονται άρον άρον και αντικαθίστανται από ασπιρίνες ή εικονικά φάρμακα. Το πρόβλημα βέβαια δεν εξαφανίζεται αλλά διογκώνεται. Ύστερα από χρόνια, κάποια άλλη κυβέρνηση φέρνει ξανά το θέμα στο προσκήνιο προτείνοντας νέα μέτρα, και το μοτίβο επαναλαμβάνεται. Μαζικές αντιδράσεις, απεργίες, απόσυρση των μέτρων. Τελικά, όταν πια η κατάσταση έχει φτάσει στο σημείο χωρίς επιστροφή, μια άλλη κυβέρνηση καταλήγει, με το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό πια, να πάρει μέτρα πολύ χειρότερα από τα αρχικά. Συνέβη με το ασφαλιστικό, συμβαίνει τώρα με την ΕΡΤ. 

Για άλλη μια φορά να το τονίσω: Δεν υπερασπίζομαι καθόλου την απόφαση του Σαμαρά να κλείσει την ΕΡΤ. Τόσο η ίδια η απόφασή του όσο και ο τρόπος υλοποίησής της αποτελούν μνημεία αυταρχισμού. Πέραν αυτού, όμως, του χρεώνω μεγάλο μερίδιο ευθύνης και για το γεγονός ότι η κατάσταση οδηγήθηκε εξαρχής έως εδώ. Αν ο προ διετίας αντιμνημονιακός εαυτός του δεν έβγαινε στα κάγκελα κατά των τότε μέτρων εξυγίανσης της ΕΡΤ, μπορεί ο σημερινός μνημονιακός εαυτός του να είχε λιγότερο δύσκολα διλήμματα να αντιμετωπίσει. Ούτε ξέρω αν η κατάσταση στην ΕΡΤ είχε πραγματικά φτάσει στο σημείο χωρίς επιστροφή. Μπορεί τα προβλήματα της επιχείρησης να μην ήταν τόσο ακραία, και η απόφαση του Σαμαρά στην πραγματικότητα να μην σχετίζεται καν με την ΕΡΤ αλλά με την αποτυχία πώλησης της ΔΕΠΑ και με την απαίτηση της τρόικας για απόλυση 2000 υπαλλήλων μέσα στον Ιούνιο.

Ωστόσο την απορία την έχω: Αν τα προβλήματα της ΕΡΤ τα βλέπαμε και τα συζητούσαμε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, γιατί δεν έγινε τίποτε για να διορθωθούν;
Ακούω και διαβάζω τις τελευταίες δύο μέρες εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ να αναγνωρίζουν τις ανωμαλίες του οργανισμού, αλλά να λένε ότι δεν έφταιγαν εκείνοι για αυτές. Μα προφανώς δεν έφταιγαν. Ωστόσο, τι ακριβώς περίμεναν ότι θα συμβεί; Πώς ακριβώς πίστευαν ότι θα διορθώνονταν οι ανωμαλίες; Και από τη στιγμή που κάθε σχετική πρωτοβουλία που πήρε ποτέ κανείς έπεσε στο κενό, ποιος ακριβώς περίμεναν ότι θα πλήρωνε τελικά τη νύφη;

Για μένα, στην περίπτωση της ΕΡΤ πληρώνουμε για άλλη μια φορά μια βαθιά αδυναμία της ελληνικής κοινωνίας: Τη γενική απροθυμία μας να καθίσουμε από κοινού σε ένα τραπέζι, να βάλουμε κάτω τα όποια προβλήματα μας απασχολούν και να ψάξουμε να βρούμε λύσεις. Την απροθυμία μας να κάνουμε αμοιβαίες παραχωρήσεις ώστε οι λύσεις να έχουν μικρότερο συλλογικό κόστος και να μπορέσουν να γίνουν κοινά αποδεκτές. Αντίθετα, προτιμάμε να συγκρουόμαστε, να υπερθεματίζουμε, να λεονταρίζουμε, και εντέλει να κρύβουμε το πρόβλημα κάτω από τα χαλάκι, νομίζοντας ότι το λύσαμε επειδή αποφασίσαμε ότι θα σταματήσουμε να το βλέπουμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 13, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> ΟΚ, και πώς ονομάζεται στα ελληνικά η κατάσταση όπου _είσαι ελεύθερος να λες ό,τι θέλεις, φτάνει να είναι αυτό που θέλω εγώ_; Αφού δεν ονομάζεται ΕΡΤ, όπως νόμιζε ως τώρα όλη η Ελλάδα, αλλά* όπως ανακαλύπτουμε ξαφνικά ήταν το Μπιμπισί της νοτιοανατολικής Ευρώπης*;



Συγγνώμη, δεν μπορώ να μην το παραθέσω...:

*London Times:* _Greek ‘BBC’ faces closure in austerity measures_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2013)

Και με την ευκαιρία, επειδή (κάποια στιγμή) θα αρχίσουν και οι συζητήσεις για τον προτεινόμενο νόμο κλπ κλπ, όσοι σκέφτονται να αντιγράψουν αγγλικα και γερμανικά μοντέλα, ας γνωρίζουν ότι το συμβούλιο εποπτείας (για το οποίο υπάρχει πολιτική γκρίνια) του BBC το ορίζει η βασίλισσα (μετά από προτάσεις φορέων κλπ, κάτι τέτοια διαβάζουμε και στο σχέδιο) και ότι τα γερμανικά κανάλια, αποτελούν το μεν πρώτο πρόγραμμα οιονεί σύμπραξη των τοπικών καναλιών (που δεν συνδέονται με τα ομόσπονδα κράτη αλλά αποτελούν επίγονους των ραδιοφωνικών σταθμών της αμερικανικής και αγγλικής κατοχής), το δε δεύτερο σύμπραξη των ομόσπονδων κρατών (δηλαδή, η κεντρική ομοσπονδιακή κυβέρνηση θεωρητικά δεν ελέγχει κανένα από τα δυο). Άρα, δημόσια αλλά όχι κρατικά.

Βέβαια, εδώ ούτε βασίλισσα υπάρχει (ευτυχώς --πέρα από τις βασίλισσες στα μεσημεριανάδικα), ούτε ομοσπονδιακή πολιτειακή δομή, οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς το δημόσιο ΜΜΕ δεν θα είναι κρατικό και, συνεπώς, κυβερνητικό.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 13, 2013)

Ξένια Κουναλάκη, Καθημερινή.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 13, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> ΟΚ, και πώς ονομάζεται στα ελληνικά η κατάσταση όπου _είσαι ελεύθερος να λες ό,τι θέλεις, φτάνει να είναι αυτό που θέλω εγώ_; Αφού δεν ονομάζεται ΕΡΤ, όπως νόμιζε ως τώρα όλη η Ελλάδα, αλλά όπως ανακαλύπτουμε ξαφνικά ήταν το Μπιμπισί της νοτιοανατολικής Ευρώπης;



Εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα. Το ζητούμενο δεν είναι η ενημέρωση για τα γεγονότα της ΕΡΤ; Δηλαδή αν το χ ιδιωτικό κανάλι ανά δίωρο/τρίωρο, ό,τι θες, έβγαζε ένα ενημερωτικό δελτίο για το τι συμβαίνει στην Αγ. Παρασκευή, για τις εξελίξεις στο μέτωπο της Βουλής ή για το τι γίνεται στο απεργιακό συλλαλητήριο θα μας χάλαγε; Τις δηλώσεις Σαμαρά αν δεν ήταν κανάλια που χρησιμοποίησαν αυτό το παράθυρο πώς θα τις ακούγαμε χτες; Δεν έχουν όλοι ίντερνετ. Το ίδιο και για το ραδιόφωνο. Ή, για να καταλάβω, μας ενοχλεί η απεργία των δημοσιογράφων γενικά; Εμένα αυτό που με ενοχλεί είναι αντίθετα η εκκωφαντική σιωπή για το θέμα στα περισσότερα κανάλια. Ειδικά τη στιγμή που η ΕΡΤ είναι πρώτο θέμα στα περισσότερα ΜΜΕ του εξωτερικού. Και μια που λέγαμε σε άλλο νήμα για τον χτεσινό αγώνα, ο καλός μας ο ΣΚΑΙ που τσίμπησε τη μεταδοσούλα δεν έκανε απεργία εκεί; Γιατί μια χαρά είχανε βάλει δημοσιογράφο να κάνει περιγραφή.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> Γιατί μια χαρά είχανε βάλει δημοσιογράφο να κάνει περιγραφή.


Μπορεί να μην ήταν δημοσιογράφος, αλλά πρώην μπασκετμπολίστας. Το έχουν ξανακάνει.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 13, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> Ή, για να καταλάβω, μας ενοχλεί η απεργία των δημοσιογράφων γενικά; Εμένα αυτό που με ενοχλεί είναι αντίθετα η εκκωφαντική σιωπή για το θέμα στα περισσότερα κανάλια.



Μα για την εκκωφαντική σιωπή ευθύνεται η απεργία των δημοσιογράφων!

Όσο για τη μετάδοση του αγώνα από τον Σκαι, δεν έβαλαν δημοσιογράφο αλλά κάποιον άλλον άσχετο. Είναι ένα κλασικό τέχνασμα που έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί πολλάκις στο παρελθόν.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 13, 2013)

Όλι, ενημέρωση δεν σημαίνει 1) αποκλειστική ροή πληροφοριών για τα τεκταινόμενα στην ΕΡΤ (ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι υφίσταται ακόμα η υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα και ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος) και 2) (έστω κι αν παραμείνουμε στο ζήτημα της ΕΡΤ) μονόλογος. Γιατί και εδώ υπάρχει αντίλογος --διαφόρων αποχρώσεων-- και η γνώμη πολλών είναι ότι οφείλουμε να ακούγεται _και_ αυτός. Όχι;

Τελικά το άρθρο της Ξένιας είναι πολύ πιο απαραίτητο απ' όσο νόμισα αρχικά.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 13, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> Εμένα αυτό που με ενοχλεί είναι αντίθετα η εκκωφαντική σιωπή για το θέμα στα περισσότερα κανάλια.


Αυτό έχω την αίσθηση ότι οφείλεται στην απεργία των δημοσιογράφων. Γι' αυτό εγώ προσωπικά τη θεώρησα μεγάλη χαζομάρα. Θα έπρεπε να κάνουν ακριβώς το αντίθετο. 


oliver_twisted said:


> Και μια που λέγαμε σε άλλο νήμα για τον χτεσινό αγώνα, ο καλός μας ο ΣΚΑΙ που τσίμπησε τη μεταδοσούλα δεν έκανε απεργία εκεί; Γιατί μια χαρά είχανε βάλει δημοσιογράφο να κάνει περιγραφή.


Όλι, δεν ήταν δημοσιογράφοι οι σχολιαστές, το είπαν πολλές φορές κατά τη διάρκεια του αγώνα ότι δεν υπάρχει σχολιασμός από επαγγελματία λόγω της απεργίας. Εγώ τους λυπήθηκα, να πω την αμαρτία μου, γιατί όχι μόνο ακούγονταν άπειροι, αλλά και επειδή με τη διακοπή που κράτησε τόση ώρα δεν ήξεραν και τι να πουν.

Έδιτ: ομοβροντία


----------



## bernardina (Jun 13, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Όσο για τη μετάδοση του αγώνα από τον Σκαι, δεν έβαλαν δημοσιογράφο αλλά κάποιον άλλον άσχετο. Είναι ένα κλασικό τέχνασμα που έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί πολλάκις στο παρελθόν.


http://www.tokoulouri.com/sports/melt_down/ :devil:


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 13, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Μπορεί να μην ήταν δημοσιογράφος, αλλά πρώην μπασκετμπολίστας. Το έχουν ξανακάνει.



Όλη η αλήθεια, στο πάντα έγκυρο Κουλούρι.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 13, 2013)

:lol::up:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> Εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα. Το ζητούμενο δεν είναι η ενημέρωση για τα γεγονότα της ΕΡΤ;


Όλι, οι σταθμοί δεν επιτρέπεται να βγάλουν _οτιδήποτε_ άλλο. Αυτές τις ημέρες, δεν έχουμε ενημέρωση (ή «ενημέρωση» αν θέλεις), διάλογο (ή «διάλογο») για οτιδήποτε άλλο συμβαίνει στην Ελλάδα ή το εξωτερικό. Ξαφνικά δεν υπάρχουν (μη)κεφαλαιοποιήσεις τραπεζών, ξαφνικά δεν υπάρχουν εφορίες, φάρμακα, συνταξιούχοι, ανεργία του γενικού πληθυσμού, τίποτε. Ξαφνικά δεν υπάρχει πλατεία Ταξίμ, ξαφνικά δεν υπάρχουν καταστροφές στην Κεντρική Ευρώπη (που ίσως αφαιρούν πόρους από τα διαρθρωτικά ταμεία), ξαφνικά δεν υπάρχει NSA και παρακολουθήσεις των κοινωνικών δικτύων. Τίποτα. Μόνο ΕΡΤ. 

Όλι, εγώ αυτή την εποχή την έζησα, πριν 45 χρόνια. Είμαι τυχερός {ακόμη;} που μπορώ να ενημερώνομαι από το Διαδίκτυο. Δεν το μπορούν (ή δεν το θέλουν) όλοι. Την κυβέρνηση (που ελέγχει την ΕΡΤ) μπορώ να την ψηφίσω ή όχι. Το ιδιωτικό κανάλι μπορώ να το ακούσω ή όχι. Την ΕΣΗΕΑ μπάστακα στο κεφάλι μου δεν θυμάμαι να την έβαλα ποτέ.

Και ούτε τον κακογραμμένο μονόλογο Σαμαρά θεωρώ ενημέρωση. Από πού κι ως πού, δηλαδή;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 13, 2013)

Ωραία, άρα το πρόβλημα το έχουμε με την απεργία των δημοσιογράφων γενικά, αφού θέλουμε ενημέρωση που δεν περιορίζεται στο θέμα της ΕΡΤ. Ρε παιδιά, αφού αποφάσισαν απεργία, είναι εργαζόμενοι και έχουν δικαίωμα να κάνουν απεργία για ένα θέμα που τους αφορά άμεσα. Διαφωνεί κανείς με το δικαίωμά τους αυτό; Νόμιζα ότι η βασική αντίρρηση στην απεργία ήταν ότι δεν θα ενημερώνεται ο κόσμος για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, όχι ότι δεν θα ενημερώνεται *γενικά*. Μάλλον λάθος θα κατάλαβα, οπότε πάω πάσο.

Δεύτερον, αυτή τη στιγμή στην ΕΡΤ μιλάει ο Γεωργιάδης. Κάνει αντίλογο, με τη χαρακτηριστική νεραϊδοφωνούλα του. Χτες στο Zoom μίλησε μια τύπισσα -δεν ξέρω το όνομά της- της ΝΔ που έλεγε ότι ο Βενιζέλος και ο Κουβέλης είχαν ενημερωθεί από τον Σαμαρά από την Κυριακή. Δεν νομίζω να έχει επιβάλει κανείς κανέναν μονόλογο. 

Τρίτον, η λογική του ότι δεν είναι κάποιος δημοσιογράφος, άρα επιτρέπεται να είναι απεργοσπάστης, δεν την καταλαβαίνω.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 13, 2013)

Όλι, εγώ δεν διαφώνησα με το δικαίωμά τους να κάνουν απεργία. Απλώς θεωρώ ότι η απεργία αυτή τη στιγμή βλάπτει τα συμφέροντα του κλάδου τους, δεν τα ωφελεί, διότι ενημέρωση για το θέμα έχουν μόνο όσοι μπαίνουν στο ίντερνετ. Ούτε με παραγγελία του Σαμαρά να το έκαναν, δηλαδή.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 13, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Όλι, εγώ δεν διαφώνησα με το δικαίωμά τους να κάνουν απεργία. Απλώς θεωρώ ότι η απεργία αυτή τη στιγμή βλάπτει τα συμφέροντα του κλάδου τους, δεν τα ωφελεί, διότι ενημέρωση για το θέμα έχουν μόνο όσοι μπαίνουν στο ίντερνετ. Ούτε με παραγγελία του Σαμαρά να το έκαναν, δηλαδή.


Κι εγώ πόσες φορές θα χρειαστεί να το ξαναπώ; ΑΝ ήθελαν τα ιδιωτικά θα μπορούσαν να έχουν ενημέρωση για το θέμα. Αφού τους επιτρέπεται. Καθαρά απόφασή τους είναι. Ή φαντάζεται κανείς ότι αν γινόταν μια εκπομπή για το θέμα αυτό με την Τρέμη και τον Πρετεντέρη δεν θα έβρισκαν τρόπο να προβάλουν και τον αντίλογο;


----------



## bernardina (Jun 13, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Την ΕΣΗΕΑ μπάστακα στο κεφάλι μου δεν θυμάμαι να την έβαλα ποτέ.



Δόκτορα, μην τα βάζεις με την ΕΣΗΕΑ. Αυτή τη στιγμή έχει πολύ πιο σοβαρή δουλειά να κάνει από το να ασχολείται με την ενημέρωσή σου: παραπέμπει τον Κεδίκογλου με το αίτημα της διαγραφής από τα μητρώα της! :blink:
Να 'χα τον αέρα σου, θα γέμιζα σαμπρέλες, που λέει και μια ψυχή :curse:


----------



## panadeli (Jun 13, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> Τρίτον, η λογική του ότι δεν είναι κάποιος δημοσιογράφος, άρα επιτρέπεται να είναι απεργοσπάστης, δεν την καταλαβαίνω.



Μα από τη στιγμή που απεργούν οι δημοσιογράφοι και αυτός που μεταδίδει τον αγώνα _δεν_ είναι δημοσιογράφος, πώς ακριβώς μπορείς να τον χαρακτηρίσεις απεργοσπάστη; Τον ίδιο προβληματισμό είχα αναπτύξει παλαιότερα, όταν μια φοιτήτρια του ΑΠΘ είχε κατηγορηθεί ότι έσπαγε την απεργία των υπαλλήλων καθαριότητας του δήμου επειδή μάζευε τα σκουπίδια από τους διαδρόμους της σχολής της.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 13, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> Κι εγώ πόσες φορές θα χρειαστεί να το ξαναπώ; ΑΝ ήθελαν τα ιδιωτικά θα μπορούσαν να έχουν ενημέρωση για το θέμα. Αφού τους επιτρέπεται. Καθαρά απόφασή τους είναι. Ή φαντάζεται κανείς ότι αν γινόταν μια εκπομπή για το θέμα αυτό με την Τρέμη και τον Πρετεντέρη δεν θα έβρισκαν τρόπο να προβάλουν και τον αντίλογο;


Μα δεν τους επηρεάζει τους δημοσιογράφους των ιδιωτικών καναλιών η απεργία της ΕΣΗΕΑ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2013)

Όλι, ούτε εγώ διαφώνησα με το δικαίωμα στην απεργία. Θα τρελαθούμε; Για τον τρόπο συζητάμε. Θα μπορούσε π.χ. το «υποχρεωτικό δελτίο σχετικών θεμάτων» που ακούω σε ραδιόφωνα από το πρωί να μην είναι το υποχρεωτικά μοναδικό θέμα ενημέρωσης. Θα μπορούσε να είναι υποχρεωτικό σε κάθε συζήτηση σχετικά να ακούγεται και η άποψη των απολυμένων/εργαζομένων/απεργών της ΕΡΤ. Δεν υπάρχει άσπρο/μαύρο μόνο.

Εδιτ: Σταματάω, μην μας πουν πάλι ότι σου την πέφτουμε όλοι μαζί, Όλι. :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 13, 2013)

Αχχ! Πάμε πάλι:


oliver_twisted said:


> Πάντως,
> _Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση της ΠΟΕΣΥ, *από την απεργία των ΜΜΕ θα εξαιρεθούν τα μέσα που προβάλλουν το απεργιακό πρόγραμμα των εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ*. Επίσης, τα ραδιοτηλεοπτικά μέσα μπορούν με μικρά έκτακτα ενημερωτικά δελτία να προβάλλουν μόνο τις λαϊκές και δημοσιογραφικές κινητοποιήσεις, για το «λουκέτο» στην ΕΡΤ._ Εδώ
> 
> Το τηλεοπτικό κανάλι "Zoom" του Zougla εκπέμπει ασταμάτητα από χτες. Από τα άλλα κανάλια, με την εξαίρεση του 902, φυσικά, δεν έχω ακούσει τίποτα.



Όλη η ανακοίνωση της ΠΟΕΣΥ εδώ

Έδιτ: το παραπάνω ήταν για την Παλ.

Ντοκ, δεν είπα ότι είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος. Απλά επεσήμανα ότι υπάρχει παράθυρο για να ενημερώνεται ο κόσμος για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Τώρα, το αν θα συμφωνήσουμε με τον τρόπο δράσης των απεργών είναι άλλο θέμα.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 13, 2013)

24ωρες απεργίες σε όλα τα Μέσα Ενημέρωσης 
Τετάρτη, 12 Ιουνίου 2013
Μετά την πραξικοπηματική, σκοταδιστική και βάρβαρη παρέμβαση της τρικομματικής κυβέρνησης να βάλει λουκέτο στην ΕΡΤ, τα Διοικητικά Συμβούλια της ΠΟΕΣΥ, της ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ και της ΠΟΕΠΤΥΜ αποφάσισαν διαρκή απεργιακή κινητοποίηση των δημοσιογράφων, των τεχνικών και των διοικητικών υπαλλήλων σε όλα τα δημόσια και ιδιωτικά ραδιοτηλεοπτικά μέσα ενημέρωσης με 24ωρες επαναλαμβανόμενες απεργίες.
Η απεργία σε όλα τα ιδιωτικά ραδιοτηλεοπτικά μέσα, καθώς και στο ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ και τη ΓΓΕ-ΓΓΕ, αρχίζει από τις 6:00 το πρωί, σήμερα, Τετάρτη, 12 Ιουνίου 2013.
*Η απεργία σε όλα τα έντυπα μέσα, εφημερίδες και περιοδικά, αρχίζει από τις 6:00 το πρωί, της Πέμπτης, 13 Ιουνίου 2013.
Από την απεργία θα εξαιρεθούν τα μέσα που προβάλλουν το απεργιακό πρόγραμμα των εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ. Επίσης, τα ραδιοτηλεοπτικά μέσα μπορούν με μικρά έκτακτα ενημερωτικά δελτία να προβάλλουν μόνο τις λαϊκές και δημοσιογραφικές κινητοποιήσεις, για το «λουκέτο» στην ΕΡΤ.*
Οι απεργίες των εργαζομένων στα μέσα ενημέρωσης θα λήξουν μόνο όταν η κυβέρνηση πάρει πίσω τις πραξικοπηματικές αποφάσεις της, που φιμώνουν την ενημέρωση.
Τις απεργιακές συγκεντρώσεις και τις εγκαταστάσεις της ΕΡΤ περιφρουρούν οι εργαζόμενοι της ενημέρωσης και οι απεργιακές επιτροπές.
Σήμερα, Τετάρτη, στις δώδεκα το μεσημέρι, καλούμε όλους τους εργαζόμενους και το λαό στην κορύφωση της απεργιακής συγκέντρωσης, στο Ραδιομέγαρο της Αγίας Παρασκευής.

ΤΑ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΤΙΚΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΩΝ

Όλι, δεν ξέρω αν συνειδητοποιείς πώς ονομάζεται αυτό με μία λέξη. Να σ' την πω; ΛΟΓΟΚΡΙΣΙΑ. Τόσο απλά.

Άντε, πάω να δουλέψω. Γεια χαρά...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 13, 2013)

Δεν την καταλαβαίνω την ανακοίνωση και ζητώ την υπομονή σου [edit: και της Μπέρνης, γιατί ακόμα δεν κατάλαβα] (και εκ των προτέρων ζητώ συγγνώμη για το πρήξιμο): δηλαδή από την απεργία εξαιρείται όποιο κανάλι αποφασίσει να δείξει τις κινητοποιήσεις των εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ και αν ναι, σε ποιο βαθμό; Πάει ας πούμε ο υπεύθυνος ειδήσεων και λέει «θα δείξω εργαζόμενους ΕΡΤ, να βγάλω δελτίο;» και του λένε ναι ή όχι αναλόγως;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2013)

Εγώ τώρα αρχίζω και καταλαβαίνω το νόημα της απεργιακής κινητοποίησης:

Οι ενημερωτικοί ιστότοποι που έχουν παράθυρο με το δικτυακό πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ, είναι ελεύθεροι να ανεβάζουν αλλού ό,τι θέλουν. Κάποιοι το κάνουν, κάποιοι απλώς απεργούν. Οι ενημερωτικοί ιστότοποι όπου δεν εργάζονται μέλη της ΕΣΗΕΑ κάνουν ό,τι θέλουν.

Οι τηλεοπτικοί και οι ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί (που δεν μπορούν να αναμεταδώσουν το πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ επειδή έρχεται σε αντίθεση με το καταστατικό της Digea και τη νομοθεσία περί δικτύωσης) είναι ελεύθεροι να προβάλλουν με μικρά έκτακτα ενημερωτικά δελτία *μόνο* τις λαϊκές και δημοσιογραφικές κινητοποιήσεις, για το «λουκέτο» στην ΕΡΤ.


Πάλι πέσαμε τα δραστήρια μέλη μαζί. Να το κόψουμε λίγο...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 13, 2013)

Καλή μου, Μπέρνη, κάτι που εσύ ονομάζεις "λογοκρισία" η πλειοψηφία των απεργών ονομάζει "απεργία". Εν πάσει περιπτώσει, δεν πειράζει, συμφωνούμε ότι διαφωνούμε. Καλή καρδιά.

@Παλάβρα. Τις λεπτομέρειες της εφαρμογής δεν μπορώ να τις γνωρίζω, γιατί στην πράξη μόνο 2 ιδιωτικά κανάλια ασχολήθηκαν με το θέμα. Το 1 από αυτά (ο 902) έκανε (και κάνει από καιρό σε καιρό) αναμετάδοση το πρόγραμμα της ΕΡΤ. Το άλλο, το Zoom, έκανε και αναμετάδοση, αλλά και 24/η κάλυψη του θέματος με καλεσμένους στο στούντιο, ρεπορτάζ κτλ. Μία, τουλάχιστον (από όσο είδα εγώ), από τους καλεσμένους, ήταν της ΝΔ και κατέκρινε πολύ έντονα τους απεργούς.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 13, 2013)

A, ok, ευχαριστώ, τώρα έπεσε το κατοστάρικο. Και πάλι πιστεύω βέβαια ότι αν δεν υπήρχε η απεργία, θα έπαιζε το θέμα πολύ περισσότερο. Ίσως βέβαια και να κάνω λάθος.



drsiebenmal said:


> Πάλι πέσαμε τα δραστήρια μέλη μαζί. Να το κόψουμε λίγο...


Γιατρέ, θα αστειεύεσαι βέβαια.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 13, 2013)

Μόλις τώρα άκουσα στον Βήμα φμ, που μεταδίδει κατόπιν ειδικής άδειας ενημερωτικές εκπομπές σχετικά με την ΕΡΤ, ότι απαγορεύεται να παίξουν δηλώσεις πολιτικών! Άντε βγάλε άκρη μετά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2013)

Ορίστε ειδήσεις, με πρώτο θέμα την ΕΡΤ!


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2013)

Συμφωνώ με την τελευταία παράγραφο του 130. Και γενικά συμφωνώ αλλά και σκέφτομαι ότι έτσι που εξελίσσεται η υποθεση οι λύσεις που θα μείνουν θα είναι η εξής μία: κατάσταση που θα συνεχίσει να κλιμακώνεται, θα πάνε τα ΜΑΤ να βγάλουν έξω τους απολυμένους, θα γίνει ένας μίνι τρίτος παγκόσμιος, ίσως δούμε και καμία φίρμα με χειροπέδες (τη Στάη, παιδιά, τη Στάη! Να το δείξει κι ο Σταρ), και μετά από λίγες μέρες το θέμα θα έχει φύγει από τη δημοσιότητα. 
Κι όλα αυτά για τους λόγους που είπαμε, γιατί δεν καθόμαστε ποτέ να συζητήσουμε και να συμβιβαστούμε. 

Από την άλλη θυμάμαι ότι κάθε φορά που η κυβέρνηση ενόχλησε τα ΜΜΕ, κέρδισαν τα ΜΜΕ. Έχει αλλάξει άραγε κάτι τώρα; Θα δούμε. 

ΥΓ Δόχτορα το "διορίζεται από τη βασίλισσα" σημαίνει το ίδιο με το "διορίζεται από τον πρόεδρο της δημοκρατίας". Απλώς υπογράφει το διορισμό, δεν τους διαλέγει. 

ΥΓ2: Ε, ναι ρε παιδιά, η ΕΡΤ είναι το μπιμπισί της Ελλάδας. Είναι η ΡΑΙ της Ελλάδας, είναι όλα αυτά. Πώς θα εξηγήσεις στον αλλοδαπό ποιά είναι η θέση της ΕΡΤ; 

ΥΓ3 Δεν ξέρω αν το θέμα είναι πρώτο σε όλη την Ευρώπη, πάντως στην Αγγλία στα ψιλά πέρασε. Το είπε στο χτεσινό δελτίο το μπιμπισί προτελευταίο θέμα, δύο ή τρεις φράσεις με εικόνα. Και στα σάιτ των εφημερίδων χτες ήταν πέμπτη- έκτη είδηση και σήμερα δεν παίζει καθόλου στην πρώτη σελίδα, απ'όσο είδα μέχρι στιγμής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2013)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ Δόχτορα το "διορίζεται από τη βασίλισσα" σημαίνει το ίδιο με το "διορίζεται από τον πρόεδρο της δημοκρατίας". Απλώς υπογράφει το διορισμό, δεν τους διαλέγει.


Έχεις δίκιο. Ξέχασα τη φατσούλα. Ορίστε:  Νόμισα ότι αρκούσε το παρένθετο για να καταλάβει κανείς ότι κάνω πλάκα.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 13, 2013)

Έχω ανταπόκριση από την ΕΡΤ και το απόγευμα θα πάω κι εγώ. 

Κάτι μεγάλο ίσως ξεκινάει ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ εκεί πέρα. Να δω πώς θα χαρακτηρίσουν τους ανθρώπους που συγκεντρώνονται εκεί: μπαχαλάκηδες, βολεψάκηδες, αναρχικούς, αγανακτισμένους ή κουλτουριάρηδες; 

Μήπως ήρθε ο καιρός να ξυπνήσουμε και να τους διώξουμε όλους αυτούς που μας κοροϊδεύουν τόσα χρόνια μέσα στα μούτρα μας; Ειδικά αυτό το τελευταίο είναι πολύ in our face...


----------



## bernardina (Jun 13, 2013)

Σάλιαγκας,ο& σάλιακας ο [sálakas] Ο5 : (λαϊκότρ.) το σαλιγκάρι· σάλιαγκος. [μσν. σάλιακας < σάλι(ο) -ακας και με ηχηροπ. του μεσοφ. [k > g] ]

Τσόκαρο, το =  1. είδος πέδιλου με ξύλινο πέλμα που αφήνει τη φτέρνα ελεύθερη. 2. (μτφ., οικ.) γυναίκα κακής αγωγής και διαγωγής, που συνήθ. προέρχεται από τα κατώτερα κοινωνικά στρώματα: Aυτό το ~ θέλει να μας κάνει και την κυρία.

Μήνυμα, το (προσθέστε ορισμό).

Παροιμίες: 

Ξεκινάω: έκανε κι η μύγα κώλο κι έχεσε τον κόσμο όλο.
Προσθέστε ελεύθερα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2013)

«Τώρα που τελείωσα το αγροτικό μου, θα πάω να πάρω τη βουλευτική έδρα που μου κρατάει ζεστή ο μπαμπάς.»

Πώς; Δεν είναι παροιμία; Έλα...


----------



## bernardina (Jun 13, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> «Τώρα που τελείωσα το αγροτικό μου, θα πάω να πάρω τη βουλευτική έδρα που μου κρατάει ζεστή ο μπαμπάς.»
> 
> Πώς; Δεν είναι παροιμία; Έλα...



Να γίνει πάραυτα! :devil:


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ξεκινάω: έκανε κι η μύγα κώλο κι έχεσε τον κόσμο όλο.
> Προσθέστε ελεύθερα.



Εδώ ο κόσμος καίγεται και το τιβινινί τιτιβίζεται. Η τιΤιΒίζω (_θηλ._).
Αν είναι και τιτιβύζω δεν ξέρω, δεν έχω τα νούμερα των νούμερων.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 13, 2013)

Το νινί λέει έπαιρνε μισθό 3.500 ευρώ. Και η ταπεινή μου γνώμη είναι ότι είναι εντελώς ατάλαντη.


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2013)

Κάπου κάπως έγινε μια νύξη πιο πάνω, αλλά εγώ το ονειρεύτηκα κιόλας. Να τους πει η κυβέρνηση: πάρτε τα λεφτά της συνδρομής και κάντε αυτοδιαχείριση. Φροντίστε μόνο τον πλουραλισμό, μην ακούγεστε σαν όργανο του Σύριζα, φροντίστε τη σοβαρότητά σας, φροντίστε τον απόδημο ελληνισμό, βάλτε κάτω και το λογιστήριο να μαζέψετε τα σκάνδαλα όλων των εποχών (ω ρε, μάνα μου!), φροντίστε την κληρονομιά, και σε τρία χρόνια τα ξαναλέμε. Και μετά, ως συνήθως, ξύπνησα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2013)

Ποιο λογιστήριο από τα έξι; Ή διαψεύστηκε ότι υπάρχουν έξι;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 13, 2013)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ3 Δεν ξέρω αν το θέμα είναι πρώτο σε όλη την Ευρώπη, πάντως στην Αγγλία στα ψιλά πέρασε. Το είπε στο χτεσινό δελτίο το μπιμπισί προτελευταίο θέμα, δύο ή τρεις φράσεις με εικόνα. Και στα σάιτ των εφημερίδων χτες ήταν πέμπτη- έκτη είδηση και σήμερα δεν παίζει καθόλου στην πρώτη σελίδα, απ'όσο είδα μέχρι στιγμής.



Ε, συγγνώμη, αλλά όσα χρόνια παρακολουθώ BBC, ζήτημα να βάζει 2-3 φορές τον χρόνο διεθνή θέματα στα τοπ θέματα. Το BBC είναι καθαρά αγγλοκεντρικό ως ενημέρωση -και καλά κάνει.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 13, 2013)

Λειτουργεί πλέον και το σάιτ τής ΝΕΡΙΤ: http://www.nerit.gr/


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ε, συγγνώμη, αλλά όσα χρόνια παρακολουθώ BBC, ζήτημα να βάζει 2-3 φορές τον χρόνο διεθνή θέματα στα τοπ θέματα. Το BBC είναι καθαρά αγγλοκεντρικό ως ενημέρωση -και καλά κάνει.



Βρε Ελλη, τα λες για να πιάσεις ρεκόρ μηνυμάτων ή μου φαίνεται;
Το είπα αυτό σαν απάντηση στο σχόλιο ότι "έξω" υπάρχει συμπαράσταση. Προφανώς όχι σε _αυτό_ το έξω. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, έχει μετρήσει κανένας πόσες φορές είναι πρώτο θέμα διεθνής είδηση στην Ελλάδα;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 13, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Λειτουργεί πλέον και το σάιτ τής ΝΕΡΙΤ: http://www.nerit.gr/


Χαχαχα! Θεϊκό! Κι αυτό γιατί: Ανακοίνωσαν τη ΝΕΡΙΤ αλλά είχαν ξεχάσει να κατοχυρώσουν domain!
Εκεί που λες ότι έχουν εξαντλήσει τα περιθώρια γελοιότητας...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 13, 2013)

Το σάιτ του εφετείου Αθηνών χακαρίστηκε απ' τους Anonymous και μεταδίδει ΕΡΤ. Άρχισαν τα όργανα...


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2013)

Θα υπάρχει όμως διαθέσιμο το nerit.tv


----------



## Zazula (Jun 13, 2013)

http://www.alde.eu/press/press-and-...all-state-broadcasters-is-not-a-reform-41646/:
"The Samaras government has so far not made any of the structural reforms necessary to break out of the clientalist system that has been plaguing Greece for too long. Instead of blaming the Commission for reforms it has not asked for, Samaras should concentrate on making the reforms Greece really does need."


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 13, 2013)

SBE said:


> Θα υπάρχει όμως διαθέσιμο το nerit.tv



Κανένα nerit δεν είναι διαθέσιμο. Δεν ξέρω αν κάποιο απ' αυτά πρόλαβε και το καπάρωσε το υπουργείο -δεν το νομίζω- και βαριέμαι να το κοιτάξω, αλλά αυτήν την στιγμή είναι πιασμένα τα εξής:

nerit.gr
nerit.com.gr
nerit.eu
nerit.com
nerit.net
nerit.org
nerit.org.gr
nerit.tv


----------



## anef (Jun 13, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> ΑΝ ήθελαν τα ιδιωτικά θα μπορούσαν να έχουν ενημέρωση για το θέμα. Αφού τους επιτρέπεται. Καθαρά απόφασή τους είναι.



Digea: Ένας υπέροχος ψηφιακός κόσμος

«Η Digea - Ψηφιακός Πάροχος Α.Ε. είναι η εταιρία που έχει συσταθεί από τα ιδιωτικά τηλεοπτικά κανάλια εθνικής εμβέλειας ALPHA, ALTER, ANT1, ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ TV, MEGA, ΣΚΑΪ και STAR.

*Κύρια δραστηριότητα* της εταιρίας είναι η παροχή υπηρεσιών δικτύωσης και πολυπλεξίας (multiplexing), καθώς δικτύου ευρυεκπομπής (broadcasting) στα ιδιωτικά κανάλια εθνικής εμβέλειας αλλά και σε όποιον άλλο νόμιμο τηλεοπτικό σταθμό επιθυμεί να επιλέξει τις υπηρεσίες της. Ουσιαστικά δηλαδή, η Digea «χτίζει» το δίκτυο και μεταφέρει το περιεχόμενο των καναλιών, όπως αυτό παραδίδεται στις εγκαταστάσεις της. Έως και σήμερα, 21 κανάλια αξιοποιούν τις δυνατότητες και την τεχνογνωσία τη Digea στη μεταφορά ποιοτικότερου και χωρίς προβλήματα στη λήψη περιεχομένου προς τους τηλεθεατές.»

Δυστυχώς στο κείμενο δε γίνεται αναφορά στη δευτερεύουσα δραστηριότητα της εταιρίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> ΑΝ ήθελαν τα ιδιωτικά θα μπορούσαν να έχουν ενημέρωση για το θέμα. Αφού τους επιτρέπεται. Καθαρά απόφασή τους είναι.



Ναι, μπορούν. Μόλις είδα (σε Mega και Αντ1) το ειδικό δελτίο που μεταδόθηκε με ειδική έγκριση της ΕΣΗΕΑ και αποκλειστική θεματολογία την ειδησεογραφική κάλυψη δηλώσεων πολιτικών και συνδικαλιστών για την ΕΡΤ.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 13, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ναι, μπορούν. Μόλις είδα (σε Mega και Αντ1) το ειδικό δελτίο που μεταδόθηκε με ειδική έγκριση της ΕΣΗΕΑ και αποκλειστική θεματολογία την ειδησεογραφική κάλυψη δηλώσεων πολιτικών και συνδικαλιστών για την ΕΡΤ.


Α, κι εγώ το είδα και δεν κατάλαβα -πάλι- και νόμιζα ότι έληξε η απεργία.


----------



## anef (Jun 13, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ναι, μπορούν. Μόλις είδα (σε Mega και Αντ1) το ειδικό δελτίο που μεταδόθηκε με ειδική έγκριση της ΕΣΗΕΑ και αποκλειστική θεματολογία την ειδησεογραφική κάλυψη δηλώσεων πολιτικών και συνδικαλιστών για την ΕΡΤ.



Εγώ τα έχασα αυτά, τώρα άνοιξα SKAI να δω αν θα κάνει το ίδιο, αλλά δεν έχει τίποτα απ' ό,τι βλέπω. Στο δελτίο MEGΑ/Ant1 είπαν τίποτα για τις δεκάδες διακοπές από digea της αναμετάδοσης του προγράμματος της ΕΡΤ στον 902;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2013)

Δεν άκουσα κάτι σχετικό. Μπορεί και να έχασα κάτι στο ζάπινγκ, αλλά μου φάνηκε ότι το δελτίο ήταν αυστηρά δομημένο. Θέμα, δηλώσεις και ανταποκριτές κατά ιεραρχική κομματική σειρά, συνδικαλιστές και ρεπορτάζ από τις συγκεντρώσεις στην ΕΡΤ (με δηλώσεις Τσίπρα) και την απεργιακή του ΠΑΜΕ (με δηλώσεις Κουτσούμπα) σήμερα και τελεία.


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2013)

Απορία: αυτή η _ευρυεκπομπή_ ειναι πρόσφατη λέξη; Γιατί δεν την έχω ξανακούσει.


----------



## anef (Jun 13, 2013)

SBE said:


> Απορία: αυτή η _ευρυεκπομπή_ ειναι πρόσφατη λέξη; Γιατί δεν την έχω ξανακούσει.


Νόμισα ότι έγραψες _ευρωεκπομπή_, κι αναρωτήθηκα πώς μου διέφυγε... 
Την _ευρυεκπομπή _εγώ δεν την έχω ξανακούσει, αλλά δεν ασχολούμαι κιόλας μ' αυτά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2013)

SBE said:


> Απορία: αυτή η _ευρυεκπομπή_ ειναι πρόσφατη λέξη; Γιατί δεν την έχω ξανακούσει.


Είναι η κατά ΕΛΕΤΟ ορολογία: broadcast = ευρυεκπέμπω. Εδώ, στη Λέξι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2013)

Παρακολουθώ συνέχεια (όσες ώρες είμαι στον υπολογιστή) τη μετάδοση, τώρα από το nerit.gr. Σήμερα είναι πιο προσεκτικοί οι παρουσιαστές, λιγότερο εκνευρισμένοι ή συναισθηματικά φορτισμένοι. 

Ακούω πού και πού, από προσκεκλημένους συνήθως, το άσχετο: «Ούτε χούντες δεν έχουν κλείσει τη δημόσια τηλεόραση». Μα ξέρουμε ότι δεν χρειάζεται. Οι χούντες _χρησιμοποιούν_ τη δημόσια τηλεόραση, με δικούς τους ανθρώπους, με καταπίεση, με τρομοκρατία, κάπως. Ανοιχτό ήταν το ΕΙΡΤ στα χρόνια της χούντας και έκανε τη δουλειά των συνταγματαρχών ενώ παίζανε κλεφτοπόλεμο με τη λογοκρισία όσοι θέλανε να πουν κάτι διαφορετικό (μίλησε σχετικά ο Γιώργος Μιχαλακόπουλος για τις ταλαιπωρίες τους όταν ήθελαν να βγάλουν κάποια πιο αιχμηρά επεισόδια της σειράς _Εκείνος κι εκείνος_ — αναφέρθηκε ειδικότερα στο _Αυγό_ του 1972). Αυτά που κλείνουν στα αυταρχικά καθεστώτα είναι τα ιδιωτικά ΜΜΕ, όχι τα κρατικά. Αν ξέρετε π.χ. περιπτώσεις σοσιαλιστικών καθεστώτων όπου λειτουργούν ή λειτουργούσαν ανεξάρτητα ΜΜΕ, θα ήθελα να τις μάθω.

Κάτι που επίσης επισήμανα από την αρχή είναι ότι η ειδησεογραφική συσκότιση των ημερών οφείλεται στην απεργία. Έτσι περιέργως δεν έχουμε «φίμωση της ΕΡΤ», αλλά φίμωση όλων των άλλων. Αυτά για να ακριβολογούμε.

Η βλακεία των υπεύθυνων για την απόφαση για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ και την όλη μεθόδευση είναι ότι δεν σκέφτηκαν την αντίδραση κάθε φιλελεύθερου πολίτη, στην Ελλάδα και στο εξωτερικό. Και τώρα τι θα κάνουν; Θα στείλουν τα ΜΑΤ να εκκενώσουν τους χώρους; 

Είμαι περίεργος αν είναι ικανοί να βρουν μια λύση που θα μπορεί για όλες τις εμπλεκόμενες πλευρές να είναι η μικρότερη δυνατή χασούρα. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που εκτιμούν τους πολιτικούς που μπορούν να βγουν και να πουν «Κάναμε λάθος και θα το διορθώσουμε». Έχουμε χορτάσει από αλαζόνες πολιτικούς που νομίζουν ότι όλα τα κάνουν ή τα κάνανε σωστά. Μακάρι να μπορούσαν να βάλουν όλοι νερό στο κρασί τους και να δουν την υπόθεση με καθαρή ματιά. Δεν αποκλείεται να μας μείνει κάτι πολύ καλύτερο απ’ ό,τι είχαμε ως τώρα.


----------



## anef (Jun 13, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αυτά που κλείνουν στα αυταρχικά καθεστώτα είναι τα ιδιωτικά ΜΜΕ, όχι τα κρατικά. Αν ξέρετε π.χ. περιπτώσεις σοσιαλιστικών καθεστώτων όπου λειτουργούν ή λειτουργούσαν ανεξάρτητα ΜΜΕ, θα ήθελα να τις μάθω.



Έχει όμως νόημα η φράση «ανεξάρτητα ΜΜΕ» χωρίς να προσδιορίσεις από τι ή από ποιον είναι ανεξάρτητα; Μπορεί να υπάρχουν ιδιωτικά ΜΜΕ ανεξάρτητα/μη συνδεδεμένα με ιδιωτικά συμφέροντα; Π.χ. τα κανάλια εφοπλιστών είναι «ανεξάρτητα» από τα συμφέροντα των εφοπλιστών;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2013)

anef said:


> Έχει όμως νόημα η φράση «ανεξάρτητα ΜΜΕ» χωρίς να προσδιορίσεις από τι ή από ποιον είναι ανεξάρτητα; Μπορεί να υπάρχουν ιδιωτικά ΜΜΕ ανεξάρτητα/μη συνδεδεμένα με ιδιωτικά συμφέροντα; Π.χ. τα κανάλια εφοπλιστών είναι «ανεξάρτητα» από τα συμφέροντα των εφοπλιστών;



Φυσικά και έχει νόημα. Ανεξάρτητα σημαίνει εδώ εταιρικά διαφανή ως προς την ιδιοκτησία και τις πρακτικές τους. Δεν μιλάμε για το θεωρητικό κατασκεύασμα, την ιδανική σοσιαλιστική κατάσταση όπου έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν υπάρχουν ούτε ιδιωτικά συμφέροντα, ούτε εφοπλιστές. Στον πραγματικό κόσμο, ξέρουμε ότι οι ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις εκπροσωπούν τους ιδιοκτήτες τους (εταιρική διαφάνεια), άρα κρίνονται αναλόγως. Όταν το ένα κανάλι παίζει φιλανθρωπικά και το άλλο ελαφρολαϊκά, ξέρουμε το γιατί γίνεται αυτό. Όταν ένα ιδιωτικό κανάλι προβάλλει την αναγκαιότητα του τάδε μεγάλου έργου, υποψιαζόμαστε ότι εκτός από πραγματικές ανησυχίες μπορεί να υπάρχουν και οικονομικά συμφέροντα. Όταν προβάλλουν τον έναν πολιτικό αντί για τον άλλον, καταλαβαίνουμε ότι έχουν σχέσεις κατανόησης.

Όταν όμως ένα δημόσιο κανάλι παίζει το Α θέμα αντί για το Β, τότε, στην Ελλάδα τουλάχιστον, πιθανότατα και αλλού, έχει αποδειχτεί ότι μπορεί να μην ξέρουμε τον λόγο. Είναι πολιτικός, οικονομικός, προσωπικός; Γι' αυτό και έχουν μπει π.χ. ρυθμίσεις με το υποδεκάμετρο στα πολιτικά. Γι' αυτό και μέχρι την προηγούμενη βδομάδα ακούγονταν τα μύρια όσα για την ΕΡΤ, από παντού. Και ίσως γι' αυτό έχει επιβληθεί συσκότιση στην ενημέρωση· για να σταματήσουν να ακούγονται κάποια από αυτά, όπως π.χ. γιατί χρειάζονταν τα έξι λογιστήρια και αν μπορούσε κάποιος να πληρώνεται ξεχωριστά για (διαφορετικές, δεν λέω) υπηρεσίες προς την ΕΡΤ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 14, 2013)

Τελικά αυτό με τα έξι λογιστήρια ισχύει; Έχουμε κάποια σοβαρή πηγή; Αν ναι, θα είναι θαύμα! Η μοναδική πρόταση στην ανακοίνωση του Κεδίκογλου που δεν ήταν ψέμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2013)

Δεν το ξέρω. Δεν έχω διαβάσει διάψευση. Κι εμένα, τερατώδες μου φαίνεται, αλλά όχι απίθανο καθώς αυξανόταν κάθε τομέας ή κανάλι ή οτιδήποτε, να έφτιαξε και το δικό του λογιστήριο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 14, 2013)

Κοίτα κι εμένα δεν μου φαίνεται απίστευτο, για κρατικό φορέα μιλάμε έτσι κι αλλιώς, αλλά ήταν δίπλα στο "περιοδικό χωρίς αναγνώστες", στην "αθροιστικά μισή τηλεθέαση από το μέσο εμπορικό κανάλι" και στα "μουσικά σύνολα που κάνουν τρεις συναυλίες τον χρόνο". Ακόμα κι αν ισχύει, περιμένω επίσημη πηγή, γιατί την ιστορία με τον λύκο και τον ψεύτη βοσκό την ξέρουμε όλοι.


----------



## SBE (Jun 14, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Είναι η κατά ΕΛΕΤΟ ορολογία: broadcast = ευρυεκπέμπω. Εδώ, στη Λέξι.



ΟΚ, δεν τους ικανοποιούσε η υπάρχουσα ορολογία, φαίνεται. Υποθέτω όμως ότι δεν άνοιξε κανένας τους το λεξικό να δει ότι η λέξη broadcast προέρχεται από την αγροτική ζωή και σημαίνει _διασπορά_- στην είσοδο του κεντρικού κτιρίου του μπιμπισί, που χτίστηκε τη δεκαετία του '30, υπάρχει το άγαλμα του Σπορέα, που συμβολίζει τη διασπορά ειδήσεων. 

Έξι λογιστήρια: πιθανόν να υπάρχει ένα στη Θεσσαλονίκη, ένα για την τηλεόραση, ένα για το ραδιόφωνο, ένα για τους επαρχιακούς σταθμούς κλπ. Κι είμαι σίγουρη ότι έχουν δουλειά, αλλά θα έχουν και αργόσχολους. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, η περίπτωση να μην είναι ένα ιδιωτικό κανάλι ιδιοκτησία κάποιου επιχειρηματία αλλά να είναι π.χ. μη κερδοσκοπικό ίδρυμα δεν μετράει καθόλου;


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2013)

anef said:


> Έχει όμως νόημα η φράση «ανεξάρτητα ΜΜΕ» χωρίς να προσδιορίσεις από τι ή από ποιον είναι ανεξάρτητα;


Γλωσσικό είναι το φόρουμ και εύστοχο το σχόλιο. Θα έπρεπε να γράψω «μη κρατικά».


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 14, 2013)

> Κλείσιμο Ναι-'Επανεκκίνηση' Όχι!....
> .....το Κράτος δεν έχει πλέον λόγο να κατέχει ή να χρηματοδοτεί ΜΜΕ δημόσια ή ιδιωτικά. Οι πολίτες μπορούν πλέον να ενημερωθούν, να ψυχαγωγηθούν και να επιμορφωθούν χωρίς τη βοήθεια του Κράτους και χωρίς να χρησιμοποιούνται τα χρήματα των φορολογούμενων για τη συντήρηση μηχανισμών κάθε είδους προπαγάνδας και επιβολής αξιών...http://www.greekliberals.net/fis/2011-04-12-06-43-48/-mainmenu-285/949--on-state-tv-shutdown



κομμουνίστρια και η Θάτσερ που διατήρησε το BCC με τους 23000 υπαλλήλους!


----------



## panadeli (Jun 14, 2013)

MelidonisM said:


> κομμουνίστρια και η Θάτσερ που διατήρησε το BCC με τους 23000 υπαλλήλους!



Η Θάτσερ μάλλον ήταν αρκετά έξυπνη ώστε να μην ανοίξει μέτωπο με τους δημοσιογράφους.
Το θέμα δεν ήταν αξιακό, αλλά πρακτικό.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 14, 2013)

Βλέπω πιο πάνω κάμποσα σχόλια να θίγουν το ζήτημα της ανεξαρτησίας των μέσων ενημέρωσης και αναρωτιέμαι μήπως αναζητούμε κι εμείς έναν πιο τερατώδη μύθο από τους μύθους που μας ταΐζουν κάθε τόσο από κάθε μπάντα. Αυτόν της αντικειμενικότητας, που υποκρύπτεται πίσω από τη λέξη "ανεξαρτησία".

Ξανανοίγω το κλασικό ανάγνωσμα _Η Σημειολογία στην Καθημερινή Ζωή_, του Ουμπέρτο Έκο, και ξαναδιαβάζω τα οικεία αποσπάσματα -και βλέπω πόσο λίγα πράγματα έχουν αλλάξει από τότε που γράφτηκε. Στην ουσία απολύτως τίποτα: τις περισσότερες φορές αρκεί να αντικαταστήσουμε τη λέξη εφημερίδα ή ραδιόφωνο με τη λέξη τηλεόραση και ίντερνετ, και πάλι όχι πάντα. Κατά βάθος μάλλον μόνο η τελευταία είναι ανύπαρκτη στο βιβλίο, αφού κυκλοφόρησε το 1979.

Και αναρωτιέμαι πόσο άλλαξε, πόσο ωρίμασε ο αναγνώστης/ακροατής/τηλεθεατής/χρήστης όλα αυτά τα χρόνια που υπάρχουν τα μαζικά μέσα επικοινωνίας, πόσο άλλαξαν οι ανάγκες του, πόσο πιο υποψιασμένος έγινε, πόσο πιο εκλεκτικός, πόσο λιγότερο πρόθυμος να καταπιεί αμάσητο ό,τι τον ταΐζουν, πόσο λιγότερο επιρρεπής στο να πιστέψει την "αλήθεια" των "δικών του" και να απορρίψει την "αλήθεια" των "άλλων". Πόσο πιο ενημερωμένος και, εντέλει, πιο "σοφός"... 

Είναι έξυπνο να μιλάμε για ανεξαρτησία και αντικειμενικότητα των Μέσων; Έχει κανένα νόημα; Να το συζητήσουμε. Γιατί ποιος από μας δεν ξέρει τι, πάνω κάτω, θ' ακούσει στο δελτίο ειδήσεων του τάδε ραδιοσταθμού και του δείνα καναλιού; Σε ποιον έχουν διαφύγει οι σταθερές του κάθε μέσου (και δεν μιλάω για τις ιδεοληψίες του κάθε βαρεμένου τηλεβιβλιοπώλη, μιλάω για "σοβαρούς" δημοσιογράφους"). Ποιος θα τολμήσει να μη μεταδώσει το καθημερινό μαγκαζίνο δραστηριοτήτων της κυρίας Βαρδινογιάννη; Ποιος θα τολμήσει να μη διαφημίσει το καινούργιο συγγραφικοθεατρικό μεγαλούργημα της κυρίας Κυριακού; Ποιος θα τολμήσει να μη μοιραστεί με τους θεατές του την οικολογική ατζέντα του κυρίου Αλαφούζου; Ποιος θα κάνει την αποκοτιά να περάσει άλλη γραμμή από αυτή της ΚΕ του κόμματος; Και ποιος βαυκαλίζεται πιστεύοντας ότι θα μάθει Την Αλήθεια από ένα πάνελ, όσο αντιπροσωπευτικό κι αν είναι (και -κυρίως- πόσο θα καταφέρει να ακούσει καθαρά έστω και μία φράση μέσα στις φωνασκίες όταν ζεσταίνονται τα πράγματα) απλώς και μόνο επειδή φιλοξενείται σε "δημόσιο" μέσο;

Ξαναδιαβάζω στον Έκο: Όλα αυτά δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με την αντικειμενικότητα. Γιατί όταν μιλάμε για αντικειμενικότητα υπονοούμε ότι η είδηση μάς δίνει την εικόνα της πραγματικότητας "έτσι όπως είναι" και ότι η εφημερίδα που είναι γεμάτη ειδήσεις, είναι η σφαιρική εικόνα της πραγματικότητας στο σύνολο της... Όμως, αν εκείνη τη μέρα δημοσίεψε την είδηση (Χ) αλλά αγνόησε την είδηση (Ψ) (και ήταν μοιραίο, γιατί μια εφημερίδα δεν μπορεί να περιλάβει το σύμπαν) η εφημερίδα αντικατόπτρισε τον τρόπο επιλογής, μέσα από το σύμπαν, των πραγμάτων που κατά τη γνώμη των δημοσιογράφων της (!) "αποτελούν την πραγματικότητα". Αυτό, βέβαια, δεν είναι κακό, είναι ανθρώπινο και λογικό. Αρκεί να μην το κρύβουμε από το κοινό. Ο μύθος της αντικειμενικότητας τού το κρύβει, και καμιά φορά το κρύβει και από το δημοσιογράφο. Απ' αυτή την άποψη, είναι μια εκδήλωση ψευδοϊδεολογίας. Ενάντια σ' αυτή την ιδεολογία πρέπει να αγωνιστεί η δημοσιογραφία αν θέλει να είναι δημοκρατική δημοσιογραφία. Δηλαδή, κατά τη γνώμη μου, το καθήκον του δημοσιογράφου δεν είναι να πείσει τον αναγνώστη ότι αυτός λέει την αλήθεια, αλλά να τον προειδοποιήσει ότι αυτός λέει τη "δική του" αλήθεια. Ότι υπάρχουν όμως κι άλλες".

Μπορεί σε πρώτη ανάγνωση όλ' αυτά να φαίνονται απλούστατα, λογικά, ευνόητα, έως και κοινότοπα. Μπορεί να τα συζητάμε καθημερινά μεταξύ μας και να στηλιτεύουμε τα πιο εξόφθαλμα, γελοία ή εξοργιστικά παραδείγματα καταστρατήγησης της αντικειμενικότητας. Πόσο γελάμε με τους λιβανωτούς που βγάζουν μάτι ή οργιζόμαστε με την τρισάθλια κατάμουτρη προπαγάνδα που κάνει το άσπρο μαύρο και τον βάτραχο πρίγκηπα. 

Ας αναλογιστούμε, όμως, πόσο —στην πράξη— την καταστρατηγούμε εμείς οι ίδιοι ως αποδέκτες (ήμουν έτοιμη να γράψω καταναλωτές και δαγκώθηκα) ειδήσεων, δρώντας και αντιδρώντας σύμφωνα με τα δικά μας στερεότυπα. Κι ας κάνουμε καμιά φορά την αυτοκριτική μας αναλαμβάνοντας την ευθύνη για τη διαιώνιση αυτού του μύθου (της αντικειμενικότητας), ως the receiving end αυτού που λέγεται ενημέρωση.

Και τότε, τι πρέπει να κάνουμε; Να μην ακούμε ειδήσεις; Ξέχωρα που είναι κι αυτή μια επιλογή, ας σκεφτούμε κάτι λιγότερο αναχωρητικό...

Ένα κεφαλαιάκι στο βιβλίο του Έκο έχει τον ωραίο τίτλο _Γίνε Άπιστος Θωμάς_.

Κάποτε, σε μια στιγμή αγανάκτησης, είχα πει πως απ' όποια είδηση ακούω θα πετάω αυτομάτως τα μισά και τα υπόλοιπα θα τα παίρνω cum grano salis --συχνά με ολόκληρο τσουβάλι salis. Πράγμα ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμο όταν η πηγή δεν εμπνέει και τόση εμπιστοσύνη.

Το θέμα είναι: πώς ξέρεις ποια μισά να πετάξεις και ποια να καταναλώσεις με επιφύλαξη; Και μάλιστα χωρίς να καταντήσεις ψεκασμένος που βλέπει παντού μόνο εχθρούς, συνωμοσίες και σκοτεινά κέντρα που απεργάζονται νυχθημερόν το χαμό σου; Με δεδομένο ότι η ιδανική περίπτωση που λέγεται Ανεξάρτητο και Αντικειμενικό Μέσο Ενημέρωσης υπάρχει μόνο στα ρόδινα όνειρά σου για μια ιδανική κοινωνία; Και ξέρεις ότι το κάθε μέσο έχει ιδιοκτήτη/ες, ατζέντα, συμφέροντα, διαφημιζόμενους, χορηγούς...με άλλα λόγια είναι αφενός ένα σουπερμάρκετ και αφετέρου ένα απλό όργανο προπαγάνδας, άλλοτε τυλιγμένης σε χρυσόχαρτα, φτερά και πούπουλα και άλλοτε σε ταγέρ και γραβάτες σοβαροφάνειας ή επιμελώς ατημέλητης λεβέντικης θωριάς; Και πως, στην τελική, νόμος είδηση είναι το δίκιο συμφέρον του ιδιοκτήτη του;

Μάλλον θα πρέπει τελικά να αποδεχτούμε —και να το πάρουμε απόφαση ότι αποδεχόμαστε— "κάτι σαν αλήθεια". Κάτι σαν είδηση, κάτι σαν γεγονός, κάτι σαν άποψη. Ότι ο καθένας μας _κατά περίσταση και όχι πάντα_ κατέχει μια φέτα της αλήθειας, άλλος μικρότερη άλλος μεγαλύτερη. Και μερικοί ούτε ψίχουλο, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα...

Γιατί όπως έλεγε και ένας σοφός άνθρωπος που δεν υπάρχει πια (και η απουσία του είναι αισθητότατη): "Παιδιά, ψυχραιμία, γιατί μπορεί να κάνουμε και λάθος".

Βέβαια, για άλλο λόγο το έλεγε, αλλά...


----------



## bernardina (Jun 14, 2013)

Μανούλα μου, δεν είχα καταλάβει ότι βγήκε τριπλόφαρδο Πειραϊκής-Πατραϊκής. Σόρι, γκάιζ!


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 14, 2013)

Όλα ωραία, αγαπητή Μπέρνι, μία παρατήρηση:

την εποχή του κρατικού μονοπωλίου στην τηλεόραση όλοι σχεδόν ξέρανε ότι έπρεπε να φιλτράρουν τις ειδήσεις με έναν συγκεκριμένο τρόπο, διαβάζοντας ανάμεσα ή πίσω από τις γραμμές και τις ανακοινώσεις. Το πρόβλημα αφορούσε κυρίως την είδηση που δεν σου λέγανε καν και δεν μπορούσες να μάθεις από αλλού. Στην εποχή των ιδιωτικών καναλιών το φιλτράρισμα είναι πιο δύσκολο. Πόσες και πόσες φορές ενημερωμένοι και υποψιασμένοι άνθρωποι δεν έχουν αναφωνήσει έκπληκτοι μαθαίνοντας ποιο (άλλο) συμφέρον, που ούτε καν είχαν φανταστεί, βρίσκεται πίσω από το τάδε ή το δείνα κανάλι.

Δεν λέω φυσικά ότι γι' αυτό πρέπει να υπάρχει ΕΡΤ. (Το ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει ΕΡΤ και ότι είμαι εναντίον αυτού του καραγκιοζιλικού είναι ξεκάθαρο)
Το λέω έτσι... για να γένεται λόγος.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 14, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> Όλα ωραία, αγαπητή Μπέρνι, μία παρατήρηση:
> 
> την εποχή του κρατικού μονοπωλίου στην τηλεόραση όλοι σχεδόν ξέρανε ότι έπρεπε να φιλτράρουν τις ειδήσεις με έναν συγκεκριμένο τρόπο, διαβάζοντας ανάμεσα ή πίσω από τις γραμμές και τις ανακοινώσεις. Το πρόβλημα αφορούσε κυρίως την είδηση που δεν σου λέγανε καν και δεν μπορούσες να μάθεις από αλλού. Στην εποχή των ιδιωτικών καναλιών το φιλτράρισμα είναι πιο δύσκολο. Πόσες και πόσες φορές ενημερωμένοι και υποψιασμένοι άνθρωποι δεν έχουν αναφωνήσει έκπληκτοι μαθαίνοντας πιο (άλλο) συμφέρον, που ούτε καν είχαν φανταστεί, βρίσκεται πίσω από το τάδε ή το δείνα κανάλι.
> 
> ...



Φυσικά συμφωνώ! Και παράλειψή μου που στο ανωτέρω σεντονάκι, ανάμεσα στους λογής λογής ιδιοκτήτες των μέσων, δεν συμπεριέλαβα κατεξοχήν τους εκάστοτε κυβερνώντες. Μέγιστη παράλειψη  και σπεύδω να επανορθώσω, αλλά... είχα φτάσει στην ούγια (ψέματα αυτή είναι η δική μου αλήθεια  )!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2013)

Μια μικρή προσθήκη στην ανάλυσή σου, αν επιτρέπεις, Μπέρνη.

Δεν είναι όλα ίδια όπως τότε, με την απλή προσθήκη του Ίντερνετ. Όταν έγραφε ο Έκο είχες μετρήσιμες επιλογές «ενημερωτικής αλήθειας» για να το πω έτσι. Τα ΜΜΕ ήταν πολλά ή λίγα (συνήθως λίγα), οι επιλογές αντίστοιχα λίγες ή και λιγότερες και σιγά σιγά, η κοσμοθεωρία σου σε οδηγούσε σε εκείνα που παρουσίαζαν την αλήθεια (ή όποιο μέρος της) σου ήταν πιο αρμονικό με αυτά που θεωρούσες σωστά. Στα δύσκολα γεγονότα, εκεί όπου οι πληροφορίες ήταν λιγοστές ή εκεί όπου τα πράγματα κρύβονταν μέσα σε αποχρώσεις του γκρίζου, το «σωστό» ΜΜΕ γινόταν ο φορέας της αυτοεπιβεβαιούμενης αλήθειας που είχες σχηματίσει ή σχημάτιζες μέσα σου.

Σήμερα, υπάρχει μια διαφορά. Με τις ατέλειωτες πληροφορίες και τα πληροφορίδια που γεμίζουν το Διαδίκτυο, ο καθένας μπορεί να ακολουθήσει δικούς του δρόμους και να σχηματίσει τη δική του, προσωπική αλήθεια. Και πάλι δεν υπάρχει η μια και μοναδική αλήθεια· υπάρχει όμως μια σαφής τάση η αλήθεια να μη μοιράζεται σε μερίδες από πάνω αλλά να συσσωματώνεται και να προωθείται από κάτω.

Πολύς κόσμος, σε όλα τα επίπεδα, δεν καταλαβαίνει αυτή την αλλαγή· δεν καταλαβαίνει αυτά τα μέσα. Από την άλλη, όσοι ήδη ζουν μέσα σε αυτό το νέο πλέγμα, δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος μένει πίσω και τους κοιτάζει με απορία. Νομίζω ότι η συζήτηση για την ΕΡΤ έχει πολλά στοιχεία και από τους δύο αυτούς κόσμους. Νομίζω ότι και πολλά από τα πολιτικά γεγονότα της ευρύτερης περιοχής μας έχουν έντονα στοιχεία και από τους δύο αυτούς κόσμους. Μια τεχνολογική πρωτοπορία που προσπαθεί να διαμορφώσει νέες συνολικές αλήθειες μέσω κοινωνικών δικτύων από κάτω και μεγάλες ομάδες πληθυσμού που δεν έχουν ανέβει ακόμη σε αυτό το τρένο ή μόλις τώρα άρχισαν να παίζουν με τα κουμπάκια — και δεν έχουν συντονίσει ακόμη τους κώδικες (τα πρωτόκολα, αν θέλεις) της επικοινωνίας τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2013)

*Προσοχή! Προσοχή! Για να δείτε το πρόγραμμα των δημοσιογράφων της ΝΕΤ όταν η Digea φιμώνει τον 902*

Με δεδομένο ότι η Digea κόβει τη μετάδοση του 902 μόλις εμφανιστεί εικόνα απο τη ΝΕΤ και με βάση τις χρονομετρήσεις που κάναμε προκύπτει ότι ο τηλεθεατής έχει 22 - 25 δευτερόλεπτα χρόνο για να δει εικόνα από την εκπομπή των εργαζομένων στη ΝΕΤ. Στα 22 - 25 δευτερόλεπτα η Digea παγώνει την εικόνα και εμφανίζονται οι γνωστές μπάρες. 
Μόλις αρχίσουμε να εκπέμπουμε δικό μας πρόγραμμα, η digea αφαιρεί τις μπάρες.

Σ' αυτό το σημείο, λοιπόν, ο τηλεθεατής πρέπει να βρίσκεται σε εγρήγορση:

Μόλις ανοίγει το κύκλωμα για να φανεί η εκπομπή των εργαζομένων στη ΝΕΤ ο τηλεθεατής έχει 22-25 δευτερόλεπτα να ρίξει μια ματιά στα όσα συμβαίνουν στο ραδιομέγαρο, πριν η digea, δηλαδή οι μεγαλοκαναλάρχες ιδιοκτήτες της, ρίξουν πάλι μπάρες στην οθόνη.

Αυτή η εναλλαγή: πρόγραμμα 902 - μετάδοση απο ΝΕΤ - μπάρες digea - πρόγραμμα 902 - μετάδοση απο ΝΕΤ - μπάρες digea και τούμπαλιν συνεχίζεται στο διηνεκές.

Λεπτομέρεια: Μόλις η digea ρίξει μπάρες στη μετάδοση του 902 εμείς ανταποδίδουμε αρχίζοντας τη μετάδοση ενός μουσικού θέματος από τον Καραγκιόζη. Μόλις κατεβάσουν τις μπάρες συνεχίζουμε με κανονικό πρόγραμμα.

Δηλαδή ο τηλεθεατής έχει δύο στοιχεία που του εξασφαλίζουν ότι θα δει έστω και με διακοπές τη μετάδοση των εργαζομένων της ΝΕΤ: 
1. Παρακολουθεί πότε παίζει το μουσικό θέμα του Καραγκιόζη (μ' αυτό μπαίνει σε εγρήγορση) και γνωρίζει ότι μετά από λίγο θα δει και τα 22- 25 δευτερόλεπτα απο τη μετάδοση των εργαζομένων στη ΝΕΤ.

2. Κρατά πατημένο το χρονόμετρο ώστε από τα 20 δευτερόλεπτα να προετοιμάζεται ψυχολογικά έτσι που να μη τσαντίζεται επειδη σε λίγο θα δει μπάρες στην οθόνη.

Το κρίσιμο είναι να παραμείνει συντονισμένος στον 902 κι αντί να του σπάνε τα νεύρα, να διασκεδάζει σκεπτόμενος τους τύπους στην κονσόλα της digea που κοντεύουν να βγάλουν κάλους στα δάκτυλα καθώς κάθε λίγο πρέπει να πατάνε το κουμπάκι που ρίχνει τις μπάρες.

Από το 902.gr (αλλά εμένα δεν μου λειτουργεί, οι μπάρες δεν φεύγουν).

Ε, ρε γλέντια! Γεια σου μπαμπάκο!


----------



## bernardina (Jun 14, 2013)

Όχι απλώς σου επιτρέπω, σε παρακαλώ να κάνεις την προσθήκη!
Όλα αυτά που γράφεις υπήρχαν στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού μου όσο έραβα το σεντονάκι. Απλώς 1) θα πήγαινε πολύ μακριά η βαλίτσα  γινόταν παπλωματοθήκη αν τα συμπεριλάμβανα κι αυτά 2) δεν τα είχα εξαρχής τόσο καθαρά και συγκροτημένα το μυαλό μου όπως εσύ και 3) είχα την αμυδρή φιλοδοξία  να προκαλέσω μια συζήτηση γύρω από τα Μέσα και τη μετεξέλιξή τους (μπρρ αυτή η λέξη...).
Ναι, όντως, _πάρα πολλά _πράγματα έχουν αλλάξει από τότε που γράφτηκε η _Σημειολογία_, και τα παλιά ρεφλέξ είναι ακόμα ολοφάνερα στον τρόπο που πολλοί αντιμετωπίζουν το νέο Μέσο. Συχνά με όρους άλλων εποχών, κι αυτό φαίνεται.

Μμμμ. Ωραία κουβεντούλα πάει να γίνει.  :)

Εδιτ: Ουπς! Τώρα είδα και την ανωτέρω καραγκιοζιλίκη. Ορέ πού πάμε ρε; Πού πάμε;


----------



## meidei (Jun 14, 2013)

Εγώ αυτό που βλέπω είναι ΠΝΠ ενώ η βουλή είναι σε semi-hiatus ώστε οι 40 μέρες για κύρωση να γίνουν 80, κι ενώ υπάρχει ένας πολύ σημαντικός διαγωνισμός για ψηφιακές συχνότητες εν όψει, με τον μόνο άλλο αντίπαλο εκεί την Digea. 

Θεωρίες συνωμοσίας θα μου πείτε, αλλά αθώα πράξη δεν την λες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2013)

Εδώ θα βρεις το σχετικό άρθρο του συντάγματος και εδώ μερικά επιπλέον στοιχεία για τις ΠΝΠ.

Η ΠΝΠ πρέπει να _εισαχθεί_ με νόμο στη Βουλή εντός 40 ημερών, όχι να _εγκριθεί_. Ο νόμος πρέπει να υπερψηφιστεί μέσα σε τρεις μήνες, αλλιώς εξαφανίζεται. Σε τρεις μήνες από την εισαγωγή της ή από τη σύγκληση της Βουλής σε νέα σύνοδο (αν μεσολαβήσει). Αυτό σημαίνει, αν γίνει θερινή διακοπή, τρεις μήνες μετά την επανέναρξη των εργασιών της Βουλής. Αν γίνουν εκλογές, επανυποβάλλεται μέσα σε 40 μέρες μετά τη σύγκληση της νέας Βουλής και μετράνε οι τρεις μήνες μετά την υποβολή κλπ.

Άλλα δύο «τεχνικά» (αλλά στην ουσία, βαθιά πολιτικά θέματα): 
Πρώτο, ο Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας αναπέμπει μόνο αποφάσεις της Βουλής, όχι του Υπουργικού Συμβουλίου. Μπορεί να αναπέμψει, ας πούμε την τυχόν επικυρωτική απόφαση της Βουλής στον κυρωτικό νόμο της ΠΝΠ, αλλά όχι την ΠΝΠ.
Δεύτερο, επειδή η Ελλάδα δεν έχει Συνταγματικό Δικαστήριο (τεράστια συζήτηση), η ερμηνεία της συνταγματικότητας των διοικητικών αποφάσεων κρίνεται τελεσίδικα από τα ανώτατα δικαστήρια (στην ανάγκη, με σύγκληση του Ειδικού Δικαστηρίου) ή από τη Βουλή (πολιτικά). Επομένως, το κατά πόσο ήταν επείγουσα κλπ κλπ η ΠΝΠ θα κριθεί πρώτα από τη Βουλή, και ουσιαστικά τελεσίδικα, αφού τα δικαστήρια δεν προλαβαίνουν να αποφασίσουν μέσα σε αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα.

Πολλά πράγματα καταλήγουν τελικά να έρχονται αντιμέτωπα με ανεπαρκείς προβλέψεις του συντάγματος και την αδυναμία του να προσφέρει πλαίσιο γρήγορων αντιδράσεων (π.χ. με δημοψηφίσματα από τον λαό ή με αυξημένες πλειοψηφίες στη Βουλή) στους ρυθμούς και τις προκλήσεις της εποχής.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 14, 2013)

Με το μαλακό τα σεντονάκια βρε παιδιά, καλοκαίρι είναι, θα σκάσουμε.:)



nickel said:


> Γλωσσικό είναι το φόρουμ και εύστοχο το σχόλιο. Θα έπρεπε να γράψω «μη κρατικά».



Καλημέρα. Τα πρώτα μη κρατικά κανάλια ξεκίνησαν την λειτουργία τους πριν τα ιδιωτικά. Φυσικά μιλάω για τα δημοτικά κανάλια (τα πρώτα ήταν το TV Plus του Πειραιά και το TV 100 του δήμου Θεσσαλονίκης -1988 και τα δυο). Έτσι πέφτουμε σε παγίδα, γιατί μη κρατικά δεν σημαίνει αυτομάτως ιδιωτικά ή ανεξάρτητα.



SBE said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, η περίπτωση να μην είναι ένα ιδιωτικό κανάλι ιδιοκτησία κάποιου επιχειρηματία αλλά να είναι π.χ. μη κερδοσκοπικό ίδρυμα δεν μετράει καθόλου;



Υπάρχουν πολλά τέτοια κανάλια, π.χ. το 4Ε που είναι της εκκλησίας (εκπέμπει στην Β. Ελλάδα).


----------



## bernardina (Jun 14, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Με το μαλακό τα σεντονάκια βρε παιδιά, καλοκαίρι είναι, θα σκάσουμε.:)


Παίρνεις όρκο; Γιατί εδώ πάλι βρέχει κανα μισάωρο τώρα.:curse:


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2013)

Αμάν, βρε παιδί μου, πολύ βρέχει εκεί! Εδώ μόνο συννεφιά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 14, 2013)

Κι εδώ συννεφιά έχει αλλά έχω σκάσει.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 14, 2013)

Το νέο σποτάκι της ΕΡΤ


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 14, 2013)

Για μένα το σημαντικό κομμάτι, που δείχνει πολύ καλά ότι η κυβέρνηση δεν έκλεισε την ΕΡΤ για δημοσιονομικό λόγο, είναι το κομμάτι που επισημαίνει αυτό που ξέρουμε καλά: η ΕΡΤ δεν είχε κρατική επιχορήγηση, άρα το κράτος δεν έχει κανένα δημοσιονομικό όφελος από το κλείσιμό της ή την αναδιοργάνωσή της. Το αντίθετο, θα χρειαστεί τώρα να πληρώσουν αποζημιώσεις, πιθανώς να πληρώσουν ρήτρες για προγράμματα που δεν ολοκληρώθηκαν και φυσικά όλο το κόστος της αναδιοργάνωσης.

Όταν η τρόικα ζήτησε την απόλυση δημοσίων/κρατικών υπαλλήλων, προφανώς και δεν εννοούσε υπαλλήλων που ΔΕΝ πληρώνονται από το δημόσιο. Το νόημα ήταν να μειωθεί το κράτος για δημοσιονομικούς λόγους.

Να βάλω εδώ και την ανακοίνωση της κομισιόν:

The European Commission has taken note of the decision by the Greek authorities to close down the Hellenic Broadcasting Corporation (ERT), a decision taken in full autonomy.

*The Commission has not sought the closure of ERT*, but nor does the Commission question the Greek Government’s mandate to manage the public sector. The decision of the Greek authorities should be seen in the context of the major and necessary efforts that the authorities are taking to modernise the Greek economy. Those include improving its efficiency and effectiveness of the public sector. 

The Commission understands the difficult situation of ERT staff and expects the announced dismissals to be carried out in full accordance with the applicable legal framework.

*The Commission supports the role of public broadcasting as an integral part of European democracy*. The Treaty makes it clear that the governance and strategic choices on public service broadcasting lie with Member States. So while the Commission cannot prescribe Member States how to organise their public service broadcaster, *we would like to highlight the role of public service broadcasters regarding European values in all economic circumstances, for the sake of media pluralism, media freedom and media quality and for the expression of cultural diversity*. So we welcome the commitment of the Greek government to launch a media actor that fulfils the important role of public broadcasting and is financially sustainable.

Τα τονισμένα σημεία είναι δικά μου. Καθώς φαίνεται η κομισιόν θεωρεί ότι είναι και θέμα ανεξαρτησίας ή ύπαρξη κρατικής ραδιοτηλεόρασης.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 14, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> ΕΡΤ δεν είχε κρατική επιχορήγηση


Δηλαδή τα υποχρεωτικά τέλη υπέρ ΕΡΤ στο λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ δεν θεωρούνται κρατική επιχορήγηση; (Δεν βλέπω το βίντεο, ρωτάω καθαρά γι' αυτό).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 14, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Δηλαδή τα υποχρεωτικά τέλη υπέρ ΕΡΤ στο λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ δεν θεωρούνται κρατική επιχορήγηση; (Δεν βλέπω το βίντεο, ρωτάω καθαρά γι' αυτό).



Όχι βέβαια. Κρατική επιχορήγηση είναι να δίνονται λεφτά από τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό. Μπορείς να το ονομάσεις αναγκαστική φορολόγηση, αλλά πάντως αν σταματήσεις να την πληρώνεις δεν αλλάζει κάτι για το ισοζύγιο του κράτους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2013)

Εμένα με μπερδεύει αυτή η συζήτηση (για την κρατική επιχορήγηση ή μη) επειδή είναι αποσπασματική και από τις δύο πλευρές.

Για παράδειγμα, είναι αλήθεια ότι τα ανταποδοτικά τέλη υπέρ ΕΡΤ είναι πολύ χαμηλά σε σχέση με ό,τι ισχύει αλλού στην Ευρώπη. Για παράδειγμα, στην Αυστρία, που γνωρίζω (πέρα από ένα απίθανο γραφειοκρατικό σύστημα όπου κάθε οικογένεια πρέπει να δηλώνει τουλάχιστον μία τηλεόραση ανά νοικοκυριό και πολλά άλλα που εμάς θα μας φαίνονταν φασιστικά --έχω κάνει και σχετικούς καβγάδες) *κάθε μήνα* πληρώνει κάθε οικογένεια 20-25 ευρώ (οι διαφορές οφείλονται στο διαφορετικό τέλος υπέρ πολιτιστικών που χρεώνει και εισπράττει κάθε ομόσπονδο κράτος). Η δομή της αυστριακής ραδιοτηλεόρασης είναι σαφώς μικρότερη από της ΕΡΤ, αλλά δεν είναι και συγκρίσιμα τα πράγματα επειδή εκεί είναι ορατά μέσω δορυφόρου και όλα τα γερμανικά κλπ κεντροευρωπαϊκά κανάλια.

Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Ότι θα πρέπει *να αυξηθεί* το τέλος της ΕΡΤ; (Που δεν είναι και ανταποδοτικό, αφού χρεώνεται σε όλες τις παροχές ρεύματος και όχι σε όλους τους δέκτες...)

Επίσης, τι σημαίνει για οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία του Δημοσίου ότι «δεν χρηματοδοτείται πλέον από τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό» αλλά μόνο απευθείας από τους συνδρομητές/πελάτες/πολίτες; Ότι όσα χρήματα μαζεύονται *πρέπει* και να καταναλώνονται; Αφού ο ΟΠΑΠ (πάει ο ΟΠΑΠ) ήταν χρηματομηχανή, γιατί να μη δίνει αυξήσεις στους υπαλλήλους του; Όχι· αυτή είναι *φεουδαλική νοοτροπία*. Είναι νοοτροπία «Το μαγαζάκι μου και από δω πάνε οι άλλοι.»

Κάθε ΔΕΚΟ (και η δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση είναι κτγμ απαραίτητη) πρέπει να κάνει τη δουλειά της με τον καλύτερο *και οικονομικά προσφορότερο* τρόπο. Και αν έχει πλεονάσματα (η ΕΡΤ, η ΔΕΗ, η ΔΕΠΑΝΟΜ, η Κωπαΐδα), να τα καταθέτει στο ταμείο του κεντρικού της μετόχου. Του Δημοσίου, δηλαδή. Μπας και αρχίσει και γεμίζει το πιθάρι χωρίς πάτο. Ή να μειώνει την επιβάρυνση των πελατών. Ημών των πολιτών δηλαδή. Μπας και αρχίσει να μένει καμιά δεκάρα στις τσέπες μας.

Είδα το βιντεάκι. Αναφέρει ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία. Πού μπορεί να ακούσει ή να διαβάσει (!) κανείς αντίλογο για να βγάλει άκρη;

Το τετελεσμένο που δημιουργήθηκε είναι σεισμικής φύσης. Η προηγούμενη κατάσταση δεν επανέρχεται, έτσι ή αλλιώς. Η συζήτηση θα έπρεπε λοιπόν να γίνεται για το ποια ραδιοτηλεόραση θέλουμε. Πώς θα διοικείται, πώς θα έχει το καλό πρόγραμμα που θέλουμε όλοι, πώς δεν θα είναι πεδίο λαμογισμών και σπατάλης. Πώς θα έχουμε όσο γίνεται περισσότερα από τα καλά που αποζητάει ο καθένας σε μια δημόσια τηλεόραση και όσο γίνεται λιγότερα από τα στραβά ως τώρα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 14, 2013)

Συγγνώμη Ντοκ, αλλά αυτό που λες δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Δηλαδή το BBC τα λεφτά που βγάζει από τις πωλήσεις, κτλ, τα διαθέτει πού;

α) στην μείωση του ανταποδοτικού τέλους
β) τα επιστρέφει στο κράτος
γ) τα διαθέτει για το πρόγραμμά του

Δεν είναι δύσκολο το κουίζ. Θα μπορούσε βεβαίως η ΕΡΤ να είναι και φθηνότερη, θα μπορούσε όμως να είναι και πολύ ακριβότερη και να παρήγε ποιοτικότερο έργο. Το ζήτημα είναι τι θέλουμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2013)

Χέλλε, δεν ξέρω το εταιρικό στάτους του BBC. Οι εδώ ΔΕΚΟ έχουν ως τώρα μοναδικό (ή κύριο) μέτοχο το Δημόσιο. Επομένως, ο κύριος μέτοχος μπορεί να οδηγήσει το πλεόνασμα (αν υπάρχει) και στους τρεις προορισμούς που αναφέρεις. Βέβαια, μπορεί να πει κανείς ότι «δίναμε τρελές αμοιβές για να έχουμε κορυφαίο πρόγραμμα». Και να κριθεί γι' αυτόν τον ισχυρισμό.

Και, μια και έκανες τον κόπο με τα στατιστικά.

Υπάρχει (υπήρχε, μάλλον, γιατί τώρα ξεχάστηκε, βέβαια) μια τεράστια συζήτηση για το κόστος των αθλητικών εκπομπών της ΕΡΤ, της συμμετοχής στη Γιουροβίζιον, τις χορηγίες σε ποδοσφαιρικές ομάδες κλπ. Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον μια σύγκριση της μέσης τηλεθέασης χωρίς αυτές τις πολυδάπανες συμμετοχές. Ποια είναι η μέση τηλεθέαση χωρίς αυτά τα 10-15 επετειακά γεγονότα τον χρόνο; Τελικά, βγάζουν τα λεφτά τους ή είναι σκάνδαλα και διασπάθιση του δημοσίου χρήματος (όπως ήταν η γενική αντίληψη μέχρι την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα);


----------



## panadeli (Jun 14, 2013)

Συγχωρήστε με που πάω τη συζήτηση λίγο πιο πίσω, αλλά ήθελα να σχολιάσω αυτό: 



anef said:


> Έχει όμως νόημα η φράση «ανεξάρτητα ΜΜΕ» χωρίς να προσδιορίσεις από τι ή από ποιον είναι ανεξάρτητα; Μπορεί να υπάρχουν ιδιωτικά ΜΜΕ ανεξάρτητα/μη συνδεδεμένα με ιδιωτικά συμφέροντα; Π.χ. τα κανάλια εφοπλιστών είναι «ανεξάρτητα» από τα συμφέροντα των εφοπλιστών;



Έχει απόλυτο δίκιο στην ένστασή της η άνεφ. Δεν μπορούν ποτέ να υπάρξουν ιδιωτικά ΜΜΕ μη συνδεδεμένα με ιδιωτικά συμφέροντα. Και το αδιαμφισβήτητο αυτό γεγονός γεννά και την εύλογη ένσταση περί αντικειμένικοτητας, που εκφράζει η Μπέρνι στο #194: ούτε αντικειμενικά μπορούν ποτέ να είναι τα ιδιωτικά ΜΜΕ (και κανένα άλλο μέσο, άλλωστε). Αν λοιπόν τα ιδιωτικά ΜΜΕ δεν μπορούν ποτέ να είναι ούτε αντικειμενικά ούτε ανεξάρτητα από ιδιωτικά συμφέροντα, τότε ποια είναι η αξία τους; Πώς δικαιολογείται αυτό που γράφω στο #94;



panadeli said:


> [...] κράτος χωρίς ανεξάρτητο τύπο είναι ένα κράτος χωρίς _ιδιωτική_ ενημέρωση. Αν θες να χειραγωγήσεις την ενημέρωση, δεν πρέπει να κλείσεις τους κρατικούς σταθμούς και τις κρατικές εφημερίδες, αλλά τους _ιδιωτικούς_ σταθμούς και τις _ιδιωτικές_ εφημερίδες.



Εδώ τη λέξη "ανεξάρτητο" θα προτιμούσα να την αποφύγω, αλλά τη χρησιμοποίησα επειδή την είχε χρησιμοποιήσει νωρίτερα ο Ελληγενής. Τη χρησιμοποιώ εννοώντας "ανεξάρτητο από την κεντρική εξουσία". Το ίδιο φαντάζομαι ότι κάνει και ο Νίκελ στο #184, όπου γράφει:



nickel said:


> Αν ξέρετε π.χ. περιπτώσεις σοσιαλιστικών καθεστώτων όπου λειτουργούν ή λειτουργούσαν ανεξάρτητα ΜΜΕ, θα ήθελα να τις μάθω.



Η αξία των ιδιωτικών ΜΜΕ δεν έγκειται ούτε στην ανεξαρτησία τους από ιδιωτικά συμφέροντα, που δεν μπορεί ποτέ να υπάρξει, ούτε στην αντικειμενικότητά τους, που επίσης δεν μπορεί ποτέ να υπάρξει. Η αξία τους έγκειται στον _πλουραλισμό_ τους: στο γεγονός ότι παρέχουν περισσότερες της μίας πηγές πληροφόρησης. Μπορεί άλλα συμφέροντα να υπηρετεί ένα ιδιωτικό μέσο που ελέγχεται από τον Αλαφούζο, άλλα ένα μέσο που ελέγχεται από τον Μπόμπολα και άλλα ένα που ελέγχεται από το ΚΚΕ, και μπορεί κανένα από τα μέσα αυτά να μην είναι αντικειμενικό. Όλα αυτά δεν έχουν σημασία. Σημασία έχει το γεγονός και μόνο ότι τα μέσα αυτά _υπάρχουν,_ και ότι ο ακροατής έχει τη δυνατότητα να διαλέξει ανάμεσά τους. Γι' αυτό γράφω ότι μια χούντα θα έκλεινε τα ιδιωτικά ΜΜΕ: θα τα έκλεινε με σκοπό να αποκτήσει το μονοπώλιο της ενημέρωσης, να εξαλείψει την πολυφωνία και κατ' επέκταση την κριτική.

Υπ' όψιν ότι πλουραλισμό μπορείς να έχεις και με _δημόσια_ ΜΜΕ, αρκεί να μην ελέγχονται από την κεντρική εξουσία, να είναι _μη κρατικά_. Θα μπορούσαν κάλλιστα να υπάρχουν τοπικοί δημοτικοί σταθμοί, ανεξάρτητοι μεταξύ τους και ανεξάρτητοι από την κεντρική διοίκηση, ή και να υπάρχουν δημόσιοι σταθμοί εθνικής εμβέλειας επίσης ανεξάρτητοι από την κεντρική διοίκηση. Η ύπαρξη τέτοιων σταθμών προσθέτει στον πλουραλισμό. Όπως θα μπορούσες κάλλιστα να έχεις ιδιωτικά ΜΜΕ και να _μην_ έχεις πλουραλισμό. Αν η κυβέρνηση εκδώσει, ας πούμε, δύο άδειες λειτουργίας ΜΜΕ και τις δώσει σε δύο επιχειρηματίες, θα έχεις μεν ιδιωτικά ΜΜΕ αλλά όχι πλουραλισμό.

Συχνά, πίσω από την κριτική προς τα ιδιωτικά ΜΜΕ και τον έπαινο προς τα δημόσια κρύβεται ένα πλαστό, απλουστευτικό σχήμα: Ότι τα ιδιωτικά ΜΜΕ είναι κακά επειδή ακριβώς είναι ιδιωτικά, και τα δημόσια ΜΜΕ, με όσα στραβά μπορεί να έχουν, είναι κατά βάση καλά επειδή ακριβώς είναι δημόσια. Τίποτε από τα δύο δεν ισχύει. Το γεγονός ότι ένα μέσο είναι ιδιωτικό ή δημόσιο δεν μας λέει τίποτε για την ποιότητά του, ούτε για την υποτιθέμενη ανεξαρτησία του από κάθε λογής συμφέροντα. Η συζήτηση αυτή οδηγεί γρήγορα σε αδιέξοδο, διότι εξαρχής ξεκινά από λάθος βάση. 

Το βασικό ζητούμενο για μένα είναι ο πλουραλισμός. Να υπάρχουν όσο γίνεται περισσότερα, ανταγωνιστικά και ανεξάρτητα μεταξύ τους μέσα, ώστε η ενημέρωση να μην βρίσκεται στα χέρια ενός, είτε του κράτους είτε κάποιου ιδιώτη. Ύστερα, είναι στο χέρι του ακροατή να αναδείξει τα μέσα που τον εκφράζουν καλύτερα. Τώρα, αν δεν μας αρέσει η επιλογή του, αυτό είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 14, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και, μια και έκανες τον κόπο με τα στατιστικά.
> 
> Υπάρχει (υπήρχε, μάλλον, γιατί τώρα ξεχάστηκε, βέβαια) μια τεράστια συζήτηση για το κόστος των αθλητικών εκπομπών της ΕΡΤ, της συμμετοχής στη Γιουροβίζιον, τις χορηγίες σε ποδοσφαιρικές ομάδες κλπ. Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον μια σύγκριση της μέσης τηλεθέασης χωρίς αυτές τις πολυδάπανες συμμετοχές. Ποια είναι η μέση τηλεθέαση χωρίς αυτά τα 10-15 επετειακά γεγονότα τον χρόνο; Τελικά, βγάζουν τα λεφτά τους ή είναι σκάνδαλα και διασπάθιση του δημοσίου χρήματος (όπως ήταν η γενική αντίληψη μέχρι την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα);



Αυτά τα γεγονότα αύξαναν κάπως την μέση τηλεθέαση, αλλά όχι σε ιδιαίτερο βαθμό. Τις συγκεκριμένες εβδομάδες που έπαιζε τέτοια προγράμματα είχε μια αύξηση της τάξης το 1-3%, γενικά η ευρύτερη εικόνα δεν αλλάζει απ' αυτό.

Αλλά το θέμα με την τηλεθέαση δεν είναι αν βγάζουν τα λεφτά τους, γιατί η ΕΡΤ δεν βασίζεται στην τηλεθέαση για διαφημίσεις. Το θέμα με την τηλεθέαση έχει ως εξής: η AGB αποδίδει τηλεθεάσεις και η διαφημιστική πίτα μοιράζεται ανάλογα με αυτές, με αναγωγή σε τηλεμερίδιο Χ ώρες λειτουργίας του σταθμού / 24. Απ' αυτήν την διαδικασία εξαιρείται η ΕΡΤ, στην οποία αποδίδεται ένα μικρό μέρος της πίτας -το οποίο, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, είναι στάνταρ-, ασχέτως τηλεθέασης.

Αν πάλι το εννοείς από την άποψη του αν άξιζε να δίνονται αυτά τα λεφτά για να τα βλέπουν οι Χ λίγοι τηλεθεατές, σαφώς και άξιζε. Λέμε συχνά ότι παιδεία δεν είναι μόνο το σχολείο και όντως το κράτος μπορεί να παρέχει έστω ερεθίσματα παιδείας μέσα από την κρατική τηλεόραση. Υπήρχαν αρκετά τέτοια προγράμματα και είχαν μικρή τηλεθέαση γιατί γενικά ο κόσμος προτιμά να βλέπει βυζιά και κώλους στο Σταρ. Δεν κατακρίνω τον κόσμο γι' αυτό, αλλά δεν θέλω και να εκλείψουν οι εκπομπές ποιότητας απλά και μόνο επειδή έχουν μικρή τηλεθέαση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 14, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Το βασικό ζητούμενο για μένα είναι ο πλουραλισμός. Να υπάρχουν όσο γίνεται περισσότερα, ανταγωνιστικά και ανεξάρτητα μεταξύ τους μέσα, ώστε η ενημέρωση να μην βρίσκεται στα χέρια ενός, είτε του κράτους είτε κάποιου ιδιώτη. Ύστερα, είναι στο χέρι του ακροατή να αναδείξει τα μέσα που τον εκφράζουν καλύτερα. Τώρα, αν δεν μας αρέσει η επιλογή του, αυτό είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο.



Όμως δεν τέθηκε ποτέ ζήτημα πλουραλισμού. Σαφώς και θέλουμε *και* ιδιωτική τηλεόραση. Θυμίζω ότι η ανακοίνωση της κομισιόν επισημαίνει ότι η ύπαρξη της κρατικής τηλεόρασης εξυπηρετεί σαν συμφέρον την πολυφωνία και τον πλουραλισμό.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 14, 2013)

Ναι, ομολογουμένως ξεστράτισα λίγο από το θέμα του νήματος. Έγραψα τα παραπάνω για να εξηγήσω ποια είναι, κατά τη γνώμη μου τουλάχιστον, η αξία των ιδιωτικών ΜΜΕ, δεδομένου ότι νωρίτερα αμφισβητήθηκε —ορθώς— η ανεξαρτησία και η αντικειμενικότητά τους. 
Η ύπαρξη κρατικών καναλιών εξυπακούεται ότι προσθέτει στον πλουραλισμό. Μια επιπλέον πηγή πληροφόρησης είναι πάντοτε όφελος.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 14, 2013)

Πιθανόν ο λόγος που ο Πρωθυπουργός αποδέχθηκε τη συγκεκριμένη εισήγηση (από http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid=22767&subid=2&pubid=63842905):


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 14, 2013)

το www.ert.gr/webtv/‎
πουλήθηκε στο ολλανδικό
http://www.trilab.com/
website ontwikkeling, email marketing, online applicaties


----------



## rogne (Jun 14, 2013)

Και ένας άλλος πιθανός λόγος: ψηφιακές συχνότητες.


----------



## meidei (Jun 14, 2013)

Να πω ότι παρατηρώ σημαντική διαφορά κλίματος μεταξύ ΝΕΤ και ΕΤ3 (εκπέμπουν ξεχωριστό απεργιακό πρόγραμμα).


----------



## panadeli (Jun 14, 2013)

Δηλαδή;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2013)

rogne said:


> Και ένας άλλος πιθανός λόγος: ψηφιακές συχνότητες.



Ναι, το διάβασα και αλλού αυτό με τις ψηφιακές συχνότητες, διάβασα και το άρθρο που τσιτάρει o rogne, αλλά εξακολουθώ να μην το καταλαβαίνω. Να πω τι ξέρω εγώ, χωρίς να διεκδικώ κανένα αλάθητο.

Όπως έχουμε διαβάσει σε πολλά σημεία αυτές τις ημέρες, οι σταθμοί της ΕΡΤ είναι οι μοναδικοί που είναι *νόμιμα αδειοδοτημένοι*. Οι σταθμοί της ΕΡΤ παίζουν ψηφιακά και η ΕΡΤ έχει στη διάθεσή της έναν αριθμό από συχνότητες ως περιουσία της. Ως περιουσία της ΕΡΤ, έχει περάσει με την απόφαση Στουρνάρα στο Υπ. Οικονομικών. Άρα, οι ψηφιακές συχνότητες της ΕΡΤ δεν είναι υπό διαπραγμάτευση. Οι άλλες ψηφιακές συχνότητες, λέει το άρθρο, έχουν εκχωρηθεί στο ΤΑΙΠΕΔ για να τις βγάλει σε διαγωνισμό. Ποιες συχνότητες; Περιμένετε μισό λεπτό, θα επιστρέψω σε αυτό.

Προφανώς οι συχνότητες ανήκουν στη δημόσια και όχι στην ιδιωτική περιουσία του κράτους, για όλους τους λόγους που λέει το άρθρο, αλλά το ΤΑΙΠΕΔ δεν πουλάει μόνο. Μπορεί και να παραχωρεί τη χρήση για χρονικό διάστημα (όπως το Golden Hall και την έκταση στην Κέρκυρα) και γενικότερα, αξιοποιεί την περιουσία του Δημοσίου με τον προσφορότερο τρόπο. Άρα, εδώ, αφού δεν μπορεί να πουλήσει θα παραχωρήσει για περιορισμένο χρόνο. Από τη στιγμή που φορέας που διαχειρίζεται οτιδήποτε μεταβιβάσιμο περιουσιακό στοιχείο του Δημοσίου στην Ελλάδα είναι το ΤΑΙΠΕΔ, άρα και η διαδικασία του διαγωνισμού (που πρέπει να γίνει για εκχώρηση/εκμίσθωση κλπ) από το ΤΑΙΠΕΔ δεν θα γίνει;

Τέλος, η αναδιαπραγμάτευση για αλλαγή του συμβατικού έργου (που από όσο καταλαβαίνω από το άρθρο, κάτι τέτοιο συμβαίνει με την Digea) δεν είναι ούτε πρωτότυπο, ούτε ασυνήθιστο φαινόμενο. Το γνωρίζουμε από τα δημόσια έργα (στις καλές περιπτώσεις, όπου προκύπτει απρόβλεπτο εμπόδιο, π.χ. βυζαντινή Θεσσαλονίκη στο μετρό, και στις κακές περιπτώσεις, π.χ. αιώνιες υπερβάσεις οδικών έργων), αλλά μπορεί και να προκύψει λόγω αλλαγής συνθηκών (π.χ. αλλαγής τεχνολογίας ή μείωση καταναλωτικού ενδιαφέροντος κλπ). Εδώ, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι συμβαίνει, μάλλον ένας συνδυασμός πολλών παραγόντων (η ύφεση ρίχνει τα αναμενόμενα έσοδα, η τεχνολογία μπορεί να επιτρέπει να γίνονται τα ίδια πράγματα με πιο φτηνή τεχνολογία κλπ).

Συνοπτικά, η ψηφιοποίηση των αναλογικών καναλιών δημιουργεί χώρο για τη δραστηριοποίηση πολύ περισσότερων ψηφιακών. Χοντρικά, μέχρι οκτώ κανάλια στη θέση του ενός προηγουμένως. Όλα τα κανάλια που έχουμε τώρα στις οθόνες μας έχουν χωρέσει σε 3-4 αναλογικές θέσεις, από τις οποίες η μια είναι της ΕΡΤ που δεν είχε με τι να τις γεμίσει (και έπαιζε CNN, BBC κλπ). Στην Αττική υπήρχαν καμιά 45αριά αναλογικά κανάλια στην μπάντα UHF, που σημαίνει ότι χωράνε καμιά 350αριά ψηφιακά (στην πράξη λιγότερο λόγω δύο κέντρων εκπομπής). Πού θα βρεθούν; Ήδη έχουν αρχίσει να νοικιάζουν θέση εκπομπής (από την Digea) κάτι περιθωριακά κανάλια (όχι δεν εννοώ τα Σταρ, Αρτ κλπ). Διαφημιστικά, άσχετα.

Επειδή δεν πρόκειται να χρειαστούν όλες αυτές οι συχνότητες, οι κυβερνήσεις κρατάνε ένα ποσοστό (εκεί που ήταν τα αναλογικά κανάλια 60-69) για να τα πουλήσουν κυρίως προς παρόχους κινητής τηλεφωνίας, επειδή υπάρχει η εκτίμηση ότι με την εξέλιξη της κινητής τηλεφωνίας θα υπάρξει μεγάλη ζήτηση εύρους συχνότητας (bandwidth). Αυτές είναι οι συχνότητες που έχουν καπαρωθεί για διαγωνισμό μακροχρόνιας ενοικίασης, αλλά όπως όλοι γνωρίζουμε, ο τζίρος της κινητής πέφτει μαζί με όλη την υπόλοιπη ελληνική οικονομία. Άρα, το πότε θα εκχωρηθούν αυτές οι συχνότητες και με ποιους όρους μπορεί επίσης να οδηγήσει σε φιάσκο στιλ ΔΕΠΑ.

Τέλος, επειδή πολλοί ανακαλύψαμε τις τελευταίες μέρες την Digea με τις παρεμβάσεις στην αναμετάδοση της ΝΕΤ από τον 902: Οι προϋποθέσεις δικτύωσης των ραδιοτηλεοπτικών μέσων είναι θέμα νόμου (όχι φρέσκου, σχετικά παλιού) που μόλις τον βρω (επειδή έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι διάσπαρτος :angry: με τις μεθοδεύσεις που έχουμε συζητήσει αλλού) θα επισυνάψω. Από τον νόμο, απαγορεύεται ρητά η δικτύωση τηλεοπτικών σταθμών και επιτρέπεται των ραδιοφωνικών υπό όρους και προϋποθέσεις. Ή απαγόρευση της δικτύωσης έχει σχέση και με τη δημιουργία εθνικών και τοπικών αδειών. Δεν έχει νόημα να εκχωρείται (πολύ πιο ακριβή) εθνική άδεια και μετά να δικτυώνονται οι τοπικές άδειες σε εθνικό δίκτυο. Επίσης, κάθε κανάλι παίρνει άδεια (μη γελάς, Γιαδικιάρογλου, σε βλέπω) με βάση την υποχρέωση να παράγει 24ωρο πρωτότυπο ή αγορασμένο πρόγραμμα συγκεκριμένων προδιαγραφών (όχι ποιοτικών). Οι εξαιρέσεις (εθνικό δίκτυο) περιγράφονται συγκεκριμένα. Επομένως, είναι συμβατική υποχρέωση του εργολάβου Digea να ακολουθεί το νομικό πλαίσιο (πολύ περισσότερο σε μια εποχή που έχει θέσει θέματα για αναδιαπραγμάτευση) και να κατεβάζει διακόπτες σε κανάλια που δικτυώνονται με άλλα κανάλια.

Θα πει κάποιος, αφού νομικά η ΕΡΤ δεν υπάρχει πια, πώς δικτυώνεται ο 902 με άλλο _υπαρκτό_ κανάλι; Υποθέτω ότι αν ο 902 χρησιμοποιούσε αυτό το επιχείρημα δεν θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα, αλλά εντάξει, αρκετά τρελαθήκαμε για την ώρα.

Με την ΕΡΤ τι σχέση έχουν όμως οι ιστορίες με τις ψηφιακές συχνότητες, δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Αν μπορεί κάποιος να το εξηγήσει καλύτερα...


----------



## Earion (Jun 14, 2013)

Μπορεί να υπάρξει μεταβατική περίοδος, με την ΕΡΤ να προβάλλει πρόγραμμα.

Αντώνης Σαμαράς, τώρα, χαιρετίζοντας το συνέδριο της ΟΝΝΕΔ στο Σπόρτινγκ.

Υποχωρητικός ελιγμός;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2013)

Την μεταβατική λειτουργία της ΕΡΤ πρότεινε το βράδυ της Παρασκευής ο Πρωθυπουργός Αντώνης Σαμαράς, θέμα το οποίο θα βάλει και στο τραπέζι της συνάντησης κορυφής των τριών πολιτικών αρχηγών τη Δευτέρα. 

Ο Πρωθυπουργός βέβαια, με μια έμμεση προειδοποίηση προς Βενιζέλο - Κουβέλη, αναφέρει ότι επιθυμεί με αυτό τον τρόπο «να προχωρήσει απρόσκοπτα η συνεργασία τους» και να «αποφευχθούν περιπέτειες για το λαό». 

Αναλυτικά η πρόταση τριών σημείων του Αντώνη Σαμαρά έχει ως εξής:

«Είναι γνωστό ότι ο Υπουργός Οικονομικών, λόγω της κατάργησης της ΕΡΤ Α.Ε., έχει ήδη ορίσει για το σκοπό αυτό ειδικό διαχειριστή. Προκειμένου να δοθεί λύση στο θέμα που έχει προκύψει, προτείνω:

»1. Ο ειδικός εκκαθαριστής να ορίσει άμεσα προσωρινή επιτροπή ευρείας διακομματικής αποδοχής με σκοπό την πρόσληψη μικρού αριθμού εργαζομένων, ώστε να αρχίσει αμέσως η μετάδοση ενημερωτικού προγράμματος της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης.

»2. Έχει ήδη κατατεθεί από την κυβέρνηση στη Βουλή νομοσχέδιο για την ίδρυση νέου φορέα δημόσιας τηλεόρασης. Το νομοσχέδιο αυτό μπορεί να ψηφιστεί αμέσως την επόμενη εβδομάδα.

»3. Αναμένω αντίστοιχη στάση ευθύνης από τους πολιτικούς αρχηγούς, ώστε να προχωρήσει απρόσκοπτα η συνεργασία μεταξύ μας, να συνεχιστεί η θετική πορεία της οικονομίας και να αποφευχθούν περιπέτειες για το λαό μας».

Από την πλευρά τους η Συντονιστική Επιτροπή Απεργιακού Αγώνα της ΕΡΤ σε ψήφισμά τους αναφέρουν:

«Οι δημοσιογράφοι της ΕΡΤ συνεχίζουν με αποφασιστικότητα τον αγώνα τους για να κρατήσουν τη Δημόσια Ραδιοτηλεόραση ανοιχτή και ζωντανή. 

»Με «σύμμαχο» τον πολίτη, τους εργαζόμενους όλης της χώρας, τους επιστημονικούς και κοινωνικούς φορείς, τους ανθρώπους των Γραμμάτων και των Τεχνών, αντιστέκονται σθεναρά και ακούραστα στην υλοποίηση της κυβερνητικής απόφασης να «ρίξει μαύρο» στους δέκτες και να φιμώσει τα μικρόφωνα της ΕΡΤ.

»Με την ίδια δύναμη οι δημοσιογράφοι της δημόσιας Ραδιοτηλεόρασης θα αγωνιστούν και για να αποτρέψουν τα όποια σχέδια μελετούν οι κυβερνώντες για ένα μεταβατικό σχήμα λειτουργίας της ΕΡΤ με ρευστό και πρόσκαιρο εργασιακό καθεστώς, προκειμένου να εκτονωθούν οι πολιτικές δονήσεις, που έχουν σημειωθεί στο εσωτερικό της τρικομματικής κυβέρνησης. 

»Οι δημοσιογράφοι της ΕΡΤ θα αντισταθούν σε κάθε επιχείρηση «συναλλαγής» που στοχεύει να ανοίξει η ΕΡΤ, με κυβερνητική σφραγίδα.

»Η ΕΣΗΕΑ δηλώνει κατηγορηματικά πως κανένας δημοσιογράφος δεν θα ανταποκριθεί στην ενδεχόμενη επιχείρηση εξαγοράς και στο εμπόριο ελπίδων για ένα μεροκάματο σε μία «μαϊμού» ΕΡΤ.

»Κανένας δημοσιογράφος μέλος της ΕΣΗΕΑ, απολυμένος – κατά την κυβέρνηση- εργαζόμενος στην ΕΡΤ, είτε συνάδελφος εκτός ΕΡΤ δεν πρόκειται να αποδεχτεί να «προσφέρει τις υπηρεσίες του» στην «επιχείρηση – σκούπα» του υπουργού Οικονομικών, με δίμηνες και τρίμηνες συμβάσεις.

»Ο αγώνας για την ανοιχτή ΕΡΤ, με θεσμική κατοχύρωση, διαφανή λειτουργία, ανεξαρτησία, πολυφωνία και εργασιακή αξιοπρέπεια δεν συμβιβάζεται. Είναι αγώνας ολόκληρης της κοινωνίας και δεν επιδέχεται εκπτώσεις». 

Από τα ΝΕΑ


----------



## pidyo (Jun 14, 2013)

Earion said:


> Υποχωρητικός ελιγμός;



Αναγκαστικός υποχωρητικός ελιγμός. Το σχέδιο επίδειξης πυγμής απέτυχε και οπισθοκρότησε (έξω ιδίως).


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2013)

Αν ήμουν πρωθυπουργός και μου έκαναν «καντάδα» με το Ρέκβιεμ του Φορέ, θα δεχόμουν όλα τα αιτήματα που θα μου υπέβαλλαν μετά. Έχει αρχίσει να έχει ωραίες νότες αυτή η υπόθεση. Και έχω να παρακολουθήσω τόση τηλεόραση από τον καιρό που είχαμε τις φωτιές...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αν ήμουν πρωθυπουργός και μου έκαναν «καντάδα» με το Ρέκβιεμ του Φορέ, θα δεχόμουν όλα τα αιτήματα που θα μου υπέβαλλαν μετά. Έχει αρχίσει να έχει ωραίες νότες αυτή η υπόθεση. Και έχω να παρακολουθήσω τόση τηλεόραση από τον καιρό που είχαμε τις φωτιές...


True!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 14, 2013)

Προσωπικά προτιμώ του Βέρντι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2013)

Ακούω τις δηλώσεις των δύο της εσωτερικής τρόικας. Με τη δήλωση Σαμαρά ήλπισα ότι άρχισε να παίζει το σενάριο για τη μίνιμουμ χασούρα από κάθε πλευρά. Ακούγοντας τις ηρωικές δηλώσεις των δύο αρχίζω να αμφιβάλλω. Θα κάνουν δημόσιες διαπραγματεύσεις; Θέλουν να τους βαθμολογήσουμε όλους για ηλιθιότητα; Περιμένουμε να βγούμε από την κρίση με αυτό το πολιτικό προσωπικό;


----------



## SBE (Jun 14, 2013)

Πάντως σήμερα έτυχε να μιλήσω με κάποιους στην Ελλάδα και αναφερθήκαμε και στο θέμα της τηλεόρασης και, όπως η πρόχειρη σφυγμομέτρηση πιο πάνω, ήταν της άποψης ότι καλώς έκλεισε η ΕΡΤ, γιατί δεν γινόταν αλλιώς κλπ κλπ. Κι επειδή τα ίδια διαβάζω και σε διάφορα ιντερνετικά σχόλια, αναρωτιέμαι μήπως:
α. είχα ελλιπή ενημέρωση και είδα μόνο μία πλευρά και επηρεάστηκα (ομολογώ ότι η κύρια ενημέρωσή μου ήταν η Λεξιλογία, και γενικότερα το ιντερνετ)
β. κάτι δεν πάει καλά με μένα που δεν έχω πρόβλημα με την ΕΡΤ
γ. κάτι δεν πάει καλά με τους εν Ελλάδι που έχουν πρόβλημα με την ΕΡΤ
δ. όλα μαζί

Για όλα τα άλλα, θα επανέρθω.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2013)

Πού να βγάλεις άκρη με τις δημοσκοπήσεις; Υπάρχει κι αυτή:

Αντίθετοι με το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ εμφανίζεται το 65% των ερωτηθέντων σε δημοσκόπηση της VPRC και του tvxs.gr. Η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των πολιτών τοποθετείται κάθετα ενάντια στο πραξικοπηματικό κλείσιμο της δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης και την απόλυση χιλιάδων εργαζομένων της.
http://www.thebest.gr/news/index/viewStory/203970

Ο άλλος την παρουσιάζει ως εξής:
Η εταιρεία δημοσκοπήσεων VPRC, η οποία ανήκει στον Χριστόφορο Βερναρδάκη, στενό φίλο του Αλέξη Τσίπρα, δίνει προβάδισμα 2,5 μονάδων στο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ έναντι της ΝΔ και δείχνεί ότι η πλειοψηφία των πολιτών τάσσεται κατά της κυβερνητικής απόφασης για «λουκέτο» στην ΕΡΤ. 
http://www.gazzetta.gr/plus/article...ti-65-ton-politon-den-thelei-na-kleisei-i-ert

Πολυφωνία, ρε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2013)

Τις δημοσκοπήσεις τις κοιτάζουμε κατά εταιρεία, διαχρονικά και σαν φωτογραφία της στιγμής. Με λίγο γκούγκλισμα, βρήκα ότι τον Μάρτιο και τον Απρίλιο οι αντίστοιχες δημοσκοπήσεις της VPRC έδιναν:



Κόμμα | Μάρτιος | Απρίλιος |Ιούνιος
ΣΥΡΙΖΑ | 31% | 29,5 | 29
ΝΔ |28,5% | 27 | 26,5
ΠΑΣΟΚ | 6% | 7 | 7
ΑΝΕΛ | 5,5% | 6 |6
Χρυσή Αυγή | 11% |13 |14
ΔΗΜΑΡ | 5,5% |4,5 |4,5
ΚΚΕ | 6% | 7 |7
Εγώ σταθερή διαφορά στην κορυφή βλέπω και κερδισμένα τα δύο πρώτα κόμματα δεν τα βλέπω σε αυτή τη σειρά.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 14, 2013)

Πάντως εφιαλτικότερο σενάριο από το να γίνουν εκλογές και να βγει αποτέλεσμα παρόμοιο με αυτό της παραπάνω δημοσκόπησης δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ. Να μην βγαίνει κυβέρνηση με τίποτα και η Χρυσή Αυγή να έχει διπλασιάσει τις έδρες της. :scared:


----------



## meidei (Jun 14, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Δηλαδή;



Αν ήταν για εμένα: 

Πχ, μέρος από τα θέματα που θα παίξουν αύριο


+ ότι κάνουν διάλογο με τον κόσμο για το πώς πρέπει να είναι από εδώ και πέρα η δημόσια τηλεόραση. 
+ ότι σε διάφορες φάσεις οι δημοσιογράφοι είπαν "Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τόσο καιρό δεν βγάζαμε αυτά τα θέματα στον αέρα, μόνο μεταξύ μας τα λέγαμε". Αυτοκριτική.

Η ΕΤ1/ΝΕΤ παραμένει αυτοαναφορική και αμυνόμενη. Όχι ότι δεν είναι κατανοητό, αλλά τουλάχιστον στην ΕΤ3 με πείθουν ότι δεν θέλουν την αμαρτωλή ΕΡΤ™ που υπήρχε μέχρι τώρα. 

Όχι τίποτε άλλο, αλλά για τους βόρειους είχα και μια εντύπωση ότι είχαν τάσεις συντηρητισμού


----------



## panadeli (Jun 14, 2013)

Ναι, εσένα ρωτούσα. :)
Δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση η διαφορά. Επειδή συχνά-πυκνά παρακολουθώ τα δελτία ειδήσεων και κάποιες εκπομπές λόγου της ΕΤ3, πρέπει να πω ότι οι δημοσιογράφοι της γενικά τηρούν ψύχραιμη στάση απέναντι στα πράγματα.

Παρελθοντικό χρόνο έπρεπε να βάλω στα ρήματα, ε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Πάντως εφιαλτικότερο σενάριο από το να γίνουν εκλογές και να βγει αποτέλεσμα παρόμοιο με αυτό της παραπάνω δημοσκόπησης δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ. Να μην βγαίνει κυβέρνηση με τίποτα και η Χρυσή Αυγή να έχει διπλασιάσει τις έδρες της. :scared:


Γιατί δεν βγαίνει κυβέρνηση; Σύριζα-ΠΑΣΟΚ-ΔΗΜΑΡ περνάνε άνετα το 40,5% και με το μπόνους φτάνουν γύρω στους 175 βουλευτές. Χώρια που αν πει τότε ο Βενιζέλος για Εθνική Διαπραγματευτική Ομάδα, μπορεί η ΝΔ να πει «εμείς μπαίνουμε μέσα»...


----------



## panadeli (Jun 14, 2013)

Θα συνεργαστεί ο Τσίπρας με Κουβέλη και -ακόμη χειρότερα- Βενιζέλο; 
Μακάρι, αλλά έτσι όπως έχει φροντίσει όλους τους τελευταίους μήνες να κάψει κάθε δυνατή γέφυρα, δεν το βλέπω καθόλου εύκολο. Άσε που ένα τέτοιο ενδεχόμενο θα συναντούσε σκληρότατη αντίδραση στο εσωτερικό του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2013)

Στις κυβερνήσεις συνεργασίας (πρέπει να) συνεργάζονται κόμματα και πολιτικές. Κανονικά, οι αρχηγοί (θα έπρεπε να) είναι αναλώσιμοι...


----------



## panadeli (Jun 14, 2013)

Συμφωνώ 100%. Αλλά ότι συμφωνώ εγώ δεν λέει κάτι.
Πάντως με αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω δεν ήθελα να υπονοήσω ότι είναι θέμα ηγεσιών. Εξάλλου, τον Τσίπρα τον θεωρώ μετριοπαθή σε σχέση με τους περισσότερους στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Όμως δεν υπάρχει στο εσωτερικό του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ κάποιο υπαρκτό ρεύμα που να συζητάει καν το ενδεχόμενο συνεργασίας με ΠΑΣΟΚ-ΔΗΜΑΡ.


----------



## anef (Jun 15, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Το βασικό ζητούμενο για μένα είναι ο πλουραλισμός. Να υπάρχουν όσο γίνεται περισσότερα, ανταγωνιστικά και ανεξάρτητα μεταξύ τους μέσα, ώστε η ενημέρωση να μην βρίσκεται στα χέρια ενός, είτε του κράτους είτε κάποιου ιδιώτη.



Το πρόβλημα είναι πως και οι ιδιώτες και το κράτος έχουν συλλογικά τα _ίδια _συμφέροντα και βρίσκονται σε αγαστή συνεργασία, άρα δεν είναι ανεξάρτητα μεταξύ τους, όπως λες. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι πλουραλισμός τύπου οδοντόπαστας -άλλη έχει γεύση μέντας, άλλη μπλε ρίγες κλπ., αλλά όλες κάνουν το ίδιο πράγμα. Ανταγωνισμός φυσικά υπάρχει, αλλά αφορά τα κέρδη τους, όχι το είδος της ενημέρωσης/προπαγάνδας.

Έχεις παρατηρήσει να παρουσιάζουν την οικονομική κρίση και τα αίτιά της, τις απεργίες, τους μετανάστες, το ασφαλιστικό ή την «ανάπτυξη» με σημαντικά διαφορετικό τρόπο; Υπάρχουν, προφανώς, και διαφορές: πεντάλεπτο Μαριάννας Βαρδινογιάννη, ας πούμε, δεν έχουν όλα τα κανάλια (το MEGA, νομίζω, την πάει για αγιοποίηση - κατά λάθος έχει προηγηθεί η μουμιοποίηση :)). Η διαφορά που εγώ μπορώ να εντοπίσω ανάμεσα στα ιδιωτικά και τα κρατικά (και όχι δημόσια, φυσικά) κανάλια είναι στο πολιτιστικό κομμάτι κυρίως. Ακόμα κι εκεί, όμως, ο πολιτισμός που προωθείται είναι αυτός της Eurovision.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 15, 2013)

"Δύο πράγματα νομίζω θα θυμόμαστε όταν/αν περάσει ο κατακλυσμός των ημερών. Την κίνηση Σαμαρά που έκανε την παρθενική του απόπειρα για τον εξορθολογισμό του Δημοσίου στην ΕΡΤ με τρόπο πρόχειρο και βάρβαρο και την δολοφονική απεργιακή επίθεση της ΕΣΗΕΑ και της ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ κατά των ετοιμόρροπων ΜΜΕ.

Ο Σαμαράς θα είχε πολλούς συμμάχους αν δεν βιαζόταν ή αν δεν έχει στο μυαλό του κάτι που δεν γνωρίζουμε, πέρα από τα χιλιογραμμένα σενάρια. Θα τον στήριζε η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία της κοινής γνώμης, ακόμα και οι έντιμοι εργαζόμενοι στην ΕΡΤ, διότι όλοι συνομολογούν πως το φαγοπότι και οι ρεμούλες έπρεπε να τελειώνουν. Θα τον στήριζαν ευρωπαϊκοί παράγοντες και ΜΜΕ, ενώ τώρα τους έχει απέναντί του. Είχε ένα έτοιμο σχεδόν πόνημα (Αλιβιζάτος, Μόσιαλος, Καψής) που θα μπορούσε με κάποιες διορθώσεις να περάσει στη Βουλή. Θα είχε εξ αρχής τη στήριξη των δύο εταίρων του. Οι μόνοι που θα αντιδρούσαν, όπως κάνουν σε κάθε αλλαγή που θίγει τη στενή συντεχνία, θα ήταν οι συνδικαλιστές, κάποιοι παραγωγοί λαμόγια και λίγοι χρυσοπληρωμένοι δημοσιογράφοι της ΕΡΤ.
Ίσως να έφθαναν σε ακραίες κινήσεις, αποδυναμωμένοι όμως. Τώρα έκανε αυτός την ακραία κίνηση σβήνοντας το σήμα! Κάτι περισσότερο από έγκλημα: Λάθος.

Το θέμα της απεργίας ΠΟΕΣΥ-ΕΣΗΕΑ σε εφημερίδες, τηλεοράσεις και ραδιόφωνα είναι συναφές με την κρίση στην ΕΡΤ, διότι ταυτίστηκε εξ αρχής με αυτή. Ομολογώ πως δεν περίμενα πιο συνετή αντίδραση από τους συνδικαλιστές αυτούς, διότι το παρελθόν τους πρόδιδε τη συνέχεια. Τι έχουν καταφέρει με τις συνεχείς απεργίες που αποτελούν παγκόσμιο ρεκόρ; Απολύτως τίποτα! Μια επαναστατική κομματική γυμναστική ήταν και είναι δυστυχώς. Τι κάνουν ωστόσο σε δεκάδες μεγάλες εφημερίδες της Ευρώπης που αντιμετωπίζουν παρόμοια οικονομικά προβλήματα, λόγω γενικευμένης κρίσης; Μαζεύονται συνδικαλιστές, εκπρόσωποι εργαζομένων και εργοδοτών, ακούει ο ένας τον άλλο, δίχως στόκο στ’ αυτιά, μετράνε αριθμούς, και προσπαθούν να μειώσουν το κόστος λειτουργίας, με όσο το δυνατό λιγότερες απώλειες. Έτσι βγαίνουν πέρα, προσδοκώντας καλύτερες μέρες.

Ίσως πολλοί το αγνοούν: Περίπου το 80-85% των εσόδων μιας εφημερίδας προέρχεται από τις δημοσιευμένες ρεκλάμες, το υπόλοιπο από τις πωλήσεις. Σε όλα τα κανάλια της ιδιωτικής τηλεόρασης υπάρχουν έσοδα μόνο από διαφημίσεις, διότι τα βλέπουμε δωρεάν. Εδώ και δυο τρία χρόνια η διαφήμιση έχει πέσει σε μηδενικά επίπεδα, διότι ποιος επιχειρηματίας διαφημίζει σε ανύπαρκτους, λόγω κρίσης, καταναλωτές; Χρεωμένες, λοιπόν, με ορατούς και αόρατους τρόπους, εφημερίδες – κ α ι κ ο μ μ α τ ι κ έ ς- προσπαθούν να επιβιώσουν και μαζί μ’ αυτές και οι συνάδελφοι. Να θυμηθούμε τις απανωτές απολύσεις συναδέλφων του Ριζοσπάστη που δεν έκανε τίποτα άλλο παρά να εφαρμόσει την απεχθή καπιταλιστική συνταγή: Δεν βγαίνω, άρα μειώνω το κόστος, δηλαδή απολύω. Τον ίδιο δρόμο έχουν τραβήξει και φοβούμαι πως θα τραβήξουν στο ορατό μέλλον και οι άλλες –κομματικές ή όχι- εφημερίδες. Και τι κάνει η ΕΣΗΕΑ; Μα φυσικά απεργίες! Χθες η Δικαιοσύνη κήρυξε παράνομη και καταχρηστική την απεργία της στα ΜΜΕ. Οι αμετανόητοι συνδικαλιστές την συνέχισαν με κάποια αδιόρατα «άλλα αιτήματα».

Το είπαν εύστοχα κάποιοι: Ο Σαμαράς έριξε μαύρο στην ΕΡΤ, η ΕΣΗΕΑ-ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ ρίχνει μαύρο στην ενημέρωση του ελληνικού λαού. Και θα πρόσθετα: Μια μαχαιριά στην επιβίωση των ελλήνων δημοσιογράφων. Γυρίζει, άραγε, αυτό το θολό ποτάμι πίσω; Δεν γνωρίζω. Ίσως εξαρτάται, στην περίπτωση της ΕΡΤ, από την ψύχραιμη οπισθοχώρηση του Σαμαρά. Ίσως στο πεδίο της ενεργού δημοσιογραφίας, από τα αναχώματα, από τις αντιστάσεις, από τις ψύχραιμες αντιδράσεις των συναδέλφων μου, που- ας ελπίσουμε- δεν ανέχονται πλέον να τους αναγκάζουν οι επαναστάτες συνδικαλιστές να μεταδίδουν « απεργιακό δελτίο ειδήσεων» (!), με απειλή το «γκουλάγκ» της διαγραφής."


*Του Κώστα Ρεσβάνη.*

http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.media&id=25272


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 15, 2013)

anef said:


> Το πρόβλημα είναι πως και οι ιδιώτες και το κράτος έχουν συλλογικά τα _ίδια _συμφέροντα και βρίσκονται σε αγαστή συνεργασία, άρα δεν είναι ανεξάρτητα μεταξύ τους, όπως λες. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι πλουραλισμός τύπου οδοντόπαστας -άλλη έχει γεύση μέντας, άλλη μπλε ρίγες κλπ., αλλά όλες κάνουν το ίδιο πράγμα. Ανταγωνισμός φυσικά υπάρχει, αλλά αφορά τα κέρδη τους, όχι το είδος της ενημέρωσης/προπαγάνδας.



Εντάξει, anef, ξέρουμε ότι θα ήθελες να υπήρχαν κανάλια που να παρουσιάζουν την δική σου πλευρά της προπαγάνδας, που εσύ θα ονόμαζες "ανεξάρτητη ενημέρωση". Αλλά μην μπερδεύουμε την σφαιρική ενημέρωση με τις πλευρές της προπαγάνδας. Αυτό πάντως που οραματίζεσαι δεν έχει καμμιά σχέση με ανεξάρτητη ενημέρωση.


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2013)

Σε σχέση με αυτό που γράφει η anef στο #241, να αναφέρω το δικό μου πρόβλημα. Προσωπικά θα ήθελα να έχω σφαιρική ενημέρωση, δηλαδή και τα ουσιαστικά γεγονότα να μπορώ να τα πληροφορούμαι, αλλά και αναλύσεις να διαβάζω από διαφορετικές σκοπιές. Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει αρκετή πληροφορία στο διαδίκτυο πια και έχουμε το πρόβλημα του χρόνου: πώς να προλάβεις να τα δεις όλα και να ξεσκαρτάρεις;

Αν ξέρετε κάποιον ιστότοπο που να λειτουργεί όχι μόνο σαν συναθροιστής αλλά και σαν όσο γίνεται πιο αντικειμενικός «ξεσκαρταριστής», πείτε τον, θα με υποχρεώσετε.

Άλλο:
Αν ακούτε αρκετή ΕΡΤ αυτές τις μέρες: έχει απευθύνει κανείς την ερώτηση προς τους δημοσιογράφους, που μου δίνουν την εντύπωση ότι μιλάνε κάπως πιο ελεύθερα από την 11/6, πώς θα ήθελαν να διασφαλιστεί η πολυφωνία στο όποιο αύριο του σταθμού;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 15, 2013)

Αναθεώρηση της απόφασης για την ΕΡΤ ζητεί ο Μάρτιν Σουλτς


----------



## daeman (Jun 15, 2013)

...
*Οικονομική εξουσία και ΜΜΕ στην εποχή της κρίσης: μια άσκηση χαρτογράφησης*

Το 2008, πριν από το ξέσπασμα της οικονομικής κρίσης, είχα ξεκινήσει μια προσπάθεια χαρτογράφησης του ιδιοκτησιακού καθεστώτος των ελληνικών ΜΜΕ.
...
Το βασικό συμπέρασμα ήταν ότι ο έλεγχος των ΜΜΕ στην Ελλάδα ασκείται από μια δεκάδα χρηματιστικών πόλων/οικογενειών των οποίων τα συμφέροντα έχουν διακλαδώσεις στο σύνολο σχεδόν της οικονομίας.

Οι σχέσεις των παραγόντων αυτών χαρακτηρίζονται καταρχήν από έναν οξύ ανταγωνισμό σε συγκεκριμένους οικονομικούς τομείς αλλά ταυτόχρονα από κοινά συμφέροντα σε άλλους. 

Η διαμόρφωση αυτή καταλήγει σε προσωρινές συγκρούσεις και συμμαχίες των οποίων οι πρωταγωνιστές εναλλάσσονται χωρίς όμως να επηρεάζονται τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά του επικοινωνιακού συστήματος στο σύνολο του.

Εκείνη η δουλειά κυκλοφόρησε σε μορφή εκτενούς κεφαλαίου στο συλλογικό τόμο _Ο κόσμος της Τηλεόρασης_, υπό την επιμέλεια της Ιωάννας Βώβου, στις Εκδόσεις Ηρόδοτος.
...
Πέντε χρόνια μετά την πρώτη μου προσπάθεια, εν μέσω κρίσης, επανέλαβα την άσκηση χαρτογράφησης με στόχο να δω αν κάτι άλλαξε στη δομή του ελληνικού μηντιακού συστήματος και στις σχέσεις του με την οικονομική εξουσία.







*Επεξήγηση του χάρτη*: τα ανθρωπόμορφα σχήματα συμβολίζουν άτομα ή οικογένειες που έχουν υπό τον έλεγχο τους ΜΜΕ, τα παραλληλόγραμμα συμβολίζουν έντυπα και ραδιόφωνα, τα τετράγωνα συμβολίζουν τηλεοπτικά κανάλια, τα δεκάγωνα εταιρείες ή συγκροτήματα του τομέα των ΜΜΕ και της πολιτιστικής βιομηχανίας, τα διαφανή δεκάγωνα συμβολίζουν εταιρείες ή συγκροτήματα εκτός του τομέα, οι συνεχείς γραμμές συμβολίζουν σχέσεις ιδιοκτησίας ή συμμετοχής, οι διακεκομμένες γραμμές συμβολίζουν άλλου είδους σχέσεις ή πρώην συμμετοχές. Ο πίνακας έγινε με το πρόγραμμα Creatly. Τα δεδομένα έχουν συλλεχθεί μέσω ΕΣΡ και από τον Τύπο. Eδώ μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε το χάρτη σε μορφή PDF με μεγαλύτερη ευκρίνεια. Ο χάρτης είναι work in progress, οπότε παρατηρήσεις και διορθώσεις είναι ευπρόσδεκτες.
...
Όπως και πριν το 2008, οι κυρίαρχοι παίκτες αντλούν τον πλούτο και την επιρροή τους από δραστηριότητες οι οποίες είτε είναι άμεσα εξαρτώμενες από δημόσιο χρήμα όπως οι κατασκευές (Μπόμπολας), είτε έχουν μονοπωλιακή δομή όπως τα πετρελαιοειδή (Βαρδινογιάννης), είτε επιχαίρουν ιδιαίτερης μεταχείρισης από το κράτος (όπως οι εφοπλιστές Αλαφούζος και Κυριακού).

Με άλλα λόγια, παρόλη την οικονομική κρίση, ο ελληνικός καπιταλισμός και οι μηντιακές του απολήξεις παραμένουν προσκολλημένες σε κρατικοδίαιτες και προστατευόμενες αγορές. 

Απόδειξη για αυτό είναι το γεγονός ότι οι νεοεισαχθέντες παράγοντες στο χώρο των ΜΜΕ όπως οι οικογένειες Ρέστη, Κοπελούζου, Γιαννακόπουλου, Μαρινάκη, Κυριακίδη-Λαυρεντιάδη έχουν παρόμοιας υφής δραστηριότητες.

Υπάρχουν βέβαια και κάποιες αλλαγές σε σχέση με το 2008. 

*Η πρώτη από αυτές* είναι η ενίσχυση του εφοπλιστικού λόμπι. Αυτό εξηγείται από το γεγονός ότι οι εφοπλιστές επηρεάζονται πολύ λίγο έως ελάχιστα από την κατάσταση στην ελληνική οικονομία. Αυτό τους επιτρέπει να έχουν υψηλή ρευστότητα εν μέσω κρίσης την οποία επενδύουν και στα ΜΜΕ.

*Η δεύτερη αλλαγή* είναι το γεγονός ότι τουλάχιστον τέσσερις από τους μεγαλοπαράγοντες των ΜΜΕ είναι υπόδικοι ή φυγόδικοι (Κουρής, Γιαννίκος, Κυριακίδης, Λαυρεντιάδης), σημάδι ότι οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι ακόμη και για τέτοιου είδους πολυτάλαντους επιχειρηματίες. 

*Η τρίτη αλλαγή* σε σχέση με το 2008 είναι η ανάδειξη του διαδικτύου ως βασικού επικοινωνιακού και οικονομικού επίδικου για την οικονομική εξουσία στην Ελλάδα.

Παρατηρείται μάλιστα το φαινόμενο οι γόνοι πλούσιων οικογενειών να δημιουργούν εταιρείες που παράγουν ενημερωτικούς και ψυχαγωγικούς ιστότοπους (Κοπελούζος, Γιαννακόπουλος κλπ.). 

Σε αυτούς πρέπει να προστεθούν και μεγαλοδημοσιογράφοι όπως ο Χατζηνικολάου, ο Ευαγγελάτος και ο Τριανταφυλλόπουλος οι οποίοι δημιούργησαν δημοφιλείς ιστότοπους τα τελευταία χρόνια.

*Η τέταρτη αλλαγή* σε σχέση με το 2008 είναι η εκατόμβη που επήρθε στις μηντιακές ναυαρχίδες των εν λόγω συγκροτημάτων λόγω της οικονομικής συγκυρίας: χιλιάδες απολύσεις, εκκαθαρίσεις επιχειρήσεων, μη πληρωμή δεδουλευμένων κλπ.

Στην εποχή των ισχνών αγελάδων τα αφεντικά των ελληνικών ΜΜΕ έδειξαν το πιο σκληρό και εκδικητικό τους πρόσωπο προς τους εργαζομένους και τους συνεργάτες τους.

Η στρατηγική που φαίνεται να υιοθετούν πλέον είναι η αναδίπλωση τους σε δραστηριότητες οι οποίες είτε μπορούν στο μέλλον να αποφέρουν κέρδη μετά από τη βίαιη αναπροσαρμογή στα νέα δεδομένα (πχ. ραδιόφωνα με χαμηλό κόστος λειτουργίας), είτε συνεχίζουν να είναι χρήσιμες ως μέσα πίεσης προς την πολιτική εξουσία και χειραγώγησης της κοινής γνώμης (ζημιογόνα κανάλια και εφημερίδες). 

Αυτό εξηγεί για παράδειγμα την επικείμενη, ιδιαίτερα οδυνηρή, ανακεφαλαιοποίηση του Μέγκα στην οποία θα συμμετέχουν Ψυχάρης, Μπόμπολας και Βαρδινογιάννης η οποία αναμένεται να τους κοστίσει 15 με 20 εκ. Ευρώ.

*Τέλος, στην σημερινή συγκυρία* ενισχύεται ο ρόλος των τραπεζών οι οποίες σε πολλές περιπτώσεις προχωρούν σε πλειστηριασμούς ΜΜΕ που ήλθαν στα χέρια τους λόγω χρεών των ιδιοκτητών. Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις μάλιστα οι πλειστηριασμοί αφορούν και (ληγμένες) άδειες εκμετάλλευσης δημόσιων συχνοτήτων. 

Από τα παραπάνω διαφαίνεται καθαρά ότι υπό τις παρούσες συνθήκες δεν είναι δυνατό να λειτουργήσει με υγιή τρόπο η δημόσια σφαίρα. 

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει πλέον πλήρης αδυναμία επαρκούς και αντικειμενικής ενημέρωσης ενός μεγάλου κομματιού του πληθυσμού και δη των πιο ευάλωτων ομάδων όπως τα λαϊκά στρώματα και οι ηλικιωμένοι οι οποίοι και εξαρτώνται σε υπερθετικό βαθμό από την τηλεόραση. 

*Γίνεται λοιπόν κατανοητό ότι η μόνη δυνατή λύση στο πρόβλημα, στο πλαίσιο μιας γενικότερης πολιτικής αλλαγής, θα ήταν η εκ βάθρων αλλαγή του ρυθμιστικού πλαισίου για τα ραδιοτηλεοπτικά ΜΜΕ προς την κατεύθυνση αυστηροποίησης των περιορισμών ενάντια στην οικονομική συγκέντρωση και η επανεξέταση της χρήσης των δημόσιων συχνοτήτων.*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2013)

Πολύ καλή δουλειά!

Μου αρέσει και ο διακριτικός χρωματισμός που θα μπορούσε να παραπέμπει σε πολιτικές ή αθλητικές συμμαχίες --αλλά γιατί, άραγε, κίτρινα του καπετάνιου;

Το σύστημα Τράγκα δεν βλέπω.

Άντε, και ένα αντίστοιχο της ΕΡΤ να φτιάξει κάποιος, να ξέρουμε με ποιον μιλάμε και από ποιον ακούμε τι...


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2013)

Σε στραβώνει λιγάκι, ακόμα και στο PDF, για να το διαβάσεις — αλλά σε ξεστραβώνει κιόλας. Είναι πολλά τα μέσα που δεν ήξερα σε ποιον ανήκουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2013)

Το πιντιέφι μεγαλώνει, αν το αποθηκεύσεις... :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 15, 2013)

...
Είχα βρει και το 2011 άλλη μορφή του χάρτη, με επεξεργασμένα τα γραφικά και λογότυπα σταθμών και επιχειρήσεων και φωτογραφίες μεγαλοϊδιοκτητών, αλλά δεν τον είχα αποθηκεύσει, παρά μόνο σαν σελιδοδείκτη, και τον έφαγε η μαρμάγκα του διαδικτύου. Στο άρθρο όπου παραπέμπω έχει άλλους δυο, του 2008 και άλλον ένα, όπως γράφει εκεί «πολύ καλύτερο ως προς τη πληρότητα και την λεπτομέρεια του αλλά πάσχει λίγο από γραφιστικής άποψης.»


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2013)

Τεχνική πληροφορία:
Τα πεντέφια έχω κανονίσει (με ρύθμιση του ιστοπλοϊκού) να τα διαβάζω πάντα στον Adobe, όπου φυσικά το μέγεθος των χαρακτήρων προσαρμόζεται αμέσως στο προσφορότερο. Κουραστικό είναι μόνο αν θέλεις να έχεις πλήρη εποπτεία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 15, 2013)

Καλή δουλειά αλλά πολύ απλουστευτική για το σύγχρονο γίγνεσθαι. Δεν είμαστε στο 1900 όπου μια εταιρεία = ένα πρόσωπο/ιδιοκτήτης. Πολύ περισσότερο που αρκετά από αυτά τα μέσα δεν είναι ιδιοκτησία μόνο μιας εταιρείας. Μπορεί π.χ. μια εταιρεία του Βαρδινογιάννη να είναι μέτοχος με 5% σε ένα μέσο και ο ίδιος ο Βαρδινογιάννης να έχει το 5% των μετοχών της εν λόγω εταιρείας (εντελώς θεωρητικά, δηλαδή, ισούται με 0,25% επιρροή). Δεν θέλω να πω μ' αυτό ότι δεν υπάρχει διαπλοκή συμφερόντων αρκετά κλειστών ομάδων, αλλά δεν είναι τόσο απλό και μικρό το σχήμα, όπως παρουσιάζεται. Το λέω αυτό γιατί για πολλούς είναι αυτονόητο, υπάρχει όμως κόσμος που διαβάζει τέτοια διαγράμματα ακριβώς στην μορφή που παρουσιάζονται. Η παρατήρηση αυτή σημαίνει για το σχήμα ότι ένα μέσο δεν χειραγωγείται τόσο άμεσα από έναν μέτοχο ούτε προβάλλει τόσο άμεσα τα συμφέροντά του, απ' την στιγμή που δεν έχει τον οριστικό έλεγχο στην πλειοψηφία. Σημειώνω βέβαια πως ένα άτομο μπορεί να ασκεί επιρροή σε ένα μέσο ακόμη κι αν δεν είναι μεγαλομέτοχος ή ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι ο μεγαλύτερος μέτοχος. Υπάρχουν, δε, περιπτώσεις που με 5% μπορεί κάποιος να είναι ο μεγαλύτερος μέτοχος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Υπάρχουν, δε, περιπτώσεις που με 5% μπορεί κάποιος να είναι ο μεγαλύτερος μέτοχος.


Αυτά διαβάζουν πασόκοι και δημαρίτες και σε πιστεύουν... :lol:


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> υπάρχει όμως κόσμος που διαβάζει τέτοια διαγράμματα ακριβώς στην μορφή που παρουσιάζονται.


Και τι να κάνουμε, να τους ξεψεκάσουμε; Εδώ πολλά θαψίματα πληροφοριών γίνονται για να μη χαθεί κάποιο γερό διαφημιστικό κονδύλι.


----------



## anef (Jun 15, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Εντάξει, anef, ξέρουμε ότι θα ήθελες να υπήρχαν κανάλια που να παρουσιάζουν την δική σου πλευρά της προπαγάνδας, που εσύ θα ονόμαζες "ανεξάρτητη ενημέρωση". Αλλά μην μπερδεύουμε την σφαιρική ενημέρωση με τις πλευρές της προπαγάνδας. Αυτό πάντως που οραματίζεσαι δεν έχει καμμιά σχέση με ανεξάρτητη ενημέρωση.



Εγώ δεν θα ονόμαζα «ανεξάρτητη» απολύτως καμία ενημέρωση. Θα ήθελα ενημέρωση _εξαρτημένη _από τα συμφέροντα όσων παράγουν τον κοινωνικό πλούτο, καθόλου ανεξάρτητη επομένως. Αυτό που νομίζεις, λοιπόν, πως οραματίζομαι δεν είναι αυτό που οραματίζομαι. Λες πως θα ήθελα να υπάρχουν κανάλια που να παρουσιάζουν τη «δική μου πλευρά της προπαγάνδας». Πώς τυχαίνει, κατά τη γνώμη σου, και δεν υπάρχουν; Πώς και δεν υπάρχει κανένα κανάλι, είτε κρατικό είτε ιδιωτικό, που να δείχνει πρώτη είδηση ένα εργατικό «ατύχημα» στα κάτεργα των μεγαλοεργολάβων-τραπεζιτών-καναλαρχών; Να δείχνει πρώτη είδηση τις οικολογικές καταστροφές που προκαλούν τα καράβια των εφοπλιστάδων μας; Να παρουσιάζει τις συνθήκες δουλείας στις οποίες δουλεύουν χιλιάδες ενοικιαζόμενοι εργαζόμενοι; Να ξεκινάει, ας πούμε, τις ειδήσεις του κάθε μέρα με ένα δελτίο εκμετάλλευσης μεταναστών ανά την Ελλάδα; Να εξηγεί πώς καταληστεύτηκαν τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία τόσα χρόνια; Να παρουσιάζει, αντί για τις λαμογιές των λίγων, την έντιμη, σκληρή, καθημερινή δουλειά των πολλών;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 15, 2013)

Προφανώς έχουμε διαφορετική άποψη για το τι συνιστά υποψηφιότητα για πρώτη είδηση. Ο καθένας μας έχει διαφορετική άποψη. Να, εσύ για παράδειγμα θα θεωρούσες άξιο πρώτης είδησης την παρουσίαση των δυσκολιών που αντιμετωπίζει ο Σάκης ο ντελιβεράς για να βγάλει 400 ευρώ, ο άλλος θεωρεί άξιο πρώτης είδησης την παρουσίαση της ζημιάς που μας κάνουν τα αεροπλάνα που μας ψεκάζουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2013)

anef said:


> Εγώ δεν θα ονόμαζα «ανεξάρτητη» απολύτως καμία ενημέρωση. Θα ήθελα ενημέρωση _εξαρτημένη _από τα συμφέροντα όσων παράγουν τον κοινωνικό πλούτο, καθόλου ανεξάρτητη επομένως. Αυτό που νομίζεις, λοιπόν, πως οραματίζομαι δεν είναι αυτό που οραματίζομαι. Λες πως θα ήθελα να υπάρχουν κανάλια που να παρουσιάζουν τη «δική μου πλευρά της προπαγάνδας». Πώς τυχαίνει, κατά τη γνώμη σου, και δεν υπάρχουν; Πώς και δεν υπάρχει κανένα κανάλι, είτε κρατικό είτε ιδιωτικό, που να δείχνει πρώτη είδηση ένα εργατικό «ατύχημα» στα κάτεργα των μεγαλοεργολάβων-τραπεζιτών-καναλαρχών; Να δείχνει πρώτη είδηση τις οικολογικές καταστροφές που προκαλούν τα καράβια των εφοπλιστάδων μας; Να παρουσιάζει τις συνθήκες δουλείας στις οποίες δουλεύουν χιλιάδες ενοικιαζόμενοι εργαζόμενοι; Να ξεκινάει, ας πούμε, τις ειδήσεις του κάθε μέρα με ένα δελτίο εκμετάλλευσης μεταναστών ανά την Ελλάδα; Να εξηγεί πώς καταληστεύτηκαν τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία τόσα χρόνια; Να παρουσιάζει, αντί για τις λαμογιές των λίγων, την έντιμη, σκληρή, καθημερινή δουλειά των πολλών;


Υποθέτω ότι τυχαίνει να μην υπάρχουν επειδή στον καπιταλισμό αυτά που περιγράφεις δεν ταιριάζουν στην έννοια της δημοσιογραφικής είδησης (κακώς, να συμφωνήσω μαζί σου εκ των προτέρων) και επειδή στον σοσιαλισμό δεν υπάρχουν τέτοια στραβά, ούτε βέβαια ιδιώτες εκμεταλλευτές, εφοπλιστές, τραπεζίτες, καναλάρχες κλπ. Αν ξέρεις όμως κάπου στον κόσμο που υπάρχουν ή έχουν υπάρξει τέτοια κανάλια, δώσε ένα παράδειγμα· με ενδιαφέρει, από περιέργεια, πώς διαμορφώνεται το εβδομαδιαίο πρόγραμμα ενός τέτοιου σταθμού.


----------



## anef (Jun 15, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Υποθέτω ότι τυχαίνει να μην υπάρχουν επειδή στον καπιταλισμό αυτά που περιγράφεις δεν ταιριάζουν στην έννοια της δημοσιογραφικής είδησης (κακώς, να συμφωνήσω μαζί σου εκ των προτέρων) και επειδή στον σοσιαλισμό δεν υπάρχουν τέτοια στραβά, ούτε βέβαια ιδιώτες εκμεταλλευτές, εφοπλιστές, τραπεζίτες, καναλάρχες κλπ. Αν ξέρεις όμως κάπου στον κόσμο που υπάρχουν ή έχουν υπάρξει τέτοια κανάλια, δώσε ένα παράδειγμα· με ενδιαφέρει, από περιέργεια, πώς διαμορφώνεται το εβδομαδιαίο πρόγραμμα ενός τέτοιου σταθμού.



Σ' αυτή τη λογική δεν μπορώ να μπω, γιατί έτσι οι γυναίκες ποτέ δεν θα είχαν αποκτήσει δικαίωμα ψήφου γιατί «πού το είδες να ψηφίζουν κάπου στον κόσμο οι γυναίκες;», οι άνθρωποι δεν θα είχαν πάει στο φεγγάρι, γιατί «πού το είδες...» κλπ. Άρα, ακόμα κι αν πουθενά δεν έχει υπάρξει ποτέ παράδειγμα ΜΜΕ που να εκπροσωπούσε τα συμφέροντα των εργαζόμενων, θα πρέπει να υπάρξει. Υποθέτω συμφωνείς, εφόσον λες πως κακώς δεν αποτελούν όλα τα παραπάνω που ανέφερα είδηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2013)

Φυσικά και συμφωνώ να υπάρξει. Ιδίως σήμερα που είδαμε όλοι πόσο εύκολο είναι να εκπέμπεται πρόγραμμα μέσα από το διαδίκτυο.

Α, και από την απάντησή σου συμπεραίνω ότι δεν υπάρχει ή δεν έχει υπάρξει (ή ότι δεν ξέρεις να...).


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 15, 2013)

Κείμενο της Ντίνας Δασκαλοπούλου στο facebook
_Συνάδελφοι, δουλειά μας είναι να καταγράφουμε την ιστορία. Αυτή είναι μια από τις σπάνιες στιγμές που πρωταγωνιστούμε. Η σύγκρουσή μας με την κυβέρνηση στον πυρήνα της δεν έχει καν τις δουλειές μας, αλλά την ίδια τη δημοκρατία. Μετά από 38 ολόκληρα χρόνια το Σωματείο μας επανεκδίδει απεργιακό φύλλο. H «Αδέσμευτη Γνώμη» που θα κυκλοφορήσει αύριο είναι ένας θρύλος για τους Έλληνες δημοσιογράφους. Εκδόθηκε το 1975 και ήταν η απάντηση των εργαζόμενων στην πεισματική άρνηση των εκδοτών να τους υπογράψουν συλλογικές συμβάσεις, παρά την απεργία που κρατούσε πάνω από ένα μήνα. Μπροστάρηδες σ΄ αυτόν τον αγώνα ήταν προσωπικότητες της δημοσιογραφίας όπως ο Κώστας Νίτσος, ο Δημήτρης Ψαθάς, ο Παύλος Παλαιολόγος, ο Σπύρος Μελάς, ο Μάριος Πλωρίτης, ο Χρήστος Πασαλάρης, ο Απόστολος Μαγγανάρης, ο Νίκος Καραντηνός. Το απεργιακό φύλλο εκδόθηκε από την ΕΣΗΕΑ, την Ένωση Τυπογράφων και τους Εφημεριδοπώλες της Αθήνας με διευθυντή τον Κώστα Νίτσο, αρχισυντάκτη τον Αλέκο Φιλιππόπουλο, υπεύθυνους τομέων ρεπορτάζ τους Σεραφείμ Φυντανίδη, Λυκούργο Κομίνη, Τόλη Γαρουφαλή, με συντάκτες και τυπογράφους όλους όσους δούλευαν τότε σε εφημερίδες και περιοδικά.
Η ΕΣΗΕΑ ζητούσε 30% και απέρριψε πρόταση για αύξηση 22. Τελικά η συμφωνία υπεγράφη από τους τότε Προέδρους της ΕΙΗΕΑ Νάσο Μπότση και της ΕΣΗΕΑ Σπύρο Γιαννάτο και περιελάμβανε αύξηση 28% και 2% σε ένα μήνα. Συνάδελφοι, όπως καταλαβαίνετε, γράφουμε ιστορία ξανά. Και μπορούμε και πάλι να νικήσουμε. Όχι μόνο για τον κλάδο μας, αλλά για κάθε εργαζόμενο που αντιστέκεται. Η νίκη της απεργίας μας θα είναι νίκη για όλους μας. Διαδώστε την Αδέσμευτη Γνώμη. Διαδώστε τη φωνή των ελεύθερων δημοσιογράφων_






Εν τω μεταξύ έσπασε και η απεργία...

Από το facebook του Μάριου Λώλου

_Συνάδελφοι, σας ενημερώνουμε ότι μετά από την προσφυγή των εκδοτικών συγκροτημάτων:

ΕΚΔΟΣΕΙΣ ΕΘΝΟΣ Α.Ε.

SPORT PLUS

ΔΟΛ Α.Ε.

ΕΚΔΟΣΕΙΣ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ

REAL MEDIA A.E.

ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΕΣ ΕΚΔΟΣΕΙΣ Α.Ε.

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΣ ΤΥΠΟΣ Α.Ε.

DBAS Α.Ε.,

η απεργία της Ένωσης Φωτορεπόρτερ Ελλάδος (ΕΦΕ), της Ένωσης Τεχνικών Ημερήσιου Περιοδικού Τύπου (ΕΤΗΠΤΑ) και της ΠΟΕΣΥ κηρύχθηκε παράνομη. Γνώριζαν ότι οι δύο πρώτες ενώσεις, της ΕΦΕ και της ΕΤΗΠΤΑ, είναι πρωτοβάθμια σωματεία και δεν ανήκουν σε άλλο δευτεροβάθμιο όργανο, άρα ήταν η εύκολη λεία.

Μετά τη σημερινή δικαστική απόφαση είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να αναστείλουμε την απόφαση για απεργία- αποχή και σας καλούμε μαζί με όλες οι άλλες ενώσεις τύπου, αλλά και τη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία του ελληνικού λαού να στηρίξουμε την ανοικτή δημόσια τηλεόραση, συμπαραστεκόμενοι στους 2.500 απολυμένους εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ, αλλά και στον αγώνα του Δημόσιου Αγαθού, της Ενημέρωσης, του Πολιτισμού και της Δημοκρατίας.

Συνάδελφοι, είναι γνωστές οι μέθοδοι των εργοδοτών που χρησιμοποιούν για να καταστείλουν τους αγώνες των εργαζομένων.

Όμως εκτός από επαγγελματίες είμαστε και κομμάτι αυτής της κοινωνίας και σας καλούμε να σταθείτε ο καθένας από την πλευρά του στο ύψος των περιστάσεων. Θα είμαστε στον δρόμο, θα είμαστε στον αγώνα των εργαζομένων όπως έχουμε αποδείξει πολλές φορές στο παρελθόν.

Ας είμαστε ΟΛΟΙ σε ετοιμότητα, γιατί ΟΙ ΑΓΩΝΕΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ

Για το ΔΣ της ΕΦΕ
Ο Πρόεδρος Η Γεν. Γραμματέας
Μάριος Λώλος Χριστίνα Ζαχοπούλου_

Έτσι κι αλλιώς τα ΜΑΤ φυλάγανε χτες την Ίριδα, για να κυκλοφορήσει σήμερα αυτό.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 15, 2013)

Εδώ υπήρχε μια φράση που διαγράφηκε με επιλογή μου.Πού θα πάει, στο τέλος θα κατεβάσουμε πολυσυλλεκτικό-πλουραλιστικό ψηφοδέλτιο με τίτλο Ομόνοια Λεξιλόγων.  


Ώρα να αναλάβουμε τις ευθύνες μας! 

Με θλίψη διαπιστώσαμε σήμερα, Σάββατο 15 Ιουνίου 2013, ότι παρά την εξαγγελθείσα απεργία για όλα τα ΜΜΕ χωρίς εξαιρέσεις, σε ένδειξη συμπαράστασης για το αιφνιδιαστικό και απαράδεκτο κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, δέκα εφημερίδες κυκλοφόρησαν ήδη, αγνοώντας επιδεικτικά την ΕΣΗΕΑ. Ανάμεσά τους κυκλοφορεί και ο ΡΙΖΟΣΠΑΣΤΗΣ, προσθέτοντας στον τίτλο του την ένδειξη «Απεργιακός ». Από τη μια οι εργοδότες κι από την άλλη η στάση ορισμένων μελών του Δ.Σ. της ΕΣΗΕΑ, οδήγησαν στην απεργοσπασία. 

Οι «Ενωμένοι Δημοσιογράφοι», μετά την ολοκλήρωση και της πανελλαδικής πανεργατικής απεργίας της Πέμπτης, όπου κορυφώθηκε το κύμα συμπαράστασης στον δίκαιο αγώνα των εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ, υποστηρίξαμε την αναζήτηση λύσης, ώστε να μη μείνουν οι Έλληνες πολίτες χωρίς ενημέρωση. Στο Διασωματειακό Συμβούλιο της Πέμπτης, διά του γενικού γραμματέα της ΠΟΕΣΥ Δημήτρη Κουμπιά, της γενικής γραμματέως Μαρίας Αντωνιάδου και του μέλους του Δ.Σ. της ΕΣΗΕΑ Μάκη Διόγου, υποστηρίξαμε τη λύση των εναλλασσόμενων απεργιακών κινητοποιήσεων, 24ωρη για τα Ραδιοτηλεοπτικά Μέσα κι έπειτα 24ωρες στις εφημερίδες, εναλλάξ, για να υπάρχει συνεχής ροή στην ενημέρωση.

Η απεργία διαρκείας πλήττει κυρίως τους εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ, καθώς η φωνή διαμαρτυρίας τους δεν μπορεί να ακουστεί, πλήττει, δε, και την ίδια τη Δημοκρατία, καθώς αφήνει τον ελληνικό λαό στο σκοτάδι της άγνοιας, αποκομμένο από τις σοβαρές εξελίξεις στον τόπο μας. Επίσης, τίθενται σε σοβαρό κίνδυνο οι θέσεις εργασίας στα υπόλοιπα ΜΜΕ, καθώς το «μαύρο» στην ενημέρωση ανοίγει το δρόμο στους εργοδότες να προχωρήσουν σε απολύσεις και περικοπές μισθών με το πρόσχημα των απολεσθέντων εσόδων και μάλιστα σε μια εποχή που ο κλάδος έχει πληρώσει βαριά το τίμημα της κρίσης. 

Καλούμε και τις υπόλοιπες παρατάξεις, μετά το σημερινό φαινόμενο απεργοσπασιών, να λάβουν επιτέλους υπ’ όψιν τους το αδιέξοδο στο οποίο οδηγείται ο κλάδος, να αναλογιστούν τις ευθύνες τους και ν’ ανοίξουν τα αυτιά τους στη φωνή απόγνωσης των εργαζόμενων δημοσιογράφων! Δεν θα ανεχτούμε άλλο τα πολιτικά παιχνίδια της συνδικαλιστικής νομενκλατούρας στην πλάτη των εργαζόμενων συναδέλφων μας. Δεν θα ανεχτούμε άλλο την «κατρακύλα» της αξιοπιστίας του πνευματικού και συνδικαλιστικού μας κέντρου, της ΕΣΗΕΑ. Ο θεσμός της Ένωσης Συντακτών δεν πρέπει να θυσιαστεί στον βωμό των μικροπολιτικών σκοπιμοτήτων. 
Απευθύνουμε έκκληση προς όλους όσοι επωμίστηκαν το βάρος της διαχείρισης της τύχης του κλάδου μας, να κατανοήσουν την κρισιμότητα των στιγμών. Η ΕΣΗΕΑ χρειάζεται εγγυητές της συνοχής του κλάδου και όχι παράγοντες διάλυσης!


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> Έτσι κι αλλιώς τα ΜΑΤ φυλάγανε χτες την Ίριδα, για να κυκλοφορήσει σήμερα αυτό.



Την είδα τη γελοιότητα. Ευτυχώς πάντως κυκλοφόρησαν και ειδήσεις σαν αυτή:
http://www.tovima.gr/world/article/?aid=518079#.UbwmGNFhtpo.facebook


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 15, 2013)

Μπέρνη, καλά κάνεις και τα λες, εδώ είμαστε να να βάζουμε ο καθένας τη δική του ψηφίδα για να σχηματίζουμε όσο το δυνατόν πιο σφαιρική άποψη. Δεν μου αρέσει όμως η φράση που γράφεις στην αρχή "άμα είναι να τα λέμε να τα λέμε όλα" γιατί είναι σαν να λες ότι *δεν θέλω να τα πω όλα*. Προφανώς ο καθένας έχει τις απόψεις του, όπως σου είχα πει και σε προηγούμενο ποστ, και η παράθεση μιας πηγής με μια συγκεκριμένη άποψη δε σημαίνει ηθελημένη απόκρυψη όλων των άλλων πηγών με διαφορετική άποψη.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 15, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> Μπέρνη, καλά κάνεις και τα λες, εδώ είμαστε να να βάζουμε ο καθένας τη δική του ψηφίδα για να σχηματίζουμε όσο το δυνατόν πιο σφαιρική άποψη. Δεν μου αρέσει όμως η φράση που γράφεις στην αρχή "άμα είναι να τα λέμε να τα λέμε όλα" γιατί είναι σαν να λες ότι *δεν θέλω να τα πω όλα*. Προφανώς ο καθένας έχει τις απόψεις του, όπως σου είχα πει και σε προηγούμενο ποστ, και η παράθεση μιας πηγής με μια συγκεκριμένη άποψη δε σημαίνει ηθελημένη απόκρυψη όλων των άλλων πηγών με διαφορετική άποψη.


Πώς σου πέρασε κάτι τέτοιο από το μυαλό; Σε έχω κατηγορήσει _ποτέ _για δόλο; Είναι μια στάνταρ φράση, ένα κλισέ, που σε βεβαιώνω ότι δεν υπέκρυπτε το παραμικρό υπονοούμενο. Και σου ζητώ συγνώμη αν σε έθιξε. Ειλικρινά, δεν ήταν αυτή η πρόθεσή μου. Ακριβώς την έννοια της ψηφίδας, που λες κι εσύ, είχε. Και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να τη σβήσω και να μείνει μόνο το κείμενο αν σε ενοχλεί. Σιγά μη φαγωθούμε μεταξύ μας! :blink:


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2013)

Εμένα δεν με ενοχλούν τα φάουλ άμα παίζουμε μπάλα, αλλά εκείνο που τσιτάρησα στο #262 είναι από εκείνα που σφυρίζουν οι διαιτητές. Είναι σαν να λες ότι το σύνολο του Τύπου που τυπώθηκε σε εκείνες τις εγκαταστάσεις συνοψίζεται στη φαιδρή εκείνη σελίδα. Η επισήμανση είναι αυστηρά γλωσσική, πάντως (για εκείνο το «για να»).


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 15, 2013)

Οκ, Μπέρνη μου, συγγνώμη που παρανόησα. :) Άντε, καλή συνέχεια, σέρνω το κουρασμένο μου κορμί στο γραφείο να δουλέψω...


----------



## bernardina (Jun 15, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> Οκ, Μπέρνη μου, συγγνώμη που παρανόησα. :) Άντε, καλή συνέχεια, σέρνω το κουρασμένο μου κορμί στο γραφείο να δουλέψω...



Έγινε έδιτ. :)
Κι εγώ θα 'πρεπε (να δουλεύω, εννοώ... :s)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 15, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Έγινε έδιτ. :)
> Κι εγώ θα 'πρεπε (να δουλεύω, εννοώ... :s)


Εντάξει, μωρέ, κι εγώ υπερβολική ήμουνα, άμα θέλετε σβήστε και τα δικά μου, δεν είναι ανάγκη να φορτώνουμε το νήμα. Δικαιολογούμαι   (ε; ε;) γιατί είμαι μια βδομάδα -στην κυριολεξία- μπροστά από την οθόνη χωρίς να έχω σηκώσει κεφάλι, και δουλεύω ίσως τα πιο άχαρα κείμενα που έχω δει ποτέ στη ζωή μου... Κορδέλες τα νεύρα...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 15, 2013)

Είναι περίοδος κλεισίματος χρήσης, ε;  (Σε νιώθω...)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 15, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Είναι περίοδος κλεισίματος χρήσης, ε;  (Σε νιώθω...)


Άστα, Παλ!


----------



## anef (Jun 15, 2013)

Στην ανακοίνωση των «Ενωμένων Δημοσιογράφων» υπάρχει μια ανακρίβεια. Λέει ότι ανάμεσα στις απεργοσπαστικές εφημερίδες (τις οποίες πάντως δεν κατονομάζει) κυκλοφορεί και ο Ριζοσπάστης (που είναι και ο μόνος που κατονομάζει). Ο Ριζοσπάστης δεν κυκλοφορεί σήμερα, θα κυκλοφορήσει αύριο, με ύλη αποκλειστικά σχετική με την απεργία των εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ, όπως δηλαδή έγινε με τα δελτία MEGA/Ant1 και όποιον άλλο θέλησε να ασχοληθεί με το θέμα, το οποίο, όπως είναι φυσικό, δεν κατατάσσουν όλοι στις προτεραιότητές τους.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 15, 2013)

anef said:


> Ο Ριζοσπάστης δεν κυκλοφορεί σήμερα, θα κυκλοφορήσει αύριο,


Ωστόσο, αφού μιλάμε για δημοσιογράφους, αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα δουλέψουν σήμερα. Σήμερα έχει λυθεί η απεργία; Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά από την ανακοίνωση της ΕΣΗΕΑ, δεν έχει λυθεί (αλλά μπορεί και να μην το έχω πιάσει, οπότε αν κάνω λάθος φωτίστε με παρακαλώ).


----------



## anef (Jun 15, 2013)

To φύλλο θα έχει θέμα του μόνο την απεργία, οπότε είναι μέσα στα πλαίσια που προβλέπει η ΕΣΗΕΑ, όπως τα δελτία MEGA/Ant1. Και σε κείνα δημοσιογράφοι δούλεψαν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2013)

oliver_twisted said:


> Έτσι κι αλλιώς τα ΜΑΤ φυλάγανε χτες την Ίριδα, για να κυκλοφορήσει σήμερα αυτό.


Πρακτικά πάντως, Όλι, τα περιοδικά (όπως αυτό που μου ανακατεύει εξίσου το στομάχι) και λοιπή ύλη κονσέρβας μπορεί να έχουν τυπωθεί εδώ και μέρες... Το λογικό είναι, τις τελευταίες μέρες να τυπώνονται τα (σχετικά) πιο φρέσκα (όπως π.χ. ανύπαρκτα ρεπορτάζ).


----------



## panadeli (Jun 16, 2013)

anef said:


> Το πρόβλημα είναι πως και οι ιδιώτες και το κράτος έχουν συλλογικά τα _ίδια _συμφέροντα και βρίσκονται σε αγαστή συνεργασία, άρα δεν είναι ανεξάρτητα μεταξύ τους, όπως λες. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι πλουραλισμός τύπου οδοντόπαστας -άλλη έχει γεύση μέντας, άλλη μπλε ρίγες κλπ., αλλά όλες κάνουν το ίδιο πράγμα.



Μα τι εξωφρενική γενίκευση είναι αυτή; Πώς μπορεί να λες ότι οι "ιδιώτες" συλλήβδην έχουν τα ίδια συμφέροντα με το κράτος; Ιδιώτες είναι _όλοι_ οι πολίτες ενός κράτους. _Κάθε_ πολίτης κάθε κράτους είναι ιδιώτης. Είναι δυνατόν να λες ότι κάθε πολίτης έχει τα ίδια συμφέροντα με τους φορείς της κρατικής εξουσίας;

Και για να το κάνω πιο συγκεκριμένο:



anef said:


> Έχεις παρατηρήσει να παρουσιάζουν την οικονομική κρίση και τα αίτιά της, τις απεργίες, τους μετανάστες, το ασφαλιστικό ή την «ανάπτυξη» με σημαντικά διαφορετικό τρόπο;



Ναι, φυσικά και το έχω παρατηρήσει. Έχω τη διαστροφή να παρακολουθώ συχνά-πυκνά ειδήσεις σε έναν πολύ ενδιαφέροντα ιδιωτικό σταθμό που λέγεται 902. Εκπέμπει στην τηλεόραση αλλά και στο ραδιόφωνο. Και σε πληροφορώ, επειδή καταπώς φαίνεται δεν πρέπει να έχεις παρακολουθήσει ποτέ τον συγκεκριμένο ραδιοτηλεοπτικό σταθμό, ότι ο τρόπος με τον οποίον παρουσιάζει την οικονομική κρίση και τα αίτιά της είναι σημαντικά διαφορετικός από τον τρόπο με τον οποίον την παρουσιάζουν τα κρατικά μέσα.




anef said:


> Λες πως θα ήθελα να υπάρχουν κανάλια που να παρουσιάζουν τη «δική μου πλευρά της προπαγάνδας». Πώς τυχαίνει, κατά τη γνώμη σου, και δεν υπάρχουν; Πώς και δεν υπάρχει κανένα κανάλι, είτε κρατικό είτε ιδιωτικό, που να δείχνει πρώτη είδηση ένα εργατικό «ατύχημα» στα κάτεργα των μεγαλοεργολάβων-τραπεζιτών-καναλαρχών; Να δείχνει πρώτη είδηση τις οικολογικές καταστροφές που προκαλούν τα καράβια των εφοπλιστάδων μας; Να παρουσιάζει τις συνθήκες δουλείας στις οποίες δουλεύουν χιλιάδες ενοικιαζόμενοι εργαζόμενοι; Να ξεκινάει, ας πούμε, τις ειδήσεις του κάθε μέρα με ένα δελτίο εκμετάλλευσης μεταναστών ανά την Ελλάδα; Να εξηγεί πώς καταληστεύτηκαν τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία τόσα χρόνια; Να παρουσιάζει, αντί για τις λαμογιές των λίγων, την έντιμη, σκληρή, καθημερινή δουλειά των πολλών;



Κι εδώ νομίζω ότι κάνεις λάθος. Υπάρχει ένα τέτοιο κανάλι. Λέγεται 902. Δες το κάποια φορά, αξίζει.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2013)

Το 'χουμε βάλει αυτό; http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.tileorasi&id=25165


----------



## anef (Jun 16, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Μα τι εξωφρενική γενίκευση είναι αυτή; Πώς μπορεί να λες ότι οι "ιδιώτες" συλλήβδην έχουν τα ίδια συμφέροντα με το κράτος; Ιδιώτες είναι _όλοι_ οι πολίτες ενός κράτους. _Κάθε_ πολίτης κάθε κράτους είναι ιδιώτης. Είναι δυνατόν να λες ότι κάθε πολίτης έχει τα ίδια συμφέροντα με τους φορείς της κρατικής εξουσίας;



Νόμισα πως θα γινόταν κατανοητό απ' τα συμφραζόμενα, αλλά ας το κάνω πιο συγκεκριμένο, να μη σε βγάζω κι απ' τα ρούχα σου :) : όταν λέω _ιδιώτες_ εδώ δεν εννοώ βέβαια τον κάθε πολίτη (ο οποίος εξάλλου δεν έχει και τη δυνατότητα να έχει τηλεοπτικό σταθμό), αλλά μεγάλους επιχειρηματίες που εκπροσωπούν μονοπωλιακούς οργανισμούς, οι οποίοι βέβαια δεν έχουν τα κανάλια για να περνάνε τις απόψεις τους για την εξαφάνιση της πολικής αρκούδας, αλλά καθαρά για να κάνουν προπαγάνδα (είναι γνωστό πως δεν έχουν κέρδη απ' αυτές τις επιχειρήσεις αλλά μπαίνουν μέσα). Αναγνωρίζεις πάντως απ' ό,τι βλέπω ότι όσον αφορά τα ζητήματα που έθιξα, όλοι οι σταθμοί πλην 902 (εκτός κι αν έχεις και άλλο παράδειγμα) έχουν την ίδια στάση.

Όσο για τον 902 (προσπερνάω τις ειρωνείες), προφανώς τον γνωρίζω και τον παρακολουθώ. Όμως, ο 902 έχει ένα κόμμα από πίσω του, όχι έναν επιχειρηματία, έναν «ιδιώτη», ούτε βέβαια το κράτος. Και επειδή έχει το συγκεκριμένο κόμμα από πίσω του και τα συγκεκριμένα μέσα (δεν μπορεί να κάνει ακριβές παραγωγές, ούτε να έχει ανταποκριτές παντού, ούτε να καλύπτει ειδησεογραφικά την επικαιρότητα όπως οι υπόλοιποι), αλλά φυσικά και για πολλούς άλλους λόγους (ένας εκ των οποίων είναι η λάσπη και η απαξίωση που δέχεται το ΚΚΕ με κάθε ευκαιρία απ' την καθημερινή προπαγάνδα των «πλουραλιστικών» μέσων), δεν μπορεί να έχει ούτε δύναμη ούτε μεγάλη επιρροή. Κι αν κάποια στιγμή συγκυριακά αποκτήσει θα δεχτεί ανοιχτό πόλεμο (βλ. digea).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2013)

anef said:


> Όσο για τον 902 (προσπερνάω τις ειρωνείες), προφανώς τον γνωρίζω και τον παρακολουθώ. Όμως, ο 902 έχει ένα κόμμα από πίσω του, όχι έναν επιχειρηματία, έναν «ιδιώτη», ούτε βέβαια το κράτος. Και επειδή έχει το συγκεκριμένο κόμμα από πίσω του και τα συγκεκριμένα μέσα (δεν μπορεί να κάνει ακριβές παραγωγές, ούτε να έχει ανταποκριτές παντού, ούτε να καλύπτει ειδησεογραφικά την επικαιρότητα όπως οι υπόλοιποι), αλλά φυσικά και για πολλούς άλλους λόγους (ένας εκ των οποίων είναι η λάσπη και η απαξίωση που δέχεται το ΚΚΕ με κάθε ευκαιρία απ' την καθημερινή προπαγάνδα των «πλουραλιστικών» μέσων), δεν μπορεί να έχει ούτε δύναμη ούτε μεγάλη επιρροή. Κι αν κάποια στιγμή συγκυριακά αποκτήσει θα δεχτεί ανοιχτό πόλεμο (βλ. digea).



Ναι, αλλά το κράτος που θα διαθέτει ως κρατικό του τηλεοπτικό σταθμό κάτι σαν τον 902 βελτιωμένο και επαυξημένο, δεν θα είναι και το κράτος όπου εξ ορισμού *δεν θα υπάρχει* καταπίεση του εργαζόμενου, περιφρόνηση του μετανάστη, ασέβεια στην εργαζόμενη οικογένεια, δράση ασυνείδητων ιδιωτών επιχειρηματιών, ρυπαντών και βιαστών της φύσης; Οπότε, πώς θα είναι «είδηση» η ανυπαρξία πραγμάτων στην καθημερινότητα εκείνου του κράτους;


----------



## anef (Jun 16, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ναι, αλλά το κράτος που θα διαθέτει ως κρατικό του τηλεοπτικό σταθμό κάτι σαν τον 902 βελτιωμένο και επαυξημένο, δεν θα είναι και το κράτος όπου εξ ορισμού *δεν θα υπάρχει* καταπίεση του εργαζόμενου, περιφρόνηση του μετανάστη, ασέβεια στην εργαζόμενη οικογένεια, δράση ασυνείδητων ιδιωτών επιχειρηματιών, ρυπαντών και βιαστών της φύσης; Οπότε, πώς θα είναι «είδηση» η ανυπαρξία πραγμάτων στην καθημερινότητα εκείνου του κράτους;



Ναι, λέμε το ίδιο πράγμα: είναι αδύνατο να υπάρξει πραγματική πολυφωνία και πλουραλισμός σήμερα, ακριβώς γιατί αυτός που εκμεταλλεύεται τους εργαζόμενους, αυτός που ρυπαίνει, αυτός που ανέχεται ή ενθαρρύνει τη δολοφονία μεταναστών, είναι ακριβώς αυτός που _έχει τη δυνατότητα_ σήμερα να έχει κανάλι.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 16, 2013)

anef said:


> Αναγνωρίζεις πάντως απ' ό,τι βλέπω ότι όσον αφορά τα ζητήματα που έθιξα, όλοι οι σταθμοί πλην 902 (εκτός κι αν έχεις και άλλο παράδειγμα) έχουν την ίδια στάση.



Όχι, δεν αναγνώρισα καθόλου κάτι τέτοιο. Πού το είδες αυτό;


Χαίρομαι πάντως που _εσύ_ αναγνωρίζεις ότι λόγω της δυνατότητας ύπαρξης *ιδιωτικών* σταθμών (είτε ιδιοκτήτης είναι ένας μεγαλοεπιχειρηματίας, είτε μια πολυμετοχική ομάδα ή ένα πολιτικό κόμμα όπως καλή ώρα το ΚΚΕ, δεν έχει σημασία), μπορεί να υπάρξει πολυφωνία στην ενημέρωση. Αν το κράτος κατείχε το μονοπώλιο στην ενημέρωση, ο 902 *δεν θα υπήρχε*.

Τώρα, σε ό,τι αφορά τη χαμηλή επιρροή του 902, δεν θυμάμαι να έστριψε κανείς το χέρι του λαού πίσω από την πλάτη του και να τον υποχρέωσε να παρακολουθεί Μέγκα αντί για 902.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2013)

anef said:


> Aκριβώς γιατί αυτός που [...] ρυπαίνει, είναι ακριβώς αυτός που _έχει τη δυνατότητα_ σήμερα να έχει κανάλι.


Εάν _το κράτος_ είναι αυτός που ρυπαίνει κι έχουμε μόνον ένα κρατικό κανάλι, τι μας εγγυάται ότι θα το μάθουμε ποτέ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2013)

anef said:


> Ναι, λέμε το ίδιο πράγμα: είναι αδύνατο να υπάρξει πραγματική πολυφωνία και πλουραλισμός σήμερα, ακριβώς γιατί αυτός που εκμεταλλεύεται τους εργαζόμενους, αυτός που ρυπαίνει, αυτός που ανέχεται ή ενθαρρύνει τη δολοφονία μεταναστών, είναι ακριβώς αυτός που _έχει τη δυνατότητα_ σήμερα να έχει κανάλι.


Όχι, δεν λέμε το ίδιο πράγμα. Εσύ λες ότι ο πλουραλισμός και η πολυφωνία δεν έχουν σημασία σήμερα επειδή ελέγχονται από όλα αυτά τα «λουλούδια»· εγώ λέω ότι (χωρίς να είναι εύκολο) από αυτή την πολυφωνία = κακοφωνία μπορούν να βγαίνουν συμπεράσματα για την καθημερινή μας πορεία.


----------



## anef (Jun 16, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Εάν _το κράτος_ είναι αυτός που ρυπαίνει κι έχουμε μόνον ένα κρατικό κανάλι, τι μας εγγυάται ότι θα το μάθουμε ποτέ;



Σωστά, αλλά πού είπα εγώ ότι «πρέπει να έχουμε μόνον ένα κρατικό κανάλι»;



drsiebenmal said:


> Όχι, δεν λέμε το ίδιο πράγμα. Εσύ λες ότι ο πλουραλισμός και η πολυφωνία δεν έχουν σημασία σήμερα επειδή ελέγχεται από όλα αυτά τα «λουλούδια»· εγώ λέω ότι (χωρίς να είναι εύκολο) από αυτή την πολυφωνία = κακοφωνία μπορούν να βγαίνουν συμπεράσματα για την καθημερινή μας πορεία.



Ντόκτορα, δε λέω ότι δεν έχουν σημασία, θα είχαν πολύ μεγάλη σημασία, λέω ότι εκ των πραγμάτων δεν μπορούν να υπάρξουν σε βαθμό που να διασφαλίζεται αυτό που λέγατε πριν «σφαιρική ενημέρωση». Μόλις ένα κανάλι ή ένα μέσο πραγματικά αντίθετο με τα συμφέροντα των κρατούντων αποκτήσει δύναμη θα γίνει το παν για να πέσει. Μέχρι τότε, μπορεί να διατηρείται χάριν πολυφωνίας και επίφασης δημοκρατικότητας. Διαφωνείς σ' αυτό; Εμένα μου φαίνεται κοινή λογική.

Για τα συμπεράσματα, συμφωνούμε, πάντα μπορούν να βγουν. Ωστόσο, γίνεται ό,τι είναι δυνατό για να μη βγαίνουν -αυτό που λες κι εσύ, δεν είναι εύκολο να βγουν.



panadeli said:


> Όχι, δεν αναγνώρισα καθόλου κάτι τέτοιο. Πού το είδες αυτό;



Το είδα στο ότι το μόνο αντιπαράδειγμα που έφερες όσον αφορά τη διαφορετική στάση των καναλιών απέναντι στην κρίση, τις απεργίες, την προβολή των προβλημάτων των εργαζομένων κλπ. ήταν ο 902. Συγνώμη αν κατάλαβα λάθος.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 16, 2013)

anef said:


> Το είδα στο ότι το μόνο αντιπαράδειγμα που έφερες όσον αφορά τη διαφορετική στάση των καναλιών απέναντι στην κρίση, τις απεργίες, την προβολή των προβλημάτων των εργαζομένων κλπ. ήταν ο 902. Συγνώμη αν κατάλαβα λάθος.




Φυσικά και κατάλαβες λάθος. Έφερα το παράδειγμα του 902 επειδή πρόκειται για έναν σταθμό με πολύ συγκεκριμένη άποψη, η οποία κάλυπτε ακριβώς αυτά που έγραφες. Και επειδή όταν έγραφες ότι δεν υπάρχει *κανένα* κανάλι που να παρουσιάζει την αντίθετη προπαγάνδα, έκανες σαν να μην υπήρχε ο 902.


Τώρα, για τα άλλα κανάλια, που λες:
Δεν θα συγκρίνω τα κανάλια μεταξύ τους, γιατί αυτό το θεωρώ εξαρχής λάθος. Όταν κάνουμε κάτι τέτοιο, υπονοούμε σιωπηρά ότι κάθε κανάλι είναι κάτι το ενιαίο και ομοιογενές. Αυτό, με εξαίρεση ορισμένα κανάλια που ακολουθούν μια σκληρή προπαγανδιστική γραμμή, όπως ο 902, *δεν ισχύει*.
Οπότε θα κάνω κάτι διαφορετικό. Θα συγκρίνω την πολυφωνία *εντός* των καναλιών. Ας πάρουμε, για παράδειγμα, τον ΣΚΑΙ του Αλαφούζου, που θεωρείται ο κατεξοχήν συστημικός, μνημονιακός σταθμός.
Στον τηλεοπτικό ΣΚΑΙ, λοιπόν, υπάρχει μια εκπομπή λόγου καθημερινά στις 7, την οποία επιμελείται ο Ευαγγελάτος. Στην εκπομπή αυτή έχουν μόνιμη παρουσία, για να σταθώ σε δύο μόνο παραδείγματα, ο Μπάμπης Παπαδημητρίου και η Ελένη Καλογεροπούλου. Ο πρώτος είναι ακραιφνώς μνημονιακός και η δεύτερη ακραιφνώς αντιμνημονιακή (και θερμή υποστηρίκτρια του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ). Τα Σαββατοκύριακα το πρωί έχει μια εκμποπή λόγου ο Γιώργος Αυτιάς, ο οποίος επίσης είναι ακραιφνώς αντιμνημονιακός. Και τις Κυριακές το βράδυ έχει εκπομπή ο εκ δεξιών αντιμνημονιακότερος των αντιμνημονιακότερων αντιμνημονιακών, Γιώργος Τράγκας, ο οποίος πρόσφατα δεν δίστασε να φιλοξενήσει, ουσιαστικά εκθειάζοντάς τους, τέσσερις βουλευτές της Χρυσής Αυγής. Είναι προφανές ότι ο τρόπος με τον οποίον θα παρουσιάσει τα της οικονομικής κρίσης ο Παπαδημητρίου απέχει έτη φωτός από τον τρόπο με τον οποίον θα τα παρουσιάσουν η Καλογεροπούλου ή ο Τράγκας. Και αν σου λείπει η πλευρά του ΚΚΕ, μπορεί να μην υπάρχει (απ' όσο ξέρω δηλαδή) κομουνιστής δημοσιογράφος με εκπομπή στον ΣΚΑΙ, όμως στις διάφορες εκπομπές λόγου σταθερά φιλοξενούνται εκπρόσωποι του ΚΚΕ, ενίοτε με μακροσκελείς συνεντεύξεις. Θυμάμαι να έχω παρακολουθήσει ουκ ολίγες συνεντεύξεις της μέχρι πρότινος γενικής γραμματέας του ΚΚΕ, Αλέκας Παπαρήγα, είτε στους Νέους Φακέλους του Παπαχελά είτε στην καθημερινή πρωινή εκπομπή των Λυριτζή και Οικονόμου.

Αυτό που θέλω να πω με όλα τα παραπάνω είναι ότι ακόμα και στον σταθμό που θεωρείται κατεξοχήν όργανο συστημικής προπαγάνδας φιλοξενείται κάθε καρυδιάς καρύδι. Μπορεί κανείς παρακολουθώντας τον ίδιο σταθμό να πειστεί από τον λόγο του Παπαδημητρίου ότι ο μόνος δρόμος είναι το μνημόνιο ή να πειστεί από τον Τράγκα ότι το μνημόνιο είναι η απόλυτη καταστροφή. Μπορεί να γοητευτεί από τον Αυτιά και να πάει να ψηφίσει ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ή να σαγηνευτεί από την συνέντευξη της Παπαρήγα και να σηκωθεί τρέχοντας να γραφτεί στην ΚΝΕ. Κάτι ανάλογο ισχύει για όλους σχεδόν τους υπόλοιπους ραδιοτηλεοπτικούς σταθμούς, πλην φυσικά των 902 και 105,5.

Ακόμα όμως κι αν μπορούσε ένας ιδιοκτήτης να επιβάλει κάποιου είδους ομοιογένεια εντός του σταθμού του, όπως συμβαίνει στον 902 και τον 105,5, η πολυφωνία εξασφαλίζεται από τη δυνατότητα ύπαρξης άλλων ιδιοκτητών με διαφορετική άποψη. Σήμερα, με την πληθώρα των εφημερίδων και ραδιοτηλεοπτικών σταθμών, και με την πραγματική επανάσταση που έχει φέρει το διαδίκτυο στην επικοινωνία και την ενημέρωση, η πολυφωνία είναι μεγαλύτερη από ποτέ. Αναγκάζομαι να γράφω αυτονόητα πράγματα, αλλά μάλλον χρειάζεται απ' ό,τι φαίνεται.


----------



## Costas (Jun 16, 2013)

" Έφτασε η κατάσταση (το 2010) να καλεί το ΠΑΜΕ σε απεργία όχι μόνο χωρίς αποφάσεις σωματείων αλλά και χωρίς να μπει στον κόπο να απευθυνθεί, να πείσει και να οργανώσει τις μάζες. *Απλώς τις καλεί (τις μάζες) από τον 902, το Ριζοσπάστη και το site του* και ανάλογα με την αντίδραση τους τις χαιρετίζει ή (τις περισσότερες μάζες) τις καταγγέλλει ως απεργοσπάστες και «αντικειμενικά συμμάχους της αστικής τάξης». " (Αλέκος Χαλβατζής)

" Όπου τα νούμερα μπορούν να αμφισβητηθούν (πχ συμμετοχή σε μια κινητοποίηση) υπάρχει πλέον όχι απλώς ωραιοποίηση αλλά ανοιχτή παραπληροφόρηση (από το Ριζοσπάστη, τον 902, την εσωκομματική ενημέρωση). (...) Δεν μπορεί επιτόπου οι ντουντούκες, και την επόμενη ο Ριζοσπάστης, ο 902 να λένε ότι «η πορεία έχει διπλώσει από την Ομόνοια, στο Σύνταγμα και πάλι στην Ομόνοια» την ώρα που οποιοσδήποτε, στρίβοντας το κεφάλι του από την Πανεπιστημίου στη Σταδίου, έβλεπε ότι αυτό δεν ισχύει με αποτέλεσμα να προκαλούνται τουλάχιστον απορία και ειρωνικά χαμόγελα ακόμα και σε ανυποψίαστους συντρόφους." (στο ίδιο)


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2013)

Με τη ζωντανή μετάδοση μού δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να αντιληφθώ και το είδος των τραγουδιών που φτιάχνει αυτό τον καιρό ο Κραουνάκης. Φαίνεται ότι, όταν είδε ότι δεν μπορεί να είναι ο νέος Χατζιδάκις, αποφάσισε να κάνει καριέρα στην άλλη άκρη του βαρελιού, μαζί με το πολύ κατακάθι. Καιρό είχα να ακούσω τόση χυδαιότητα (και μάλιστα λουγκροχυδαιότητα) και αναρωτιέμαι ποιος αποφάσισε να φέρει τα υπόγεια των επιθεωρήσεων στο προαύλιο της ΕΡΤ.

Λίγο πριν, στη εκπομπή της Στάη με συζήτηση για τα γνωστά, επενέβησαν μέσα από παράθυρο δύο δημοσιογράφοι εκπρόσωποι διαφορετικών παρατάξεων της ΕΣΗΕΑ και διαμαρτυρήθηκαν που στο πάνελ βρισκόταν διευθυντής εφημερίδας τον οποίο έχει διαγράψει η ΕΣΗΕΑ. 

Έτσι βρήκα δύο πράγματα που δεν θα ήθελα να δω στη νέα ΕΡΤ: τη χυδαιότητα τύπου Κραουνάκη και την πολιτική των αποκλεισμών.

Και, επειδή αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι τα παραπάνω είναι αντιφατικά: πού τραβάμε τις κόκκινες γραμμές στην πολιτική και πού στην τέχνη;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 16, 2013)

nickel said:


> Και, επειδή αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι τα παραπάνω είναι αντιφατικά: πού τραβάμε τις κόκκινες γραμμές στην πολιτική και πού στην τέχνη;



Πουθενά. Αυτά πια δεν είναι γραμμές, είναι κυματικές συναρτήσεις.:)


----------



## panadeli (Jun 16, 2013)

nickel said:


> Και, επειδή αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι τα παραπάνω είναι αντιφατικά: πού τραβάμε τις κόκκινες γραμμές στην πολιτική και πού στην τέχνη;



Δεν πολυκατάλαβα αν το ερώτημα είναι ρητορικό ή αν θέλεις απάντηση, πάντως εγώ μπορώ να απαντήσω χωρίς δυσκολία. 
Στην τέχνη δεν τραβάω κόκκινη γραμμή πουθενά. Αυτό που για τον έναν είναι αριστούργημα για τον άλλον είναι ανοσιούργημα. Οι μόνες θεμιτές κόκκινες γραμμές είναι οι *προσωπικές* κόκκινες γραμμές που τραβάει ο θέατης, με τη δύναμη που του παρέχει το τηλεκοντρόλ του. Δεν θα ήθελα στη νέα ΕΡΤ να υπάρχουν επιτροπές οι οποίες να κρίνουν ποιο καλλιτεχνικό θέαμα είναι κατάλληλο να προβληθεί στην τηλεόραση και ποιο όχι.

Σε ό,τι αφορά την πολιτική, πολύ θα ήθελα να μπορούσα να δώσω την ίδια ακριβώς απάντηση, αλλά δυστυχώς μας έχει υπενθυμίσει η Χρυσή Αυγή ότι υπάρχει μια κόκκινη γραμμή που οφείλουμε να τραβήξουμε: να αποκλείεται ο λόγος που καλεί σε πράξεις βίας. Βέβαια αυτό δεν είναι κάτι καινούργιο που πρέπει να κάνουμε, υπάρχει ήδη νόμος κατά της ηθικής αυτουργίας σε πράξεις βίας (άλλο που δεν εφαρμόζεται).


----------



## SBE (Jun 16, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Δεν θα ήθελα στη νέα ΕΡΤ να υπάρχουν επιτροπές οι οποίες να κρίνουν ποιο καλλιτεχνικό θέαμα είναι κατάλληλο να προβληθεί στην τηλεόραση και ποιο όχι.



Εδώ θα διαφωνήσω. Δηλαδή στη νέα ΕΡΤ θέλεις να δείχνουν κακή ποιότητα; 
Επιπλέον, υπάρχουν κανόνες σχετικά με το τι δείχνει η τηλεόραση και τι όχι, και τι ώρα το δείχνει. 
Και εν τέλει πάντα γίνεται επιλογή γιατί η τηλεόραση δεν μπορεί να δείχνει τα πάντα. Δεν θα έφτανε ο χρόνος.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2013)

panadeli said:


> [Πρέπει] να αποκλείεται ο λόγος που καλεί σε πράξεις βίας. Βέβαια αυτό δεν είναι κάτι καινούργιο που πρέπει να κάνουμε, υπάρχει ήδη νόμος κατά της ηθικής αυτουργίας σε πράξεις βίας (άλλο που δεν εφαρμόζεται).


Υποθέτω εννοείς τα άρθρα 184-186 ΠΚ; (Το 185 ΠΚ επικουρικά για την εγκωμίαση κακουργημάτων κατά της ανθρωπότητας κλπ.)
Παρεμπ, με το 183 ΠΚ τι θα κάνεις; Διότι αυτό κι αν έχει επίσης γίνει πατσαβούρι! Θα πρέπει να δείχνει η τηλεόραση κάποιον που εκείνη τη στιγμή παραβιάζει το 183 ΠΚ, τι νομίζεις;
Και, στο φινάλε, η τηλεόραση μπορεί και/ή οφείλει να είναι και δικαστήριο; Ή να επεμβαίνει η Δικαιοσύνη εκ των υστέρων;
Ο ΠΚ εδώ, για να μην ψάχνετε: http://www.ministryofjustice.gr/site/kodikes/%CE%95%CF%85%CF%81%CE%B5%CF%84%CE%AE%CF%81%CE%B9%CE%BF/%CE%A0%CE%9F%CE%99%CE%9D%CE%99%CE%9A%CE%9F%CE%A3%CE%9A%CE%A9%CE%94%CE%99%CE%9A%CE%91%CE%A3/tabid/432/language/el-GR/Default.aspx


----------



## panadeli (Jun 16, 2013)

SBE said:


> Εδώ θα διαφωνήσω. Δηλαδή στη νέα ΕΡΤ θέλεις να δείχνουν κακή ποιότητα;



Και ποιος θα κρίνει αν η ποιότητα είναι καλή ή κακή; Κάποια επιτροπή λογοκρισίας;
Το τι είναι καλό και τι κακό είναι εντελώς υποκειμενικό. Εγώ, για παράδειγμα, θεωρώ ότι η γιορτή της Γιουροβίζιον, που χρόνια τώρα δείχνει η ΕΡΤ, είναι πολύ κακής ποιότητας. Κάποιος άλλος μπορεί να διαφωνεί. Ποιος έχει δίκιο;

Για μένα το πράγμα είναι απλό (για να απαντήσω και στο τρίτο ερώτημά σου):
Οι υπεύθυνοι προγράμματος κάθε σταθμού οφείλουν να κρίνουν, με βάση τα όποια -εντελώς υποκειμενικά- κριτήρια έχουν, τι θέλουν να προβάλλει ο σταθμός τους και τι όχι. Και εμείς, ως τηλεθεατές, κρίνουμε -επίσης εντελώς υποκειμενικά- αν το θέαμα που προβάλλει ο εκάστοτε σταθμός είναι υψηλής ή χαμηλής ποιότητας, και καθόμαστε να το δούμε ή αλλάζουμε κανάλι. Δεν πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποια διαφοροποίηση ανάλογα με το αν ο σταθμός είναι ιδιωτικός ή δημόσιος. Η μόνη θεμιτή διαφορά που μπορώ να φανταστώ θα ήταν στα δημόσια μέσα οι υπεύθυνοι προγράμματος να εκλέγονται από κάποιο ευρύτερο σώμα. Οπότε αν κάποιος υπεύθυνος προγράμματος κάνει επιλογές τις οποίες το ευρύτερο σώμα θεωρεί χαμηλής ποιότητας, στις επόμενες εκλογές θα μπορούν να τον αντικαταστήσουν με κάποιον άλλον.

Το άλλο που λες σχετικά με το τι μπορεί να δείχνει η τηλεόραση και τι ώρα μπορεί να το δείχνει αφορά γενικούς κανόνες (οι περισσότεροι εντελώς ανόητοι, αλλά τέλος πάντων), οι οποίοι ισχύουν για όλους τους σταθμούς, ιδιωτικούς και δημόσιους, οπότε δεν νοείται κάποια διαφοροποίηση ως προς τους δημόσιους σταθμούς. Οπότε εντάξει, αν ένα καλλιτεχνικό θέαμα έχει ξερωγώ γυμνό -για να αναφέρω έναν από τους πιο ανόητους κανόνες-, ας το δείξουν μετά τις 12.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 17, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Υποθέτω εννοείς τα άρθρα 184-186 ΠΚ; (Το 185 ΠΚ επικουρικά για την εγκωμίαση κακουργημάτων κατά της ανθρωπότητας κλπ.)
> Παρεμπ, με το 183 ΠΚ τι θα κάνεις; Διότι αυτό κι αν έχει επίσης γίνει πατσαβούρι! Θα πρέπει να δείχνει η τηλεόραση κάποιον που εκείνη τη στιγμή παραβιάζει το 183 ΠΚ, τι νομίζεις;
> Και, στο φινάλε, η τηλεόραση μπορεί και/ή οφείλει να είναι και δικαστήριο; Ή να επεμβαίνει η Δικαιοσύνη εκ των υστέρων;



Προφανώς και η τηλεόραση ούτε οφείλει ούτε μπορεί να είναι δικαστήριο. Ναι, η Δικαιοσύνη θα επεμβαίνει εκ των υστέρων. Αυτό που θα μπορούσε να κάνει ένας άνθρωπος της τηλεόρασης (δημοσιογράφος, συντάκτης ειδήσεων, ιδιοκτήτης κ.ο.κ.) θα ήταν να μην δίνει βήμα σε άτομα που λόγω και έργω παραβιάζουν διατάξεις του ποινικού κώδικα, ή να τους στερεί το βήμα όταν διαπιστώνει ότι έγινε κάποια τέτοια παραβίαση στον αέρα. Αλλά δεν είναι δουλειά των δημοσιογράφων να φροντίζουν για την τήρηση των νόμων. Αν μια διάταξη, όπως το άρθρο 183 που λες, παραβιάζεται κατά κόρον χωρίς κυρώσεις, καθίσταται ουσιαστικά ανενεργό λόγω απραξίας της Δικαιοσύνης.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2013)

Οπότε το θέμα είναι ότι ούτως η άλλως την κόκκινη γραμμή τη θέτει η νομοθεσία. Το πρόβλημα όμως κι εγώ το εντοπίζω στην πρακτική όψη του πράγματος...


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2013)

Panadeli, αν δεν έχει γίνει φανερό, να το μαρτυρήσω: είμαι λάτρης της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης, της ποιοτικής και συχνά ελιτίστικης — σαν χώρου ηρεμίας και ωριμότητας εν μέσω της κακόφωνης ενίοτε πολυφωνίας. 

Προσωπικά δεν θεωρώ ότι χρειάζομαι κάποια προστασία από τις απόψεις της Χρυσής Αυγής, δεν φοβάμαι μη με ξελογιάσουν. Θέλω ωστόσο προστασία από τη χυδαιότητα και τον ανορθολογισμό λόγων και πράξεων, οπότε δεν θα ήθελα καλεσμένους που βασανίζουν το νευρικό μου σύστημα, όπως συχνά γίνεται στα ιδιωτικά κανάλια, όπου ενδεχομένως το ζητούμενο είναι να στήσουν καβγά ή να κάνουν διαγωνισμό βλακείας.

Επίσης, δεν φοβάμαι τη βωμολοχία, ούτε απαιτώ να γίνουν όλοι Αριστοφάνηδες. Και με τον Τζιμάκο μια χαρά τα πάω. Αλλά απόψε ο Κραουνάκης κατάφερε να βρει τις κόκκινες γραμμές μου. Και, επειδή δεν ξέρω τι λέτε για λογοκρισίες και επιτροπές, σίγουρα πάντως κάποιοι υπεύθυνοι προγράμματος θα υπάρχουν στην αυριανή ΕΡΤ, σκέφτηκα να τους προτείνω να κρατήσουν απέξω _*αυτόν_ τον Κραουνάκη, πέρα και από το προαύλιο. (* Υπάρχει μπόλικος Κραουνάκης που λατρεύω.)


Μουσικό διάλειμμα:


----------



## meidei (Jun 17, 2013)

Χαίρομαι που βλέπω μετά από 6 (?) μέρες πειρατικής ΕΡΤ, το Κόμμα Ελλήνων Πειρατών στη ΝΕΤ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2013)

meidei said:


> Χαίρομαι που βλέπω μετά από 6 (?) μέρες πειρατικής ΕΡΤ, το Κόμμα Ελλήνων Πειρατών στη ΝΕΤ.


Είναι, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ο κύριος που μόλις ρώτησε: «Συγγνώμη, έχει ερωτηθεί ποτέ ο ελληνικός λαός πώς θέλει τη δημόσια τηλεόραση;»
Μάλιστα. Βουτάνε κι αυτοί το χέρι στο σακούλι του λαϊκισμού και τραβάνε ερωτήσεις, βλέπω.


----------



## meidei (Jun 17, 2013)

Δεν τους άφησαν να σταυρώσουν και λέξη. Μόνο αυτό είπε μέχρι τώρα για να πάρει τον λόγο.


----------



## meidei (Jun 17, 2013)

Αυτό ήταν το προσχέδιο θέσεων προς ψήφιση στους Πειρατές εντωμεταξύ

ΠΕΙΡΑΤΙΚΕΣ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΡΤ

1. Διασφάλιση πάση θυσία του δημόσιου και ΟΧΙ κρατικού χαρακτήρα της Νέας ΕΡΤ με τη μορφή Ανεξάρτητης Δημόσιας Αρχής Ενημέρωσης και Πολιτισμού η οποία οφείλει να υπηρετεί πρωτίστως τις ανάγκες των πολιτών και όχι αυτές του πολιτικού κατεστημένου.
2. Διασφάλιση της απόλυτα διαφανούς λειτουργίας της τόσο οικονομικά όσο και διοικητικά (τρόπος λήψης αποφάσεων, προσλήψεις, απολύσεις, κλπ) – παρουσίαση όλων των στοιχείων στο ίντερνετ.
3. Διασφάλιση της αξιοκρατικής της διάρθρωσης στο μέγιστο βαθμό με αντικειμενική και δημόσια προσβάσιμη αξιολόγηση όλων των εργαζόμενων και των διευθυντικών στελεχών.
4. Διασφάλιση της δυνατότητας των πολιτών να ελέγχουν τα πεπραγμένα και τη λειτουργία του ενημερωτικού μέσου με ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στις ιστοσελίδες του οργανισμού.
5. Διασφάλιση του αποκλεισμού των κομματικών επιρροών σε όλα τα επίπεδα δομής και λειτουργίας της
6. Διασφάλιση της δημοκρατικότητας στην εκπροσώπηση όλων των τάσεων – πολιτικών και κοινωνικών , της πολυφωνίας, του πλουραλισμού και της ανοιχτής πρόσβασης στην μετάδοση από την ΕΡΤ.
7. Διασφάλιση της προστασίας και διαφύλαξης της ιδιωτικότητας κάθε πολίτη που μπορεί και θέλει να προσφέρει σοβαρές πρωτογενείς εσωτερικές πληροφορίες που αφορούν στη λειτουργία του πολιτικού – οικονομικού – εκπαιδευτικού κλπ συστήματος και στην αποκάλυψη καταστάσεων διαφθοράς , αναξιοκρατίας κλπ
8. Διασφάλιση ενός αξιοπρεπούς επιπέδου πολιτικής, κοινωνικής, πολιτιστικής και μορφωτικής ενημέρωσής, ανεξάρτητα από κατασκευασμένους δείκτες «τηλεθέασης» , που να καλύπτει το ευρύτερο δυνατό κοινό.
*9. Μετατροπή του αρχείου της ΕΡΤ σε δημόσιας πρόσβασης βιβλιοθήκη / αρχειοθήκη /αποθετήριο.(public domain)*
10. Άμεση κατάργηση του παρόντος καθεστώτος της ασύδοτης χρήσης και ασαφούς αδειοδότησης του φάσματος των ραδιοσυχνοτήτων και λοιπών συχνοτήτων μετάδοσης και επικοινωνίας και αντικατάστασή του με ένα σαφές, ανοιχτό και δημοκρατικό πλαίσιο απόδοσης των αντίστοιχων αδειών.
11. Διασφάλιση της χρήσης λογισμικού ανοικτών προτύπων σε όλα τα συστήματα της Νέας ΕΡΤ στο μέγιστο δυνατό βαθμό.
12. Διασφάλιση της πλήρους αξιοποίησης των νέων τεχνολογιών και του ίντερνετ στον τομέα της επικοινωνίας ιδιαίτερα με τη διαδραστική τους μορφή.
13. Διασφάλιση της δυνατότητας στο εξής ελεύθερης θέασης (FTA) των ως τώρα κρυπτογραφημένων δημόσιων καναλιών που προβάλλονται από τους δορυφόρους στην Μεσόγειο (Eutelsat 7E, Hotbird 13E τώρα καθώς και όπου άλλου προκύψει δορυφορική μετάδοση στο μέλλον)
14. Δημόσιος διάλογος για την επιλογή ενός ανταποδοτικού σχέδιου χρηματοδότησης το οποίο δεν θα επιβαρύνει τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό, θα βασίζεται στις ιδιωτικές εισφορές, στην χρηστή οικονομική διαχείριση, στην δίκαιη κατανομή των διαφημιστικών πόρων , στην πρόβλεψη για συμμετοχή στο κόστος παραγωγής εκπομπών της ΕΡΤ οι οποίες μεταδίδονται από ιδιωτικά δίκτυα επικοινωνίας ελληνικά ή ξένα, κλπ


----
έχω προβλήματα με κάποιες θέσεις, αλλά το No 9 είναι απαράβατη θέση μου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 17, 2013)

Ωραίο σχέδιο. Να ρωτήσω όμως -χωρίς ίχνος ειρωνείας-, με ποια μέθοδο θα γίνουν αυτές οι διασφαλίσεις; Υπάρχει σχέδιο πίσω απ' το προσχέδιο;


----------



## meidei (Jun 17, 2013)

Αυτό δεν το ξέρω γιατί δεν ανήκω στο κόμμα των πειρατών. 

Όμως υπάρχουν πολλές τεχνολογίες που χρησιμοποιούν οι πειρατές που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν και σε εταιρίες, και μια από αυτές είναι το αποθετήριο πληροφοριών με ιστορικό αλλαγών (δηλαδή φαντάζομαι στην περίπτωση της ΕΡΤ, όλες οι εσωτερικές αναφορές, συμφωνίες και κάθε απόφαση που λαμβάνεται θα καταγράφεται στο δημόσιο αρχείο και κάθε αλλαγή που την αφορά θα σημειώνεται). Το άλλο είναι το LiquidFeedback που βοηθά στον σχηματισμό επίσημης άποψης (ή απόφασης, σε περίπτωση εταιρίας όπως η ΕΡΤ) λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν όλες τις φωνές που τους αφορά η απόφαση. 

Τώρα, σε όσα δεν αφορούν καθαρά την ΕΡΤ αλλά και την λειτουργία του δημοσίου (η ΕΕΤΤ είναι δημόσια; Όσο αφορά την εκχώρηση συχνοτήτων).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2013)

Για την πληρότητα του νήματος:

Η ΑΠΕΡΓΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΜΜΕ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΑΙ - *ΤΙ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΟΧΙ* ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ

16 Ιουνίου 2013

ΟΡΘΗ ΕΠΑΝΑΛΗΨΗ

ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ

ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΑ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ ΕΝΩΣΕΩΝ ΣΥΝΤΑΚΤΩΝ 
ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΑ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΩΝ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΥ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΕΩΝ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΙΑΣ-ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗΣ
ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΑ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ ΕΝΩΣΕΩΝ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΜΕ
ΕΝΩΣΙΣ ΣΥΝΤΑΚΤΩΝ ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΩΝ ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΩΝ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ
ΕΝΩΣΗ ΣΥΝΤΑΚΤΩΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΙΚΟΥ-ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΥ
ΕΝΩΣΗ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΥ ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΩΝ ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΩΝ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ
ΕΝΩΣΗ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΩΝ ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΗΣ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗΣ ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ
ΕΝΩΣΗ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΩΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΙΑΣ
ΕΝΩΣΗ ΦΩΤΟΡΕΠΟΡΤΕΡ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ

Η Συντονιστική Επιτροπή των Συνεργαζόμενων Ενώσεων του Τύπου συνεδρίασε σήμερα Κυριακή, 16/6/2013, και επαναβεβαίωσε την απόφασή της για την απεργιακή κινητοποίηση κατά του πραξικοπηματικού λουκέτου στην ΕΡΤ σε όλα τα έντυπα και ηλεκτρονικά Μέσα, η οποία συνεχίζεται.

Καταγγέλλει την εκστρατεία εκφοβισμού και εκβιασμού των εργαζομένων και τους απεργοσπαστικούς μηχανισμούς που έστησαν εκδότες και καναλάρχες, οι οποίοι συντάσσονται με τον τρόπο αυτό με την προκλητική, αντιδημοκρατική στάση της κυβέρνησης Σαμαρά.

Η Συντονιστική Επιτροπή των Συνεργαζόμενων Ενώσεων του Τύπου χαιρετίζει την αγωνιστική συμμετοχή όλων των συναδέλφων που, παρά τις ασφυκτικές πιέσεις των εργοδοτών, έδειξαν την αλληλεγγύη προς τους συναδέλφους της ΕΡΤ. Χαιρετίζει ιδιαίτερα το γεγονός ότι έντεκα εφημερίδες δεν κυκλοφόρησαν, σεβόμενες το δικαίωμα στην απεργία και τις αποφάσεις των σωματείων.

Για τον λόγο αυτό, η Συντονιστική Επιτροπή αποφάσισε να δώσει σήμερα στους συναδέλφους που εργάζονται στις εφημερίδες οι οποίες σεβάστηκαν το δικαίωμα στην απεργία την άδεια να εργαστούν για την έκδοση εν δυνάμει απεργιακών φύλλων. Η απόφαση αυτή αφορά τις εφημερίδες, με αλφαβητική σειρά:

ΑΥΓΗ

ΔΡΟΜΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΑΣ

ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΤΥΠΙΑ

ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΑΥΡΙΟ

ΕΠΟΧΗ

ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΤΩΝ ΣΥΝΤΑΚΤΩΝ

ΚΕΡΔΟΣ

ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ

ΠΡΙΝ

ΡΙΖΟΣΠΑΣΤΗΣ

ΤΟ ΧΩΝΙ

Η απεργία σε όλα τα άλλα μέσα, έντυπα και ραδιοτηλεοπτικά, συνεχίζεται σύμφωνα με τους όρους που έχει κηρυχθεί από τη Συντονιστική Επιτροπή για τα ηλεκτρονικά μέσα, και από τις τέσσερις συνδικαλιστικές οργανώσεις (ΕΣΗΕΑ, ΕΣΠΗΤ, ΕΠΗΕΑ, ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ ΤΥΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΡΤΟΥ) για τις εφημερίδες, μέχρι να υπάρξει νεότερη απόφαση.

Σημειώνουμε ότι, στα ραδιοτηλεοπτικά Μέσα και στο ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ οι Ενώσεις μας επιτρέπουν:

Την αναμετάδοση του προγράμματος των εργαζομένων της ΕΡΤ.
Την μετάδοση προγράμματος από τον χώρο της ΕΡΤ σχετικά με τις κινητοποιήσεις και τις εξελίξεις για τη Δημόσια Ραδιοτηλεόραση. Και
Τη μετάδοση έως τριών 5λεπτων δελτίων ειδήσεων την ημέρα, επικεντρωμένων αυστηρά στα ζητήματα των κινητοποιήσεων και των πολιτικών εξελίξεων που σχετίζονται με το *πραξικόπημα κατά της ΕΡΤ*, και με τη συμμετοχή μόνον του απολύτως αναγκαίου προσωπικού.

Με απόφαση του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου της ΠΟΕΣΥ και στο πλαίσιο του παραπάνω σκεπτικού, η συγκεκριμένη απόφαση επεκτείνεται σε όλη την Ελλάδα από τις Ενώσεις μέλη της ΠΟΕΣΥ.

ΤΑ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΤΙΚΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΙΑ

Από τον ιστότοπο της ΕΣΗΕΑ. Τα bold, δικά μου. Κάποιοι χρειάζονται επειγόντως λεξικά και βιβλία ιστορίας (λέω εγώ, τώρα...)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 17, 2013)

Με δεδομένο ότι τα Μέσα Μαζικής Ενημέρωσης είναι ο χώρος εργασίας και βιοπορισμού των δημοσιογράφων, οι οποίοι απεργούν μεν αλλά μόνο για όλες τις άλλες ειδήσεις εκτός από αυτές που αφορούν την εργασία τους, κατεβάζω πρόταση. 

Την επόμενη φορά που θα γίνει μια απεργία σε ένα χώρο παραγωγής, σε ένα εργοστάσιο, σε μια ΔΕΚΟ, σε οτιδήποτε, τελοσπάντων, να υπάρχει προσωπικό ασφαλείας που θα λειτουργεί το χώρο παραγωγής, το εργοστάσιο, τη ΔΕΚΟ, το οτιδήποτε, και θα παράγει προϊόντα, υπηρεσίες, οτιδήποτε μόνο για τους εργαζόμενους και τις φαμίλιες τους.


Μ' αυτό τον τρόπο, για παράδειγμα:
Οι ανθρακωρύχοι να βγάζουν κάρβουνο μόνο γι' αυτούς και τους οικείους τους.
Οι υφαντουργοί να φτιάχνουν υφάσματα μόνο γι' αυτούς και τους οικείους τους.
Οι οδηγοί των λεωφορείων να μεταφέρουν μόνο τους οικείους τους (αυτοί μεταφέρονται ήδη).
Οι εφοριακοί να εκδίδουν έγγραφα και ό,τι άλλο, μόνο γι' αυτούς και τους οικείους τους.

Τότε θα έχει απόλυτο νόημα η χρήση ενός μέσου επικοινωνίας για να μεταδίδονται ειδήσεις μόνο για την απεργία αυτών που το λειτουργούν.

Επίσης προτείνω να γενικευτεί η τακτική τού να δηλώνουν αδειούχοι και να πληρώνονται για τις μέρες που απεργούν, όπως έχουμε δει ήδη να συμβαίνει. Το παρωχημένο σύνθημα _Νόμος είναι το Δίκιο του Εργάτη_ να αντικατασταθεί με το, πάντα επίκαιρο και διαχρονικό _Ο Σκοπός Αγιάζει τα Μέσα_ (το _Μαζικής Ενημέρωσης _περιττό -είπαμε ότι θα επεκταθεί παντού).

Στη διάρκεια αυτών των απεργιών θα επιτρέπεται (λάθος, θα επιβάλλεται) η παρουσία καλλιτεχνών, πολιτικών, αργόσχολων, καθ' έξιν και κατ' επάγγελμα εξεγερμένων, πυροβολημένων, ατόμων που συνδυάζουν όλα τα προηγούμενα, στο χώρο παραγωγής κλπ όπου γίνεται η απεργία. Και επίσης επιβάλλεται να έχουν λόγο για το πώς εξορύσσεται το κάρβουνο, πώς υφαίνεται το ύφασμα, πώς οδηγείται το λεωφορείο, πώς λειτουργεί η εφορία κλπ κλπ κλπ.

Θέτω την πρότασή μου στην ολομέλεια του φόρουμ προς συζήτηση.

Για την ιστορία, φορ δη ρέκορντ, που λένε και οι Νεοέλληνες, η χτεσινή απόφαση για συνέχιση της πρωτότυπης αυτής απεργίας πάρθηκε με ψήφους 5 υπέρ, 4 κατά και 1 λευκό.

Στο μεταξύ η ζωή συνεχίζεται μέσα και έξω από την Ελλάδα. Αν εμείς δεν το μαθαίνουμε, είναι δικό μας πρόβλημα.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 17, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για τον λόγο αυτό, η Συντονιστική Επιτροπή αποφάσισε να δώσει σήμερα στους συναδέλφους που εργάζονται στις εφημερίδες οι οποίες σεβάστηκαν το δικαίωμα στην απεργία την άδεια να εργαστούν για την έκδοση εν δυνάμει απεργιακών φύλλων. Η απόφαση αυτή αφορά τις εφημερίδες, με αλφαβητική σειρά:
> 
> ΑΥΓΗ
> 
> ...




Ε, εντάξει ρε σεις! Αφού μπορώ να ενημερώνομαι από το εγκυρότατο και σοβαρότατο Χωνί, χαλάλι η απεργία!

Αλήθεια --επειδή εδώ εμείς ασχολούμαστε με τις λέξεις-- εκείνο το *εν δυνάμει *απεργιακών φύλλων τι _πραγματικά_ σημαίνει; (το δικαίωμα της κυκλοφορίας, εν είδει λουκουμακίου επιβράβευσης επειδή ήτανε καλά παιδιά, δεν θα το σχολιάσω...)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2013)

Καταγγελίες ΕΠαΜ: http://epammes.blogspot.gr/2013/06/blog-post_367.html


----------



## anef (Jun 17, 2013)

Costas said:


> " Έφτασε η κατάσταση (το 2010) να καλεί το ΠΑΜΕ σε απεργία όχι μόνο χωρίς αποφάσεις σωματείων αλλά και χωρίς να μπει στον κόπο να απευθυνθεί, να πείσει και να οργανώσει τις μάζες. *Απλώς τις καλεί (τις μάζες) από τον 902, το Ριζοσπάστη και το site του* και ανάλογα με την αντίδραση τους τις χαιρετίζει ή (τις περισσότερες μάζες) τις καταγγέλλει ως απεργοσπάστες και «αντικειμενικά συμμάχους της αστικής τάξης». " (Αλέκος Χαλβατζής)


Περσινά ξινά σταφύλια ο Α. Χαλβατζής, και δεν καταλαβαίνω ποια είναι η συνάφεια των όσων λέει με την απεργία της ΕΡΤ, αλλά επειδή τυχαίνει να έχω κάποια άποψη βασισμένη και στην προσωπική μου εμπειρία γι' αυτά που λέει, θα ήθελα να απαντήσω: 

Το ΠΑΜΕ έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να *καλεί* σε απεργία χωρίς να έχουν προηγηθεί αποφάσεις σωματείων: είναι Μέτωπο συνδικαλιστικών φορέων. Το αν τα σωματεία θα στηρίξουν μια απεργία ή όχι είναι δική τους αποκλειστικά υπόθεση, δεν είναι υποχρεωμένα να ακολουθήσουν αυτά που λέει το ΠΑΜΕ. Η άποψη δε ότι καλεί σε απεργίες αλλά δεν κάνει τίποτα για να «απευθυνθεί, να πείσει και να οργανώσει τις μάζες» απευθύνεται προφανώς σε ηλίθιους, μια που ο ΑΧ γράφει σε μια στιγμή που το ΠΑΜΕ στήριζε και οργάνωνε και προσπαθούσε να πείσει για τη μακροβιότερη απεργία που έγινε τα τελευταία χρόνια στην Ελλάδα, την απεργία των Χαλυβουργών. Εξάλλου, με μια επίσκεψη στο πόρταλ του 902 μπορεί να δει κανείς αν το ΠΑΜΕ «απλώς καλεί» ή αν οργανώνει, αν συζητάει και αν απευθύνεται στις «μάζες» που λέει κι ο ΑΧ - άσχετα αν κανείς συμφωνεί ή διαφωνεί με το περιεχόμενο των δράσεών του.



Costas said:


> " Όπου τα νούμερα μπορούν να αμφισβητηθούν (πχ συμμετοχή σε μια κινητοποίηση) υπάρχει πλέον όχι απλώς ωραιοποίηση αλλά ανοιχτή παραπληροφόρηση (από το Ριζοσπάστη, τον 902, την εσωκομματική ενημέρωση). (...) Δεν μπορεί επιτόπου οι ντουντούκες, και την επόμενη ο Ριζοσπάστης, ο 902 να λένε ότι «η πορεία έχει διπλώσει από την Ομόνοια, στο Σύνταγμα και πάλι στην Ομόνοια» την ώρα που οποιοσδήποτε, στρίβοντας το κεφάλι του από την Πανεπιστημίου στη Σταδίου, έβλεπε ότι αυτό δεν ισχύει με αποτέλεσμα να προκαλούνται τουλάχιστον απορία και ειρωνικά χαμόγελα ακόμα και σε ανυποψίαστους συντρόφους." (στο ίδιο)



Προσωπική άποψη για τη συγκεκριμένη κινητοποίηση στην Αθήνα δεν έχω βέβαια, ξέρω όμως ότι ο κόσμος που κατεβαίνει με το ΠΑΜΕ όλο τον τελευταίο καιρό στη Θεσσαλονίκη είναι χαλαρά πολλαπλάσιος από τον κόσμο που συμμετέχει σε κινητοποιήσεις άλλων φορέων αν τους εξετάσουμε _μεμονωμένα_, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ του 30%, και πολλές φορές πολλαπλάσιος από τον κόσμο που κατεβαίνει συνολικά σε _όλες_ τις άλλες κινητοποιήσεις. Όχι ότι αυτό είναι το παν, αλλά κάτι σημαίνει προφανώς.

Η απορία μου, βέβαια, για τη σχέση όλων αυτών με τη συγκεκριμένη απεργία στην ΕΡΤ παραμένει. Απ’ όσο ξέρω, κανείς δεν έχει μιλήσει μέχρι στιγμής για απουσία του ΠΑΜΕ απ' τις κινητοποιήσεις ή τη στήριξη της απεργίας και του αγώνα των δημοσιογράφων. Αντίθετα, πολλοί εκδηλώνουν έναν μένος κατά των απεργιών και των απεργών γενικά, με πρώτους και καλύτερους την κυβέρνηση και τους καναλάρχες.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 17, 2013)

Για το δήθεν «απεργιακό» κυριακάτικο φύλλο του «Ριζοσπάστη»

ΠΡΟΣ ΔΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΣΗΕΑ

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι,
Οταν το σκοτάδι και ο σκοταδισμός πλημμυρίζουν τα κανάλια της ενημέρωσης με το πραξικοπηματικό κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ και όταν σύσσωμος ο κλάδος δίνει τον νυν υπέρ πάντων αγώνα - με το μόνο όπλο που διαθέτει, την απεργία – για να περισωθούν χιλιάδες θέσεις εργασίας, κανένας εφησυχασμός, καμία στρεψοδικία και υποκρισία δεν χωρούν , ούτε συγχωρούνται. Επειδή κάποιοι επιχείρησαν ήδη να μας συκοφαντήσουν όλους, επιτρέψτε μου, να δηλώσω ότι δεν συμμετείχα κατ´ ουδένα τρόπο στην έκδοση του απεργοσπαστικού φύλλου της 16/6/2013 της εφημερίδας “ΡΙΖΟΣΠΑΣΤΗΣ”, όπως και αρκετοί άλλοι συνάδελφοί μου, το οποίο οι εκδότες του είχαν το περίσσιο θράσος να ονομάσουν ως δήθεν “απεργιακό”, κατά τα πρότυπα των μοναχών του Μεσαίωνα που βάφτιζαν το κρέας – ψάρι για να αρτυθούν εντελώς απροκάλυπτα.

ΚΑΛΟ ΑΓΩΝΑ

Νίκος Πέρπερας 

Δημοσιογράφος του Ριζοσπάστη, μέλος της απερχόμενης Εξελεγκτικής Επιτροπής της ΕΣΗΕΑ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2013)

Από τονιστότοπο της ΕΣΗΕΑ:

ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ

Η Συντονιστική Επιτροπή των Συνεργαζόμενων Ενώσεων στον χώρο του Τύπου συνεδρίασε σήμερα, 17/6/2013 και προχώρησε σε έναν πρώτο απολογισμό του μέχρι τώρα αγώνα, με επίκεντρο το πραξικοπηματικό λουκέτο στην ΕΡΤ. Η Συντονιστική Επιτροπή χαιρετίζει τους εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ, τους δημοσιογράφους, τεχνικούς, και διοικητικούς όλου του κλάδου, αλλά και όλους τους πολίτες που, με τη συμμετοχή τους στις κινητοποιήσεις και εκδηλώσεις, έχουν μετατρέψει το Ραδιομέγαρο της ΕΡΤ σε σύμβολο του αγώνα για τη δημοκρατία, τη δημόσια τηλεόραση, την ελευθερία της ενημέρωσης.

Παρά τις πρωτοφανείς αυταρχικές μεθοδεύσεις της κυβέρνησης, τις πιέσεις και τους εκβιασμούς της εργοδοτικής πλευράς, που χωρίς ταλαντεύσεις επέλεξε στρατόπεδο και οργάνωσε απεργοσπαστικούς μηχανισμούς, η κινητοποίηση του κλάδου πέτυχε μια πρώτη σημαντική νίκη. Η νίκη αυτή αντανακλάται στις συνθήκες πολιτικής κρίσης που δημιουργήθηκαν με επίκεντρο την ΕΡΤ, στην καταδίκη του πραξικοπηματικού λουκέτου από τη μεγάλη πλειοψηφία της κοινής γνώμης, όπως φαίνεται και στις δημοσκοπήσεις, στις πρωτοφανείς διεθνείς αντιδράσεις, και στην προσπάθεια αναδίπλωσης της κυβέρνησης προκειμένου να βγει από το αδιέξοδο.

Η Συντονιστική Επιτροπή των Συνεργαζόμενων Ενώσεων του Τύπου, ενόψει των ραγδαίων πολιτικών εξελίξεων, που ορίζονται κυρίως από την προγραμματισμένη για σήμερα, Δευτέρα, σύσκεψη των πολιτικών αρχηγών της τρικομματικής κυβέρνησης και από την αναμενόμενη αύριο απόφαση του ΣτΕ για αναστολή εκτέλεσης της Πράξης Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου, με την οποία επιβλήθηκε το λουκέτο στην ΕΡΤ, αποφάσισε την αναστολή της απεργιακής κινητοποίησης από σήμερα, Δευτέρα 17/6 και ώρα 18.00 για τουλάχιστον ένα 24ωρο. Η απόφαση ισχύει για όλα τα ραδιοτηλεοπτικά μέσα της χώρας και για όλα τα έντυπα και ηλεκτρονικά μέσα της περιφέρειας, το ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ, τη Γενική Γραμματεία και τα Γραφεία Τύπου.

Η Συντονιστική Επιτροπή και τα Διοικητικά Συμβούλια ομοσπονδιών και ενώσεων βρίσκονται σε διαρκή συνεδρίαση αναμένοντας τις πολιτικές εξελίξεις, την απόφαση του ΣτΕ για τη νομιμότητα ή όχι του κυβερνητικού πραξικοπήματος κατά της ΕΡΤ και άλλων οργανισμών και υπηρεσιών του Δημοσίου, καθώς και τις θέσεις των μεγάλων Συνδικάτων και Ομοσπονδιών των άλλων κλάδων.

Είμαστε και θα είμαστε δίπλα στους αγωνιζόμενους συναδέλφους μας της ΕΡΤ. Η ΕΡΤ θα παραμείνει ζωντανή.

Δεν κάνουμε πίσω. Ξέρουμε ότι μετά την ΕΡΤ προγραμματίζουν νέο μακελειό και στα ιδιωτικά ΜΜΕ, νέες απολύσεις, νέα σφαγή των δικαιωμάτων και της ελευθερίας της έκφρασής μας.

Ο ΑΓΩΝΑΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΑΙ


ΤΑ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΤΙΚΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΙΑ


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 17, 2013)

anef said:


> Προσωπική άποψη για τη συγκεκριμένη κινητοποίηση στην Αθήνα δεν έχω βέβαια, ξέρω όμως ότι ο κόσμος που κατεβαίνει με το ΠΑΜΕ όλο τον τελευταίο καιρό στη Θεσσαλονίκη είναι χαλαρά πολλαπλάσιος από τον κόσμο που συμμετέχει σε κινητοποιήσεις άλλων φορέων αν τους εξετάσουμε _μεμονωμένα_, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ του 30%, και πολλές φορές πολλαπλάσιος από τον κόσμο που κατεβαίνει συνολικά σε _όλες_ τις άλλες κινητοποιήσεις. Όχι ότι αυτό είναι το παν, αλλά κάτι σημαίνει προφανώς.



Επειδή κι εγώ στην Θεσσαλονίκη μένω, δεν έχω δει ποτέ πορεία του ΠΑΜΕ με πάνω από 100 άτομα, πράγμα λογικό, γιατί πρέπει να είναι το σύνολο της δύναμης του ΠΑΜΕ στην Θεσσαλονίκη. Φυσικά ο αριθμός δεν σημαίνει τίποτα, εκτός κι αν το ΠΑΜΕ το μετράει σαν xp points για το επόμενο level up. Το μόνο που έχει σημασία σε μια πορεία είναι το αποτέλεσμά της.


----------



## Costas (Jun 17, 2013)

Δεν αναφερόμουνα στο ΠΑΜΕ αλλά στον 902, που προβλήθηκε εμμέσως ως η μοναδική αντισυστημική φωνή. Ναι, αντισυστημική (ας το δεχτώ για τις ανάγκες της συζήτησης)· υπέρ ενός άλλου συστήματος, τρισχειρότερου.
Σήμερα κλείνουν 60 χρόνια από τον ξεσηκωμό των Ανατολικογερμανών ενάντια στη σοβιετόδουλη κομουνιστική χούντα της ΛΔΓ. Στο σπίτι του κρεμασμένου δε μιλάνε για σκοινί.


----------



## anef (Jun 17, 2013)

Costas said:


> Δεν αναφερόμουνα στο ΠΑΜΕ αλλά στον 902, που προβλήθηκε εμμέσως ως η μοναδική αντισυστημική φωνή. Ναι, αντισυστημική (ας το δεχτώ για τις ανάγκες της συζήτησης)· υπέρ ενός άλλου συστήματος, τρισχειρότερου.
> Σήμερα κλείνουν 60 χρόνια από τον ξεσηκωμό των Ανατολικογερμανών ενάντια στη σοβιετόδουλη κομουνιστική χούντα της ΛΔΓ. Στο σπίτι του κρεμασμένου δε μιλάνε για σκοινί.



A, σόρυ, δεν κατάλαβα ότι με τις δηλώσεις του Χαλβατζή γινόταν παραπομπή σε ένα άλλο σύστημα τρισχειρότερο και σε κομμουνιστική χούντα. Γιατί ο ίδιος λέει: 

Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ακράδαντα στη θεωρία του Μαρξισμού-Λενινισμού (επιστημονικού σοσιαλισμού), στην νομοτέλεια της κοινωνικής εξέλιξης, στην πρωτοπορία της εργατικής τάξης σε αυτή την εξέλιξη, στην αναγκαιότητα της πολιτικής πρωτοπορίας της εργατικής τάξης να συγκροτείται σε επαναστατικό κόμμα νέου τύπου, στην αναγκαιότητα της επαναστατικής εξουσίας της εργατικής τάξης, στη ρεαλιστικότητα του σοσιαλισμού και της αταξικής κομμουνιστικής κοινωνίας. 
Εξακολουθώ δηλαδή να πιστεύω ακράδαντα στην ιστορική αποστολή του Κομμουνιστικού Κόμματος όπως εκφράζεται και στο υπάρχον Πρόγραμμα και Καταστατικό του ΚΚΕ, με τα οποία άλλωστε οργανώθηκα και πάλεψα όλα τα προηγούμενα χρόνια. 
Έχω σκοπό να εξακολουθήσω να παλεύω για την υπόθεση αυτή με όλες μου τις δυνάμεις κάτω από οποιεσδήποτε συνθήκες και ελπίζω ολόψυχα να καταφέρω να σταθώ όρθιος μέχρι τέλους.

Οπότε, όπως καταλαβαίνεις είναι αδύνατον να κάνει κανείς τη σύνδεση. :)



Hellegennes said:


> Επειδή κι εγώ στην Θεσσαλονίκη μένω, δεν έχω δει ποτέ πορεία του ΠΑΜΕ με πάνω από 100 άτομα, πράγμα λογικό, γιατί πρέπει να είναι το σύνολο της δύναμης του ΠΑΜΕ στην Θεσσαλονίκη. Φυσικά ο αριθμός δεν σημαίνει τίποτα, εκτός κι αν το ΠΑΜΕ το μετράει σαν xp points για το επόμενο level up. Το μόνο που έχει σημασία σε μια πορεία είναι το αποτέλεσμά της.



Εκατό αλλά θαυματουργοί, ε; Έχουν κατορθώσει να κλείσουν χιλιάδες επιχειρήσεις, να καταστρέψουν εκατοντάδες μαγαζιά στο κέντρο με τις πορείες τους, να διώχνουν τους τουρίστες, να δυσφημίζουν την χώραν εις το εξωτερικόν. Τι σου είναι αυτοί οι κομμουνισταί... 

Ας το ρίξουμε και λίγο στην πλάκα, γιατί αλλιώς το πράμα δεν παλεύεται. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 17, 2013)

anef said:


> Εκατό αλλά θαυματουργοί, ε; Έχουν κατορθώσει να κλείσουν χιλιάδες επιχειρήσεις, να καταστρέψουν εκατοντάδες μαγαζιά στο κέντρο με τις πορείες τους, να διώχνουν τους τουρίστες, να δυσφημίζουν την χώραν εις το εξωτερικόν. Τι σου είναι αυτοί οι κομμουνισταί...




Έχεις δίκιο. Αυτό μόλις έγραψα για το ΠΑΜΕ· ότι έκλεισαν χιλιάδες επιχειρήσεις και κατέστρεψαν εκατοντάδες μαγαζιά.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2013)

anef said:


> Εκατό αλλά θαυματουργοί, ε; Έχουν κατορθώσει να κλείσουν χιλιάδες επιχειρήσεις, να καταστρέψουν εκατοντάδες μαγαζιά στο κέντρο με τις πορείες τους, να διώχνουν τους τουρίστες, να δυσφημίζουν την χώραν εις το εξωτερικόν. Τι σου είναι αυτοί οι κομμουνισταί...


Και παρ' όλ' αυτά, για τους απολυμένους του 902 και της Τυποεκδοτικής κουβέντα. Ούτε για τη δημοσιοποίηση των ονομάτων των απολυμένων στο Ριζοσπάστη. Τι σου είναι, πράγματι... (Εδώ δεν είναι που κάνουμε πλάκα;)


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2013)

Μια και έχετε μαζέψει και άλλα κείμενα εδώ... Το Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας κρίνει ότι υπάρχει νομική βάση στο αίτημα των εργαζομένων ώστε να χορηγηθεί αναστολή εκτέλεσης της κοινής υπουργικής απόφασης, ως προς το μέρος που αφορά τη διακοπή μετάδοσης εκπομπών, έως τη δημιουργία νέου φορέα.


ΠΡΟΣΩΡΙΝΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΓΗ​Βάσει των διατάξεων του άρθρου 52 του Π.Δ/τος 18/1989 (Α 8), όπως αντικαταστάθηκε με τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 35 του ν. 2721/1999 (Α 112) και
Έχοντας υπόψη​α) Την υπ’ αριθ. ΟΙΚ.02/11.6.2013 απόφαση του Υπουργού στον Πρωθυπουργό και του Υπουργού Οικονομικών «Κατάργηση της δημόσιας επιχείρησης «Ελληνική Ραδιοφωνία – Τηλεόραση, Ανώνυμη Εταιρεία (ΕΡΤ – Α.Ε.)» (Β 1414), με το άρθρο 1 παρ. 2 της οποίας, ορίζεται, πλην άλλων, ότι διακόπτεται η μετάδοση ραδιοτηλεοπτικών εκπομπών και η λειτουργία διαδικτυακών ιστοτόπων της ΕΡΤ Α.Ε., με αποτέλεσμα να μην επιτελείται η προβλεπόμενη από τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 2 παρ. 1 του ν. 1730/1987 (Α 145), όπως τροποποιήθηκε με το άρθρο 19 παρ. 1 του ν. 1866/1989 (Α 222) συμβολή δημόσιου ραδιοτηλεοπτικού φορέα στην ενημέρωση, στη μόρφωση και στην ψυχαγωγία του ελληνικού λαού και της ομογένειας.
β) Tην από 12.6.2013 αίτηση αναστολής της «Πανελλήνιας Ομοσπονδίας Συλλόγων Προσωπικού Επιχειρήσεων Ραδιοφωνίας – Τηλεόρασης» (ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ) και του Παναγιώτη Καλφαγιάννη, Προέδρου του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου της ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ.
γ) Tις απόψεις των πληρεξουσίων των αιτούντων και των εκπροσώπων του Δημοσίου, τις οποίες εξέθεσαν προφορικώς.
Δ ι α τ ά σ σ ο υ μ ε​1. Την αναστολή της εκτέλεσης της προσβαλλόμενης υπ’ αριθ. ΟΙΚ.02/11.6.2013 Κοινής Υπουργικής Απόφασης αποκλειστικά ως προς το μέρος της, με το οποίο προβλέπεται α) ότι διακόπτεται η μετάδοση ραδιοτηλεοπτικών εκπομπών και η λειτουργία διαδικτυακών ιστοτόπων της ΕΡΤ Α.Ε., και β) ότι οι συχνότητες της ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. παραμένουν ανενεργές (άρθρο 2 παρ. 2 περ. β της παραπάνω Κ.Υ.Α.).
2. Τη λήψη από τους συναρμόδιους Υπουργό Οικονομικών και Υφυπουργό στον Πρωθυπουργό των αναγκαίων οργανωτικών μέτρων για τη συνέχιση της μετάδοσης ραδιοτηλεοπτικών εκπομπών και τη λειτουργία διαδικτυακών ιστοτόπων από δημόσιο ραδιοτηλεοπτικό φορέα για το χρονικό διάστημα έως τη σύσταση και λειτουργία νέου φορέα που θα υπηρετεί το δημόσιο συμφέρον, όπως προβλέπεται από την παρ. 2 του άρθρου 1 της υπ’ αριθ. ΟΙΚ.02/11.6.2013 Κοινής Υπουργικής Απόφασης.
Αθήνα, 17 Ιουνίου 2013
Ο Πρόεδρος του Συμβουλίου της Επικρατείας
Κωνσταντίνος Μενουδάκος​

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, το Δημόσιο αναμένεται να καταθέσει την Τρίτη αίτηση αναστολής της προσωρινής διαταγής του κ. Μενουδάκου. (Δεν το θεωρώ πολύ πιθανό.)
Από εδώ:
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231253381


----------



## Costas (Jun 17, 2013)

Στο κείμενο του Χαλβατζή είχα τονίσει με έντονα γράμματα τη φράση που αφορούσε τον 902, τίποτα άλλο. Επειδή αυτός ήταν το θέμα των προηγούμενων τελευταίων ποστ. Το ΠΑΜΕ ήταν άσχετο θέμα, και φυσικά δεν εννοούσα ότι ο Χαλβατζής με εκφράζει πολιτικά. Τέλος πάντων, συγνώμη αν υπήρξα πρόχειρος ή και άστοχος. Με τη διευκρινιστική μου φαντάζομαι έγινα πιο ξεκάθαρος, το αποτέλεσμα μετράει. :) Το πόσο εκπροσωπεί ο 902 τα ιστορικά συμφέροντα του κόσμου της εργασίας φαίνεται από το πώς πέρασαν οι εργαζόμενοι, ως εργαζόμενοι και ως πολίτες, στα καθεστώτα που δημιουργήθηκαν με βάση τις αρχές τις οποίες εκπροσωπεί ο 902. Αυτή την ευρετική μέθοδο διδάσκει ο...ιστορικός υλισμός.

--------------------
Και σε ποια δικαστική αρχή θα καταθέσει το Δημόσιο την αίτηση αναστολής;


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 18, 2013)

Τι υποστήριξαν οι δύο πλευρές

Οι δικηγόροι του Δημοσίου υποστήριξαν πως η έκδοση προσωρινής διαταγής δεν είναι αρμοδιότητα του προέδρου του ΣΤΕ αλλά Επιτροπής Αναστολών, ενώ επισήμαναν ότι από τη στιγμή που η εταιρεία «λύθηκε», δεν μπορεί να έχει αναδρομική εφαρμογή οποιαδήποτε απόφαση ληφθεί από τον πρόεδρο του ΣτΕ.

Υποστήριξαν ακόμη πως *η κυβέρνηση αποφάσισε το κλείσιμο της κρατικής ραδιοτηλεόρασης για λόγους δημοσίου συμφέροντος, υποστηρίζοντας ότι σύμφωνα με τον Νόμο δεν προβλέπεται νομικά και ουσιαστικά να υπάρχει δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση στη χώρα*.

«Δεν υπάρχει νόμος όπως είπαν, συνταγματική διάταξη ή διεθνής σύμβαση που να την επιβάλλει. Και για αυτό η κυβέρνηση είναι αποφασισμένη να προχωρήσει σε νέο φορέα», φέρεται να είπαν.

Από την πλευρά τους, οι δικηγόροι της ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ υποστήριξαν πως τίθεται θέμα συνταγματικότητας προσκομίζοντας στοιχεία σύμφωνα με τα οποία η μη λειτουργία της Δημόσιας Ραδιοτηλεόρασης καταστρατηγεί θέματα πολιτικής προστασίας, ασφάλειας και εθνικής άμυνας της χώρας.

Επισήμαναν ακόμη τη ζημία που υφίσταται το ελληνικό Δημόσιο από τη μη λειτουργία της ΕΡΤ, ενώ ανέφεραν πως δεν έχουν συντελεστεί οι απολύσεις των εργαζομένων. http://www.goodnet.gr/index.php?id=13,82926,0,0,1,0


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2013)

«Η Ελλάδα πρέπει να έχει δημόσια τηλεόραση. Όχι όμως τηλεόραση του Δημοσίου».
Από κείμενο του Αντώνη Πανούτσου που διάβασα στην AV.
http://www.athensvoice.gr/article/c...ς-περιγράφει-το-μοντάζ-του-euro-2004-στην-ερτ


Συζήτηση με θέμα «Το γκολ του Δέλλα και το μοντάζ του Πανούτσου» εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?13556-Το-γκολ-του-Δέλλα-και-το-μοντάζ-του-Πανούτσου


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 18, 2013)

Επειδή χθες και σήμερα διάβασα και διαβάζω μνημειώδεις ανοησίες από νομικούς και μη... επειδή τις πρόσθετες "διευκρινίσεις" τις διαβάσαμε ως πρώτο θέμα, ενώ η διάψευσή τους θάβεται: για δείτε τι λέει και ο ίδιος ο Πρόεδρος του ΣτΕ.

Έδιτ: να διευκρινίσω ότι τις μνημειώδεις ανοησίες φυσικά και ΔΕΝ τις διάβασα στη Λεξιλογία.


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2013)

*Σταμάτης Κραουνάκης. Ξινή νευρική Τέχνη*
Του Ανδρέα Πετρουλάκη, στο protagon.gr (διόρθωσα την ανορθογραφία του τίτλου)
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.proswpa&id=25411

Οι περισσότεροι καλλιτέχνες έχουν εδώ και τρία χρόνια πυκνώσει τις τάξεις των, ας τους πούμε, διαφωνούντων με το Μνημόνιο. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι η ποιητικίζουσα και ονειρική φύση τους που δεν δέχεται τη λογιστική των αριθμών ή είναι οι αριστερές καταβολές των περισσοτέρων που τους τοποθετεί φύσει απέναντι σε όλες τις καπιταλιστικές εξουσίες, πάντως ελάχιστοι είναι αυτοί που, παράλληλα με την κριτική στους πολιτικούς, βάζουν στο στόχαστρο των λόγων ή της Τέχνης τους και τα κουσούρια του λαού μας. Δηλαδή του κοινού τους.

Σηκώνει κουβέντα, ίσως και σε νέο νήμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 20, 2013)

Εννοεί σήμερα ή γενικά ότι οι καλλιτέχνες δεν κάνουν κριτική στον λαό; Γιατί έχω ουκ ολίγα τραγούδια και ποιήματα να θυμηθώ. Θα έλεγα μάλιστα ότι στην πολιτικίζουσα τέχνη δεν είναι καθόλου σπάνια τέτοια έργα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 20, 2013)

Μάλιστα, η κριτική του βλέπω πέρασε και από το χρώμα του βρακιού της Μανωλίδου. Ωραίο επίπεδο, εκπληκτικό. Και κυρίως φιλοσοφημένη και βαθιά πολιτική η σκέψη του. Σα δεν ντρέπεται, λέω 'γω.


----------



## SBE (Jun 20, 2013)

Το απόσπασμα με την κραουνάκεια παραλλαγή του κραουνάκειου άσματος την είδα σήμερα που την έβαλε κάποιος γνωστός μου στο φέισμπουκ του. Μου φάνηκε ιδιαίτερα κακόγουστη για πολλούς λόγους. Η κυριότερη κακογουστιά ήταν η επίθεση στη Μανωλίδου και το κερασάκι ήταν η αναφορά στα εσώρουχά της, που ήταν επιπέδου κατίνας της (κακόφημης) γειτονιάς. Από τις αντιδράσεις που είδα στο βίντεο, νομίζω έφερε σε αμηχανία και κάποιους θεατές, που φαίνονταν λίγο παγωμένοι. Κι εκεί είναι που μας πιάνουν οι ευγένειές μας και αντί να σηκωθούν πεντέξι να τον κράξουν επι τόπου, δεν είπε κανένας τίποτα γιατί όλοι φοβούνται ότι θα πεταχτεί κανένας και θα τους πει ότι χαλάνε το κλίμα- κι άλλωστε κάποιοι φαινόταν να το διασκεδάζουν. 

Δεν μπόρεσα να μην σκεφτώ πώς να αισθάνονται τώρα ο Άδωνης κι η Ευγενία που τα ακούνε αυτά; Και βεβαίως για τον Γεωργιάδη μπορούμε να πούμε ότι ασχολείται με την πολιτική, πιθανόν να έχει ακούσει (και να έχει πει) και χειρότερα. Η οικογένειά του όμως γιατί φταίει; Βεβαίως κι η Μανωλίδου είναι δημόσιο πρόσωπο λόγω της δουλειάς της, αλλά η εντύπωση που μου έχει δώσει και διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος, είναι ότι μέσα από τη δουλειά της δεν φαίνεται να ασχολείται με την πολιτική- δεν παρουσιάζει καμιά εκπομπή λιβανίσματος του Γεωργιάδη, χαζοχαρούμενες εκπομπές παρουσιάζει. Και εντάξει, το ζεύγος Γεωργιάδη- Μανωλίδου έχει γίνει σήριαλ εν μέρει γιατί τους πιάνει πολλούς το "κοίτα ρε τον μπούλη τι γυναίκα κυκλοφορεί", αλλά στην περίπτωση του συμβάντος που σχολιάζουμε όλη η κακία φαίνεται να κατευθύνεται προς τη Μανωλίδου, ακολουθώντας τα πατροπαράδοτα, όπου την πληρώνουν πάντα τα γυναικόπαιδα, ακόμα κι όταν δεν φταίνε.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 20, 2013)

> Βλέποντάς το, σχολιάζω στον τοίχο μου: "Εξαιρετικά! Έτσι, να χαριεντίζεστε με τον κάθε ακροδεξιό και μετά να πουλάτε οργίλα στάτους στο facebook, κύριε Κραουνάκη. Αυτό περιμέναμε από σας...." πράγμα που επιδοκιμάστηκε μέσα σε λίγη ώρα από καμιά εβδομηνταριά άτομα και προκάλεσε την μήνιν φίλου του Κραουνάκη που κατηγόρησε εμένα και άλλους πως δεν ξέρουμε λεπτομέρειες και άλλες τέτοιες προφάσεις εν αμαρτίαις. Προφανώς δεν ενδιαφέρουν κανέναν οι λεπτομέρειες, εάν δηλαδή επρόκειτο για κοπή πίτας ή για οπoιαδήποτε άλλη περίσταση. Ή χαριεντίζεσαι με τέτοια άτομα ή όχι.
> 
> Και όταν ως δημόσιο πρόσωπο προτιμάς να χαριεντίζεσαι μαζί τους αντί να τους έχεις δηλώσει έντιμα "δεν φωτογραφίζομαι με ακροδεξιούς, κύριε", ώστε να έχεις και μια συνέπεια λόγου-έργου, τότε οφείλεις να υποστείς την κριτική. Που όπως φαίνεται από την εκφορά του λόγου μου και καλόπιστη ήταν και κόσμια.
> 
> Λίγες ώρες μετά, το συγκεκριμένο μου στάτους λογοκρίθηκε και αφαιρέθηκε από το facebook. Για να φτάσει να αφαιρεθεί ένα ποστάρισμα στο FB χρειάζονται πολλές αναφορές.


http://niemandsrose-niemandsrose.blogspot.gr/2013/06/blog-post_19.html
http://panosz.wordpress.com/2013/06/20/επίθεση-πολιτισμού-απο-την-ελεύθερη-ε/#comments


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 20, 2013)

Κατά την γνώμη μου η Μανωλίδου είναι μια συμπαθής, όμορφη κυρία που απλά πέρασε από την σοβαρότητα (μαέστρος) στο ελαφρύ* ως χυδαίο** της τηλεόρασης. Δεν ενοχλεί κανέναν, δεν τρώει το ψωμί κανενός και δεν ασχολείται καθόλου μα καθόλου με την πολιτική. Μάλιστα έχω δει πολλάκις να την τσιγκλάνε να μιλήσει για τον Άδωνι και την πολιτική και πάντα απαντάει ευγενικά πώς δεν ασχολείται με την πολιτική και το τι είπε ο άντρας της για τον Χ ή ο Χ για τον άντρα της είναι μεταξύ τους υπόθεση.

Ως εκ τούτου, θεωρώ τουλάχιστον μαλάκα τον Κραουνάκη που ασχολήθηκε μαζί της, παρότι μ' αρέσουν κάποια κομμάτια του. Πέρα απ' αυτό, θεωρώ ότι δεν πρέπει να βάζουμε όρια στο τι προβάλλεται στην τέχνη, έστω κι αν αυτό ήταν η εν λόγω, αποτυχημένη κτγμ, προσπάθεια σατιρικής διασκευής. Φυσικά δεν με σοκάρει το "γαμιέται η φάρα του" αλλά δεν το θεωρώ και έξυπνη σάτιρα. Κι αυτό χωρίς να εννοώ στο ελάχιστο ότι δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί αυτή η λέξη σε έξυπνη σάτιρα. Άλλωστε ο τελικός κριτής είναι το κοινό και ο χρόνος. Αυτά αποδεικνύουν τι είναι τέχνη, τι αριστούργημα και τι μίζερη ηλιθιότητα.


* ριάλιτι σόου
** _Ορός της Αλήθειας_, κτγμ ίσως η χειρότερη εκπομπή που έχει ποτέ προβληθεί στην ελληνική τηλεόραση.


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2013)

Άκουγε ο Κραουνάκης τι του σούρνανε και απάντησε:

*Χρέος έχει η κωμωδία*
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.post&id=25448


----------



## bernardina (Jun 21, 2013)

nickel said:


> Άκουγε ο Κραουνάκης τι του σούρνανε και απάντησε:
> 
> *Χρέος έχει η κωμωδία*
> http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.post&id=25448



Λάδια πολλά κι από τηγανίτες τίποτα.

Και την επόμενη φορά που θ' ακούσω τον οποιονδήποτε (διαγράφεται λέξη) να επικαλείται για άλλοθι τον δύσμοιρο τον Αριστοφάνη, θα του θυμίσω μερικά ασήμαντα πραγματάκια: πρώτον ότι ο Αριστοφάνης ήταν the real thing και όχι αξιοθρήνητος μίμος αντιγραφέας, δεύτερον ότι ο ίδιος δεν επικαλέστηκε για άλλοθι καμιά αυθεντία προκειμένου να υπερασπιστεί τη γλώσσα του που όντως τσάκιζε κόκαλα, και τρίτον και χειρότερον, για ενημέρωση κάποιων "προοδευτικών", "ρηξικέλευθων", αδέσμευτων/ανεξάρτητων (εδώ φωνάζουμε "επιδοτούμενη ΜΚΟ" και γελάμε) και λοιπών ταχαμουδήθεν αλλά στην πραγματικότητα ντιπ ανιστόρητων, ο Αριστοφάνης ήταν βαθιά συντηρητικός και έκανε ό,τι περνούσε από το χέρι του για να ανατραπεί η αθηναϊκή δημοκρατία. Και δεν το έκρυβε. 

Πάντως, ό,τι κι αν ήταν ο Παππούς Αριστοφάνης, δεν έγραψε ό,τι έγραψε για να κάνουν καριέρα μ' αρπαχτές ή να πουλήσουν μούρη μερικές ψωνάρες, παλιότεροι και νέοι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 21, 2013)

Καλημέρα.

Δικαιολογίες πολλές και συγγνώμη καμμιά. Οκέι, _Κακραουνάκη_.

Αφού πάντως θίγεται τόσο πολύ που δεν του αναγνωρίζεται η σατιρική του διάθεση όταν μιλάει για το βρακί της Μανωλίδου, γιατί θίγεται παράλληλα κι απ' το σατιρικό δικαίωμα να τον λένε χοντρό;

Για να πιάσουμε όμως κι ένα γλωσσικό, το μάτι μου πήρε κάπου ένα "_έκανε 7.000 *κατεβάσματα* σ' ένα βράδυ_". Εδώ βέβαια έχουμε και προβληματική απόδοση αλλά και semantics για το τι είναι download.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 21, 2013)

Θαρρώ πως ένα από τα πιο πετυχημένα το έγραψε ο Λ. Αντωνόπουλος στο φέισμπουκ: Αντισταθείτε στην προσπάθεια του Κραουνάκη να μας κάνει να συμπαθήσουμε τον Άδωνι.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 21, 2013)

Αφού κορόιδεψε καλά καλά το βρακί της Μανωλίδου, γράφει:

Ελάτε, ας συνεννοηθούμε κάποια στιγμή, γιατί αυτή η μετατόπιση θέματος την ώρα που ξεπουλιέται το μαγαζί κι εμείς συζητάμε για ένα εσώρουχο -σόρι, κιόλας- είναι ΥΠΟΠΤΗ.​

Δηλαδή, «όσοι ενοχληθήκατε προφανώς το κάνετε επειδή θέλετε να μετατοπίσετε το θέμα, που είναι ότι ξεπουλιέται το μαγαζί, όχι ότι εγώ κάνω ήλιθιες και χοντρές πλάκες τις οποίες αποκαλώ χιούμορ».

Και συνεχίζει, απτόητος:

Τέλος. Τα υπόλοιπα στην Επίδαυρο, 5 και 6 Ιουλίου, αν δεν έχει προηγηθεί καμιά επείγουσα νομοθετική πράξη που να απαγορεύει το ονομαστί κωμωδείν, (όχι δεν παίζουμε αυτό το «απ οτ μπορεί» στον Αριστοφάνη μας). ​

«Και τώρα που έγινε ντόρος, ελάτε ρε παιδιά να μας δείτε στην Επίδαυρο αρχές Ιουλίου!»

 Όσο για τις σπόντες, γιατί αφού έχουμε χούντα συμμετέχουμε σ' αυτό το «χουντικό φεστιβάλ», κάτω τα χέρια από τον ΛΟΥΚΟ, ΚΑΤ' ΑΡΧΗΝ. Μας ΒΓΗΚΕ Η ΨΥΧΗ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ... Αυτός μας επέλεξε… Και καλού-κακού, (ΓΕΛΙΑ!) με ειδική άδεια, κατέβηκα με ομάδα ΕΘΕΛΟΝΤΩΝ συντρόφων του ευρέως αριστερού φάσματος, όπου με την αμέριστη συμπαράσταση των αρχαιολόγων, και φίλων της Παλαιάς Επιδαύρου, προβήκαμε σε οριστική αποχουντοποίηση-απεντόμωση του ιερού μνημείου ψάλλοντες αρχαιορόκ παιάνας. ​

«Γιατί, αφού έχουμε χούντα, συμμετέχουμε στο χουντικό φεστιβάλ; Ε, γιατί μας βγήκε η ψυχή να φέρουμε τον Λούκο.» 

Φαντάζομαι όχι επειδή είναι πολλά τα λεφτά, Άρη. Ούτε που μου περνάει από το μυαλό ότι μετά θα περιοδεύσει με το ίδιο έργο -που θα έχει τη βούλα της Επιδαύρου- στην εκτός Αθήνας Ελλάδα όλο το καλοκαίρι.


----------



## SBE (Jun 21, 2013)

Τα είπαν οι προλαλήσαντες, αλλά στην ουσία μας πάει πίσω αυτό στο θέμα που έθεσε στην αρχή ο Νίκελ για τη θέση των καλλιτεχνών στο δημόσιο διάλογο. Νίκελ, σωθήκαμε άμα ο "διάλογος" είναι επιπέδου "δεν καταλαβαίνετε την τέχνη μου, άξεστοι" και "δεν φταίω εγώ, μου δώσανε οι άλλοι τους στίχους έτοιμους, και του είπα του τεχνικού να μην το παίξει και στο κάτω κάτω εσείς φταίτε που το είχατε ξανακούσει και δε μιλήσατε, κι ο Αριστοφάνης, κι ο ένας κι ο άλλος". Δεν του έχει πει φαίνεται κανένας του Κραουνάκη ότι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις δύο είναι οι πιθανές λύσεις: ή ζητάς συγγνώμη χωρίς δικαιολογίες ή δεν ζητάς συγγνώμη και υπερασπίζεσαι το δικαίωμά σου να λες και κακόγουστα άμα σου γουστάρει. Μεσοβέζικη κατάσταση δεν υπάρχει. Βεβαίως στην Ελλάδα του "κρατάτε με, θα τον σφάξω", που οι λεονταρισμοί είναι σύνηθες φαινόμενο, δεν έπρεπε να περιμένουμε τίποτ'άλλο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2013)

Θα με ενδιέφερε να ξεφύγουμε από την ακραία περίπτωση του Κραουνάκη και να δούμε το ζήτημα του #318 («Δεν ξέρω αν είναι η ποιητικίζουσα και ονειρική φύση τους που δεν δέχεται τη λογιστική των αριθμών ή είναι οι αριστερές καταβολές των περισσοτέρων που τους τοποθετεί φύσει απέναντι σε όλες τις καπιταλιστικές εξουσίες»), χωρίς τη γενίκευση (ότι σπάνια βάζουν στο στόχαστρο τα κουσούρια του κοινού τους). Αλλά θα την κάνουμε κι αυτή τη συζήτηση, στην ώρα της.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 21, 2013)

Νομίζω, Νίκο, ότι είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς γενίκευση· δηλαδή και χωρίς το παρακάτω. Ποιητικίζουσα και ονειρική φύση των καλλιτεχνών και αριστερές καταβολές των περισσοτέρων, ναι, θεωρώ ότι είναι αρκετά άδικες γενικεύσεις. Την λογιστική των αριθμών δεν την δεχόμαστε γενικά σαν λαός, γιατί δεν έχουμε μάθει να σκεφτόμαστε μαθηματικά. Αυτό δεν είναι γενίκευση, είναι απόρροια του τρόπου που λειτουργεί το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα, της κακής διδασκαλίας των μαθηματικών και της χαλαρότατης -ως ανύπαρκτης- συνοχής που έχουν τα μαθήματα σαν σύνολο και λογική γνώσης (γι' αυτό ανθούν και οι μύθοι, οι συνωμοσιολογίες και η μειωμένη αντίληψη προγραμματισμού).


----------



## SBE (Jun 21, 2013)

Έλλη, έχεις σκεφτεί ότι ίσως είσαι λίγο άδικος με την παιδεία; Όλοι από το ίδιο εκπαιδευτικό συστημα βγήκαμε, αλλά πολλοί και καλά μαθηματικά μάθαμε και δεν πιστέυουμε σε μύθους και συνωμοσιολογίες. Μήπως φταίει κάτι άλλο;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 21, 2013)

Όχι, είμαι πολύ μαλακός με αυτά που λέω σε σχέση με αυτά που πιστεύω για την παιδεία (που είναι πραγματική κατάργησή της και φτιάξιμο απ' την αρχή*). Από κακά ως ανύπαρκτα εκπαιδευτικά συστήματα βγήκανε και μεγαλοφυΐες, αυτό δεν σημαίνει κάτι. Όταν ένα πολύ μεγάλο κομμάτι του πληθυσμού σκέφτεται αλλοπρόσαλλα, έχει κακή νοοτροπία και δεν δείχνει να αντιλαμβάνεται βασική μαθηματική λογική (όχι αριθμητική per se), τότε έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα.

Δεν τα έχω με τους εκπαιδευτικούς, με το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα τα έχω. Επίσης αυτοί που αποκτούν μαθηματική λογική και συγκροτημένη σκέψη έχουν κι άλλου είδους μπακράουντ, συχνά διαβάζουν πάρα πολύ ή έχουν την εξαίρετη τύχη να μεγάλωσαν σε ένα οικογενειακό/φιλικό περιβάλλον με περισσότερη παιδεία και μόρφωση. Όχι ΟΛΟΙ, το τονίζω για να μην αρχίσουμε την απαρίθμηση προσωπικών περιπτώσεων.


* όχι βέβαια πραγματική κατάργηση και μετά φτιάξιμο, πρώτα ένα υπερκολοσιαίο σχέδιο και μετά σταδιακή υλοποίηση κάθε πράγματος με την σειρά που αρμόζει ώστε να γίνουν τα πράγματα σωστά. Αλλά αυτό είναι τιτανοτεράστια συζήτηση και αυτήν την στιγμή έχω μόνο 2 λεπτά για να απαντήσω.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 21, 2013)

Άλλο ο Αριστο-φάνης κι άλλο ο Χειριστο-χάνης.


----------



## meidei (Jun 21, 2013)

Ο κύριος πριν από λίγο στην ΝΕΤ, που απ' ότι κατάλαβα είναι ο διευθυντής του Αρχείου, είπε πώς η ψηφιοποίηση (που ξεκίνησε πριν 3 χρόνια αν θυμάμαι καλά), έφτασε μόλις στο 5%. 

Έγκλημα το βρίσκω να κλείνεις μια εταιρία έτσι, χωρίς, όταν ένα τόσο σημαντικό προτζεκτ είναι σε εξέλιξη.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 22, 2013)

meidei said:


> Ο κύριος πριν από λίγο στην ΝΕΤ, που απ' ότι κατάλαβα είναι ο διευθυντής του Αρχείου, είπε πώς η ψηφιοποίηση (που ξεκίνησε πριν 3 χρόνια αν θυμάμαι καλά), έφτασε μόλις στο 5%.
> 
> Έγκλημα το βρίσκω να κλείνεις μια εταιρία έτσι, χωρίς, όταν ένα τόσο σημαντικό προτζεκτ είναι σε εξέλιξη.



Αν τους πήρε 3 χρόνια να ψηφιοποιήσουν το 5% του αρχείου, τότε για να ψηφιοποιήσουν το υπόλοιπο 95% χρειάζονται άλλα 57 χρόνια. Άραγε εγώ είμαι υπερβολικός ή μήπως κάτι δεν πάει καλά με τον ρυθμό εκτέλεσης αυτού του τόσο σημαντικού πρότζεκτ;

Έγκλημα να κλείσει η ΕΡΤ έτσι στα καλά καθούμενα, οκ, αλλά εγώ βρίσκω έγκλημα και το να ανατίθεται μια δουλειά τέτοιας σημασίας σε ανθρώπους που δείχνουν να μην έχουν τη διάθεση (ή τα μέσα, δεν ξέρω) να την φέρουν εις πέρας.


----------



## anef (Jun 22, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Έγκλημα να κλείσει η ΕΡΤ έτσι στα καλά καθούμενα, οκ, αλλά εγώ βρίσκω έγκλημα και το να ανατίθεται μια δουλειά τέτοιας σημασίας σε ανθρώπους που δείχνουν να μην έχουν τη διάθεση (ή τα μέσα, δεν ξέρω) να την φέρουν εις πέρας.



Για να μιλάς για «έγκλημα», υποθέτω γνωρίζεις αρκετές λεπτομέρειες για τον αριθμό των εργαζόμενων που ασχολούνταν μ' αυτή τη δουλειά, για τις υποδομές, τη χρηματοδότηση, καθώς και τον λογικό ρυθμό ψηφιοποίησης κατά μέσο όρο (λαμβάνοντας υπόψη, προφανώς, τα διαφορετικά είδη αρχείων, την κατάστασή τους κλπ.). Θα μπορούσες να παραπέμψεις κάπου;


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 22, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Αν τους πήρε 3 χρόνια να ψηφιοποιήσουν το 5% του αρχείου, τότε για να ψηφιοποιήσουν το υπόλοιπο 95% χρειάζονται άλλα 57 χρόνια.


δεν θα προλάβει, γιατί αντίπαλός μας, όπως είπε, είναι ο χρόνος που φθείρει τα υλικά
.....
_- Είναι αλήθεια ότι η ΕΡΤ με την εμπειρία και τις γνώσεις της, βοηθά πολύ στη δημιουργία του *αρχείου του ΡΙΚ*; 
- Η ΕΡΤ την οποία επισκεφθήκαμε και με την οποία έχουμε στενή συνεργασία σε θέματα τεχνογνωσίας και όχι μόνο, δυσκολεύεται να μας βοηθήσει όσο θα ήθελε. Μην ξεχνάς όμως, ότι μόνο το 5% από το υλικό της ΕΡΤ έχει ψηφιοποιηθεί μέχρι σήμερα. Εμάς σε έναν περίπου χρόνο που θα εγκαινιάσουμε το αρχείο, το ποσοστό μας θα είναι πολύ υψηλό, όμως δεν θέλω να αναφέρω για την ώρα αριθμό. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76992685&postcount=5922_


----------



## panadeli (Jun 22, 2013)

anef said:


> Για να μιλάς για «έγκλημα», υποθέτω γνωρίζεις αρκετές λεπτομέρειες για τον αριθμό των εργαζόμενων που ασχολούνταν μ' αυτή τη δουλειά, για τις υποδομές, τη χρηματοδότηση, καθώς και τον λογικό ρυθμό ψηφιοποίησης κατά μέσο όρο (λαμβάνοντας υπόψη, προφανώς, τα διαφορετικά είδη αρχείων, την κατάστασή τους κλπ.). Θα μπορούσες να παραπέμψεις κάπου;



Όχι, δεν γνωρίζω καμία λεπτομέρεια για τίποτε από όλα αυτά.
Απλά το να χρειαστούν 60 χρόνια για να ψηφιοποιηθεί το αρχείο της ΕΡΤ μου φαίνεται, το λιγότερο, παράλογο. Αν λοιπόν θεωρείται έγκλημα η διακοπή του έργου λόγω του κλεισίματος της ΕΡΤ, δεν μπορεί παρά να θεωρηθεί έγκλημα και το γεγονός ότι θα χρειάζονταν 60 χρόνια για την ολοκλήρωσή του. Διαφωνείς;

Τώρα, για το ποιος φταίει για το έγκλημα, αν δεν ήταν προφανές από αυτό που έγραψα ("το να *ανατίθεται* μια δουλειά τέτοιας σημασίας..."), ας το κάνω λιανά: η διοίκηση της ΕΡΤ φταίει.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2013)

meidei said:


> Έγκλημα το βρίσκω να κλείνεις μια εταιρία έτσι, χωρίς, όταν ένα τόσο σημαντικό πρότζεκτ είναι σε εξέλιξη.


Η ψηφιοποίηση του αρχείου της ΕΡΤ (το οποίο έχει κακοπάθει κατά καιρούς, με σημαντικές απώλειες — και πάντα πρέπει να θεωρήσουμε ότι υπεύθυνη ήταν η όποια διοίκηση της ΕΡΤ και οι πολιτικοί προϊστάμενοί της) είναι κάτι που πρέπει να εξεταστεί ξεχωριστά από τη μορφή της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης που είχαμε και που αξίζει να έχουμε. 

Ας μην σκεφτόμαστε με απλή αριθμητική (5% σε 3 χρόνια, άρα 100% σε άλλα 57). Μπορεί τα πρώτα 2,5 χρόνια να ήταν προετοιμασία. Μπορεί να ήταν κάτι σαν τους Ολυμπιακούς: αγναντεύουμε το υπερπέραν μέχρι να βεβαιωθούμε ότι η δουλειά δεν θα γίνει μόνη της.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 22, 2013)

Κι εμένα μού φαίνονται περίεργα τα νούμερα αλλά πολλά _μπορεί_. Μπορεί να χρειάζονται κονδύλια γι' αυτό και η διοίκηση της ΕΡΤ να προτιμούσε να τα δίνει στον Παπαδόπουλο για να τα πίνει _στην υγειά μας_.


----------



## meidei (Jun 22, 2013)

Το μη-ψηφιακό υλικό, και ειδικά τα πιο αρχαία μέσα, φθείρονται και μετά καπούτ. Το restoration δεν κάνει ακριβώς θαύματα.
Έστω ότι έπρεπε να κλείσει η ΕΡΤ, πριν κλείσει, το αρχείο θα έπρεπε να πάει σε ένα σχετικό οργανισμό (Υπουργείο Παιδείας; κάποιο Μουσείο; ) με νομικό πλαίσιο που να του επιτρέπει να συνεχίσει να απορροφά τα κονδύλια που λαμβάνει από ΕΕ. Τώρα απλά είναι στον αέρα. 

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο έκαναν τη δουλειά τους καλά στο αρχείο της ΕΡΤ. Πολύ πιθανόν να ήταν άχρηστοι. Μπορεί η αποκατάσταση να παίρνει περισσότερο χρόνο από τη ψηφιοποίηση γιαυτό να φαίνεται αργό. Το αρχείο πάντως δεν είναι τα δικαιώματα του Confederations Cup να το πουλήσεις στον Σκάι στο 1/10 της τιμής. Είναι από τα τμήματα της πρώην ΕΡΤ που έπρεπε να φύγουν με ειδική πρόβλεψη.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2013)

Συμφωνώ ότι πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να βρεθεί μια καλή λύση ώστε να συνεχιστεί η δουλειά για την ψηφιοποίηση και την αξιοποίηση του αρχείου. Δεν συμφωνώ ότι η δουλειά του αρχείου θα έπρεπε να επηρεάσει τις σκέψεις για τη δημόσια τηλεόραση που μας αξίζει — πρέπει να είναι δυο χωριστά ζητήματα. Αλλά, έτσι κι αλλιώς, θεωρώ ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει μαύρο στις συχνότητες της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης ή να είναι η κατάσταση στον αέρα (αντί να είναι η ΕΡΤ «στον αέρα» ). (Από την άλλη, για μένα εξίσου απεχθής ήταν και η κάρτα των απανωτών απεργιών. :-()


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 16, 2013)

nickel said:


> Θα μπορούσα να σκεφτώ 100 έξυπνους τρόπους να αλλάξει (όπως έπρεπε να γίνει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια) το αύριο της ΕΡΤ. Δεν είχα κάτσει να σκεφτώ βλακώδεις τρόπους, αλλά να που μας προσφέρθηκε ένας. Θε μου, εκτός από πολλά άλλα πράγματα, πόσο αδέξιοι είναι πάντα αυτοί οι δεξιοί.



Καλημέρα,
ο διαχωρισμός αυτός δεξιός#αριστερός σε καθαρά πραγματικό, πρακτικό επίπεδο είναι θεωρώ ανύπαρκτος. Για του λόγου το αληθές και όσον αφορά το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, αρκεί ένα γκούγκλισμα «ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί Ρέππας 2001» για να πειστεί κι ο πλέον δύσπιστος (*ενδεικτικά*). στο τέλος όποιος και να βρεθεί σε θέση εξουσίας θα θελήσει με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο να ελέγξει τα ΜΜΕ γύρω του. Κανείς πολιτικός δεν επιθυμεί ανεξέλεγκτη κριτική ή τα άπλυτά του στην φόρα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 16, 2013)

Δεν νομίζω ότι αυτό που λες έχει σχέση με την παρατήρηση του nickel.


----------



## Earion (Jul 16, 2013)

Δεν συμφωνώ με την άποψή σου, Lost Verse, γιατί συγκρίνει ανόμοια παράγματα. Η κυβέρνηση Σημίτη έκανε κινήσεις για να κλείσει σταθμούς έχοντας πίσω της το νόμο. Φυσικά και επιθυμούσε να έχει τον έλεγχο των μέσων ενημέρωσης, όπως κάθε κυβέρνηση οποιουδήποτε προσανατολισμού. Αλλά είχε φροντίσει να προβάλλεται ως υπερασπίστρια της νομιμότητας. Η διαφορά με τις πράξεις της κυβέρνησης Σαμαρά είναι εμφανής και στον τύπο και στην ουσία. Στον τύπο μεν γιατί ήταν η εφαρμογή μιας υπουργικής απόφασης που, ας το πω κομψά, έπασχε από νομιμότητα (τουλάχιστον δύο υπουργοί δεν υπέγραψαν), στη δε ουσία γιατί εφάρμοζε μια πολιτική διάτρητη από άποψη σκοπιμότητας (Για ποιο λόγο έκλεισε οριστικά αυτός ο δημόσιος φορέας; Όχι βέβαια γιατί δεν τον ήλεγχε η κυβέρνηση, ούτε για να γίνει εξοικονόμηση, ποιος τα πιστεύει αυτά; Έκλεισε για δύο απλούστατους --και διαφανείς σε όλους-- λόγους: τον τρόμο μπρος στην αποχώρηση των Ρώσων από την αγορά της ΔΕΠΑ, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι, παρ' όλες τις αρνητικές διαβεβαιώσεις, η κυβέρνηση θα αναγκαστεί να βάλει νέους φόρους· και την άρνηση όλων των υπουργείων --ιδίως του Παιδείας και του Εσωτερικών-- να διαθέσουν υπαλλήλους τους στο πλάνο κινητικότητας του Μανιτάκη). Ήταν απόφαση παρμένη υπό συνθήκες πανικού από το περιβάλλον Σαμαρά (στο μυαλό όλων έρχονται ονόματα, δεν θα τα πω, αλλά όλοι λίγο πολύ ξέρουμε τον άκαμπτο προσανατολισμό τους). Εν ολίγοις, ναι, οι κυβερνήσεις θέλουν δικά τους τα μέσα ενημέρωσης, αλλά οι διαλεκτικές των τεχνικών της εξουσίας φαίνεται πως διαφέρουν. Οι της Δεξιάς φαίνεται μάλλον πως συγχέουν την αποφασιστικότητα με τον απονομιμοποιημένο αυταρχισμό. (Και πού; Στα μάτια των Ευρωπαίων! Τα καλά που είχαν συμβεί με τον αλήστου μνήμης βασικό μέτοχο). Ο χαρακτηρισμός της κίνησης ως αδέξιας είναι μάλλον ήπιος. Πρώτα πρώτα για το απρογραμμάτιστο και αρπακολλατζήδικο του πράγματος, όπως φάνηκε από την πρώτη στιγμή. (Πού ακούστηκε να κλείνει με πρωινή ανακοίνωση ώς το βράδυ ο δημόσιος ραδιοτηλεοπτικός φορέας; Δεν πέρασε από κανενός το μυαλό ότι στο σημερινό πολιτισμό της εικόνας το μαύρο στην τηλεοπτική οθόνη εξισώνεται συναισθηματικά με ό,τι παλιότερα προκαλούσε η υποστολή της εθνικής σημαίας ή η σίγηση του εθνικού ύμνου;) Δεύτερον, γιατί σε λίγα μόνο δευτερόλεφτα γκρέμισε το με κόπο οικοδομημένο (και με βοήθεια από Βερολίνο μεριά) διαβόητο σαξές στόρι. Κι έπειτα για την αδιανόητη αντιστροφή των αξιών που προκάλεσε: ξαφνικά η λοιδορούμενη ΕΡΤ έγινε το πετράδι στο στέμμα της εθνικής ανεξαρτησίας, απαξάπαντες επικαλέστηκαν τον πολιτιστικό της ρόλο, ακόμα και οι πιο άσχετοι θυμήθηκαν τον Χατζιδάκι (που είναι βέβαιο ότι και να μπορούσαν να τον ακούσουν θα το απέφευγαν), και τελικά η ΕΡΤ έπεσε στην αγκαλιά του Σύριζα, κι από εκεί που ο Σύριζα παραπονιόταν ότι δεν έχει δική του τηλεόραση, όπως έχει το ΚΚΕ, απέκτησε ολόκληρη ΕΡΤ! Μπράβο του, καλά τα κατάφερε ο Σαμαράς. Ή μάλλον οι σύμβουλοί του. Είπαμε, Lost Verse, οι διαλεκτικές των τεχνικών της εξουσίας φαίνεται πως διαφέρουν όσο τα πορτοκάλια από τα μήλα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 13, 2013)

rogne said:


> Και ένας άλλος πιθανός λόγος: ψηφιακές συχνότητες.





drsiebenmal said:


> Ναι, το διάβασα και αλλού αυτό με τις ψηφιακές συχνότητες, διάβασα και το άρθρο που τσιτάρει o rogne, αλλά εξακολουθώ να μην το καταλαβαίνω. Να πω τι ξέρω εγώ, χωρίς να διεκδικώ κανένα αλάθητο. [...]
> Με την ΕΡΤ τι σχέση έχουν όμως οι ιστορίες με τις ψηφιακές συχνότητες, δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Αν μπορεί κάποιος να το εξηγήσει καλύτερα...



Δόθηκε σήμερα Τρίτη 13 Αυγούστου στη δημοσιότητα η κοινή υπουργική απόφαση την οποία υπογράφουν ο υφυπουργός Μεταφορών κ Μιχάλης Παπαδόπουλος και ο υφυπουργός στον πρωθυπουργό κ Σίμος Κεδίκογλου σχετικά με το πλαίσιο μετάβασης στην επίγεια ψηφιακή τηλεοπτική ευρυεκπομπή.

Στην απόφαση αναφέρεται:
_
«Στο πλαίσιο της μετάβασης στην επίγεια ψηφιακή τηλεοπτική ευρυεκπομπή, με κοινή απόφαση του Υφυπουργού Μεταφορών, Υποδομών και Δικτύων κ. Παπαδόπουλου και του Υφυπουργού στον Πρωθυπουργό, κ. Κεδίκογλου, η οποία δημοσιεύθηκε στο ΦΕΚ Β 1956/12.08.2013 εκχωρήθηκε στη ΝΕΡΙΤ Α.Ε. χωρίς αντάλλαγμα, φάσμα συχνοτήτων δύο διαύλων για την ανάπτυξη δικτύου εθνικής εμβέλειας, μέσω του οποίου θα εκπέμπεται το ψηφιακό πρόγραμμα της νέας δημόσιας τηλεόρασης. Με τη νέα ψηφιακή τεχνολογία, στους παραπάνω διαύλους θα μπορούν να φιλοξενούνται συνολικά μέχρι 16 προγράμματα standard definition ή 8 προγράμματα high definition 720p. Πρόκειται για μια πολύ σημαντική εξέλιξη για τη δημόσια τηλεόραση καθώς με τη νέα τεχνολογία, η χωρητικότητα των εκχωρούμενων διαύλων είναι διπλάσια σε σχέση με τις δυνατότητες που παρείχε η αναλογική τεχνολογία»._


Πηγή: http://www.tovima.gr/media/article/?aid=526132


----------



## Zazula (Aug 14, 2013)

Ήμουν χθες Σέρρες και διαπίστωσα ότι η αναλογική λήψη στο πατρικό μου διαθέτει και ΝΕΤ και ΕΤ3 — χωρίς να ξέρω από πού προέρχονται και ποιος κάνει το πρόγραμμα. Στο ψηφιακό τού Conn-X τα γνωστά από Αθήνα: Τρεις συχνότητες με το πρόγραμμα της ΔΤ.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 14, 2013)

Ναι, το έχω δει κι εγώ στο σπίτι μιας φίλης μου στον Χολαργό, που βλέπει μόνο αναλογικό πρόγραμμα.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 14, 2013)

_Ανακοινώθηκαν τα ονόματα των προσληφθέντων στη Δημόσια Τηλεόραση_ λένε οι τίτλοι της είδησης. Ωστόσο, φαίνεται πως η πραγματικότητα είναι κάπως διαφορετική.
_Τυπικά_, τουλάχιστον: Η ανακοίνωση των αποτελεσμάτων δεν συνιστά πρόσληψη των επιτυχόντων, καθώς απαιτείται η επιβεβαίωση των στοιχείων που περιλαμβάνονται στις αιτήσεις συμμετοχής τους, με την προσκόμιση και τον έλεγχο των απαιτούμενων δικαιολογητικών.

Εδώ τα ονόματα. 

No further comments.


----------



## rogne (Aug 22, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δόθηκε σήμερα Τρίτη 13 Αυγούστου στη δημοσιότητα η κοινή υπουργική απόφαση την οποία υπογράφουν ο υφυπουργός Μεταφορών κ Μιχάλης Παπαδόπουλος και ο υφυπουργός στον πρωθυπουργό κ Σίμος Κεδίκογλου σχετικά με το πλαίσιο μετάβασης στην επίγεια ψηφιακή τηλεοπτική ευρυεκπομπή.
> 
> Στην απόφαση αναφέρεται:
> _
> ...



Ήταν προβλεπόμενη η απόφαση για την παραχώρηση των 2 ψηφιακών συχνοτήτων στη ΝΕΡΙΤ (από 3 που είχε η ΕΡΤ). Θυμίζω ότι τα εθνικά κανάλια της DIGEA πήραν τώρα 4 συχνότητες, από τις 2 που είχαν, ενώ άλλες δύο πήγαν σε "περιφερειακούς πάροχους" (στη θεωρία). Στη δημοπράττηση αυτών των 4+2 συχνοτήτων, η ΝΕΡΙΤ (ή η ΕΡΤ νωρίτερα) δεν επρόκειτο ούτως ή άλλως να πάρει μέρος, αφού ο δημόσιος ραδιοτηλεοπτικός φορέας δεν πληρώνει για τη χρήση συχνοτήτων. 

Αυτό που νομίζω ότι έλεγε το άρθρο που είχα τσιτάρει τον Ιούνη, και που μου φαίνεται ότι εξακολουθεί να ισχύει, είναι ότι η ΕΡΤ δεν πρόλαβε καν να πάρει μέρος στη διαβούλευση για τη δημοπρασία, υπερασπίζοντας (δυνητικά) τα συμφέροντα του δημοσίου έναντι των εθνικών καναλαρχών της DIGEA. Η υπεράσπιση αυτή θα μπορούσε, φαντάζομαι, να πάρει ακόμα και τη μορφή βέτο τόσο για τις συχνότητες εθνικής εμβέλειας όσο και για τις περιφερειακές, ίσως και ακόμα περισσότερο για τις τελευταίες, που ουσιαστικά είχε προαποφασιστεί να δοθούν στην DIGEA (βλ. ανακοίνωση της Ένωσης Περιφερειακών Καναλιών Ελλάδος). Γενικά, και πέρα από τα τεχνικά δεδομένα που ομολογώ ότι δεν τα πολυκατέχω, εγώ δεν βλέπω κανένα τρομερό πολιτικό μυστήριο στην ιστορία με τις 4+2 συχνότητες: το σχέδιο ήταν και είναι να μονοπωληθούν από την DIGEA (να και πώς πάει αυτό...), και η ΕΡΤ, που σε κάτι τέτοια δεν ήταν καθόλου ελεγχόμενη, καθότι άντρο σοβιετισμού, συνδικαλισμού κλπ., όσο να 'ναι τη χάλαγε τη σούπα. Η (ανύπαρκτη) ΝΕΡΙΤ πάλι, όχι.

ΥΓ. Δεν χρειάζονται πολλά σχόλια οι φλυαρίες της απόφασης περί "νέας ψηφιακής τεχνολογίας", που παρουσιάζονται σαν να ίσχυαν μόνο για τη ΝΕΡΙΤ. Καθρεφτάκια για ιθαγενείς.


----------



## daeman (Aug 22, 2013)

...
*Ν. Μιχαλίτσης***: «Ο ρόλος των ιδιωτικών καναλιών στο κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ»*

*πρώην Διευθυντής Τεχνικών υπηρεσιών ΕΡΤ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 22, 2013)

Οι διαθέσιμες συχνότητες είναι δεκάδες (για κάθε συχνότητα του αναλογικού, 4-8 ψηφιακές ανάλογα με τις γεωγραφικές συνθήκες). Έτσι, όλα αυτά (που μου μοιάζουν και κάπως σαν τεχνολογική οπισθοφυλακή στη σκέψη, όπως αποδείχτηκε από το γεγονός ότι ένα τηλεοπτικό κανάλι μπορεί να εκπέμπεται μέσω διαδικτύου ή δορυφόρων ή παρόχων two/three/four play κλπ) το ουσιαστικό κτγμ θέμα, είναι: Πόσα από τα εμπορικά κανάλια βγαίνουν οικονομικά στην Ελλάδα; Να πληρώνουν σωστά τους εργαζομένους, τις ασφαλιστικές και φορολογικές τους υποχρεώσεις κλπ κάνοντας *μόνο αυτή* τη δουλειά. Όχι σαν το (παλαιόθεν γνωστό βέβαια) «ή μου δίνεις υπουργείο ή εφημερίδα βγάζω» σε μοντέρνο στιλ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 22, 2013)

Δεν είναι μόνο αυτό το θέμα, Δόκτορα. Είναι και το θέμα της ελευθερίας του λόγου, η DIGEA ουσιαστικά πήρε τον έλεγχο του δικτύου, που σημαίνει ότι έχει έλεγχο στο περιεχόμενο. Δεν μας έφτανε δηλαδή το ΕΣΡ, θα έχουμε τώρα και την DIGEA να διακόπτει προγράμματα _ον δε φλάι_. Αν είναι ένας ανεξάρτητος φορέας, δεν σε ενδιαφέρει τόσο ο έλεγχος στο περιεχόμενο, όμως η DIGEA είναι ο ορισμός του μη ανεξάρτητου, χοντρά διαπλεκόμενου φορέα.

Το webcast είναι άλλο, άσχετο θέμα. Εξάλλου κι εκεί έχει βάλει το χεράκι του ο νόμος, καταλλήλως, ώστε να ελέγχεται ποιος εκπέμπει και τι (με γελοίες αποφάσεις που καθορίζουν τι είναι διαδραστική σελίδα και τι όχι, ουσιαστικά βγάζοντας εκτός προστασίας της ελευθεροτυπίας όλο το Web 2.0, δηλαδή το 99% του ιστού όπως έχει διαμορφωθεί).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 22, 2013)

Να μια απορία που έχω: Ποιος έχτισε το συγκεκριμένο δίκτυο; Το δημόσιο, η Digea (κατά παραχώρηση), άλλος;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 22, 2013)

Ρίξε μια ματιά στο link του #352.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 22, 2013)

Για το θέμα της ελευθερίας του λόγου (που είναι σημαντικό), το άρθρο λέει ότι η Digea ενέργησε με εντολή της κυβέρνησης. Για το υπόλοιπο κομμάτι, την απαίτηση για μονοπωλιακούς όρους προκειμένου να υπάρξει αρχική επένδυση κλπ, το έχω ακούσει και σε άλλους τομείς της οικονομικής ζωής και νομίζω ότι οδηγεί σε ανάλογες συζητήσεις για δίκτυα και εκμετάλλευσή τους, θέματα που έχουμε συζητήσει αλλού. Η αίσθησή μου είναι ότι το σκεπτικό του άρθρου πατάει σε δύο βάρκες (αλλού θέλει κρατική παρέμβαση, αλλού ελεύθερο ανταγωνισμό) με τρόπο ώστε, τελικά, να μη γίνεται τίποτε. Μου φαίνεται σαθρό το επιχείρημα ότι θα μπορούσε να είναι πιο αποτελεσματικό αν υπήρχαν π.χ. τρεις πάροχοι, ο καθένας με τους πομπούς του όπως στην κινητή τηλεφωνία. Θα ήταν σαν να μη γινόταν διαγωνισμός για την κατασκευή ενός συγκεκριμένου δρόμου, αλλά η κάθε εταιρεία να πρότεινε τη δική της ο.χ. Εγνατία.

Ίσως κάτι δεν καταλαβαίνω καλά, αλλά δεν με ενδιαφέρει κιόλας να γίνω ειδικός στο θέμα, ούτε απολογητής του ενός ή του άλλου, αλλά αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι ότι το κράτος παραχώρησε για *15 χρόνια* ένα δικαίωμα σε έναν ιδιώτη με αντάλλαγμα να του φτιάξει ο ιδιώτης ένα δίκτυο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 23, 2013)

Η μονοπωλιακή τακτική κι ο αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός δεν αφορούν την ύπαρξη διαφορετικών παρόχων που θα καλύπτουν το ίδιο δίκτυο αλλά α) την δυνατότητα να συμμετέχουν αξιοκρατικά κι άλλοι πάροχοι στον διαγωνισμό και β) την δυνατότητα να υπάρχουν περισσότεροι του ενός πάροχοι που να καλύπτουν διαφορετικά κομμάτια του δικτύου, όπως γίνεται στα δίκτυα ύδρευσης, δρόμων και σιδηροδρόμων και φυσικά όπως γίνεται σε όλες τις άλλες δυτικές χώρες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 23, 2013)

Χέλλε, η λογική αυτή οδήγησε στην κατάτμηση των εθνικών οδών σε πέντε-δέκα εργολαβίες για να είναι ικανοποιημένοι όλοι οι πελάτες. Λόγω ειδικότητας, νομίζω ότι γνωρίζεις τα ποιοτικά προβλήματα που ακολούθησαν αυτή τη μέθοδο. Τεσπα, ας μη συνεχίσουμε αυτή τη συζήτηση, νομίζω ότι τα επιχειρήματα και οι θέσεις παρουσιάστηκαν επαρκώς και αντικειμενικά.

Ας ξαναγυρίσουμε στο κεντρικό θέμα: Η κρυμμένη απάντηση της EBU (_Κ. Γιαννακίδης_, Protagon)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 23, 2013)

Για τα προβλήματα στις εθνικές δεν φταίει η κατάτμηση. Σε καμμιά σοβαρή χώρα δεν αναλαμβάνει ένας εργολάβος όλο το δίκτυο, ακόμα κι αν μιλάμε για πολύ μικρότερα κράτη από την Ελλάδα (σε έκταση δικτύου εννοώ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2013)

*Συμμετέχοντας στη Δημόσια Τηλεόραση...* (Προκ. Δούκας)

Ο Προκόπης Δούκας θα γράψει ιστορία, μεταδίδοντας το πρώτο δελτίο της Δ.Τ στις 18.00.


----------



## rogne (Sep 4, 2013)

Θλιβερή λεπτομέρεια (άλλη μία): ο Π. Δούκας θα γράψει την όποια ιστορία μέσα από ένα στούντιο δίπλα ακριβώς σ' εκείνα που λειτουργούν (όντως...) τώρα σαν "κέντρα υποδοχής" μεταναστών.


----------



## rogne (Oct 3, 2013)

http://www.paron.gr/typologies/?p=39049

*Όσο-όσο το ξεπούλημα των ψηφιακών συχνοτήτων*

Την παραχώρηση των τεσσάρων ψηφιακών συχνοτήτων στους πάροχους δικτύου για πανελλαδική εμβέλεια με τιμή εκκίνησης 16,39 εκατ. ευρώ για 15 χρόνια, εισηγείται η ειδική επιτροπή της ΕΕΤΤ. Η εισήγηση παραδόθηκε στην ΕΕΤΤ ενόψει της ανακοίνωσης του διαγωνισμού για την παραχώρηση των ψηφιακών συχνοτήτων στις εταιρείες που εκπέμπουν ψηφιακά το σήμα των τηλεοπτικών καναλιών. Σε αυτήν προτείνεται να αρχίσει η δημοπρασία των ψηφιακών συχνοτήτων προς 16,39 εκατ. ευρώ για την εταιρεία που θα αναλάβει την πανελλαδική εμβέλεια και προς 1,93 εκατ. ευρώ για την περιφερειακή εμβέλεια. Θυμίζουμε ότι μέχρι σήμερα η Digea είναι ο προνομιακός πάροχος δικτύου των ιδιωτικών καναλιών πανελλαδικής εμβέλειας και αυτή κινεί τις διαδικασίες της ψηφιακής μετάβασης με βάση τον προσωρινό χάρτη ψηφιακών συχνοτήτων.

Πρακτικά ο διαγωνισμός πρέπει να ανακοινωθεί ως τα μέσα Οκτωβρίου προκειμένου να ολοκληρωθεί η δημοπρασία και να αρχίσει η ψηφιακή τηλεόραση με συχνότητες του νέου χάρτη από τον Ιανουάριο του 2014. Ο όρος που θέτει η Κομισιόν είναι να ολοκληρωθεί η επίγεια ψηφιακή τηλεόραση ως τον Οκτώβριο-Νοέμβριο του 2014.

ΥΓ. http://greektv-com.blogspot.gr/2013/10/blog-post_9906.html

*Με αφορμή την κατάργηση των τηλεοπτικών αδειών...*

_Άλλη μια διάταξη, χαμένη σε ένα άσχετο νομοσχέδιο, προστίθεται στο θεσμικό οπλαστάσιο της τηλεοπτικής διαπλοκής. Τις επόμενες μέρες θα ανακοινωθεί ο διαγωνισμός για τη χορήγηση των ψηφιακών συχνοτήτων. Σε παρόχους δικτύου πλέον, οι οποίοι θα "νοικιάζουν" ακριβά το χώρο στους "πελάτες" τους, τα τηλεοπτικά κανάλια. τα οποία είναι "προσωρινά νόμιμα" επί 23 χρόνια. Με το άρθρο 43 στο νομοσχέδιο του Κυριάκου Μητσοτάκη, μέσα σε έξι γραμμές, νομιμοποιούνται αυτά τα χωρίς άδεια τηλεοπτικά κανάλια, εφόσον εξέπεμπαν την 31η Αυγούστου, να συνάπτουν νόμιμες συμβάσεις με όσους "αγοράσουν" για 15 χρόνια τις ψηφιακές συχνότητες. 
Και έτσι με έναν επίλογο 6 γραμμών κλείνει το αμαρτωλό παρελθόν της τηλεοπτικής αναλογικής διαπλοκής. Για να ανοίξει το νέο κεφάλαιο της ψηφιακής διαπλοκής._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2013)

*Η ΝΕΡΙΤ απέκτησε ΔΣ* (http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.ellada&id=389864):

Την πρώτη του συνεδρίαση πραγματοποίησε σήμερα το νεοσυσταθέν Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο της Νέας Ελληνικής Ραδιοφωνίας, Ίντερνετ και Τηλεόρασης Α.Ε. (ΝΕΡΙΤ), η θητεία του οποίου έχει διάρκεια ενός έτους. Το ΔΣ καλείται άμεσα να προβεί στη σύσταση οργανογράμματος, το διορισμό συμβούλων, τη διαδικασία προσλήψεων και την οργάνωση προγράμματος της ΝΕΡΙΤ.

Το Εποπτικό Συμβούλιο της ΝΕΡΙΤ επέλεξε για πρόεδρο του ΔΣ και διευθύνοντα σύμβουλο τον σύμβουλο επιχειρήσεων, χημικό μηχανικό του ΕΜΠ, Γεώργιο Προκοπάκη, και μέλη την Κατερίνα Ευαγγελάκου, τον Θεόδωρο Καρούνο, τον Νικόλαο Ξανθούλη και τον Κωνσταντίνο Πολυζωγόπουλο, ο οποίος θα καλύψει τη θέση του νομικού, όπως προβλέπεται από τη νομοθεσία.

Σύμφωνα με τον πρόεδρος του Εποπτικού Συμβουλίου, Θεόδωρο Φορτσάκη, οι υποψηφιότητες για την κάλυψη των θέσεων του ΔΣ ήταν περισσότερες από 130.

Αμέσως μετά την ανακοίνωση των ονομάτων, το Εποπτικό Συμβούλιο είχε την πρώτη κοινή συνάντηση με τον επιλεγέντα πρόεδρο και τα μέλη του ΔΣ, το οποίο θα έχει βεβαρημένο πρόγραμμα με σκοπό «στις αρχές του επόμενου έτους να υπάρχει μια σημαντική βάση για να ξεκινήσει τη κανονική λειτουργία του», δήλωσε ο κ. Φορτσάκης.

Σε συνέντευξή του στη διαδικτυακή τηλεόραση του ΑΠΕ - ΜΠΕ, ο υφυπουργός Δημόσιας Ραδιοτηλεόρασης, Παντελής Καψής, τόνισε: «Η ΝΕΡΙΤ θα φτιαχτεί από την αρχή. Δεν θα υπάρξει πριμοδότηση σε πρώην εργαζόμενους της ΕΡΤ. Πάμε να φτιάξουμε μια τηλεόραση που θα λειτουργεί σε αξιοκρατικές βάσεις, εκεί έχουν το δικαίωμα να πάρουν μέρος όλοι. Εκείνο που ισχύει από την άλλη πλευρά είναι ότι η ΕΡΤ είχε πολύ καλά στελέχη και ασφαλώς πολλά από αυτά θα πρέπει να είναι στη νέα ραδιοτηλεόραση, αλλά αυτό θα κριθεί αξιοκρατικά». Σε άλλο σημείο της συνέντευξής του ο κ. Καψής δήλωσε ότι την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα έρθει στην Ελλάδα η EBU και εξέφρασε την ελπίδα ότι σε στενή συνεργασία μαζί της θα φτιαχτεί ένα κανάλι ανοιχτό στους ορίζοντες της εποχής.


----------



## rogne (Oct 16, 2013)

Τροπολογία (του νομοσχεδίου «Ρυθμίσεις Θεμάτων Ανανεώσιμων Πηγών Ενέργειας και άλλες διατάξεις»!) για την παράταση των δίμηνων συμβάσεων στη ΔΤ (και για διάφορα άλλα πράγματα που σχετίζονται με τη λειτουργία μιας σύγχρονης ΥΕΝΕΔ δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης). Θα ψηφιστεί εντός της εβδομάδας, απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2013)

*ΕΡΤ: Εισβολή ΕΛΑΣ για εκκένωση Ραδιομεγάρου - Συνεχής ενημέρωση (Αυγή)
Live blog: Επέμβαση της αστυνομίας στις εγκαταστάσεις της ΕΡΤ (Ναυτεμπορική)*


----------



## Costas (Nov 15, 2013)

Θλιβερό και συνάμα γελοίο


----------



## bernardina (Nov 15, 2013)

Costas said:


> Θλιβερό και συνάμα γελοίο


Είπα να μην το σχολιάσω...


----------



## rogne (Dec 2, 2013)

Τι γίνεται με τη ΔΤ, τη ΝΕΡΙΤ και άλλα τινά, σύμφωνα με τις "Τυπολογίες".


----------



## Costas (Dec 2, 2013)

Όπου το μόνο που δικιολογεί τον τίτλο όσον αφορά τη Δημάρ είναι οι εξής φράσεις "Στο εγχείρημα έχει χωθεί σφήνα και η ΔΗΜΑΡ, διαθέτοντας στελέχη που ενεπλάκησαν με περίεργες ιστορίες της ΕΡΤ στο παρελθόν", και "Η σύγκρουση σε ΝΔ και ΠΑΣΟΚ γίνεται για τις συγκεκριμένες θέσεις. Κερδισμένοι είναι οι δημοσιογράφοι της ΔΗΜΑΡ που έχουν «στασίδι» στην ΕΡΤ από τα χρόνια του Πάνου Παναγιώτου." Μιλάμε μια υψηλό επίπεδο δημοσιογραφίας, άξιο για μάστερ κουτσομπολιού.


----------



## rogne (Jan 1, 2014)

Από σήμερα τρέχει και το μηνιαίο τρίευρο για την (άφαντη ακόμα) ΝΕΡΙΤ: http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathremote_1_01/01/2014_534289


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes! Γλυτώσαμε ένα ολόκληρο ευρώ και 24 πολύτιμα ευρωλεπτά. Το ήξερα ότι όλη αυτή η ιστορία θα σήμαινε μεγάλο κέρδος για τον ελληνικό λαό. Ας μου θυμίσει κάποιος, η κυβέρνηση δεν μας έλεγε ότι η ΝΕΡΙΤ θα κοστίζει το πολύ τα μισά σε ανταποδοτικό τέλος;


----------



## Costas (Jan 1, 2014)

Δε γίνεται το 3ευρο να το δίνω στο spotify?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 23, 2014)

*Το αρχείο της ΕΡΤ από τη Δημόσια Τηλεόραση*
Νέα ιστοσελίδα από τον μεταβατικό φορέα

Στο αρχείο της ΕΡΤ θα έχουν ξανά πρόσβαση οι έλληνες τηλεθεατές μέσα από την ιστοσελίδα του Αρχείου της δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης www.hprt-archives.gr.

Μέσα από χιλιάδες ψηφιοποιημένα τεκμήρια ευρείας θεματολογίας και με πλήρη τεκμηρίωση [...]

Από το _Βήμα_

Ο αναφερόμενος σύνδεσμος δεν λειτουργούσε πριν από λίγο, που τον δοκίμασα, πάντως.


----------



## rogne (Mar 20, 2014)

_700 εκατ. ευρώ έχασε το δημόσιο από την ανάθεση των συχνοτήτων στη Digea_


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2014)

*Ο Προκοπάκης και ο Προκόπης*

Όχι, δεν με ενδιαφέρει να πιάσω τα υποκοριστικά. Αναφέρομαι στην είδηση για την απομάκρυνση του Γιώργου Προκοπάκη από τη διοίκηση της ΝΕΡΙΤ, παρέα με κάποια υποσημείωση που λέει ότι ο Προκόπης Δούκας αντικαταστάθηκε από την Αντριάνα Παρασκευοπούλου στην παρουσίαση του κεντρικού δελτίου ειδήσεων της ΝΕΡΙΤ.
http://www.tanea.gr/news/greece/article/5116203/telos-o-prokopakhs-apo-th-nerit/

Παρακολουθώ τα τεκταινόμενα στη δημόσια τηλεόραση με κάποια εσωτερική πληροφόρηση, όχι όμως αρκετή για να με βοηθήσει να διαλευκάνω τα μυστήρια του Μεγάρου της Αγίας Παρασκευής. Αν μάθετε περισσότερα από κάποια αξιόπιστη πηγή, κάντε μας τη χάρη να ενημερώσετε και το νήμα. Ευχ!


----------



## rogne (May 6, 2014)

Εγώ δεν βλέπω κανένα μυστήριο στο Μέγαρο. Μόνο το προβλεπόμενο τσιφλίκι τσίρκο του κάθε μπουμπούκου:


----------



## Zazula (Feb 28, 2015)

http://pitsirikos.net/2015/02/επιτέλους-ανοίγει-η-ερτ/


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 28, 2015)

Απ' την μια διαφωνώ με την αύξηση του ανταποδοτικού τέλους, απ' την άλλην βρίσκω αντιφατικό να θέλει κανείς να φτιάξουμε μια τηλεόραση που θα φέρει χρήματα στην Ελλάδα, πουλώντας παραγωγές, όπως κάνει το BBC (που παρεμπιπτόντως δεν φέρνει χρήματα στο κράτος*). Οι παραγωγές που αποφέρουν χρήματα κοστίζουν· πολύ. Είναι μια ακόμα επένδυση, με ό,τι ρίσκο συνεπάγεται. Για μας μάλιστα είναι μεγαλύτερο ρίσκο, γιατί μάς είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο να το καταφέρουμε απ' ό,τι είναι στο BBC, που φτιάχνει προγράμματα σε μια γλώσσα που μιλάει ένα σημαντικό ποσοστό του παγκόσμιου πληθυσμού. Τα προγράμματα που πουλάει το BBC, που ονειρεύονται κάποιοι, κοστίζουν πολλά εκατομμύρια. Ποιοτικό και φθηνό πρόγραμμα μπορεί να υπάρξει, δημοφιλές και φθηνό, απ' την άλλην... σχεδόν ακατόρθωτο. Γενικά τα πράγματα είναι αρκετά δύσκολα για δημόσιες τηλεοράσεις. Οι περισσότερες κοστίζουν πολύ και προσφέρουν μάπα πρόγραμμα. Ακόμα και το BBC, που έχει μερικές κορυφαίες παραγωγές, καλύπτει το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του τηλεοπτικού του χρόνου με πρόγραμμα για τα μπάζα. Συγκριτικά με τις περισσότερες κρατικές ή δημόσιες τηλεοράσεις, η ΕΡΤ κόστιζε λίγα και είχε ανεκτό ως αξιοπρεπές πρόγραμμα.



* καλό είναι να επαναλαμβάνουμε μερικές φορές κάποια πράγματα που είναι παρεξηγημένα. Το BBC είναι δημόσια τηλεόραση και το όποιο πλεόνασμά του -όποτε έχει- πηγαίνει στο ταμείο του BBC για μελλοντική χρήση. Η κυβέρνηση όχι μόνο δεν βγάζει φράγκο αλλά επιχορηγεί κιόλας το BBC με ένα ποσό μεγαλύτερο από το συνολικό κόστος της πρώην ΕΡΤ.


----------



## SBE (Feb 28, 2015)

Είσαι σίγουρος για την κρατική επιχορήγηση του μπιμπισί; μήπως το μπερδευεις με τη διεθνή υπηρεσία;


----------



## daeman (Feb 28, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Το αρχείο της ΕΡΤ από τη Δημόσια Τηλεόραση*
> Νέα ιστοσελίδα από τον μεταβατικό φορέα
> 
> Στο αρχείο της ΕΡΤ θα έχουν ξανά πρόσβαση οι έλληνες τηλεθεατές μέσα από την ιστοσελίδα του Αρχείου της δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης www.hprt-archives.gr.
> ...



Γιά δοκιμάστε τώρα. Δοκιμάστε και θαυμάστε:

Ταινιοθήκη Τηλεόρασης (5789 θέματα)
Αρχείο Ειδήσεων Τηλεόρασης (7135 θέματα)
Δελτία Ειδήσεων Τηλεόρασης (3836 θέματα)
Φωτογραφικό Αρχείο (6420 θέματα)
Μουσική Βιβλιοθήκη (2734 θέματα)


Π.χ. κάτι σχετικό με το θέμα του νήματος: Ταινιοθήκη Τηλεόρασης - 30 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ ΤΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ.



αρχείο της ΕΡΤ said:


> Η εκπομπή αφιερωμένη στην ελληνική τηλεόραση κάνει ιστορική αναδρομή στην τριαντάχρονη πορεία της από τη στιγμή της ίδρυσής της και εξετάζει προβληματισμούς σχετικά με το μέλλον της.
> [...]



Αλλά μη ρίξετε μετά σ' εμένα το φταίξιμο για το χρόνο που θα χάσετε (ή θα κερδίσετε). Κι εγώ την ίδια ζημιά έπαθα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 28, 2015)

Τι σημασία έχει σε ποια απ' όλες τις υπηρεσίες του BBC πηγαίνουν τα χρήματα; Σημασία έχει ότι δουλεύει με κρατική επιχορήγηση.


----------



## SBE (Mar 1, 2015)

Έχει, γιατί είπες ότι το Μπιμπισί επιδοτείται, ενώ το Μπιμπισί λέει για το ίδιο το Μπιμπισί ότι χρηματοδοτείται αποκλειστικά από τις (υποχρεωτικές) συνδρομές των θεατών και τα έσοδα από πωλήσεις κλπ. Και πλέον και η διεθνής υπηρεσία χρηματοδοτείται από το κεντρικό Μπιμπισί κι όχι από το Φόρειν Όφις. Πριν μερικά χρόνια είχε γίνει μεγάλο ζήτημα από την τότε αντιπολίτευση γιατί το Μπιμπισί είχε πάρει συνολική επιδότηση σε μια πενταετία 3 εκ. από την ΕΕ για κάποια αναπτυξιακά προγράμματα, αλλά φυσικά με ετήσιο προϋπολογισμό 400 εκατομμύρια τα χρήματα αυτά δεν ήταν τίποτα και η ιστορία αυτή δεν έγινε τελικά το μεγάλο σκάνδαλο που ονειρεύτηκαν οι πολιτικοί. 
Οπότε, αυτή είναι η εικόνα όπως την ξέρω εγώ, αν κάνω λάθος ή έχω πέσει θύμα της μπιμπισιακής προπαγάνδας, ενημέρωσέ με.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 1, 2015)

Μα το BBC World Service υπηρεσία του BBC είναι. Τι εννοείς ότι δεν επιδοτείται το ίδιο το BBC; Και, οκέι, επιδοτούνταν μέχρι πέρυσι.


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Μα το BBC World Service υπηρεσία του BBC είναι. Τι εννοείς ότι δεν επιδοτείται το ίδιο το BBC; Και, οκέι, επιδοτούνταν μέχρι πέρυσι.



Όταν στο #379 έκανες τη σύγκριση με το BBC, δεν είχες στο νου σου την ειδική δαπάνη για τη World Service, η οποία δεν έχει αντίστοιχο στο σύστημα της ελληνικής δημόσιας τηλεόρασης. Ας βγάλουμε το World Service έξω από τη συζήτηση, αν και δεν καταλαβαίνω σε γενικότερο πλαίσιο γιατί η συζήτηση για τη δημόσια τηλεόρασή μας πρέπει να κάνει συνεχώς συγκρίσεις με το BBC. Γιατί πρέπει να βάζουμε τον πήχη σε δυσθεώρητα ύψη;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 1, 2015)

nickel said:


> Γιατί πρέπει να βάζουμε τον πήχη σε δυσθεώρητα ύψη;


Και μάλιστα από τη στιγμή που τα ως τώρα δείγματα μόνο φωτεινές εξαιρέσεις έχουν, όχι φωτεινό κανόνα, όπως θα έπρεπε. Γιατί ας πούμε πληρώναμε 3.500 € το μήνα την Ανθή του Σαλαγκούδη και τον αδερφό της Φωτεινής της Δάρρα άλλα 2.500€ για να κάνουν ένα μεσημεριανό της πλάκας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 1, 2015)

Μα κι εγώ λανθασμένη την θεωρώ την σύγκριση αλλά για τους λόγους που προανέφερα. Η ΕΡΤ είχε αντίστοιχη υπηρεσία, την ERT World (παλιότερα ERT SAT).


----------



## SBE (Mar 1, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Μα το BBC World Service υπηρεσία του BBC είναι. Τι εννοείς ότι δεν επιδοτείται το ίδιο το BBC; Και, οκέι, επιδοτούνταν μέχρι πέρυσι.


Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Νίκελ στα περί συγκρίσεων με το Μπιμπισί. Αλλά θα επιμείνω στις διευκρινήσεις, γιατί νομίζω ότι ο Έλλης έγραψε κάτι από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα και καλό είναι είτε να το ξανακοιτάξει μήπως έχει κάνει λάθος είτε να το διευκρινήσει γιατί εγώ άλλα ξέρω (και βρίσκω στο ιντερνέτιο). 
Οπότε, επαναλαμβάνω: 
α. Το Μπιμπισί, αυτό που ξέρει όλος ο κόσμος, δηλαδή ο κρατικός ραδιοτηλεοπτικός οργανισμός του ΗΒ, χρηματοδοτείται αποκλειστικά από τους θεατές. Δεν παίρνει κρατικά χρήματα και είναι μη κερδοσκοπικός οργανισμός, όλα τα κέρδη γίνονται ντοκιμαντέρ, π.χ.
β. Η διεθνής υπηρεσία του Μπιμπισί ιδρύθηκε το '39 με σκοπό την προπαγάνδα ενόψει του πολέμου, σαν αυτόνομο τμήμα του Μπιμπισί, με χωριστές όλες τις υπηρεσίες από το άλλο Μπιμπισί, και με χρηματοδότηση αποκλειστικά από το Φόρειν Όφις. Εδώ και μερικά χρόνια αποφασίστηκε ότι δεν το χρειάζεται πλέον το Φόρεϊν Όφις και το έδωσε στο Μπιμπισί, το οποίο το διαχειρίζεται πλέον. 
γ. Υπάρχουν μερικές θυγατρικές οι οποίες είναι κερδοσκοπικού χαρακτήρα και παίρνουν και επιδοτήσεις, παίζουν διαφημίσεις κλπ., αλλά αυτές δεν διοικούνται απευθείας από το Μπιμπισί (π.χ. BBC America, BBc Worldwide κλπ). 

Γι' αυτό σε ρωτάω, μήπως μπέρδεψες αυτό που είπες για το Μπιμπισί με κάποια από τις θυγατρικές του; Όλες Μπιμπισί-κάτι λέγονται.


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Η ΕΡΤ είχε αντίστοιχη υπηρεσία, την ERT World (παλιότερα ERT SAT).


Η ελληνική υπηρεσία απευθυνόταν πάντα σε Έλληνες του εξωτερικού. Η World Service προσέθεσε πριν από τον πόλεμο όλες τις υπηρεσίες ενημέρωσης σε άλλες γλώσσες. Αυτό ακούγανε οι πατεράδες μας στο ραδιόφωνο που έκρυβαν στο πηγάδι, αυτό άκουγαν οι πολίτες πίσω από το σιδηρούν παραπέτασμα, οι Έλληνες στα χρόνια της χούντας κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 1, 2015)

Αυτά ήταν στα χρόνια του πολέμου. Δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα σήμερα η διεθνής υπηρεσία του BBC.

SBE, το BBC λέει ότι η κρατική χρηματοδότηση για το BBC World Service τελείωσε το 2014, κομμάτι του BBC όμως ήταν εδώ και πολλά χρόνια και ο ίδιος ο οργανισμός δεν λέει πουθενά στις καταστάσεις του τι κάνει τα έσοδα από τις επιχορηγήσεις. Αλλά δεδομένου ότι το World Service ανήκει στο BBC, χρηματοδοτείται από το BBC και η όποια χρηματοδότησή του από το κράτος σήμαινε χρηματοδότηση του BBC. Από 'δώ και πέρα το BBC θα το χρηματοδοτεί με δικούς του πόρους = πρέπει να κόψει πόρους από αλλού = μέχρι το 2014 το πρόγραμμα του BBC χρηματοδοτούνταν μερικώς από το κράτος.

Σχετικά με το πρόγραμμα, τώρα, κανείς δεν μπορεί να περιμένει ότι θα κάνει σοβαρή εκπομπή με 3000 τον μήνα για τον παρουσιαστή. Αν ήταν σοβαρή εκπομπή θα πλήρωνε τα δεκαπλάσια.


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτά ήταν στα χρόνια του πολέμου. Δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα σήμερα η διεθνής υπηρεσία του BBC.



Γιατί κόλλησες στα χρόνια του πολέμου; Εξακολουθεί να εκπέμπει σε 27 γλώσσες εκτός από την αγγλική. Η δαπάνη δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με τη δαπάνη του προγράμματος της ΕΡΤ για τον απόδημο ελληνισμό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 1, 2015)

Μα δεν συγκρίνω τις υπηρεσίες, δεν ξέρω γιατί δημιουργήθηκε αυτό το θέμα. Σημασία έχει ποιος κάνει την δαπάνη κι από τι χρήματα έρχεται. Μέχρι "χτες" ερχόταν από κρατική επιχορήγηση.

Παρεμπιπτόντως ο κόσμος συγκρίνει με το BBC γιατί αν συνέκρινε με άλλες κρατικές ή δημόσιες τηλεοράσεις θα ζητωκραύγαζε για την σχέση ποιότητας/κόστους της ΕΡΤ.


----------



## rogne (Mar 1, 2015)

Παραπλεύρως (του θέματος) της ΕΡΤ: "Η Digea στέλνει μήνυμα στην κυβέρνηση!"


----------



## SBE (Mar 2, 2015)

Έλλη, ίσως θα πρέπει να διευκρινίσουμε ότι ορισμένοι από εμάς εδώ μέσα έχουν εργαστεί στη διεθνή υπηρεσία του Μπιμπισί- μερικοί πολύ πρόσφατα. Και έχουν προσωπική γνώση της λειτουργίας της κάθε υπηρεσίας. 
Δεν είναι κακό να πεις μια φορά ότι μπερδεύτηκες, βρε παιδί μου. Δε χρειάζεται να φτιάχνεις ακροβατικά για να επιμείνεις στο ίδιο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 2, 2015)

Δεν μπερδεύτηκα, ο συλλογισμός μου ήταν αυτός:



Hellegennes said:


> Αλλά δεδομένου ότι το World Service ανήκει στο BBC, χρηματοδοτείται από το BBC και η όποια χρηματοδότησή του από το κράτος σήμαινε χρηματοδότηση του BBC. Από 'δώ και πέρα το BBC θα το χρηματοδοτεί με δικούς του πόρους = πρέπει να κόψει πόρους από αλλού = μέχρι το 2014 το πρόγραμμα του BBC χρηματοδοτούνταν μερικώς από το κράτος.



Πες μου τι κάνω λάθος.


----------



## SBE (Mar 2, 2015)

Στο ότι η διεθνής υπηρεσία είναι αυτόνομη και τα χρήματα που έπαιρνε (στην ουσία όλα της τα έσοδα) απαγορευόταν ρητά να χρησιμοποιηθούν για υλικό που προοριζόταν για το ΗΒ. Δηλαδή απαγορευόταν να υπάρχει συνεργασία ανάμεσα στην διεθνή υπηρεσία και στο κανονικό Μπιμπισί, ακριβώς γιατί έπαιρνε κρατικά χρήματα και συνεπώς αναμετάδιδε την άποψη της εκάστοτε κυβέρνησης (θεωρητικά μπορούσε να αναμεταδώσει την άποψη κλπ κλπ.).

Αλλά ναι, ενδιαφέορν ότι όλοι σκέφοτνται αμέσως το Μπιμπισί σαν πρότυπο, ενώ στο ΗΒ και το άλλο παλιό κανάλι, το 4, από το κράτος ιδρύθηκε για να υπάρχει πλουραλισμός. Και είναι κανονικό εμπορικό κανάλι. Ίσως να κοιτάξουμε και αυτό το μοντέλο;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 2, 2015)

SBE said:


> Στο ότι η διεθνής υπηρεσία είναι αυτόνομη και τα χρήματα που έπαιρνε (στην ουσία όλα της τα έσοδα) απαγορευόταν ρητά να χρησιμοποιηθούν για υλικό που προοριζόταν για το ΗΒ. Δηλαδή απαγορευόταν να υπάρχει συνεργασία ανάμεσα στην διεθνή υπηρεσία και στο κανονικό Μπιμπισί, ακριβώς γιατί έπαιρνε κρατικά χρήματα και συνεπώς αναμετάδιδε την άποψη της εκάστοτε κυβέρνησης (θεωρητικά μπορούσε να αναμεταδώσει την άποψη κλπ κλπ.).



Οκέι. Άρα αυτά τα χρήματα πήγαιναν αποκλειστικά εκεί. Αυτό βέβαια δεν αλλάζει το γεγονός ότι αν δεν το χρηματοδοτούσε απευθείας η κυβέρνηση θα έπρεπε να το χρηματοδοτεί το BBC, όπως κάνει τώρα.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 2, 2015)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει να έχουμε μοντέλο. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι στον κρατικό φορέα ραδιοτηλεόρασης υπάρχουν και υπήρχαν πολλοί και καλοί εργαζόμενοι, που η περιρρέουσα ατμόσφαιρα του ρουσφετιού, των βυσμάτων και της αναξιοκρατίας δεν τους αφήνει να δείξουν τις ικανότητές τους. Ας γίνει μια γερή αξιολόγηση, να φύγουν όσοι έχουν διοριστεί αναξιοκρατικά και δεν κάνουν τη δουλειά τους, και ας αφήσουν ή/και ας προσλάβουν ανθρώπους που είναι ικανοί και έχουν όρεξη να κάνουν αυτό που ξέρουν. Όμως, το να συντηρείται αυτή η κατάσταση δεν πρόκειται να οδηγήσει σε καλή ΔΤ και αυτό το ξέρουμε όλοι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 2, 2015)

Προς το παρόν δεν βλέπω διάθεση για κάτι τέτοιο. Ούτε φυσικά από την προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση είδα τέτοιο πράγμα. Τουναντίον, με την ΝΕΡΙΤ η κατάσταση χειροτέρεψε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 3, 2015)

Ο Κυριάκος Μητσοτάκης κατέθεσε ερώτηση για την επαναλειτουργία της ΕΡΤ:


*
ΕΡΩΤΑΤΑΙ ο** πρώτος τη τάξει κ. Υπουργός Επικρατείας*:​1. Βάσει ποιων κριτηρίων τεκμηριώνεται η ανάγκη επαναπρόσληψης 2.500 περίπου εργαζομένων, των οποίων η μισθοδοσία θα επιβαρύνει τον ελληνικό λαό με περισσότερα των 35.000.000 ευρώ ετησίως, όταν αντίστοιχες εταιρείες – στην Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό - που δραστηριοποιούνται με το ίδιο αντικείμενο λειτουργούν με σημαντικά μικρότερο αριθμό εργαζομένων; Σε τι υπολείπεται η σημερινή λειτουργία της ΝΕΡΙΤ των 650 εργαζομένων;
2. Έχετε υπολογίσει πώς θα καλύψετε ανάγκες προσλήψεων σε νευραλγικούς τομείς, όπως είναι η υγεία, οι ελεγκτικοί - φοροεισπρακτικοί μηχανισμοί, τα Σώματα Επιθεωρητών, η ασφάλεια κ.α., όταν η επαναπρόσληψη των απολυμένων μειώνει το ανώτατο όριο των 15.000 προσλήψεων για το 2015; 
3. Πόση θα είναι τελικά η ακριβής αύξηση του ανταποδοτικού τέλους που επιπλέον θα κληθεί να πληρώσει ο Έλληνας πολίτης για την επανασύσταση της ΕΡΤ Α.Ε.;
4. Πώς θα διασφαλίσει η Κυβέρνηση ότι η νέα ΕΡΤ Α.Ε. δεν θα επανέλθει στις παλιές «αμαρτίες» των πελατειακών σχέσεων και της ικανοποίησης συντεχνιακών συμφερόντων τις οποίες πλήρωσε ακριβά ο Έλληνας φορολογούμενος από τη στιγμή μάλιστα που επαναπροσλαμβάνει όλους αδιακρίτως;


Καλά όλα αυτά, Κυριάκο. Ωραίες ερωτήσεις. Γιατί δεν τις έκανες όμως και όταν άνοιξε η ΝΕΡΙΤ; Έψαξα να βρω αν έκανες ερώτηση αλλά δεν βρήκα τίποτα. Γιατί δεν ρώτησες γιατί η ΝΕΡΙΤ με μικρότερο προσωπικό, ουσιαστικά ένα μόνο κανάλι, ανύπαρκτο πρόγραμμα, χωρίς μουσικά σύνολα, περιοδικά, ραδιόφωνα και τα ρέστα κοστίζει όσο και η παλιά ΕΡΤ; Η ΝΕΡΙΤ είναι ένα ανέκδοτο 10 φορές χειρότερο από την ΕΡΤ με κόστος ίδιο με αυτό της ΕΡΤ. Αλλά δεν βλέπω να σε είχε απασχολήσει το πρόβλημα αυτό μέχρι πρότινος. Ούτε για το τέταρτο σημείο σου είδα να έχεις διαμαρτυρηθεί ότι η ΝΕΡΙΤ επισήμως και από το καταστατικό της ακόμα δημιουργεί αποκλειστικές πελατειακές σχέσεις, επιτρέπει τις απευθείας αναθέσεις και τα ρέστα.


----------



## panadeli (May 12, 2015)

Και μετά από δύο χρόνια χούντας, επιτέλους ανοίγει η ΕΡΤ και επιστρέφει η δημοκρατία.

Από τον ιστότοπο της Καθημερινής:
Ανακοινώθηκαν από την κυβέρνηση τα πρόσωπα που επελέγησαν για τις θέσεις του προέδρου και του διευθύνοντος συμβούλου της ΕΡΤ, καθώς και τρία μέλη του ΔΣ.

Οπως ήδη ήταν γνωστό για την θέση του προέδρου είχε επιλεγεί ο Διονύσης Τσακνής, ενώ νέος διευθύνων σύμβουλος θα είναι ο Λάμπης Ταγματάρχης. Ως μέλη του ΔΣ επελέγησαν ο Μιχάλης Γρηγορίου, η Ελλη Παπακωνσταντίνου και ο Νίκος Τρανός.

Σύμφωνα με την ανακοίνωση του υπουργού Επικρατείας, συνολικά κατατέθηκαν 153 αιτήσεις από ακαδημαϊκούς, καλλιτέχνες, δημοσιογράφους, στελέχη του ιδιωτικού τομέα και ανέργους, και αξιολογήθηκαν με βάση την προηγούμενη εμπειρία στο χώρο των ΜΜΕ και της δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης, τη γνωστική και επαγγελματική συνάφεια, τη διοικητική επάρκεια, την προσφορά στον πολιτισμό και το όραμα (sic) για τη νέα ΕΡΤ.

Μετά από την πρώτη φάση της προεπιλογής διενεργήθηκαν συνεντεύξεις με τους επικρατέστερους υποψηφίους και υποψήφιες.


Η σύνθεση του Δ.Σ. είχε ήδη δημοσιευτεί από το περασμένο Σάββατο, και τρεις βουλευτές δημοσιογράφοι του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ είχαν προλάβει τη Δευτέρα να βγάλουν ανακοίνωση διαμαρτυρίας κατά της επιλογής του Ταγματάρχη ως Διευθύνοντα Συμβούλου.

Δεδομένου ότι η πρόσκληση ενδιαφέροντος είχε αναρτηθεί στο opengov μόλις στις 30 Απριλίου, με καταληκτική ημερομηνία υποβολής αιτήσεων την Τρίτη 5/5, καταλήγω στο εντυπωσιακό συμπέρασμα ότι ο σύντροφος σούπερμαν Υπουργός Νίκος Παππάς πρόλαβε μέσα σε τέσσερις ημέρες, από το μεσημέρι της Τρίτης μέχρι -φαντάζομαι- το πρωί του Σαββάτου, να ελέγξει και να αξιολογήσει 153 αιτήσεις διακεκριμένων ακαδημαϊκών, καλλιτεχνών, δημοσιογράφων κλπ με βάση "την προηγούμενη εμπειρία στο χώρο των ΜΜΕ και της δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης, τη γνωστική και επαγγελματική συνάφεια, τη διοικητική επάρκεια, την προσφορά στον πολιτισμό και το όραμα για τη νέα ΕΡΤ", να ολοκληρώσει την "πρώτη φάση προεπιλογής", να διενεργήσει "συνεντεύξεις με τους επικρατέστερους υποψηφίους και υποψήφιες", και να διαλέξει τα μέλη του Δ.Σ. (εκ των οποίων τα τέσσερα από τα πέντε, παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν έχουν καμία "προηγούμενη εμπειρία στο χώρο των ΜΜΕ και της δημόσιας ραδιοτηλεόρασης". Μοναδική εξαίρεση ο Ταγματάρχης, για την επιλογή του οποίου διαμαρτύρονται στην ανακοίνωσή τους οι σύντροφοι βουλευτές του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ -δηλαδή διαμαρτύρονται για την επιλογή του μοναδικού προσώπου που ξέρει τη δουλειά). Μετά από όλα αυτά, το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι εύγε στον Υπουργό για την παραγωγικότητά του. Αν όλοι οι δημόσιοι λειτουργοί εργάζονταν με τους ρυθμούς του σ.σ. Παππά, τα προβλήματα της χώρας θα είχαν λυθεί προ πολλού.

Κατά τα άλλα, ο νέος δημοκρατικός νόμος για την ΕΡΤ ορίζει:

*Άρθρο 5*

Το άρθρο 2 του ν.4173/2013, αντικαθίσταται ως εξής:
«Άρθρο 2
Σκοπός – Αποστολή

[...]

4. Η Ε.Ρ.Τ. Α.Ε. είναι *ανεξάρτητη από το κράτος, όλους τους φορείς δημόσιας ή ιδιωτικής εξουσίας και τα πολιτικά κόμματα* και καταρτίζει και εκπέμπει το ραδιοτηλεοπτικό και διαδικτυακό της περιεχόμενο διεπόμενη μόνο από τις σχετικές διατάξεις του Συντάγματος και της κείμενης νομοθεσίας.
(Η υπογράμμιση δική μου)

Λίγο παρακάτω, βέβαια (άρθρο 10), για τη σύνθεση του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου ορίζεται ότι για τα 5 από τα 7 μέλη: 
ο Υπουργός Επικρατείας που είναι αρμόδιος για θέματα Δημόσιας Ραδιοτηλεόρασης απευθύνει δημόσια πρόσκληση εκδήλωσης ενδιαφέροντος, η οποία δημοσιοποιείται με κάθε πρόσφορο μέσο, και μετά την κατάθεση των δηλώσεων ενδιαφέροντος υποβάλλει εισήγηση στην Επιτροπή Θεσμών και Διαφάνειας της Βουλής η οποία εγκρίνει τα μέλη των ανωτέρω περιπτώσεων με απλή πλειοψηφία των παρόντων κατά τη συνεδρίασή της μελών.

Με άλλα λόγια, ο Υπουργός Επικρατείας αρμόδιος για θέματα Δημόσιας Ραδιοτηλεόρασης επιλέγει με προσωπική απόφαση τα 5 από τα 7 μέλη του Δ.Σ. της ΕΡΤ. Εδώ μπορείτε να βρείτε το σχέδιο νόμου και την αιτιολογική έκθεση σε pdf.

Να χαρώ ανεξαρτησία. Η ΕΡΤ είναι ανεξάρτητη από όλους τους φορείς δημόσιας ή ιδιωτικής εξουσίας, αλλά το Δ.Σ. της ορίζεται κατά τα 5/7 από τον Υπουργό Αλήθειας Επικρατείας.
Επιτέλους δημοκρατία.


----------



## SBE (May 13, 2015)

(Φτού, γαμώτο, δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι να έκανα αίτηση)

Σύντροφε panadeli, βλέπω μεγάλο αρνητισμό και έλλειψη εμπιστοσύνης στο κυβερνητικό έργο. Πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να σε αγκαλιάσουμε με στοργή και να σου υποδείξουμε το λάθος σου με τρόπο ανάλογο της ευγένειας και της λεπτότητας του χαρακτήρα που μας διακρίνει. Επειδή στην Ελλάδα δεν έχουμε κατάλληλες εγκαταστάσεις για τέτοιες υποδείξεις, στην εισήγησή μου θα προτείνω την αποστολή σου σε συναφή κέντρα μετεκπαίδευσης στη Β. Κορέα. Το κούρεμα Κιμ περιλαμβάνεται στην τιμή.


----------



## Alexandra (May 13, 2015)

panadeli said:


> Αν όλοι οι δημόσιοι λειτουργοί εργάζονταν με τους ρυθμούς του σ.σ. Παππά, τα προβλήματα της χώρας θα είχαν λυθεί προ πολλού.


Μα υπάρχει κι άλλος στην κυβέρνηση που εργάζεται με τον ίδιο ρυθμό: ο υπουργός Παιδείας, που ψήφισε νόμο για τα ΑΕΙ στο άψε-σβήσε, χωρίς να συζητήσει με κανέναν εμπλεκόμενο. Προφανώς για λόγους ταχύτητας και υψηλής παραγωγικότητας το έκανε, μην το παρεξηγήσουμε και δούμε τίποτα αντιδημοκρατικό πίσω από τη συμπεριφορά του.


----------



## Alexandra (May 13, 2015)

SBE said:


> (Φτού, γαμώτο, δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι να έκανα αίτηση)


Στενοχωριέμαι που δεν σου το υπέδειξα εγώ. Προφανώς, είχες όλα τα προσόντα για να διοριστείς, και κυρίως το προσόν της έλλειψης πείρας στο αντικείμενο, που όπως φαίνεται βαθμολογήθηκε ως το πλέον ουσιαστικό.


----------



## SBE (May 13, 2015)

Δεν πειράζει Άλεξ, μου αρκεί που το έργο του Μυριβίλη, του Χατζιδάκι και άλλων που πέρασαν από την ΕΡΤ θα συνεχιστεί από τους διαδόχους τους του 21ου αιώνα, τον Τσακνή π.χ.

Επίσης, αν και μακριά, ενημερώνομαι φεισμπουκικώς και σκέφτομαι να ετοιμάσω βαλίτσες για να έρθω, μετά από αυτό εδώ που είδα να έχει βάλει κάποιος στον τοίχο του:
_Τρείς μήνες είναι μόνο στην εξουσία και οι αυτοκτονίες σταμάτησαν, ο κόσμος δεν ψάχνει πια στα σκουπίδια, η ανεργία μειώνεται γιατί αρχίζουν οι προσλήψεις στο δημόσιο. Η ελπίδα είναι εδώ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ. Φαντάσου να μείνουν χρόνια τι έχει να γίνει... _


----------



## Palavra (May 13, 2015)

Ξέχασες να πεις ότι σταμάτησαν και οι ψεκασμοί :twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2015)

Αναφέρεσαι σε μια καθηγήτρια πανεπιστημίου όμως...


----------



## Alexandra (May 13, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αναφέρεσαι σε μια καθηγήτρια πανεπιστημίου όμως...


Δυστυχώς φαίνεται ότι ούτε τα πτυχία δεν προσφέρουν ανοσία έναντι των ψεκασμών βλακείας.


----------



## Costas (May 13, 2015)

Από μια ιδεολογία που θεωρεί ότι τα πάντα είναι πολιτικά, και ότι απλώς διαλέγεις ταξικό στρατόπεδο, είναι εξ ορισμού παράλογο να περιμένεις ότι θα αντιμετωπίσει το κράτος σαν ένα χώρο ουδέτερης αξιοκρατίας, ακόμα και σε φιλοσοφικό επίπεδο.


----------



## Alexandra (May 13, 2015)

Costas said:


> Από μια ιδεολογία που θεωρεί ότι τα πάντα είναι πολιτικά, και ότι απλώς διαλέγεις ταξικό στρατόπεδο, είναι εξ ορισμού παράλογο να περιμένεις ότι θα αντιμετωπίσει το κράτος σαν ένα χώρο ουδέτερης αξιοκρατίας, ακόμα και σε φιλοσοφικό επίπεδο.


Αυτό ακούγεται ανατριχιαστικό. Δηλαδή, επιστήμονες, άνθρωποι που αναζητούν τη γνώση, που έχουν κάνει έρευνες και έχουν πάρει πτυχία, είναι δυνατόν να δέχονται ότι θα ανελιχθούν μέσω της έμπρακτης αφοσίωσής τους σε συγκεκριμένο πολιτικό χώρο; Δεν ντρέπονται; Δεν νιώθουν κανένα βάρος στη συνείδησή τους; Η λέξη "αξιοκρατία" δεν τους λέει τίποτα;


----------



## Costas (May 13, 2015)

Αυτό είναι η δική μου εκτίμηση. Δεν νομίζω να συμφωνούν οι ίδιοι, ωστόσο υπάρχει μια αντινομία. Πώς μπορεί το κράτος να είναι ταυτόχρονα όργανο ταξικής κυριαρχίας και πεδίο ουδέτερης αξιοκρατικής διαχείρισης, όταν η μόνη δύναμη που θέλει να κάνει το κράτος να υπηρετήσει τα λαϊκά συμφέροντα είναι η Αριστερά; Κατά συνέπεια, είναι υποχρεωμένοι να το στελεχώσουν με αριστερούς ιδεολόγους, όπερ έδει δείξαι. Ίσως ο Πουλαντζάς να επιχείρησε να ψελίσει κάτι διαφορετικό, αλλά... την ελληνική Αριστερά κι αν την πλένεις, τον Πουλαντζά σου χαλάς. Όχι πως οι άλλοι είναι καλύτεροι στην πράξη, αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν έχουν αυτό το φιλοσοφικό κώλυμα.


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2015)

nickel said:


> Θα μπορούσα να σκεφτώ 100 έξυπνους τρόπους να αλλάξει (όπως έπρεπε να γίνει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια) το αύριο της ΕΡΤ. Δεν είχα κάτσει να σκεφτώ βλακώδεις τρόπους, αλλά να που μας προσφέρθηκε ένας. Θε μου, εκτός από πολλά άλλα πράγματα, πόσο αδέξιοι είναι πάντα αυτοί οι δεξιοί.



Μια και έγραψα το παραπάνω όταν έπεσε το «μαύρο στην ΕΡΤ», θα μπορούσα να εργαστώ στη νέα ΕΡΤ; (Δεν χρειάζεται να πω ότι δεν είμαι βαφτιστήρι του Ταγματάρχη.)


----------



## Costas (May 25, 2015)

Φυσικά και δεν μπορείς. Μίλησες για αδεξιότητα, ενώ εκείνος για φασιστικό κόλπο.

Ο Χ"νικολάου κουτσομπόλεψε ότι η Ζ ρώτησε τον Ταγματάρχη πού ήταν τη βραδιά του φόνου -εε, του μαύρου, ήθελα να πω.

Εν τω μεταξύ, η Νέριτ στο δελτίο των 6 δεν είπε κιχ για το θέμα, και ο Αλφα λίγο. Έπρεπε να δω Σταρ για να ακούσω τα βέλη του Μητρόπουλου εναντίον της κας Ανακρίτριας.


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2015)

Κατά την εννιάωρη συνεδρίαση για το ΔΣ της νέας ΕΡΤ (ελπίζω κάποτε να μάθουν να κάνουν αυτές τις διαδικασίες σε λιγότερο χρόνο) υποθέτω ότι έγιναν και σοβαρές ερωτήσεις που θα αφορούσαν το διοικητικό και διαχειριστικό πλάνο, τον τρόπο που θα φτιάξει η ΕΡΤ ενδιαφέρον και ανταγωνιστικό πρόγραμμα, το πώς γενικά θα είναι κανάλια που θα μας κάνουν να ξεχνάμε τις κομματικές προσεγγίσεις και να βλέπουμε το πρόγραμμά τους σαν φάρο ποιότητας. Αν πράγματι έγιναν τέτοιες ερωτήσεις, ίσως να διδάχτηκαν μερικοί και τα καλά της αξιολόγησης.


----------



## Costas (May 26, 2015)

Νίκελ, εμπληξία γαρ η άμετρος αισιοδοξία. Η Νέριτ, που δεν μετέδωσε την ομιλία Τσίπρα στη Θεσσαλονίκη τον περασμένο Σεπτέμβρη, από το Γενάρη και μετά άλλαξε απλώς κώλο που γλείφει. Το να κάνουμε ότι δεν το βλέπουμε δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι προς το καλύτερο. Από το πρωινάδικό της ως τις αναλύσεις του ειδικού της στο βραδινό της δελτίο, το πράγμα βοά. Κι εσύ λες τώρα για ξύλινες δηλώσεις περί ποιοτικού προγράμματος και ακομμάτιστης ενημέρωσης; Των οικιών ημών εμπιμπραμένων...


----------



## Costas (Jun 1, 2015)

Πόπη Διαμαντάκου / Καθημερινή
Θλιβερή παράσταση με τα απομεινάρια ενός «μαύρου»

Θ​​λίψη, σύγχυση και απόγνωση για όσους έχουν επίγνωση τι σημαίνει η λειτουργία μιας δημόσιας τηλεόρασης σε ένα σύγχρονο και τεχνολογικά εξελιγμένο περιβάλλον, ήταν το αποτέλεσμα ενός δεκάωρου σχεδόν ανακριτικού ριάλιτι με πρωταγωνιστές τα πρόσωπα που επιλέχτηκαν από τον υπουργό για το Δ.Σ. της ΕΡΤ και φόντο την επιτροπή Θεσμών και Διαφάνειας της Βουλής.

Θλίψη από μια παράσταση δημοκρατίας, όπου το τελετουργικό των ερωταπαντήσεων αποκάλυψε τις βαθιά ριζωμένες νοοτροπίες για τη λειτουργία μιας τηλεόρασης πέρα από κάθε σύγχρονη αντίληψη.

Σύγχυση από την προσπάθεια να μοιάζουν με «οραματικές» εκθέσεις ιδεών γυμνασιόπαιδων, τις οποίες παρουσίασαν οι υπό κρίση, πρόεδρος και διευθύνων σύμβουλος, παντελώς άσχετες με τον προγραμματισμό μιας εταιρείας υπό ανασυγκρότηση με εξαιρετικά ακριβή λειτουργία σε μια χώρα που μαστίζεται από οικονομική κρίση.

Ως εκ τούτου, το θέαμα έμοιαζε μάλλον με παντομίμα παρά πρόσφερε την παραμικρή εμπιστοσύνη μιας απρόσκοπτης επαναλειτουργίας της ΕΡΤ. Η επίμονη επανάληψη της δέσμευσης για μια «δημοκρατική λειτουργία», με κομματικές ισορροπίες, όπου ο ρόλος του προέδρου, όπως τον αντιλήφθηκε ο κ. Τσακνής, θα είναι «πυροσβεστικός» δεν αποκάλυπτε παρά το σαθρό, για μια ακόμη φορά, έδαφος στο οποίο επανοικοδομείται η ΕΡΤ. Το έδαφος των παλαιοκομματικών νοοτροπιών, οι οποίες ευθύνονται για την υπονόμευση και εντέλει πλήρη ανυποληψία του οποιουδήποτε δημοσιογραφικού προϊόντος της δημόσιας τηλεόρασης.

Αν η κατάσταση δεν ήταν τόσο τραγική, θα προκαλούσε τη θυμηδία σε όσους γνωρίζουν από τηλεόραση, μια συζήτηση, η οποία λες και διεξαγόταν πολλές δεκαετίες πριν, στην εποχή της αθωότητας και της εγχώριας δημοκρατίας, αλλά και του κόσμου απέναντι στην τηλεόραση. Στις εποχές που χρίζαμε ρομαντισμό, τον ερασιτεχνισμό, δηλαδή την πλήρη απουσία οικονομικών δεδομένων, προϋπολογισμού, αριθμού υπαλλήλων και διαχωρισμού ειδικοτήτων.

Ως εκ τούτου μόνον απόγνωση μπορούσε να προκαλέσει η επανάληψη όλων των αμαρτιών, οι οποίες οδήγησαν στην ανυποληψία την παλιά ΕΡΤ, αναβαπτισμένες στον επαναστατικό οίστρο που προκάλεσε το «μαύρο». Ετσι βρεθήκαμε να μιλάμε για μια τηλεόραση που ούτε υπήρξε ούτε και πρόκειται να υπάρξει στο μέλλον. Και αυτό διότι οι συμβολισμοί, με τους οποίους έχει περιβληθεί η ΕΡΤική επαναλειτουργία, δεν βρίσκονται μόνον πέραν της πικρής ιστορίας της, απόρροια των ίδιων πάντα νοοτροπιών του πολιτικού συστήματος, αλλά και των συναισθηματικών ορίων, τα οποία επιτρέπει η λειτουργία ενός ραδιοτηλεοπτικού οργανισμού σε συνθήκες σκληρής οικονομικής κρίσης. Αυτό το τελευταίο εξαιρετικά επικίνδυνο, όσο και το μαύρο, να πλήξει τα απομεινάρια μιας δημοκρατικής συνείδησης, παγιδευμένης να πιστεύει ότι μπορεί ποτέ οποιαδήποτε μορφή τηλεόρασης να την δικαιώσει. Δεν υπάρχει αυτό στην ιστορία ενός μέσου, το οποίο στον σχεδόν έναν αιώνα της λειτουργίας του έχει αποδειχθεί ότι μπορεί να αντανακλά την ποιότητα μιας δημοκρατίας, μπορεί να αποτελεί μέσο προπαγάνδας της μιας ή της άλλης εξουσίας, αλλά το ίδιο υπακούει πάντα σε όρους αγοράς και θεάματος. Με όλους αυτούς τους συμβολισμούς ήταν επόμενο το γεγονός της επανασύστασης της ΕΡΤ να εξελιχθεί σε «δημοκρατικό event».

Ηταν προφανές ότι πολλοί ήθελαν να παρακολουθήσουν αν υπάρξει και μέχρι πού θα φτάσει μια ενδοκυβερνητική σύγκρουση για τα πρόσωπα της ΕΡΤ, μια και η πρόεδρος της Βουλής κ. Ζωή Κωνσταντοπούλου είχε ήδη εκφράσει τις αντιρρήσεις της για την επιλογή του κ. Λάμπη Ταγματάρχη στη θέση του διευθύνοντος συμβούλου, πολύ περισσότερο απ’ ό,τι περίμεναν να ακούσουν ένα σαφές και οργανωμένο σχέδιο από τον ίδιο, για το πώς θα επαναλειτουργήσει. Και με τη σειρά του ο κ. Ταγματάρχης δεν διέψευσε τις προσδοκίες του φιλοθεάμονος κοινού με την εμφανή αγωνία του να δείξει πειθήνιος στις «κόκκινες γραμμές» της προέδρου, παίρνοντας ύφος απολογούμενου, ακόμη και για την πιθανή πρόθεσή του να προβεί σε μελλοντικές αποφάσεις, για τις οποίες εκδήλωνε την αντίθεσή της ήδη η πρόεδρος.

Μόνο που για μια ακόμη φορά το επικοινωνιακό επιβλήθηκε στο δημοκρατικά ουσιώδες. Θρίαμβος της τηλεθέασης; Μπορεί. Αλλά η πλάνη των ποσοστών της είναι ότι δεν αντανακλούν απαραιτήτως αποδοχή, απλώς υποδηλώνουν περιέργεια, επίφοβη να μεταστραφεί σε αποστροφή αν διαψευστούν οι προσωπικές επενδύσεις ενός πολύμορφου κοινού. Και αυτές πώς να τις ικανοποιήσει μια δημοκρατία, η οποία οφείλει να λειτουργεί με όρους θεσμών και όχι τηλεθέασης;

Γι’ αυτό και είναι πάντα πολύτιμη η διεθνής εμπειρία από τις διαφανείς δημοκρατίες μας, σύμφωνα με την οποία οι λαοί έχουν μάθει να «αποκρυπτογραφούν» τη χειραγώγηση από τα μέσα - τηλεοπτικά ή μη. Ως εκ τούτου ακόμη και η καλύτερη πολιτική επικοινωνία στον κόσμο, όσο αποτελεσματική κι αν μοιάζει, στο τέλος στρέφεται εναντίον εκείνων που την ενορχηστρώνουν και καταλήγει απόδειξη της ανειλικρίνειας των πολιτικών.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 1, 2015)

Η Καθημερινή δημοσιεύει και ειδήσεις εκτός από κριτική στην κυβέρνηση; Σε όλο το άρθρο δεν αναφέρεται σε τίποτα. Μου θυμίζει κριτικές ταινιών που είναι γεμάτες χαρακτηρισμούς αλλά δεν δικαιολογούν κανέναν. Σε τι αναφέρεται;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 1, 2015)

Πώς καταφέρνεις να ανακατέψεις τα άρθρα γνώμης (εδώ, ως σχόλιο σε γνωστές ειδήσεις) με τις ίδιες τις ειδήσεις, Χέλλε;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 1, 2015)

Η Καθημερινή δημοσιεύει:
1) Ειδήσεις
2) Άρθρα γνώμης που σχολιάζουν διάφορες ειδήσεις, και μπορεί να είναι και επικριτικά για την κυβέρνηση. 

Πού είναι το περίεργο ή το δυσνόητο;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 1, 2015)

Πουθενά δεν είναι το περίεργο. Όλες οι εφημερίδες το κάνουν αυτό. Πρώτη φορά όμως βλέπω άρθρο να σχολιάζει είδηση χωρίς να αναφέρει σχεδόν τίποτα για την ίδια την είδηση. Σε τι ακριβώς αναφέρονται οι χαρακτηρισμοί; Τι είδους γνώμη είναι; Θα μπορούσε κανείς να αλλάξει μερικές καίριες λέξεις στο άρθρο και να το κάνει να μοιάζει κριτική π.χ. στα σύγχρονα βιντεοπαιχνίδια.

Τώρα για τις ειδήσεις-ειδήσεις που δημοσιεύει η Καθημερινή, πάλι επιφυλάξεις έχω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 1, 2015)

Η Πόπη Διαμαντάκου είναι τηλεκριτικός και ενδεχομένως το άρθρο της έχει δημοσιευτεί στην ίδια σελίδα μαζί με κάποια σχετική είδηση. Μην ξεχνάς ότι η Καθημερινή είναι καταρχήν έντυπη εφημερίδα και χρησιμοποιεί και αντίστοιχες συμβάσεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 1, 2015)

Γεγονός είναι ότι δεν λέει τίποτα ουσιώδες. Μόνο χαρακτηρισμούς περιέχει το άρθρο της, όχι επιχειρήματα. Φυσικά για να παρουσιάσεις επιχειρήματα χρειάζεται να παραθέσεις και αυτά πάνω στα οποία επιχειρηματολογείς και όχι γενικότητες τόσο αόριστες που, όπως είπα, κάλλιστα θα μπορούσαν να γραφτούν για ένα τελείως άσχετο θέμα. Αντικαταστήστε την ΕΡΤ με Blizzard North και την κυβέρνηση με Activision Blizzard και το άρθρο θα είναι σαν να γράφτηκε για την επαναλειτουργία της Blizzard North (όπου _τηλεόραση_ βάλτε _software house_).


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2015)

Helle, δεν θέλεις να ζήσεις σε κάποιο μέρος όπου οι διαδικασίες αξιολόγησης και πρόσληψης δεν θα θυμίζουν σε τίποτα τον τραγέλαφο που ζήσαμε προχτές; Ζήτα κι εσύ αυτά που θέλουμε όλοι μας από όλους τους κυβερνήτες μας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 1, 2015)

Με ποιον τρόπο να το ζητήσω; Γράφοντας αοριστολογίες στο προσωπικό μου ιστολόγιο (που δεν έχω);

Ας ξεκαθαρίσω την θέση μου, για να μην μπερδευόμαστε. Το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ ήταν από τα πιο απαράδεκτα πράγματα που έκανε η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση. Κατόπιν άνοιξαν έναν νέο οργανισμό, που υποτίθεται ότι φτιάχτηκε για να διορθώσει τα προηγούμενα λάθη και τον έφτιαξαν ακόμα πιο λαμογιάρικο, ακόμα πιο ελεγχόμενο και ακόμα πιο κοστοβόρο, με ανύπαρκτο περιεχόμενο και υπηρεσίες. Η νέα κυβέρνηση δεν με έχει πείσει καθόλου ότι προσπαθεί να επανιδρύσει μια καθαρή ΕΡΤ και βλέπω μια απ' τα ίδια. Επίσης, παρά τον θυμό μου και τις αντιρρήσεις μου για το κλείσιμο της ΕΡΤ, δεν θεωρώ ότι η επανίδρυσή της θα έπρεπε να είναι στην ατζέντα της τωρινής κυβέρνησης αυτήν την στιγμή. Δεν είναι προτεραιότητα να ανοίξει η ΕΡΤ. Αν θέλουν να κάνουν κάτι, θα προτιμούσα να έκλειναν εντελώς την ΝΕΡΙΤ και να επανίδρυαν την ΕΡΤ όταν θα υπήρχε χρόνος και χρήμα και θα είχαν μπει τα πράγματα σε μια σειρά.

Τώρα που είπα όλα αυτά, επιμένω ότι οι αλλαγές δεν γίνονται με πικρόχολα, κακεντρεχή, αόριστα και γενικόλογα άρθρα σε δημόσια μέσα, που δεν αγγίζουν τίποτα ουσιώδες, δεν επιχειρηματολογούν σε τίποτα συγκεκριμένο και εν τέλει αποτελούν μόνο παιδαριώδη ξεσπάσματα. Ελπίζω τώρα να έγινα σαφής.


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Τώρα που είπα όλα αυτά, επιμένω ότι οι αλλαγές δεν γίνονται με πικρόχολα, κακεντρεχή, αόριστα και γενικόλογα άρθρα σε δημόσια μέσα, που δεν αγγίζουν τίποτα ουσιώδες, δεν επιχειρηματολογούν σε τίποτα συγκεκριμένο και εν τέλει αποτελούν μόνο παιδαριώδη ξεσπάσματα. Ελπίζω τώρα να έγινα σαφής.


Μα είναι προφανές ότι δεν γράφουν για σένα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 1, 2015)

Για ποιον τα γράφουν; Για τους παλαμάκηδες;


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2015)

Όλοι οι γράφοντες απευθύνονται κυρίως σ' ένα δικό τους κοινό, εκτός αν έχουν αναλάβει το θεάρεστο έργο του προσηλυτισμού ή του τρολαρίσματος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 1, 2015)

Περίεργο. Πάντα είχα την αντίληψη ότι ένα μέσο πρόσβασης από το ευρύ κοινό, κι όχι μόνο από ιδιωτικές λέσχες, απευθύνεται στο ευρύ κοινό. Δεν ήξερα ότι η αρθρογραφία μπορεί να εννοηθεί μόνο ως ενδοεπικοινωνία μεταξύ αρθρογράφου και προσυμφωνημένου κοινού ή ως προσηλυτισμός.


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2015)

Τι να σου πω, μου δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι διαβάζεις την Εφημερίδα της Κυβέρνησης. Περιμένω με αγωνία να μου πεις ποια εφημερίδα διαβάζεις που απευθύνεται με αυστηρή αντικειμενικότητα σε κάποιο κοινό που επιζητεί την αυστηρή αντικειμενικότητα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 1, 2015)

Την Ναυτεμπορική, από ελληνικές.


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Την Ναυτεμπορική, από ελληνικές.



ΟΚ, μου πέρασε η αγωνία. Αφού αναφέρεις ωστόσο μόνο μία εφημερίδα, υποθέτω ότι επιβεβαιώνεις ότι οι υπόλοιπες εφημερίδες απευθύνονται η καθεμιά σε κάποιο κοινό ομοφρονούντων, ανθρώπων που βλέπουν τα πράγματα με όμοιους τρόπους και διαφορετικούς από τους άλλους ανθρώπους, και δικαιούνται να ανταλλάσσουν απόψεις δημόσια χωρίς να έρχονται οι ετεροφρονούντες και να τους λένε παλαμάκηδες. Εντάξει;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 1, 2015)

Όλοι δικαιούνται να ανταλλάσσουν όσες και ό,τι απόψεις θέλουν. Επίσης όλοι δικαιούνται να κριτικάρουν τους άλλους με βάση τα υποκειμενικά τους κριτήρια. Σωστά; Δικαιούμαι με το υποκειμενικό μου κριτήριο -το οποίο μπορώ να αιτιολογήσω, όσο πιο αντικειμενικά πιστεύω ότι γίνεται- να θεωρώ παλαμάκια κάποιον, ο οποίος υποστηρίζει ένα μέσο που, κατά την άποψή μου, είναι τέρμα αναντικειμενικό και προκατειλημμένο, πράγμα που επίσης μπορώ να αιτιολογήσω. Αντιστοίχως νομίζω ότι θα δυσκολευτείς να επιχειρηματολογήσεις απέναντι στην έλλειψη αντικειμενικότητας της Ναυτεμπορικής.

Αν και σου διαφεύγει η ουσία αυτού που λέω. Οι εφημερίδες υποτίθεται ότι δεν είναι περιοδικά απόψεων ομοφρονούντων, είναι μέσα που αναμεταδίδουν ειδήσεις. Βέβαια αυτό στην Ελλάδα μάλλον έχει γίνει τόσο ανέκδοτο που σου φαίνεται περίεργο που το λέω. Είναι τόσο σπάνια η αντικειμενική κάλυψη ειδήσεων που θεωρείται αυτονόητο ότι μια εφημερίδα θα απευθύνεται σε ένα ειδικό κοινό που συμφωνεί με κάθε ιερή της, ιδεολογικά τοποθετημένη, ατάκα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> νομίζω ότι θα δυσκολευτείς να επιχειρηματολογήσεις απέναντι στην έλλειψη αντικειμενικότητας της Ναυτεμπορικής.


Δεν έχω άποψη. Πάει πολύς καιρός που δεν ενημερώνομαι από τη Ναυτεμπορική. Η παλιότερη άποψη που είχα διαμορφώσει δεν ήταν αρνητική.



Hellegennes said:


> Δικαιούμαι με το υποκειμενικό μου κριτήριο -το οποίο μπορώ να αιτιολογήσω, όσο πιο αντικειμενικά πιστεύω ότι γίνεται- να θεωρώ παλαμάκια κάποιον, ο οποίος υποστηρίζει ένα μέσο που, κατά την άποψή μου, είναι τέρμα αναντικειμενικό και προκατειλημμένο, πράγμα που επίσης μπορώ να αιτιολογήσω.


Βεβαίως, δικαιούσαι να έχεις του κόσμου τις υποκειμενικές απόψεις. Απλώς μη στοχοποιείς συνέχεια μέλη του φόρουμ, γιατί κινδυνεύεις να αρχίσουν κι αυτοί να μοιράζονται τις δικές τους υποκειμενικές απόψεις για σένα και να γίνουμε μύλος εδώ μέσα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 1, 2015)

Δεν στοχοποιώ κανέναν. Όσο για τις απόψεις των άλλων απέναντί μου δεν είδα να υπήρξε ποτέ κάποια ιδιαίτερη διακριτικότητα. Έχουν κατατεθεί πολλές φορές χαρακτηρισμοί και απόψεις για το πρόσωπό μου.


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2015)

Σιγά σιγά να αλλάξουμε και τον τίτλο του νήματος. Ή μάλλον να αρχίσουμε καινούριο νήμα.

Το ΝΕΡΙΤ έγινε πάλι ΕΡΤ στο ραδιομέγαρο. Περιμένουμε να αλλάξει και το nerit.gr.

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500003101


----------



## SBE (Jun 8, 2015)

Άλλαξε τον τίτλο και κάν' το: ΕΡΤ-ΝΕΡΙΤ-ΕΡΤ-...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2015)

*ΠΟΣΠΕΡΤ: Να προσληφθούν οι συγγενείς των «νεκρών της ΕΡΤ»*

[...] Πρόσληψη συγγενών Α’ βαθμού των νεκρών μας και μικρό αριθμό εργαζόμενων αλληλέγγυων ώστε να αποδοθεί συμβολικά το μερίδιο του αγώνα που αντιστοιχεί στην κοινωνία [...]


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 12, 2015)

Ψυχοδράματα...


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2015)

Και τώρα μπορούμε να περάσουμε σ' αυτό το νήμα:

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?16086


----------



## daeman (Aug 15, 2016)

...
Mαρία Pεζάν: Σκεφτήκατε ποτέ να διαλυθεί η EPT και να αρχίσει από την αρχή;

Μάνος Χατζιδάκις: Kι αυτό θα το εισηγούμην αλλά *ο κόσμος δεν μπορεί να ζήσει πια χωρίς την EPT. Θα πεθάνουν αν δεν τους δώσεις εκείνο για το οποίο θα μπορούν να διαμαρτύρονται.* H EPT είναι πολύτιμη γιατί δίδει στον ελληνικό λαό την ευκαιρία να διαμαρτύρεται και να λέει: «Τι αίσχος που είναι η EPT!» H αντιπολίτευση διαμαρτύρεται γιατί δεν της δίνουν περισσότερο χρόνο, οι άλλοι γιατί δεν τους δίνουν περισσότερη _Δυναστεία_, οι άλλοι γιατί υπάρχει η _Δυναστεία _και όλοι είναι ευχαριστημένοι. 
*H EPT είναι ένα απαραίτητο φάρμακο, για να ζούμε με την ψευδαίσθηση της ελευθερίας.*

«Mαρία Pεζάν: Μια ελεύθερη φωνή», Θανάσης Διαμαντόπουλος, εφημερίδα Έθνος, 12-1-2009
τα έντονα δικά μου


----------

